# knitting tea party 19 february '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 19 February 16

A little over four weeks and it will be the first day of spring. 2016 is moving right along  very quickly in my book. Feels like it was just the first of January. Im waiting for the first green haze to hit the trees  knowing that it will be in full leaf before too long. I should go out and check the pussy willows and see what they are doing. they are one of the first harbingers of spring.

All of a sudden I am so tired and it is only a little and 8:00AM, I am at my wits end  I went to bed at 11:30 last evening. Took my night meds along with 100mg of trazadone. I was awake three times during the night  the first two times I eventually fell back to sleep but the last time I finally got up around 6:30 and called It a night. And now less than two hours later I could go back to bed. I will at least try to make it to heidis for breakfast before I take a nap. Notice she just drove in from taking the boys to school.

This could really be all my own fault with staying up late like I had been doing. but one would think if I worked at it I could work it around into a normal sleep routine. It may just take some time.

What snow we had  which wasnt much more than an inch totally disappeared yesterday  faster than paint dries. So there is no white stuff on the road anywhere. Maybe that means that spring will be here quicker. Lol

Ive had a few problems with my word document program  it got a cob up its --- and took all the documents I had done and put them on the side bar with a bunch of other from whence they came I have no idea  so the recipes are going to be in a haphazard order Im afraid.

Loaded Baked Omelet Muffins

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 6  Size: 2 omelets  Points +: 4  Smart Points: 4
Calories: 148  Fat: 9 g  Carb: 3 g  Fiber: 0 g  Protein: 14 g 
Sugar: 0 g  Sodium: 287 mg  Cholesterol: 196 mg

Ingredients:

nonstick cooking spray
6 large whole eggs
6 large egg whites
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
black pepper
3 strips cooked chopped bacon
3 tablespoons thawed frozen spinach, drained
3 tbsp diced tomatoes
3 tbsp diced onion
3 tbsp cup diced bell pepper
2 oz shredded cheddar

Directions:

1. Preheat the oven to 350F. Spray the muffin tins with cooking spray.

2. In a large bowl whisk the eggs and egg whites, season with salt and pepper.

3. Mix in the remaining ingredients.

4. Place tins on a cookie sheet and bake 20 to 25 minutes, until set. Makes 12 muffins.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2016/02/loaded-baked-omelet-muffins.html#more

Corn and Cheese Biscuits

What goes better with a big pot of chili, soup or stew than a BIG batch of light fluffy biscuits that are buttery and flaky.

Ingrediens

3 1/2 cups flour
2 tbsp. baking powder
1 tsp. dry mustard
3/4 tsp. salt
3/4 cup butter, softened
1 1/2 cups grated old cheese (the stronger the cheese the more flavour in the biscuit), you may use a combination of Jalapeno or other strong flavours, mix it up a bit.
1-14 oz. can creamed corn
2 eggs, beaten
2 tbsp. milk to brush on top

Directions

1. Combine all dry ingredients.

2. Cut in butter, stir in cheese, corn and eggs.

3. Knead 10-12 times.

4. Roll out to 1" thick on a lightly floured counter.

5. Cut into desired shape.

6. Brush tops with milk.

7. Bake @ 400 for 20 minutes or until golden brown (each oven varies, so keep a close eye on them.)

These are very quick and easy to mix up and fresh hot out of the oven is always best!

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Sweet Hot Mustard Chicken Thighs Recipe by Chef John

"When it comes to mustard, sweet-hot works amazingly well, especially as a glaze for chicken. Even though we are using skin-on bone-in chicken thighs, I'm sure it will work with any cut of chicken. By the time this is done, it doesn't have a super-strong mustard flavor. It gets mellowed out by the brown sugar and spices. The old saying 'The closer the bone, the sweeter the meat' really is true. Leaving in the bones adds a lot of flavor and juiciness."

recipe yields 8 servings

Ingredients

1/2 cup Dijon mustard 
1/4 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup red wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon dry mustard powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon ground dried chipotle pepper 
1 pinch cayenne pepper, or to taste 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
1 onion, sliced into rings 
2 teaspoons vegetable oil, or as needed

Directions

1. Make 2 slashes crosswise into the skin and meat of each chicken thigh with a sharp knife, cutting to the bone. Cuts should be about 1 inch apart. Transfer thighs into a heavy resealable plastic bag.

2. Whisk Dijon mustard, brown sugar, red wine vinegar, mustard powder, salt, black pepper, ground chipotle pepper, and cayenne pepper in a bowl until smooth. Whisk garlic into marinade.

3. Pour marinade into bag over chicken thighs and massage marinade into chicken, coating each thigh thoroughly and working the marinade into the cuts. Seal bag and refrigerate at least 4 hours (or overnight for best flavor).

4. Move a rack to the center position in oven. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil and lightly oil the foil.

5. Scatter onion rings onto prepared baking sheet. Place chicken thighs on top of onion rings. Spray or brush thighs with vegetable oil; sprinkle thighs with additional salt and cayenne pepper if desired.

6. Roast chicken in preheated oven until the skin is browned, meat is tender, and the juices run clear, 35 to 45 minutes.

7. Transfer chicken and onions onto a serving platter.

8. Pour pan drippings into a saucepan, bring to a boil, and continue boiling, stirring often, until drippings are reduced by half, 3 to 4 minutes. Skim excess fat from pan sauce.

9. Spoon reduced pan sauce over each chicken thigh and serve.

Cook's Note: Consider all the spices 'to taste' and adjust to your liking.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (8 total) - Calories: 352 kcal; 18% - Fat: 19 g; 29% - Carbs: 13.8g; 4% - Protein: 29.1 g; 58% - Cholesterol: 106 mg; 35% - Sodium: 765 mg; 31%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/233170/sweet-hot-mustard-chicken-thighs/

Spicy Honey Mustard Pork Roast Recipe by VGREER

"This is a honey mustard glaze with black pepper for a little spice. You may decrease or omit the pepper if you don't want it so spicy. You can also decrease honey if it is to sweet for your taste."

Ingredients

3 pounds pork roast
¼ cup honey
2 tablespoons dijon mustard
2 tablespoons black pepper
½ teaspoon dried thyme, crushed
½ teaspoon salt

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C).

2. Score 1/2 inch slits in your roast and place in baking dish.

3. Combine honey, mustard, pepper, thyme, and salt in small bowl; mix until well blended. Brush mixture over roast, working well into slits.

4. Bake roast in preheated oven for one hour.

5. Remove roast from oven and flip in pan. Brush remaining honey sauce over roast.

6. Return to oven and continue baking for 45 minutes to an hour or until internal temperature reaches 145 degrees F (63 degrees C).

7. Let stand for 15 minutes before slicing.

Tip: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/24851/spicy-honey-mustard-pork-roast

This is my kind of birthday pie.

Double-Decker Chocolate and Cherry-Raspberry Birthday Pie KATHERINE SACKS

Birthdays don't have to mean cake. This double-decker pie features two stacked flavors in a stunning presentation that will be just as celebratory when you shout, "Surprise!" This version combines a decadent fudgy bottom layer with a tart cherry-raspberry top layer for a play on German Black Forest cake, but feel free to swap in any 9 deep-dish fruit pie filling recipe to create your own combo.

Yield 1 (8) pie

Ingredients

For the crust:

Nonstick vegetable oil spray
All-purpose flour (for dusting)
2 batches Our Favorite Pie Dough, divided into 4 discs, 2 slightly larger and 2 slightly smaller, chilled

For the cherry-raspberry pie filling:

1 cup walnuts
1 1/2 pounds dark sweet cherries (about 4 cups)
1 1/2 pounds raspberries (about 4 cups)
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup cornstarch
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt

For the chocolate pie filling:

3 cups granulated sugar
3/4 cup high-quality cocoa powder
6 large eggs
3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted
16 ounces evaporated milk 
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt

For the egg wash:

1 large egg
1 tablespoon whole milk

For the Royal Icing:

2 large egg whites 
3 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1/2 cup heavy cream

Special equipment:

2 (8) springform pans; a pastry bag; a small circle tip

Preparation

Make the crust:

1. Coat springform pans with nonstick spray and line bottoms with parchment paper.

2. On a lightly floured surface, roll one large disc of dough to a 15" round; keep remaining dough chilled.

3. Roll dough loosely around rolling pin, then unfurl it into one of the prepared pans.

4. Gently lift and settle dough into bottom and up sides of pan.

5. Trim any excess dough with scissors, leaving a 1/4" overhang, and transfer to refrigerator.

6. Repeat with second large disc of dough and remaining pan. Chill at least 30 minutes.

7. On a lightly floured piece of parchment, roll out smaller discs of dough to 12" rounds.

8. Transfer on parchment to a rimmed baking sheet. Chill at least 30 minutes.

Make the cherry-raspberry pie filling:

1. Preheat oven to 350°F.

2. Toast walnuts on a rimmed baking sheet, tossing once, until fragrant and slightly darkened, about 8 minutes. Let cool slightly, then coarsely chop.

3. Mix walnuts, cherries, raspberries, granulated sugar, cornstarch, vanilla, and salt in a large bowl until well combined.

Make the chocolate pie filling:

1. Blend granulated sugar and cocoa powder in a food processor until smooth, about 1 minute. Add eggs, butter, evaporated milk, and salt; process until well combined, another 12 minutes.

Assemble the pies:

1. Whisk egg and milk in a small bowl; set aside.

2. Remove springform pans from refrigerator.

3. Fill one crust with cherry-raspberry filling and the other with chocolate filling. Let thaw 5 minutes.

4. Brush edges of pie with egg wash, reserving any excess.

5. Carefully top one pie with one smaller dough round, pulling it taught across the top and pressing the top and bottom crusts together to seal.

6. Trim top crust to leave a 1/8 overhang, pinching excess dough together to seal. Repeat with second pie.

7. Brush top of cherry-raspberry pie with remaining egg wash. Using a sharp knife, cut several thin vents on surface of both pies. Chill 30 minutes.

8. Preheat oven to 400°F.

9. Cover 2 rimmed baking sheets with foil.

10. Transfer pies to sheets and bake until crusts are light golden, about 25 minutes.

11. Rotate trays in oven, reduce temperature to 350°F, and bake until crusts are deep golden brown, 25 minutes more; cover crusts with foil or a pie shield if they begin to darken too much.

12. Carefully transfer pies to a wire rack and let cool 30 minutes. Transfer pies to refrigerator and chill at least 4 hours or up to overnight.

Make the Royal Icing:

1. Beat egg whites and powdered sugar on medium-high speed in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment until white, thickened, and tripled in volume, about 5 minutes.

2. Transfer one-third of the icing to a medium bowl. Whip with a spatula, adding water by the teaspoonful, until icing no longer holds a peak but folds back on itself. Fit pastry bag with circle tip, then transfer Royal Icing to bag.

3. Add cream to remaining icing and continue whipping on medium-high speed until thick, about 5 minutes. Chill both icings at least 5 minutes.

Assemble the Birthday Pie:

1. Carefully remove pies from springform pans, trimming top edges of chocolate pie crust with a serrated knife to flatten if needed.

2. Place chocolate pie on a cake stand or pie plate and pipe a thick ring of Royal Icing along top edge of pie. Pour cream-icing mixture into the center and evenly spread with the back of a spoon.

3. Place cherry-raspberry pie on top and decorate with remaining Royal Icing. Chill at least 2 hours.

4. To serve, bring pie to room temperature for 15 minutes, then slice with serrated knife.

Do Ahead

1. Pies can be baked 3 days ahead; loosely cover with foil and chill.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/double-decker-chocolate-and-cherry-raspberry-birthday-pie

Lemon Tarts

These little lemon tarts are perfect for a tea tray. The easy filling is baked right into the tart shell and they freeze beautifully. You can buy little unbaked tart shells or you can use your own pastry. The perfect size cookie cutter for the pastry is 3 1/6 in / 78 mm.

Ingredients

24 unbaked tart shells
2 eggs
3 egg yolks
1/4 cup whipping cream
juice from 1 large lemon
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1/3 cup sugar

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350. F

2. Place all the filling ingredients into a blender jar. Pulse a few times to combine.

3. Divide the filling between the unbaked tart shells.

4. Bake for 12 minutes or until crust has browned around the edges and the filling has set.

5. Refrigerate until serving time.

Whipped Cream Topping

Ingredients

1 cup whipping cream

1 package whipping cream stabilizer or 1 tablespoon vanilla instant pudding

2 tablespoons sugar

1 teaspoon vanilla (omit if using pudding powder)

Directions

1. Whip cream together with stabilizer until soft peaks form. Add sugar and vanilla and continue to beat until stiff peaks form.

2. Pipe the whipped cream onto each tart. Garnish with a bit of lemon zest.

Serve chilled.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Squash Ribbon Salad/color]

Ingredients

for the Salad:

1 medium sized Butternut squash
1 tablespoon olive oil
salt and seasoned pepper
1/2 cup pine nuts
4 cups romaine, torn into bite sized pieces.
1-2 cups fresh kale, chopped
1 cup cabbage (I used green cabbage but red cabbage would be lovely)
1 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup crumbled Feta cheese

For the dressing:

2 tablespoons grapefruit flavoured white balsamic vinegar or regular white balsamic
5 tablespoons olive oil

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400º F.

2. Cut the neck from the butternut squash, reserving the rest for another use.

3. Peel the squash using a potato peeler.

4. After the skin is all peeled away and discarded, continue peeling the squash into long ribbons, turning the squash as you peel off each ribbon.

5. In a bowl, toss squash ribbons with olive oil and salt and pepper.

6. Place on parchment lined baking pan, spreading the ribbons out so they are not in a clump.

7. Roast in 400º oven for about 8-10 minutes. You want the squash cooked and a bit brown on the edges but not burnt. Watch closely.

8. Remove from oven and set aside. This can be done a day or two ahead of time. (Store in refrigerator until needed.)

9. Heat pine nuts over medium heat, stirring constantly until nuts begin to brown. Remove from pan and let cool.

10. Place remaining salad ingredients in a salad bowl.

11. Add cooled squash and pine nuts.

12. Mix oil and balsamic vinegar until well blended.

13. Pour over salad, toss and serve.

14. Serves 4-6

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Lemony Leek and Mushroom Soup

Welcome spring or early fall with this Greek-inspired soup, rich with leeks, mushrooms and herbs in a lemon-flavored broth. If youd like to make this more of a main dish soup, add some chickpeas or white beans, as the variation suggests.

Serves: 8 or more

Ingredients

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 large leeks, white and lightest green parts only,
chopped and well rinsed
32-ounce carton vegetable broth
2 medium turnips, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch dice
2 bay leaves
1 pound very ripe, juicy tomatoes, diced, or
one 14- to 16-ounce can diced tomatoes, undrained
8 to 10 ounces baby bella (cremini) mushrooms, stemmed and sliced
2 to 4 ounces fresh shiitake mushrooms, stemmed and sliced
Juice of 1/2 lemon, or more to taste
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
2 or 3 big handfuls of coarsely chopped spinach or baby spinach leaves
1/4 cup minced fresh parsley
2 to 3 tablespoons minced fresh dill

Directions

1. Heat the oil plus about 1/4 cup water in a large soup pot. Add the leeks and sauté over medium heat, stirring frequently, until they begin to go limp, about 7 to 8 minutes.

2. Add the broth, turnips, bay leaves, tomatoes, and mushrooms. Bring to a gentle boil, then cover and simmer for 10 minutes.

3. After 10 minutes, add a cup of water and return to a simmer.

4. Simmer gently for 10 to 15 minutes longer, or until all the vegetables are tender.

5. Season to taste with lemon juice, salt, and pepper.

6. Remove from the heat.

7. Allow the soup to stand for an hour or two, or even refrigerate overnight, if time allows.

8. Before serving, heat through as needed.

9. Stir in the spinach, parsley, and dill.

10. If the vegetables seem crowded, adjust the consistency with more water, then adjust the seasonings and lemon juice. Serve hot.

Variation: To make the soup a bit more substantial, add a 15-to 16-ounce can (or about 1 1/2 cups cooked) chickpeas or white beans.

Nutrition information: Per serving: Calories: 111; Total fat: 2g; Protein: 2g; Carbs: 18g; Sodium: 53mg

http://www.vegkitchen.com/recipes/lemony-leek-and-mushroom-soup

Leek and Potato Soup with Watercress

Peppery, bright green watercress adds a touch of spring to a classic leek and potato soup. If you can make this the night before its needed, so much the better, as the flavors improve from standing overnight. Add the all the watercress when reheating.

Author: Nava
Recipe type: Soup
Cuisine: Vegan / Healthy
Prep time: 20 mins
Cook time: 35 mins
Total time: 55 mins
Serves: 6

Ingredients

1½ tablespoons olive oil
3 large leeks, white and palest green parts only, chopped and rinsed well
4 large potatoes, peeled and diced
1 bay leaf
2 vegetable bouillon cubes
1 cup packed watercress leaves
1 to 1½ cups unsweetened rice milk or other nondairy milk
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley, or more, to taste
Watercress leaves for garnish

Instructions

1. Heat the oil in a large soup pot. Add the leeks and sauté over medium heat, covered, until they just begin to turn golden. Stir occasionally.

2. Add the potatoes, bay leaf, bouillon cubes, and just enough water to cover. Bring to a simmer, then simmer gently, covered, until the potatoes are tender, about 15 to 20 minutes.

3. Mash some of the potatoes against the side of the pot with the side of a spoon. Add the watercress and rice milk and simmer over very low heat for 10 minutes longer. Season with salt and pepper.

4. Allow to stand off the heat for an hour or two before serving, or let cool and refrigerate overnight. Heat through before serving. Stir in the parsley. If needed, adjust the consistency with more rice milk, then adjust the seasonings.

5. Serve, garnishing each bowlful with a generous amount of watercress.

Nutrition information: Per serving: Calories: 273 Total fat: 4g Protein: 5g; Carbs: 53g; Sodium: 432mg

http://www.vegkitchen.com/recipes/leek-and-potato-soup-with-watercress

Beet and Pineapple Salad with Pistachios

A few things to note before making the salad:

1. I've not included amounts for the ingredients as it will depend on the number of people you are serving.

2. I like to plate this salad rather than serving it in a salad bowl because the beets will discolour the pineapple..

3. You'll want the beet and pineapple pieces roughly the same size so if your beets are large, cut each slice into 4 and cut the pineapple pieces into quarters as well.

4. The dressing can be changed up depending on what kind of balsamic vinegar you have on hand.

Champagne* Dressing

3 tablespoon Champagne* vinegar - * I have also used a grapefruit balsamic vinegar but any good white balsamic will do
1 tablespoon finely chopped shallots
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
2 teaspoons honey
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste1/4 cup olive oil or avocado oil
Salad
Roasted or boiled beets sliced 1/2" thick. 
fresh pineapple, rind and core removed sliced 1/2 " thick
Spinach 
Arugula
chopped pistachios
a mild, soft goat cheese

Directions

Champagne Dressing *

1. Mix dressing before making salad. Set aside.

2.Combine vinegar, shallots, mustard, honey and seasonings in a salad dressing shaker or a small bowl. Shake or use a whisk to blend well.

3. Slowly add oil, shaking/whisking after each addition until the oil is emulsified and the dressing is cloudy.

4. Arrange salad on individual plates:

5. Mix baby spinach and arugula making a bed of greens.

6. Alternately lay pineapple and beet pieces in a circle on the greens.

7. Place a small scoop of goat cheese in the center of each plate and sprinkle with pistachios

8. Drizzle dressing over each salad and serve.

www.minnonitegirlscancook.com

Vegan Chocolate Cake with Creamy Chocolate Almond Butter Buttercream

MAKES ONE (2 LAYER 8-INCH) CAKE

Ingredients

Cake

3 cups all-purpose flour
2/3 cup cocoa powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
3/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 cups almond, coconut or your milk of choice, at room temperature
2/3 cup melted coconut oil (you can also use canola or olive oil)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 3/4 cups organic sugar or coconut sugar (I used coconut sugar)

Creamy Chocolate Filling

3/4 cup pumpkin puree 
1/4 cup cocoa powder
1/4 cup maple syrup
1/2 cup almond or cashew butter 
1 teaspoon vanilla (optional)

Ganache

12 ounces bittersweet chocolate, chopped finely
1 cup canned full fat coconut milk
2-4 tablespoons maple syrup
Flaky sea salt, for topping

Instructions

1. Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F. Grease two round, 8 or 9-inch cake pans with coconut oil and line with parchment paper.

2. In a large mixing bowl, combine the flour, cocoa powder, baking soda and salt.

3. In another bowl, add the apple cider vinegar to the milk and beat until it's frothy.

4. Whisk in the melted coconut oil, vanilla, and sugar.

5. Add about a third of the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and mix them together (you can use a spatula, whisk, or a hand mixer on the lowest setting).

6. Add another third, keep mixing for a few moments, and then add the final third.

7. Mix until just combined, being careful not to over mix the cake batter.

8. Pour the cake batter into the prepared cake pans.

9. Bake for 20-25 or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Allow the cakes to cook completely.

Chocolate Buttercream

1. Add all the ingredients to a bender or food processor and blend until smooth. Stick in the fridge until ready to frost the cake.

Ganache

1. Stir the coconut milk and maple syrup together in a small saucepan and bring to a gentle boil.

2. Pour this mixture over the chocolate and stir until all of the chocolate is melted.

3. Allow to cool to room temperature, stirring every 15 minutes or so until the chocolate has thickened into a spreadable frosting.

To assemble

1. Remove the cakes from their pans.

2. Place one onto your cake stand or plate.

3. Spread the creamy filling over the cake layer.

4. Gently place the other cake layer over it.

5. Spread the ganache over the entire cake and around the sides.

6. Transfer to a refrigerator to set for an hour. Slice and EAT!

*Adapted with permission from Food52 Vegan, by Gena Hamshaw.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/vegan-chocolate-cake-creamy-chocolate-almond-butter-buttercream/

Bacon Chicken with Sun-Dried Tomato Cream Sauce by Julia

Bacon Chicken with Sun-Dried Tomato Cream Sauce  sauce made with garlic, sun-dried tomatoes, basil, shredded Mozzarella cheese, and cream. So good! The chicken is moist and tender! Serve with steamed asparagus.

4 servings

Ingredients

4 large garlic cloves, minced 
1 small jar (6 oz) sun-dried tomatoes in oil, or use 6 oz fat-free sun dried tomatoes 
salt 
2 tablespoons olive oil (either from the jar of sun-dried tomatoes, or just use olive oil) 
paprika (just a little bit) 
2 large chicken breasts, halved horizontally (about 2 lb) 
1 cup heavy cream 
1 cup milk 
1 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded 
salt and pepper, to taste 
1 teaspoon basil (if using dry basil), if using fresh basil you can add more 
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (at least, add more to taste) 
8 strips of bacon, cooked and crumbled 
asparagus, steamed (for serving)

Instructions

1. Note: if using sun-dried tomatoes in oil (in a jar), make sure to drain sun-dried tomatoes from oil, before using them. Reserve 2 tablespoons of this drained oil for sauteing as described below:

2. In a large pan, on medium heat, saute garlic and sun-dried tomatoes (drained from oil) in 2 tablespoons of oil (olive oil or oil reserved from the sun-dried tomatoes jar - see note above) for 1 minute until garlic is fragrant.

3. Remove sun-dried tomatoes and garlic from the pan, leaving the oil, and add chicken breasts, halved horizontally, salted and lightly covered in paprika (for color) and cook on medium heat for about 5 minutes on each side. (that will make 4 flatter chicken breasts).

4. Cover the pan with the lid, remove from heat, and let the chicken sit, cooking in its own juices, off heat in a skillet, until completely cooked through and no longer pink in the center.

5. Remove the chicken from the skillet. Chicken could have released juices - in my case it was 1/2 cup of juices. Remove the juices from the skillet, to avoid greasiness.

6. To the same skillet (from which you removed the chicken and the juices), add 1 cup of heavy cream, bring to boil, add 1 cup of mozzarella cheese, immediately reduce to simmer, constantly stirring to melt the cheese.

7. Add 1 cup of milk gradually, whisking until nice and smooth, while on simmer.

8. Add back the cooked sun-dried tomatoes and the garlic.

9. Add basil and crushed red pepper - mix to combine.

10 Add cooked chicken breasts.

11. Top with crumbled bacon. Reheat until warm.

12. Serve with steamed asparagus

http://juliasalbum.com/2015/12/bacon-chicken-with-sun-dried-tomato-cream-sauce/

Party Loaf

Servings: 8-12

Ingredients

1 Loaf Rhodes Bread Dough, thawed but still cold
slices of your favorite cheese
cooked bacon
green onion, diced
dipping sauce

Instructions

1. Roll loaf into a 20-22-inch rope.

2. Form into a circle and place in the bottom of a sprayed bundt pan.

3. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise until double in size.

4. Remove wrap and bake at 350°F 20-25 minutes or until lightly browned.

5. Cool and then make cuts lengthwise and widthwise, about 1-inch apart, without cutting through the bottom crust.

6. Place on a sprayed baking sheet. Insert cheese slices & bacon pieces between the cuts.

7. Return to oven and bake an additional 5-10 minutes or until cheese is melted. Serve with your favorite dip in the middle.

http://www.rhodesbread.com/recipes/view/party-loaf

BROWN SUGAR BACON WRAPPED SMOKIES By Holly

These bacon wrapped smokies with brown sugar are so yummy! Adding a hint of cayenne pepper makes them extra amazing!

Serves: 12 servings

Ingredients

1 Package of Bacon
1 Package of Mini Smokies
½ Cup Brown Sugar
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper (or to taste)
Toothpicks

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Line a baking pan with foil.

2. Cut Bacon into thirds. Wrap 1 piece of bacon around each mini smokie and secure with a toothpick.

3. Combine cayenne pepper and brown sugar and roll each smokie in the mixture. (Note: They can be frozen at this point)

4. Place on prepared pans and bake for 10 minutes.

5. Flip smokies and cook an additional 10 minutes or until bacon is crispy. (Add an extra 5 minutes if baking from frozen).

Notes: NOTE: Do not mix the brown sugar with the smokies ON the foil lined pan because the excess brown sugar may burn. Rub the brown sugar on the smokies prior to putting them on the pan.

http://www.spendwithpennies.com/recipe-bacon-brown-sugar-smokies/

SLOW COOKER CHICKEN AND CORN CHOWDER BY CHUNGAH

Such a hearty, comforting and CREAMY soup, made right in the crockpot. Let it do all the work for you! EASY!

Yield 8 servings

Ingredients

4 slices bacon, diced 
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken thighs, cut into 1-inch chunks 
12 ounces red potato, diced
1 onion, diced
3 carrots, peeled and diced
2 stalks celery, diced
2 cups corn kernels, frozen, canned or roasted
4 cups chicken broth
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
Pinch of cayenne pepper
1 bay leaf
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
1/2 cup half and half
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons chopped fresh chives

Instructions

1. Heat a large skillet over medium high heat. Add bacon and cook until brown and crispy, about 6-8 minutes. Transfer to a paper towel-lined plate; set aside.

2. Place chicken, potatoes, onion, carrots, celery, and corn into a 6-qt slow cooker. Stir in chicken broth, garlic, thyme, oregano, cayenne pepper and bay leaf; season with salt and pepper, to taste.

3. Cover and cook on low heat for 7-8 hours or high heat for 3-4 hours.

4. In a small bowl, whisk together half and half and cornstarch. Stir in half and half mixture and butter during the last 30 minutes of cooking time.

5. Serve immediately, topped with bacon and garnished with chives, if desired.

Notes: *Half and half is equal parts of whole milk and cream. For 1 cup half and half, you can substitute 3/4 cup whole milk + 1/4 cup heavy cream or 2/3 cup skim or low-fat milk + 1/3 cup heavy cream.

Adapted from Betty Crocker

http://damndelicious.net/2015/10/15/slow-cooker-chicken-and-corn-chowder/

For a do nothing cake is seems to have a lot of directions  dont you think.

Do Nothing Cake

Serves 15

Ingredients

Cake :

2 cups all purpose flour
2 cups granulated sugar
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp baking soda
pinch of salt
1 large can (20 Oz) crushed pineapple with juice

Frosting :

1 stick (1/2 cup) butter
1 cup sugar
1 can (5½ ounce) evaporated milk
1 cup chopped walnuts or pecans
1 cup shredded coconut

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. In a large bowl, Whisk together all the batter ingredients until just combined.

3. Pour into a greased 13×9 baking dish, and bake for 30-40 minutes or until a wooden toothpick, inserted in the middle comes out clean. Don't overbake.

4. While cake is still baking, prepare the frosting.

5. Heat the butter, sugar, and evaporated milk in a small saucepan until boiling.

6. Cook and stir for about 5 minutes, or until slightly thickened.

7. Remove from heat and add in the coconut and pecans.

8. Remove the cake from oven, and using a kabob skewer or wooden spoon handle, or some similary-sized object, begin poking holes in the cake.

9. You need holes so that hot frosting has plenty of room to get down and soak the cake.

10. Pour frosting over the hot cake, spreading it out to make sure its all evenly dispersed.

11. Allow cake to cool for a bit before cutting.

12. Due to the frosting seeping into the cake, it is very moist!

Enjoy

http://cakescottage.com/2015/03/27/do-nothing-cake/

Gluten Free Banana Walnut Muffins

Ingredients
4 ripe bananas, mashed
4 eggs
1/2 cup almond butter
2 tablespoons coconut oil, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup coconut flour
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 teaspoons nutmeg
1 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl with beaters mix mashed bananas, eggs, almond butter, coconut oil, vanilla until well blended.

2. Add the coconut flour with the spices, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

3. Combine the dry ingredients with a spatula. Divide the batter evenly in 12 lined baking pans about 2/3 full.

4. Sprinkle with additional chopped walnuts if desired.

5. Bake for 20-25 minutes at 350 degrees. Store in a resealable bag in the refrigerator.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

sorry this is so short this week --- sam


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sam. Thank you for the lovely message you sent me. I also want to thank Joy for her lovely essage also the prayer warriors We haven,t gotten a date yet for my DH surgery or my catarract surgery. Trying to just take one day at a time. Gld your snow melted quickly and hope spring comes quickly for you. Not on the computer much as my vision is very poor at the moment, so please forgive misspelled words etc. Blesseings sent to allin need.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I think you must be feeling much better today, Sam, which is good news. It occurs to me that reading through all these recipes must be the reason I have put on weight recently. There really can be no other explanation.&#128512;&#128516;&#128522;


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am going to make a batch of the Corn and Cheese Biscuits (we, here in Aus, call them scones), they sound lovely.
I also like the sound of the roast pork with the mustard and honey.
The recipe for the Gluten free banana and walnut muffins I have sent on to a friend who has recently been diagnosed with a problem and is not on a gluten free diet.
Thanks for this weeks recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is 'chocolate mint day.' Theres something special about the combination of smooth, rich, luxurious chocolate and cool, refreshing, sharp mint. Celebrate this incredible combination on Chocolate Mint Day by indulging in your favourite minty, chocolate treat!

Which founding father wrote, "A penny saved is a penny earned"?


John Hancock 

Benjamin Franklin 

Patrick Henry 

George Washington 

Jimmy Carter was the first U.S. President to be born in a hospital.

February 19
1963 - Seal
1940 - Smokey Robinson
(1473-1543) - Nicolaus Copernicus

February 19, 1878
Thomas Edison received a patent for his phonograph.

Answer: "A penny saved is a penny earned" is a quote that is attributed to Benjamin Franklin, one of the most famous Americans of his and our time. Franklin was a leading author, printer, political theorist, politician, freemason, postmaster, scientist, inventor, civic activist, statesman, and diplomat. As a scientist, he was a major figure in the American Enlightenment and the history of physics for his discoveries and theories regarding electricity. As an inventor, he is known for the lightning rod, bifocals, and the Franklin stove, among other inventions. He facilitated many civic organizations, including Philadelphia's fire department and a university. Besides his many contributions to the scientific world, Ben Franklin is known for his many inspirational quotes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for another great tea party Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry about the mix up. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 12th February, 2016* by Darowil

*Gwen's* DD has left her DH- struggling with her ability as a parent and with leaving DH. *jheiens* SIL is now blaming Tim for his marriage breakup.
*gagesmum* is also dealing with a marriage breakdown - Greg has told her that he wants her and Gage to move out. She is currently looking for a place for her and Gage. She is to see someone early March about having a colonoscopy done

Ohio Joy heard from *pearlone* whose DH needs surgery on his tongue/mouth to remove a huge tumour while she has a blood clot on her leg and also needs cataract surgery.

*Tamis* DH's DBILf passed away this week (after a false alarm early in the week).

Almost everyone in *thewrens* family have had a nasty tummy bug (as of last Friday only him and Heidi had avoided it). Sam has been feeling unwell at times since.

*patocenizo* is off to Stitches West knitting Conference for 4 days.

*Fan* has had a nasty virus for a couple of weeks but is now starting to feel more normal.

*cmaliza's* DDIL is pregnant due late August- tough first trimester.

*purl2diva* DDIL having a stage one tumour removed from her only kidney- caught so early should not need any further treatment . Surgery went well.

*Faith (Bellas sister)* has been in hospital this week- now home

*Rookie's* DD was rushed to ER and given a blood transfusion. Now home and feeling better, but she has been told she must give up her marathon training for the moment. Happily her earlier colonoscopy results came back as benign.

PHOTOS
2 - *Poledra* - New curtains
7 - *Oneapril* - Seed stitch cowl / EZ sewn bind off 
12 - *Fan* - Mitred granny square
14 - *Poledra* - Yard / Fish
18 - *Poledra * - Cabled and Buttoned wraps
20 - *Lurker* - Cliffs at Sumner collapsing 
22 - *Swedenme* - Baby set
29 - *Caren* - Car crash
32 - *Caren* - Valentine's Day in Watertown
32 - *Gagesmom* - Swiffer reusable covers
34 - *Gwen* - Salted Caramel-Chocolate Dump Cake
36 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Railyn & Normaedern
36 - *Swedenme* - Snow
37 - *Caren* - Temperature
37 - *Swedenme * - Snowing!
39 - *Swedenme* - Mishka in her element!
39 - *Kate* - Sunny day!/ Washing hung outside!
40 - *Gagesmom* - Cakes and drinks
44 - *Bonnie* - Rag quilt
57 - *Cashmeregma * - Orchids / Snow
59 - *Cashmeregma* - Guardian angel
59 - *Kate* - Today's rain
63 - *Budasha* - Candy watching TV
71 - *Lurker* - Cowl
72 - *Gwen* - Oldest GGS & his mom
73 - *Caren* - Spiced Christmas gammon dinner
76 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
88 - *Swedenme* - Red yarn / cowl
90 - *Fan* - Afghan
94 - *Bonnie* - Teddy / Hats

RECIPES
1 - *Sam* - Vegan Gluten-Free Heart Pie Pops 
3 - *Budasha* - Sesame chicken
12 - *Swedenme! LOL* - Shepherd's pie
16 - *BusyWBee* - 'Crustless' cottage pie
34 - *Gwen* - Salted Caramel-Chocolate Dump Cake
63 - *Pacer* - Pork chops
73 - *Caren* - Spiced Christmas gammon ( link)

CRAFTS
15 - *Sam* - Free cowl patterns (link)
54 - *Bonnie* - Patchwork dog quilt (link)
64 - *Bonnie* - Lily of the valley socks (link)
78 - *Bonnie* - Here's my heart cardi (link)
82 - *Sam* - Different crochet stitches (link)

OTHERS
19 - *Sam* - Valentine for lonely cats (link)
30 - *Sam* - Report from Christchurch (link)
70 - *Cashmeregma* - Downton Abbey episode (link)
70 - *Casmeregma * - Dame Maggie Smith - quotes
71 - *Sam* - DK yarn (links)
71 - *Gwen* - Crufts (link)
98 - *Gwen* - Funny (link)
99 - *Gwen* - Funny (link)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness I'm on the first page....hope you are able to get your sleep patterns in check Sam. Also hope you are feeling better. Lots of wonderful recipes as usual. Wonderful Summary ladies thank you so much for your work too. It is hard to imagine the tea party without the summary now; it sure is handy.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> today is 'chocolate mint day.' Theres something special about the combination of smooth, rich, luxurious chocolate and cool, refreshing, sharp mint. Celebrate this incredible combination on Chocolate Mint Day by indulging in your favourite minty, chocolate treat!
> 
> Which founding father wrote, "A penny saved is a penny earned"?
> 
> ...


This week on the radio here, there has been a serialisation of a new biography of Benjamin Franklin. He clearly was a very able man, with boundless energy. The small amount of information I was able to gather from listening to these extracts has certainly made me want to find out more about this interesting man.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm checking in--hoping to finish the second sleeve on the Guernsey tonight. Tomorrow there's a chili cook off type thing over at the motorcycle group, and he wants to go to that. DD has gotten another offer for a house sitting job next month.

Not much else is going on around here, which is fine by me.

Hope all in need of healing are on their way to better health and those with troubled hearts find comfort.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for a new start Sam .im looking at the chicken bacon in sun dried tomato sauce think I might try it . You will turn me into someone who cooks with all these tasty recipes . Well that thought made me laugh &#128516;
Hope you are feeling better


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

More delicious recipes Sam. 

Summary was a big help.

Don't know if Gage and I will go on our dinner date (ddon't tell him I said date...He gets embarassed ) we may just wait til tomorrow and get his hair cut then too.

Just snapped this sunset it is 5:30pm right now. 

Check in later on.

Woot woot 1st page


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think you must be feeling much better today, Sam, which is good news. It occurs to me that reading through all these recipes must be the reason I have put on weight recently. There really can be no other explanation.😀😄😊


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just seeing pictures from last week that I missed. Kate, it is so hard to imagine that you are so far north of us and we have all the snow and you have this gorgeous, sunny day. Truthfully, I am very happy for you. It looks fabulous and I'm sure quite welcome. Even on your rain day it looks lovely and you have so much green already!

Mishka is so beautiful and quite in her element in the snow.

Poledra, love the curtains. You did such a lovely job. Is the macrame yours too?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our hour walk. Cooler, mid50's with light breeze. Went to library. Going to Santa Barbara with Betty on Mon. I count it as my yearly vacation to my second favorite city, Charleston being #1. She counts it as her annual physical.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. will admit to skipping over the food recipes as food and I are not talking at the moment. Caught a virus from upstairs. Complete and utter misery yesterday. Feeling better today but not fully over so will be taking it easy. Did have to change appointment for Echo though as too sick to go. Poor woman on the other end of the phone must of thought I was a crazy, rambled a bit. Will be back later, have to check some things out, did miss the last 30 pages of last week. Will see if anything important happened in the summary.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipes and the summaries. I do so enjoy this group. Sam, the chicken and corn chowder is going to be Sunday dinner. I can hardly wait to try it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! Happy birthday, Sonia; you are such a wonderful part of the tea party. I covet your Mishka. Sending warm wishes for your son as he continues with his treatments. Hoping he tolerates the without too many side effects and that they do their job,

Happy Birthday to Darawil's DH David too. Felt so good to get back to the pool this week. Eyes seem OK. I was so worried about missing cooking when I moved to the sorority house. Can't believe how much I don't miss it--delicious salmon tonight with Tiramissou for dessert!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! Happy birthday, Sonia; you are such a wonderful part of the tea party. I covet your Mishka. Sending warm wishes for your son as he continues with his treatments. Hoping he tolerates them without too many side effects and that they do their job,

Happy Birthday to Darawil's DH David too. Felt so good to get back to the pool this week. Eyes seem OK. I was so worried about missing cooking when I moved to the sorority house. Can't believe how much I don't miss it--delicious salmon tonight with Tiramissou for dessert!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Didn't look like this was sent, and then there were two!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. 
Happy Birthday Sonja and Dave. 
Went out for lunch and bought three sweaters and a jacket after. My son paid for lunch, I paid for the clothes of course. 
Back home I've been knitting a garter stitch corner to corner baby blanket for a friend of Chris . 
My sister is now dressing her wound herself as she finds it easier than going to the clinic to get it done. She is still not sure of the next step, this has been too much for her to deal with all at once, so she's doing one step at a time. She appreciates your prayers so please continue with them. All needing them are in mine. Take care all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party.
> Happy Birthday Sonja and Dave.
> Went out for lunch and bought three sweaters and a jacket after. My son paid for lunch, I paid for the clothes of course.
> Back home I've been knitting a garter stitch corner to corner baby blanket for a friend of Chris .
> My sister is now dressing her wound herself as she finds it easier than going to the clinic to get it done. She is still not sure of the next step, this has been too much for her to deal with all at once, so she's doing one step at a time. She appreciates your prayers so please continue with them. All needing them are in mine. Take care all.


Hope it's healing better now.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.

Ohio Joy



There is nothing awful or tragic going on here; I just wanted to let each of you know how I feel about each of you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohio Joy we love you to.&#10084;

I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.&#128077;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy we love you to.❤
> 
> I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
> Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.👍


You've given me an idea, to make something like that out of old towels to slip over my broom to dry the floors after steam mopping. Love it thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just seeing pictures from last week that I missed. Kate, it is so hard to imagine that you are so far north of us and we have all the snow and you have this gorgeous, sunny day. Truthfully, I am very happy for you. It looks fabulous and I'm sure quite welcome. Even on your rain day it looks lovely and you have so much green already!
> 
> Mishka is so beautiful and quite in her element in the snow.
> 
> Poledra, love the curtains. You did such a lovely job. Is the macrame yours too?


Thank you, No, I can do macrame but those are ones my dad did, he was really good at it, I wish I had the one he made mom, it has 3 glass tiers in it, it was huge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our hour walk. Cooler, mid50's with light breeze. Went to library. Going to Santa Barbara with Betty on Mon. I count it as my yearly vacation to my second favorite city, Charleston being #1. She counts it as her annual physical.


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party.
> Happy Birthday Sonja and Dave.
> Went out for lunch and bought three sweaters and a jacket after. My son paid for lunch, I paid for the clothes of course.
> Back home I've been knitting a garter stitch corner to corner baby blanket for a friend of Chris .
> My sister is now dressing her wound herself as she finds it easier than going to the clinic to get it done. She is still not sure of the next step, this has been too much for her to deal with all at once, so she's doing one step at a time. She appreciates your prayers so please continue with them. All needing them are in mine. Take care all.


Yes, thank you Sam!

Sounds like a good day out. 

I hope that the wound is healing better now that your sister is changing it herself and doesn't have to go anywhere. Definitely keeping her in prayers, hoping that this step gets over and the next step goes much less eventful for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


 We love you too Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy we love you to.❤
> 
> I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
> Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.👍


That turned out great!
I've done the 2 different size needle thing before too, you are in good company.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> You've given me an idea, to make something like that out of old towels to slip over my broom to dry the floors after steam mopping. Love it thank you.


That's a great idea, I have lots of old towels around so will try it. All summer I lay my washed garden produce on towels to dry before putting them in the fridge, by the end of summer the towels are always a stained mess. I usually send them to the shop with DH & take out a few new ones in the fall, now a new use for them :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


You are special to us too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, No, I can do macrame but those are ones my dad did, he was really good at it, I wish I had the one he made mom, it has 3 glass tiers in it, it was huge.


I'm gld to see someone else is still using them, I have one hanging in my patio door that's been there for about 30yra, I like having a plant there & the ivy does so well there. All my friend have LNG wince thrown theirs away.
I made a large ne for my mom with a glass pl ate n the bottom & a lamp in the top, not sure where that ended up, my brother threw alot of stuff away
:-(


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party.
> Happy Birthday Sonja and Dave.
> Went out for lunch and bought three sweaters and a jacket after. My son paid for lunch, I paid for the clothes of course.
> Back home I've been knitting a garter stitch corner to corner baby blanket for a friend of Chris .
> My sister is now dressing her wound herself as she finds it easier than going to the clinic to get it done. She is still not sure of the next step, this has been too much for her to deal with all at once, so she's doing one step at a time. She appreciates your prayers so please continue with them. All needing them are in mine. Take care all.


Sounds like you had a fun day.
I'm glad your sister is healing, hopefully she will soon get get her treatment options sorted out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks really good Melody. Knew you would get it sorted out so that you were pleased with it. You are such a creative lady.

Loved your sunset picture posted earlier too. 


gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy we love you to.❤
> 
> I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
> Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.👍


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party.
> Happy Birthday Sonja and Dave.
> Went out for lunch and bought three sweaters and a jacket after. My son paid for lunch, I paid for the clothes of course.
> Back home I've been knitting a garter stitch corner to corner baby blanket for a friend of Chris .
> My sister is now dressing her wound herself as she finds it easier than going to the clinic to get it done. She is still not sure of the next step, this has been too much for her to deal with all at once, so she's doing one step at a time. She appreciates your prayers so please continue with them. All needing them are in mine. Take care all.


Often it is esier to do the dressings for yorslef as no need to go out or wait round for others to come and do it for you. so much more freedom that way. Praying she heals soon and soon feels able to face the next steep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us. 
In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them. Vicky isn't hiding her hands- she is keeping the sun off them. It was good we went this morning as it would be warm this afternoon. After the walk it was around lunch time so the 5 of us went to lunch as well. By htis time it was too late to go to Guild without the car so I'm now home relaxing. David is getting his worm farm and compost bin (assuming they are OK)but said he would rather the room in the car in case he needed it so here I am. Always nice when I offer to be nice and he says no- especially when he has a good reason.
And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished the Crest of the Wave shawl and also the scarf I was making for DD's boyfriend. Will try to get them blocked tomorrow and hopefully will be able to share a picture of each. I know in the scarf there are several "designs elements" but I think it will still look good. DD said "he won't notice them"...LOL. I got the yarn I had ordered for the dishcloth sweater workshop that Shirley will start on the 25th.

Martina will be keeping your sister in my prayers still; so glad she is able to now change the dressing herself. I take it that the healing is moving forward now. Pray that her options for additional treatment will soon also be settled and there will be a complete healing.

I'm wishing you all a good day/night and send out lots of love to each of you.
TTYL

Sonja I also have your son in my prayers that he will not get sick from this most recent chemo; that coughing will cease and a total restoration of his health begin immediately.

It is almost the 20th here so I'm going to wish Sonja [color-red] Happy Birthday![/color]🎂I am so glad you joined the KTP; you are such a delight and knitting inspiration.

Can you guess who finally figured out how to add emojis?💥💖⭐ I can be such a goof-ball at times. LOL.

My DB and DSIL will be arriving this next Wednesday so tomorrow is dedicated to some extra cleaning and getting the guest room readied. They will stay here for 3 night and then go to DSIL's brother's home for a few nights before heading back to Wisconsin. I haven't seen my DB in a few years. We get along well though in many ways are so different; he's very conservative and well...I'm not....LOL. Love him dearly. Here's a picture of me, DB, and DS from a few years ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful.....a picture of Elizabeth even if we can't see her features. Vicky looks wonderful. I also love the pictures in their natural setting of the Kookoburro and the koala.


darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us.
> In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them.
> And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Vicky looks very well & happy and of course she would be with that sweet baby & her mum spending time with her. 

I didn't finish the sleeve--augh! I have the cuff to do still, but that's not long now. Hoping to be able to block the Guernsey on Sunday.

Happy birthdays to David and Sonja.

Headed off to bed and will try to keep up tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Vicky looks very well & happy and of course she would be with that sweet baby & her mum spending time with her.
> 
> I didn't finish the sleeve--augh! I have the cuff to do still, but that's not long now. Hoping to be able to block the Guernsey on Sunday.
> 
> ...


The cuffs easy enough to do so shouldn't take long. You've done well on getting it done so quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great photos, Vicky looks slim & well so soon after baby. Elizabeth still looks very tiny in the carrier. Nice bird& bear picture too,

Gwen, hope you have a great visit with your DB & SIL, too bad they live so far away & you don't get to visit often.

Looking forward to seeing your shawl & scarf & Sorleenas Gansey.

Sonja, hope you have a great birthday.

I just took the puppy out before bed, it seems quite warm out but according to the weather network, it's -21C/-5F, I must be getting toughened up to the cold :roll: :lol: 
I'm nervous going out in the dark tonight as this morning when I took her out all I could smell was skunk, that's all I need her to get into, I'm certainly not letting her out alone!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:45am here ani am caught up. Stayed up way past bedtime talking on the phone with a friend.

Fan that is a good idea with the towels &#128077;

The wind is certainly blowing out there and raining. Ugh&#128078;

Tired. Off to bed.&#128564;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the Crest of the Wave shawl and also the scarf I was making for DD's boyfriend. Will try to get them blocked tomorrow and hopefully will be able to share a picture of each. I know in the scarf there are several "designs elements" but I think it will still look good. DD said "he won't notice them"...LOL. I got the yarn I had ordered for the dishcloth sweater workshop that Shirley will start on the 25th.
> 
> Martina will be keeping your sister in my prayers still; so glad she is able to now change the dressing herself. I take it that the healing is moving forward now. Pray that her options for additional treatment will soon also be settled and there will be a complete healing.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Sonja, from me and Ringo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos, Vicky looks slim & well so soon after baby. Elizabeth still looks very tiny in the carrier. Nice bird& bear picture too,
> 
> Gwen, hope you have a great visit with your DB & SIL, too bad they live so far away & you don't get to visit often.
> 
> ...


I hope only ever to imagine 'skunk' - I am sure that is the last thing you need!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos, Vicky looks slim & well so soon after baby. Elizabeth still looks very tiny in the carrier. Nice bird& bear picture too,
> 
> Gwen, hope you have a great visit with your DB & SIL, too bad they live so far away & you don't get to visit often.
> 
> ...


Vicky put on very little weight during pregnancy so had very little extra to lose and feeding helps of course.
Elizabeth is long but lowish weight so very slim. When she is lying there looking like a baby she looks big but then she sits there with minimal support and talks to us or rolls over and she looks little. But she is only a little girl still.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hi everyone! Happy birthday, Sonia; you are such a wonderful part of the tea party. I covet your Mishka. Sending warm wishes for your son as he continues with his treatments. Hoping he tolerates the without too many side effects and that they do their job,
> 
> Happy Birthday to Darawil's DH David too. Felt so good to get back to the pool this week. Eyes seem OK. I was so worried about missing cooking when I moved to the sorority house. Can't believe how much I don't miss it--delicious salmon tonight with Tiramissou for dessert!


Thank you just been out with Mishka and she wore me out just watching her there is a large field and she just ran circles one way then the other 
Kept stopping and looking at me then off she went again . Then back home for a big long drink and me a coffee well it was thirsty work watching her 😄
Son seems ok he said yesterday that he is coming to see me today so hopefully he still feels up to it 
Hope you enjoyed your meal sounds delicious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party.
> Happy Birthday Sonja and Dave.
> Went out for lunch and bought three sweaters and a jacket after. My son paid for lunch, I paid for the clothes of course.
> Back home I've been knitting a garter stitch corner to corner baby blanket for a friend of Chris .
> My sister is now dressing her wound herself as she finds it easier than going to the clinic to get it done. She is still not sure of the next step, this has been too much for her to deal with all at once, so she's doing one step at a time. She appreciates your prayers so please continue with them. All needing them are in mine. Take care all.


 Thank you Mary sounds like you had a good shopping trip 
I do hope your sisters wound heals soon and one step at a time is the best way to do things


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Darowil your daughter looks fantastic.&#128077; Elizabeth is an angel&#9786;


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us.
> In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them. Vicky isn't hiding her hands- she is keeping the sun off them. It was good we went this morning as it would be warm this afternoon. After the walk it was around lunch time so the 5 of us went to lunch as well. By htis time it was too late to go to Guild without the car so I'm now home relaxing. David is getting his worm farm and compost bin (assuming they are OK)but said he would rather the room in the car in case he needed it so here I am. Always nice when I offer to be nice and he says no- especially when he has a good reason.
> And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


How cool to see the kookaburra and the koala in their natural environment. Hope it was a relaxing day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> How cool to see the kookaburra and the koala in their natural environment. Hope it was a relaxing day.


Too relaxing I think- David is asleep on the couch and I am struggling to stay awake.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Too relaxing I think- David is asleep on the couch and I am struggling to stay awake.


Relaxing days are the best days to have 
Beautiful pictures Margaret weather looks just perfect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Sonja, from me and Ringo!


Thank you Julie and you too Ringo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are special to us too!


That is so kind of you to say Joy and I agree with Bonnie you are special to us too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good grief I posted on the wrong week! Thanks Sam and ladies for another new week. Boy these weeks are going way too fast. 

Happy Birthday Sonja.... I hope you have a lovely day.  

And Happy Birthday Darrowil;s David. Have a great day too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos, Vicky looks slim & well so soon after baby. Elizabeth still looks very tiny in the carrier. Nice bird& bear picture too,
> 
> Gwen, hope you have a great visit with your DB & SIL, too bad they live so far away & you don't get to visit often.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Bonnie and Sorlenna 
Hope puppy has good sense to stay away from smelly skunk but I doubt it 😄

Gwen hope you have a lovely time with your brother and SIL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

It has been quite cool here the last couple of days. Even had to have another layer on. :roll: I watched Saving Mr Banks last night. I really enjoyed it. I learnt a lot that I didnt know about Mary Poppins.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. will admit to skipping over the food recipes as food and I are not talking at the moment. Caught a virus from upstairs. Complete and utter misery yesterday. Feeling better today but not fully over so will be taking it easy. Did have to change appointment for Echo though as too sick to go. Poor woman on the other end of the phone must of thought I was a crazy, rambled a bit. Will be back later, have to check some things out, did miss the last 30 pages of last week. Will see if anything important happened in the summary.


Oh dear, hope you are fully recovered quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


Aaaww, we love and value you very much too. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy we love you to.❤
> 
> I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
> Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.👍


Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and you too Ringo


Thank you so much- I do hope you've had some fun, and lots of thoughtful gifts!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us.
> In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them. Vicky isn't hiding her hands- she is keeping the sun off them. It was good we went this morning as it would be warm this afternoon. After the walk it was around lunch time so the 5 of us went to lunch as well. By htis time it was too late to go to Guild without the car so I'm now home relaxing. David is getting his worm farm and compost bin (assuming they are OK)but said he would rather the room in the car in case he needed it so here I am. Always nice when I offer to be nice and he says no- especially when he has a good reason.
> And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


Great photos, and Hi Vicki and Elizabeth.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Sonja, from me and Ringo!


Welcome back Julie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope only ever to imagine 'skunk' - I am sure that is the last thing you need!


RE Bonnie's puppy..... :shock: :shock:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Sam. Thank you for the lovely message you sent me. I also want to thank Joy for her lovely essage also the prayer warriors We haven,t gotten a date yet for my DH surgery or my catarract surgery. Trying to just take one day at a time. Gld your snow melted quickly and hope spring comes quickly for you. Not on the computer much as my vision is very poor at the moment, so please forgive misspelled words etc. Blesseings sent to allin need.


We don't mind if the words are spelled right. Good to hear from you and hope you don't have to wait too long for the surgeries.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for another great tea party Sam.


Yes Sam and ladies. A few of those recipes sound good.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much- I do hope you've had some fun, and lots of thoughtful gifts!


Haven't got anything planned no real inclination to go celebrate , I'm quite happy staying at home and sons will all be here later on so that will be nice, I like it when they are all here at the same time. Niece will also be round sometime today so it will be a nice fun day


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy we love you to.❤
> 
> I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
> Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.👍


That looks great Melody. I think one of those, dish cloth, scrubbie and dryer balls would make a great gift. I have so much leftover cotton.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party.
> Happy Birthday Sonja and Dave.
> Went out for lunch and bought three sweaters and a jacket after. My son paid for lunch, I paid for the clothes of course.
> Back home I've been knitting a garter stitch corner to corner baby blanket for a friend of Chris .
> My sister is now dressing her wound herself as she finds it easier than going to the clinic to get it done. She is still not sure of the next step, this has been too much for her to deal with all at once, so she's doing one step at a time. She appreciates your prayers so please continue with them. All needing them are in mine. Take care all.


Prayers for your sister continue. This is a long road for her.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us.
> In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them. Vicky isn't hiding her hands- she is keeping the sun off them. It was good we went this morning as it would be warm this afternoon. After the walk it was around lunch time so the 5 of us went to lunch as well. By htis time it was too late to go to Guild without the car so I'm now home relaxing. David is getting his worm farm and compost bin (assuming they are OK)but said he would rather the room in the car in case he needed it so here I am. Always nice when I offer to be nice and he says no- especially when he has a good reason.
> And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


Nice pictures. Too bad Elizabeth didn't quickly turn her head!! Wouldn't have been your fault😛


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos, Vicky looks slim & well so soon after baby. Elizabeth still looks very tiny in the carrier. Nice bird& bear picture too,
> 
> Gwen, hope you have a great visit with your DB & SIL, too bad they live so far away & you don't get to visit often.
> 
> ...


I was very nervous taking the dogs out tonight too because this afternoon a big fat raccoon went lumbering across the back yard. They can be so nasty.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you just been out with Mishka and she wore me out just watching her there is a large field and she just ran circles one way then the other
> Kept stopping and looking at me then off she went again . Then back home for a big long drink and me a coffee well it was thirsty work watching her 😄
> Son seems ok he said yesterday that he is coming to see me today so hopefully he still feels up to it
> Hope you enjoyed your meal sounds delicious


Hope you got a visit with your son Sonya and a very Happy Birthday to you🎂💐


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Sonja, from me and Ringo!


Yay!! You are back Julie😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too relaxing I think- David is asleep on the couch and I am struggling to stay awake.


I guess he is allowed a birthday nap. Happy birthday David.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sonja! I hope everyone will give you some well-deserved spoiling. And Happy Birthday, David, if it is not too late!

Julie, it is good to have you back. I hope your computer is working well now. 

Joy, you have been such a good friend to so many of us, and to many others beyond this forum. You are very welcome to a few quiet days when you don't say much. We know that you are there, and well, and that is enough.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello dear friends. It has been ages I know, so thanks to the summary queens for all your work. Without the summaries, I would be completely lost.

First I want to tell those of you with such awful family problems that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and prayers for our dear Gwen, Joy, Melody, Tami, and Sonja for strength and comfort for you and your families as you deal with current problems. 

To all with health problems, healing wishes coming your way.

Belated birthday wishes for Sonja and for Margaret's hubby, David. Hope you both had a wonderful day. Margaret, love that you are enjoying your granddaughter so much. Was there ever any doubt? She looks like a little doll, even if only the back view, and Vicki is looking fabulous. So contented and happy.

As for me, it has not been a good time for about 8 weeks. Have had severe pain in my butt and down my leg (classic sciatica symptoms) Got to the stage last week where I could not walk. Boy, was I miserable. Had an MRI and xrays last Friday and go back to the specialist on Monday but don't know that there is much they can do except stretching exercises before the pain gets too bad and more pain meds. As if I am not on enough already, but of course, RA meds do nothing for nerve pain.

Since Christmas, i have had a little success in finishing off some UFO's. I have a habit of getting as far as sewing garments together or needing to pick up stitches for neckbands and/or buttonhole bands and then abandoning the project to start something new. So I have finished a couple of these abandoned projects (all baby sweaters and cardigans) but some are still in the too hard basket. I need to be more organised and record what size I was making so I can finish them properly. At the moment there are two that are in that too hard basket. Because I tend to knit bodies and sleeves a little longer than the pattern calls for, it can be a bit hard to guesstimate the size. Oh well, I can always start something new.

Expecting DD home from Hamilton Island next week. She has resigned from her job on the island and is headed overseas. First to Hawaii for a holiday, trekking and other similar activities - no lazing on the beach for my girl. Then back home for a short time before heading to Canada where she is hoping to get a job after doing some sightseeing. She has been to Canada before and loved it, so has always wanted to go back and stay longer.

DS is still at home. No luck yet getting a job in his desired field (marketing) but at least he still has his job at Macdonald's. It just doesn't offer the challenges he would like. There's talk of a job in head office but nothing is happening at the moment. I can sympathise as he is really over doing shift work and needs something more stimulating than what he is doing now.

Well, I seem to have rambled on for some time. All the best to everyone. Take good care and happy knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been ages I know, so thanks to the summary queens for all your work. Without the summaries, I would be completely lost.
> 
> First I want to tell those of you with such awful family problems that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and prayers for our dear Gwen, Joy, Melody, Tami, and Sonja for strength and comfort for you and your families as you deal with current problems.
> 
> ...


Do hope they can do something for you- it is very painful.
It will be nice to have DD home for a while. Working overseas is a good plan. Did DS consider going to Canada again this year? If Maccas coul dhim a job in the head office he would likely be more challenged. Macca are good for those who can't do more or students butnot for many adults.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning everyone...not a lot good about it weatherwise mind you, as, as usual, it is raining. I don't remember such a wet winter for a long time, but we shouldn't complain as it is also very mild for the time of year. They are forecasting snow further north this weekend which may not be good news for us as tomorrow we are headed for an overnight with friends up near Fort William. Oh well, as long as we can get there who cares if we can't get back!
Pearlone - I hope the surgeries you and your DH are waiting for all go well.
Busyworkerbee - Hoping you are feeling better today Heather.
Martina - Pleased to hear that your sister's wound is healing and hoping that she is soon able to decide on her next steps.
Jheiens - Sending everything you said right back atcha Joy!
Gagesmom - Great idea for the mops Mel. 
Darowil - Lovely photos, gorgeous girls and what beautiful blue skies!
Gwen - Enjoy your visit with your DB & DSIL
Julie - Glad to see you back
Nico - Sorry to hear about your sciatica pain, I know how bad that can be.
Mags - I was surprised to hear you say about raccoons being nasty, I always thought they looked so cuddly! Shows you what I know!
And last, but not least, a very Happy Birthday to Sonja & Darowil's David!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


This is such a special place with special people -- and you are part of the 'glue" that holds us all together. Each person provides their share of wit, humor, sympathy, wisdom, common sense and unrelenting friendship.

Glad to hear you and your family are trudging through.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That turned out great!
> I've done the 2 different size needle thing before too, you are in good company.


It was big in the 70's -- called Condo (Combo) knitting.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Sam, some good recipes. Think I will start with the dump cake with pineapple.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

good morning everyone. 
yeah, i think i am getting a handle on this pneumonia. i still using the predizone inhaler and the other one to breath better and i actually have been sleeping in the bed at night. still got the cough, its less and more manageable. its just gonna linger a bit, i know. yesterday, i stayed home as today. i did clean house a dab, and did some laundry, didn't want the house to go into shock with a real good cleaning. i am working on my last set of boot cuffs and ear warmers for Christmas gifts, then i am going to do some small watercolor pics i think i want to do them Christmas card size so folks can frame them if they want. 
i did get myself started on WW, i am doing it at home, started charting my food yesterday. its a relief really, to finally try to get a handle on this and be accountable for every bite i put in my mouth. we'll see
we are having some spring like weather here. i really would like it to be blue cold for a while and then get spring like, but what do i know. later


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Thanks Sam, some good recipes. Think I will start with the dump cake with pineapple.


Hello, Windbeam. How good to hear from you. May I ask where in PA you are located. I'm just a hop, skip, and a jump from the PA/OH state line and south of Erie, PA. Hope you'll stop again soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam, for a nice opening. Thanks to Darowil and Kate for the helpful summary. Sam, hope you are feeling better and prayers for those in need.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great job!


gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy we love you to.❤
> 
> I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
> Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.👍


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy birthday, Sonja!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, Windbeam. How good to hear from you. May I ask where in PA you are located. I'm just a hop, skip, and a jump from the PA/OH state line and south of Erie, PA. Hope you'll stop again soon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am about an hour east of Pittsburgh. I read Sams tea party every week, just don't say too much. Laugh, that's a change.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely!


darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us.
> In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them. Vicky isn't hiding her hands- she is keeping the sun off them. It was good we went this morning as it would be warm this afternoon. After the walk it was around lunch time so the 5 of us went to lunch as well. By htis time it was too late to go to Guild without the car so I'm now home relaxing. David is getting his worm farm and compost bin (assuming they are OK)but said he would rather the room in the car in case he needed it so here I am. Always nice when I offer to be nice and he says no- especially when he has a good reason.
> And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> good morning everyone.
> yeah, i think i am getting a handle on this pneumonia. i still using the predizone inhaler and the other one to breath better and i actually have been sleeping in the bed at night. still got the cough, its less and more manageable. its just gonna linger a bit, i know. yesterday, i stayed home as today. i did clean house a dab, and did some laundry, didn't want the house to go into shock with a real good cleaning. i am working on my last set of boot cuffs and ear warmers for Christmas gifts, then i am going to do some small watercolor pics i think i want to do them Christmas card size so folks can frame them if they want.
> i did get myself started on WW, i am doing it at home, started charting my food yesterday. its a relief really, to finally try to get a handle on this and be accountable for every bite i put in my mouth. we'll see
> we are having some spring like weather here. i really would like it to be blue cold for a while and then get spring like, but what do i know. later


Congratulations on taking a step to a healthier life. I have been on WW for almost a year and have dropped over 40 pounds and could not do it without help. You can do it! You deserve it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A handsome family! Enjoy your visit, Gwen! (Is your brother the one who plays Santa for AAOP in Oshkosh?)


Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the Crest of the Wave shawl and also the scarf I was making for DD's boyfriend. Will try to get them blocked tomorrow and hopefully will be able to share a picture of each. I know in the scarf there are several "designs elements" but I think it will still look good. DD said "he won't notice them"...LOL. I got the yarn I had ordered for the dishcloth sweater workshop that Shirley will start on the 25th.
> 
> Martina will be keeping your sister in my prayers still; so glad she is able to now change the dressing herself. I take it that the healing is moving forward now. Pray that her options for additional treatment will soon also be settled and there will be a complete healing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Welcome back Julie!


It's great to be back online!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't got anything planned no real inclination to go celebrate , I'm quite happy staying at home and sons will all be here later on so that will be nice, I like it when they are all here at the same time. Niece will also be round sometime today so it will be a nice fun day


Good company, and all your boys together sounds like the best gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yay!! You are back Julie😊


Indeed I am, but still catching up on last week! Haven't even looked at the Lace Party yet- I had to catch-up on my own threads, that I had opened! and 384 emails! Good to see you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday, Sonja! I hope everyone will give you some well-deserved spoiling. And Happy Birthday, David, if it is not too late!
> 
> Julie, it is good to have you back. I hope your computer is working well now.
> 
> Joy, you have been such a good friend to so many of us, and to many others beyond this forum. You are very welcome to a few quiet days when you don't say much. We know that you are there, and well, and that is enough.


Thank you, Chris! I have been saying several times now, how good it is to be back- and back on familiar territory- with an improved Win 7. 
BTW, my thoughts exactly, re: Ohio Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been ages I know, so thanks to the summary queens for all your work. Without the summaries, I would be completely lost.
> 
> First I want to tell those of you with such awful family problems that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and prayers for our dear Gwen, Joy, Melody, Tami, and Sonja for strength and comfort for you and your families as you deal with current problems.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you Denise! I do hope the bad back comes right- Sciatica so bad you can't walk is not fun, I've been there , had that.
All the best to DD and DS, hoping job situation improves.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hope you got a visit with your son Sonya and a very Happy Birthday to you🎂💐


Thank you mags , son is coming for a visit in a little while


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning everyone...not a lot good about it weatherwise mind you, as, as usual, it is raining. I don't remember such a wet winter for a long time, but we shouldn't complain as it is also very mild for the time of year. They are forecasting snow further north this weekend which may not be good news for us as tomorrow we are headed for an overnight with friends up near Fort William. Oh well, as long as we can get there who cares if we can't get back!
> Pearlone - I hope the surgeries you and your DH are waiting for all go well.
> Busyworkerbee - Hoping you are feeling better today Heather.
> Martina - Pleased to hear that your sister's wound is healing and hoping that she is soon able to decide on her next steps.
> ...


Thanks, Kate! And another wonderful B'day card for those celebrating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> good morning everyone.
> yeah, i think i am getting a handle on this pneumonia. i still using the predizone inhaler and the other one to breath better and i actually have been sleeping in the bed at night. still got the cough, its less and more manageable. its just gonna linger a bit, i know. yesterday, i stayed home as today. i did clean house a dab, and did some laundry, didn't want the house to go into shock with a real good cleaning. i am working on my last set of boot cuffs and ear warmers for Christmas gifts, then i am going to do some small watercolor pics i think i want to do them Christmas card size so folks can frame them if they want.
> i did get myself started on WW, i am doing it at home, started charting my food yesterday. its a relief really, to finally try to get a handle on this and be accountable for every bite i put in my mouth. we'll see
> we are having some spring like weather here. i really would like it to be blue cold for a while and then get spring like, but what do i know. later


So glad you are getting some better sleep!
I do hope Donna that the WW program works for you- I could use some of their ideas, but usually lack stickability!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> I am about an hour east of Pittsburgh. I read Sams tea party every week, just don't say too much. Laugh, that's a change.


It is really great to have you join in!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday, Sonja! I hope everyone will give you some well-deserved spoiling. And Happy Birthday, David, if it is not too late!
> 
> Julie, it is good to have you back. I hope your computer is working well now.
> 
> Joy, you have been such a good friend to so many of us, and to many others beyond this forum. You are very welcome to a few quiet days when you don't say much. We know that you are there, and well, and that is enough.


Thank you Chris and thank you Denise you are not to late it's the 20th here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Good morning everyone...not a lot good about it weatherwise mind you, as, as usual, it is raining. I don't remember such a wet winter for a long time, but we shouldn't complain as it is also very mild for the time of year. They are forecasting snow further north this weekend which may not be good news for us as tomorrow we are headed for an overnight with friends up near Fort William. Oh well, as long as we can get there who cares if we can't get back!
> Pearlone - I hope the surgeries you and your DH are waiting for all go well.
> Busyworkerbee - Hoping you are feeling better today Heather.
> Martina - Pleased to hear that your sister's wound is healing and hoping that she is soon able to decide on her next steps.
> ...


Thank you Kate . Lovely birthday card 
Hope you have a nice time at Fort William


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Happy birthday, Sonja!!


Thank you oneapril


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam from a wet Santa Clara, California where I've been attending Stitches West!!! The best part is that my oldest granddaughter came in last night from U.C. Davis ( where's she is studying ) and came to join me for a couple of classes. We are doing one class together this pm on double knitting Taught by the Guru of Double Knitting... Alistar Post-Quinn. Your recipes sound delicious, thanks again for hosting this week's tea party.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How wonderful to share your craft with your granddaughter! Have a great time!


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from a wet Santa Clara, California where I've been attending Stitches West!!! The best part is that my oldest granddaughter came in last night from U.C. Davis ( where's she is studying ) and came to join me for a couple of classes. We are doing one class together this pm on double knitting Taught by the Guru of Double Knitting... Alistar Post-Quinn. Your recipes sound delicious, thanks again for hosting this week's tea party.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Sonja. Enjoy the day with your family. That is always the best present.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know what you think? makes me happy when someone tries some of the recipes. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the great recipes and the summaries. I do so enjoy this group. Sam, the chicken and corn chowder is going to be Sunday dinner. I can hardly wait to try it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That looks great Melody. I think one of those, dish cloth, scrubbie and dryer balls would make a great gift. I have so much leftover cotton.


That's a great idea for a gift package!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your sister to wrap warm healing goodness around her - is her wound healing at all? --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party.
> Happy Birthday Sonja and Dave.
> Went out for lunch and bought three sweaters and a jacket after. My son paid for lunch, I paid for the clothes of course.
> Back home I've been knitting a garter stitch corner to corner baby blanket for a friend of Chris .
> My sister is now dressing her wound herself as she finds it easier than going to the clinic to get it done. She is still not sure of the next step, this has been too much for her to deal with all at once, so she's doing one step at a time. She appreciates your prayers so please continue with them. All needing them are in mine. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and the feeling is mutual joy - you are a blessing to our group. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I was very nervous taking the dogs out tonight too because this afternoon a big fat raccoon went lumbering across the back yard. They can be so nasty.


I hope you don't run into any!
We fortunately don't have many of them here. When I was a kid there were none but now a few around. They can make such a mess even though they are cute when young. If they get in a bin of grain, it's no longer saleable as they leave huge piles in it😳😁


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think read somewhere that was called a 'condo' stitch. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That turned out great!
> I've done the 2 different size needle thing before too, you are in good company.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, 
Sorry you have been in. So much pain, hope you can get some answers soon. I used to have trouble with sciatica- nothing so severe as yours- but found some yoga exercises that helped much more than physio.

Now might not be the best time for your daughter to come to Canada looking for work. Alberta & Saskatchewan have had so much job loss recently that it is truly scary, many vehicles & houses going back to the banks.
I hope your DS finds the job he wants soon & DD enjoys Hawaii.



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been ages I know, so thanks to the summary queens for all your work. Without the summaries, I would be completely lost.
> 
> First I want to tell those of you with such awful family problems that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and prayers for our dear Gwen, Joy, Melody, Tami, and Sonja for strength and comfort for you and your families as you deal with current problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise,
> Sorry you have been in. So much pain, hope you can get some answers soon. I used to have trouble with sciatica- nothing so severe as yours- but found some yoga exercises that helped much more than physio.
> 
> Now might not be the best time for your daughter to come to Canada looking for work. Alberta & Saskatchewan have had so much job loss recently that it is truly scary, many vehicles & houses going back to the banks.
> I hope your DS finds the job he wants soon & DD enjoys Hawaii.


In a word, recession, if my adult class in economics memories serve me right.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My granddaughter is quite the young lady. She also has patterns on Ravelry, I think she has one or two free double knitting patterns


oneapril said:


> How wonderful to share your craft with your granddaughter! Have a great time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In a word, recession, if my adult class in economics memories serve me right.


Yes, & this generation of young adults have not had the experience we had in the 80's with high interest rates. We never bought anything non essential unless we had the cash, now they have everything & it seems a payment for almost every dollar of their pay check so a few months without a job & they are in major trouble. It was on the news a few nights ago about all the upside down mortgages in Calgary & how people are just mailing their keys to the banks.
My DH says when we had no money Interest rates were through the roof, now we have some in the bank & the interest doesn't even keep up with inflation!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from a wet Santa Clara, California where I've been attending Stitches West!!! The best part is that my oldest granddaughter came in last night from U.C. Davis ( where's she is studying ) and came to join me for a couple of classes. We are doing one class together this pm on double knitting Taught by the Guru of Double Knitting... Alistar Post-Quinn. Your recipes sound delicious, thanks again for hosting this week's tea party.


Glad you are getting some much needed rain.
Hope you have a great time at the classes. Wonderful that your GD has an interest


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great pictures darowil - elizabeth looks like she is really growing - long legs. loved the kookaburra. --- sam



darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us.
> In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them. Vicky isn't hiding her hands- she is keeping the sun off them. It was good we went this morning as it would be warm this afternoon. After the walk it was around lunch time so the 5 of us went to lunch as well. By htis time it was too late to go to Guild without the car so I'm now home relaxing. David is getting his worm farm and compost bin (assuming they are OK)but said he would rather the room in the car in case he needed it so here I am. Always nice when I offer to be nice and he says no- especially when he has a good reason.
> And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from a wet Santa Clara, California where I've been attending Stitches West!!! The best part is that my oldest granddaughter came in last night from U.C. Davis ( where's she is studying ) and came to join me for a couple of classes. We are doing one class together this pm on double knitting Taught by the Guru of Double Knitting... Alistar Post-Quinn. Your recipes sound delicious, thanks again for hosting this week's tea party.


I'm so jealous. I hope Alistar Post-Quinn will be at the MW Stitches Show. I know you are having a wonderful time and best of all to see your granddaughter and spend some time knitting together!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That pneumonia is sure hanging on, isn't it, hope it's gone soon.
You are going to hav all your Christmas stuff done before spring, Wow!, I'm never that organized. I hope you will post pictures of both the knitting & painting.



Southern Gal said:


> good morning everyone.
> yeah, i think i am getting a handle on this pneumonia. i still using the predizone inhaler and the other one to breath better and i actually have been sleeping in the bed at night. still got the cough, its less and more manageable. its just gonna linger a bit, i know. yesterday, i stayed home as today. i did clean house a dab, and did some laundry, didn't want the house to go into shock with a real good cleaning. i am working on my last set of boot cuffs and ear warmers for Christmas gifts, then i am going to do some small watercolor pics i think i want to do them Christmas card size so folks can frame them if they want.
> i did get myself started on WW, i am doing it at home, started charting my food yesterday. its a relief really, to finally try to get a handle on this and be accountable for every bite i put in my mouth. we'll see
> we are having some spring like weather here. i really would like it to be blue cold for a while and then get spring like, but what do i know. later


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the pictures. I shall never see a kookabura in real life, so do so appreciate seeing one "up close" in pictures. Prayers for those still suffering. Glad to see Julie is back on line. I loved her cowl. Off to take Molly to the vet for her routine blood glucose testing. Hope she continues to be in diabetic remission.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, thank you.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you are getting some much needed rain.
> Hope you have a great time at the classes. Wonderful that your GD has an interest


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I know this is a special time.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so jealous. I hope Alistar Post-Quinn will be at the MW Stitches Show. I know you are having a wonderful time and best of all to see your granddaughter and spend some time knitting together!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, & this generation of young adults have not had the experience we had in the 80's with high interest rates. We never bought anything non essential unless we had the cash, now they have everything & it seems a payment for almost every dollar of their pay check so a few months without a job & they are in major trouble. It was on the news a few nights ago about all the upside down mortgages in Calgary & how people are just mailing their keys to the banks.
> My DH says when we had no money Interest rates were through the roof, now we have some in the bank & the interest doesn't even keep up with inflation!


We're in the same era --- bought our first house when interest rates were 18% and now that we have money to put in the bank, the rates aren't even 1%---that's backwards, but sure taught us to keep an eye on debt and get rid of it as quickly as possible--knowledge that has served us very well.

Sounds like Calgary is where Chicago was several years ago when the economy here was at it's worse. I'm seeing some easing with increased jobs and increases in wages getting to the 3% level again.

The jobs available are very technical requring some schooling; finance and marketing jobs are plentiful here in the Chicago area, Nicho, if your son wants to come to the US?

Good to hear from you; hope the sciatica pain eases. I'm sure it's very painful. My Mom had that and she complained about it as the worst pain ever; this from a woman who never complained about anything.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope you have a great visit with your boys & niece. 

Kate, hope your trip to Fort William goes well with no bad roads. We had another couple of inches of snow overnight, lots of fluffy stuff out there now so if the wind gets up it will get nasty in a hurry.

Sam, I'm surprised to see you on so early, are you becoming less of a night owl?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to have a family of skunks that lived in the barn during the winter- actually under the barn - but they would come out and eat out o f the cat's bowl and drink their water - the cats didn't mind - just thought theywere some kind of cat that smelled different - i used to go out to the barn to take care of bullseye and rootbeer the goat and one of them would usually be up on the chest having breakfast. i didn't bother him and he didn't bother me. come spring they would wander away - they did that for a couple of winters and then they were gone for good. the dogs never bothered them. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I hope only ever to imagine 'skunk' - I am sure that is the last thing you need!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you seem to have gotten your computer fixed. Missed you!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much- I do hope you've had some fun, and lots of thoughtful gifts!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice to hear from you Denise. So sorry about the sciatica; that can be so very painful. I hope they are able to come up with some course of treatment for you.

Wow; your DD is quite adventurous. I hope she is able to find employment in Canada. Perhaps that will mean more trips to North America for you in the future; both Canada and the US. Sending positive vibes to DS that he is able to find employment in marketing soon.



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been ages I know, so thanks to the summary queens for all your work. Without the summaries, I would be completely lost.
> 
> First I want to tell those of you with such awful family problems that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and prayers for our dear Gwen, Joy, Melody, Tami, and Sonja for strength and comfort for you and your families as you deal with current problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you're back - yea. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much- I do hope you've had some fun, and lots of thoughtful gifts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no birthday cake? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Haven't got anything planned no real inclination to go celebrate , I'm quite happy staying at home and sons will all be here later on so that will be nice, I like it when they are all here at the same time. Niece will also be round sometime today so it will be a nice fun day


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes he's the WI Santa at Oshkosh for EAA.


oneapril said:


> A handsome family! Enjoy your visit, Gwen! (Is your brother the one who plays Santa for AAOP in Oshkosh?)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way nicho to help you over this latest sciatica pain and get you back in the pink really quick. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been ages I know, so thanks to the summary queens for all your work. Without the summaries, I would be completely lost.
> 
> First I want to tell those of you with such awful family problems that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and prayers for our dear Gwen, Joy, Melody, Tami, and Sonja for strength and comfort for you and your families as you deal with current problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and now to get busy on the housework...ugh. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you windbeam - think you have stopped by before - please let us know what you think of the cake. hope to see you again real soon. --- sam



Windbeam said:


> Thanks Sam, some good recipes. Think I will start with the dump cake with pineapple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, & this generation of young adults have not had the experience we had in the 80's with high interest rates. We never bought anything non essential unless we had the cash, now they have everything & it seems a payment for almost every dollar of their pay check so a few months without a job & they are in major trouble. It was on the news a few nights ago about all the upside down mortgages in Calgary & how people are just mailing their keys to the banks.
> My DH says when we had no money Interest rates were through the roof, now we have some in the bank & the interest doesn't even keep up with inflation!


How true! I find the recessionary/inflationary cycle fascinating- except when it impacts on me directly- but I do try hard to save up, rather than Hi(gh)er purchase. The bubble is bursting now I suspect.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - rub vicks on the bottoms of your feet and then put of socks right before you go to bed - this should help the cough. glad you are starting to feel better. having it warmer should help. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> good morning everyone.
> yeah, i think i am getting a handle on this pneumonia. i still using the predizone inhaler and the other one to breath better and i actually have been sleeping in the bed at night. still got the cough, its less and more manageable. its just gonna linger a bit, i know. yesterday, i stayed home as today. i did clean house a dab, and did some laundry, didn't want the house to go into shock with a real good cleaning. i am working on my last set of boot cuffs and ear warmers for Christmas gifts, then i am going to do some small watercolor pics i think i want to do them Christmas card size so folks can frame them if they want.
> i did get myself started on WW, i am doing it at home, started charting my food yesterday. its a relief really, to finally try to get a handle on this and be accountable for every bite i put in my mouth. we'll see
> we are having some spring like weather here. i really would like it to be blue cold for a while and then get spring like, but what do i know. later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how close to johnstown are you? --- sam



Windbeam said:


> I am about an hour east of Pittsburgh. I read Sams tea party every week, just don't say too much. Laugh, that's a change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the pictures. I shall never see a kookabura in real life, so do so appreciate seeing one "up close" in pictures. Prayers for those still suffering. Glad to see Julie is back on line. I loved her cowl. Off to take Molly to the vet for her routine blood glucose testing. Hope she continues to be in diabetic remission.


Thanks Joyce- hoping Molly passes with flying colours!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's nice to hear that it is a 'wet' day for you - hope you are having a wet day at home also - what fun to have you granddaughter join you and take a class with you. have a great time at the rest of the show. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from a wet Santa Clara, California where I've been attending Stitches West!!! The best part is that my oldest granddaughter came in last night from U.C. Davis ( where's she is studying ) and came to join me for a couple of classes. We are doing one class together this pm on double knitting Taught by the Guru of Double Knitting... Alistar Post-Quinn. Your recipes sound delicious, thanks again for hosting this week's tea party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to have a family of skunks that lived in the barn during the winter- actually under the barn - but they would come out and eat out o f the cat's bowl and drink their water - the cats didn't mind - just thought theywere some kind of cat that smelled different - i used to go out to the barn to take care of bullseye and rootbeer the goat and one of them would usually be up on the chest having breakfast. i didn't bother him and he didn't bother me. come spring they would wander away - they did that for a couple of winters and then they were gone for good. the dogs never bothered them. --- sam


Was thinking of the notorious 'pong' factor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you seem to have gotten your computer fixed. Missed you!


Yes it seems pretty good now! Thanks Gwen! Missed everyone, too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm gld to see someone else is still using them, I have one hanging in my patio door that's been there for about 30yra, I like having a plant there & the ivy does so well there. All my friend have LNG wince thrown theirs away.
> I made a large ne for my mom with a glass pl ate n the bottom & a lamp in the top, not sure where that ended up, my brother threw alot of stuff away
> :-(


 I like them for house plants, they get them up off of furniture if you don't have a lot of surface space for them, and the best reason, harder for the cats to destroy them. 
Hobby Lobby has the cord again now, so I'm thinking of getting some to make a few more, they work great on the porch too, so we'll see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us.
> In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them. Vicky isn't hiding her hands- she is keeping the sun off them. It was good we went this morning as it would be warm this afternoon. After the walk it was around lunch time so the 5 of us went to lunch as well. By htis time it was too late to go to Guild without the car so I'm now home relaxing. David is getting his worm farm and compost bin (assuming they are OK)but said he would rather the room in the car in case he needed it so here I am. Always nice when I offer to be nice and he says no- especially when he has a good reason.
> And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


Awe, our first view of Elizabeth, and a cutie I'm sure. We know she's lovely as are her mom and Grandma. Great pictures Margaret, you have some lovely scenery around your city. 
How far from city center will you be now, will it be less convienient to your walking to football and the other places you regularly walk to?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the Crest of the Wave shawl and also the scarf I was making for DD's boyfriend. Will try to get them blocked tomorrow and hopefully will be able to share a picture of each. I know in the scarf there are several "designs elements" but I think it will still look good. DD said "he won't notice them"...LOL. I got the yarn I had ordered for the dishcloth sweater workshop that Shirley will start on the 25th.
> 
> Martina will be keeping your sister in my prayers still; so glad she is able to now change the dressing herself. I take it that the healing is moving forward now. Pray that her options for additional treatment will soon also be settled and there will be a complete healing.
> 
> ...


Oh that will be a great visit! 
I've always liked this picture, I do hope you have a print of it framed on a wall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you're back - yea. --- sam


Like the proverbial bad odour, no keeping me away! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos, Vicky looks slim & well so soon after baby. Elizabeth still looks very tiny in the carrier. Nice bird& bear picture too,
> 
> Gwen, hope you have a great visit with your DB & SIL, too bad they live so far away & you don't get to visit often.
> 
> ...


 :shock: No you do not need a skunky puppy, but don't you get skunked either, I think that would somehow be worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla and I went to the gym yesterday afternoon, I though I'd be sore, I'm not in near the shape I should be in, but I'm pretty good, slept like the dead most of the night though, 

We are off to the winter market in a couple hours, need eggs and I like farm fresh best, and need to get David some more granola for his snack box, the vendor is out of Laramie, they are only here through April and use all natural ingredients, he likes it and I've tried making it, I suck at it. lolol. 
Well, back to catching up, hope that all have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope only ever to imagine 'skunk' - I am sure that is the last thing you need!


Julie, you're back!! Yay! 
Glad they were able to get you all fixed up in relatively short time, considering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla and I went to the gym yesterday afternoon, I though I'd be sore, I'm not in near the shape I should be in, but I'm pretty good, slept like the dead most of the night though,
> 
> We are off to the winter market in a couple hours, need eggs and I like farm fresh best, and need to get David some more granola for his snack box, the vendor is out of Laramie, they are only here through April and use all natural ingredients, he likes it and I've tried making it, I suck at it. lolol.
> Well, back to catching up, hope that all have a great day.


Best to know your limitations- I was a bit of a Granola fiend- really enjoyed concocting new and better methods.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm trying to get my sleep pattern back to normal - hopefully that will make me feel better and not so tired all the time. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope you have a great visit with your boys & niece.
> 
> Kate, hope your trip to Fort William goes well with no bad roads. We had another couple of inches of snow overnight, lots of fluffy stuff out there now so if the wind gets up it will get nasty in a hurry.
> 
> Sam, I'm surprised to see you on so early, are you becoming less of a night owl?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, you're back!! Yay!
> Glad they were able to get you all fixed up in relatively short time, considering.


Yes, Kaye Jo- it is really good to be back and have the computer back!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Drat, didn't take notes. Let me see what I remember.
Julie, so glad you are back.
Nicho, hope your DD finds work in Canada, and son finds more challenging job. Love pics.
Joy, you are a joy. We love you too.
Margaret, your DD is beautiful love seeing Elizabeth. Fun to see kookaburra and koala. 
Dang forgot who has sciatica. But best help is to lay on floor on side, scotch but up to touch wall, roll over on back putting legs up wall. Hang there at least ten minutes. It stretches out low back thus relieving pressure on nerve.
Gwen, enjoy visit with DB and DSIL.
Sonja, know having sons and niece visit will make for happy birthday.
Sam, hope you settle into good sleep pattern. I battle insomnia too. Last night slept 10 hours! Feast or famine, but truthfully famine is normal.
Patocenizo, oh how heartwarming to share class with DGD. How talented for her to have patterns on Ravelry. Did you teach her to knit?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Congratulations on taking a step to a healthier life. I have been on WW for almost a year and have dropped over 40 pounds and could not do it without help. You can do it! You deserve it.


thanks, i lost really good before and kept it off, just kept letting my habits slide and even though i didn't gain it all back, i did enough to be uncomfortable. time for me and bj to get it together again. 
today, i am baking chicken with Cavendars seasoning and i am making a mock potato salad with cooked califlower. i have done this before and when you put everthing in for a dill flavored pot. salad, you can't tell it's not potatoes. i just got to get motivated again for cooking different.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room. 

Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Drat, didn't take notes. Let me see what I remember.
> Julie, so glad you are back.
> Nicho, hope your DD finds work in Canada, and son finds more challenging job. Love pics.
> Joy, you are a joy. We love you too.
> ...


It's Denise, (Nicho) who has the bad Sciatica- It is good to be back, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


Love the faces he's pulling!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Got me with omelette muffins. 
Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a bad odor....more like a refreshing breath of air.  


Lurker 2 said:


> Like the proverbial bad odour, no keeping me away! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a bad odor....more like a refreshing breath of air.


LOL! :lol: And thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gage you are such a handsome young man. Love the hair cut! 


gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: No you do not need a skunky puppy, but don't you get skunked either, I think that would somehow be worse.


For sure, I've come close a couple of times & no thanks. 
Sam, you must have had much friendlier skunks than we get :lol: 
Both our old dogs were sprayed once during their lifetime, thankfully they didn't expect to come in the house but for months when it rained the smell would come back, yuk!
A friend of mine owned the laundromat & came out after cleaning up one night , tripped over what he thought at first was a cat, wrong! Had to burn all his clothes & scrub for hours


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


Looking good, Gage!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Molly update: she is back from the vet, but up to 46 pounds, a 1.5 pound gain, not good. Comes, most likely, for not being able to walk for the past 2 weeks due to the dirty air with the temperature inversion. However, sunny skies today so back to our park walk routine. Bl. gluc 82, right on, and her tests show she is still not infected with heart worm, a real worry here in this area. And she now has short toenails..good for us!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> no birthday cake? --- sam


DIL made gluten free coffee cake so son could have some and my son who has just had chemo baked a ham . He looked a little better today not so red and tired round the eyes and wasn't coughing as much as Wednesday . Said he was feeling a bit rough but no stomach pains so hopefully the ulcer colitus has settled down


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Drat, didn't take notes. Let me see what I remember.
> Julie, so glad you are back.
> Nicho, hope your DD finds work in Canada, and son finds more challenging job. Love pics.
> Joy, you are a joy. We love you too.
> ...


Thank you Joy I had. Nice day and I've got money in my pocket to spend 
Go Two voices in my head 
One saying be sensible the other one yarn , needles , yarn , needles 
Wonder which one I should listen to


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Thanks Sam, some good recipes. Think I will start with the dump cake with pineapple.


Welcome to the TP- seen you many a time on the main forum but don't think you've joined us here before.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to your sister to wrap warm healing goodness around her - is her wound healing at all? --- sam


Thanks Sam. Yes, it's healing slowly but is still very painful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from a wet Santa Clara, California where I've been attending Stitches West!!! The best part is that my oldest granddaughter came in last night from U.C. Davis ( where's she is studying ) and came to join me for a couple of classes. We are doing one class together this pm on double knitting Taught by the Guru of Double Knitting... Alistar Post-Quinn. Your recipes sound delicious, thanks again for hosting this week's tea party.


Doing some clases with your DGD makes it so much more special. Hope it contines to go well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gage certainly suits his new haircut.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nicho, I hope they are able to stop your sciatic pain soon. I know from others how horrendous it is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy I had. Nice day and I've got money in my pocket to spend
> Go Two voices in my head
> One saying be sensible the other one yarn , needles , yarn , needles
> Wonder which one I should listen to


I would pick a little of both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, our first view of Elizabeth, and a cutie I'm sure. We know she's lovely as are her mom and Grandma. Great pictures Margaret, you have some lovely scenery around your city.
> How far from city center will you be now, will it be less convienient to your walking to football and the other places you regularly walk to?


I will need to either use the car or public transport more- a definate disadvantage for me. Though we are reasonably near both the only tram route, a train line as well as buses. And from April I should be able to get a Seniors Card so discounted public transport as well - free much of the time. Think it is based on my hours of work, not David's. About 15 minutes drive from our old place.
So it will require more effort on my part to keep walking enough. But what we wanted in the city was just beyond our budget (if available even!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like the proverbial bad odour, no keeping me away! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


a skunk maybe?:-D :-D :-D
Talking about skunks and Julie refers to herself as like a bad odour-wonderful timing Julie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Molly update: she is back from the vet, but up to 46 pounds, a 1.5 pound gain, not good. Comes, most likely, for not being able to walk for the past 2 weeks due to the dirty air with the temperature inversion. However, sunny skies today so back to our park walk routine. Bl. gluc 82, right on, and her tests show she is still not infected with heart worm, a real worry here in this area. And she now has short toenails..good for us!


Overall good- as long as the weight gain doesnt continue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


Much neater- that last face looks like he is almost going to say must you mum?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Molly update: she is back from the vet, but up to 46 pounds, a 1.5 pound gain, not good. Comes, most likely, for not being able to walk for the past 2 weeks due to the dirty air with the temperature inversion. However, sunny skies today so back to our park walk routine. Bl. gluc 82, right on, and her tests show she is still not infected with heart worm, a real worry here in this area. And she now has short toenails..good for us!


Glad to have the feedback! Sorry she has got more stout- I tried the other day to see if I could lift Ringo- not without doing in my back!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


Such a good-looking young man!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL made gluten free coffee cake so son could have some and my son who has just had chemo baked a ham . He looked a little better today not so red and tired round the eyes and wasn't coughing as much as Wednesday . Said he was feeling a bit rough but no stomach pains so hopefully the ulcer colitus has settled down


Looks good! Could DIL be persuaded to share her recipe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL made gluten free coffee cake so son could have some and my son who has just had chemo baked a ham . He looked a little better today not so red and tired round the eyes and wasn't coughing as much as Wednesday . Said he was feeling a bit rough but no stomach pains so hopefully the ulcer colitus has settled down


So you did get a cake. And a lovely ham. Sounds like good food.
Was goign to cook food David loves for him next week and then Vicky suggested waiting until Maryanne is back so his birthday meal will be early March.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> a skunk maybe?:-D :-D :-D
> Talking about skunks and Julie refers to herself as like a bad odour-wonderful timing Julie


Deliberate though- maybe the skunk odour could be said to be deliberate, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy I had. Nice day and I've got money in my pocket to spend
> Go Two voices in my head
> One saying be sensible the other one yarn , needles , yarn , needles
> Wonder which one I should listen to


Especially if the money in your pocket is for your birthday- no question (or you could justify it as a present). But otherwise it is a harder decision as you do have other responsibilities as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free sock pattern 'the evil queen' --- sam

http://biscotteyarns.com/?utm_campaign=Booster%2Bof%253A%2BHagrid%2B%2526%2BLumos_56c39dee5d24f6083e386dcb&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I hope everyone is safe and as well as can be at the moment.

Last night I learnt that poor Fiji has been hit by yet another Cat 5 Cyclone, a very slow moving one. Fiji had yet to recover from the last one that hit and doesn't need this one at all. Please pray for the people of Fiji in this time of disaster as it will be many days before all the islands can be checked and a total death toll released. Unfortunately, there will be dead as Fiji doesn't have as many safe cyclone safe buildings as elsewhere.

On a happier note, I seem to be recovered enough to enjoy a morning coffee. Yum yum


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good, Gage!


Makes him look different but good


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3 hours down in the laundry room but all the laundry is done and I did 2 more Swiffer covers while down there.&#9786;

There is a shelf in the laundry room that has books and some movies. I found a movie called Critical Condition with Richard Pryor. Going to watch it now&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am a little based cuz I am his Mama but I sure do think he looks handsome&#128518;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Molly update: she is back from the vet, but up to 46 pounds, a 1.5 pound gain, not good. Comes, most likely, for not being able to walk for the past 2 weeks due to the dirty air with the temperature inversion. However, sunny skies today so back to our park walk routine. Bl. gluc 82, right on, and her tests show she is still not infected with heart worm, a real worry here in this area. And she now has short toenails..good for us!


So overall a good report and she will start to lose the weight again as the weather gets better and hopefully air is cleaner


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was big in the 70's -- called Condo (Combo) knitting.


Actually, doesn't broomstick lace call for 2 different size needles?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> good morning everyone.
> yeah, i think i am getting a handle on this pneumonia. i still using the predizone inhaler and the other one to breath better and i actually have been sleeping in the bed at night. still got the cough, its less and more manageable. its just gonna linger a bit, i know. yesterday, i stayed home as today. i did clean house a dab, and did some laundry, didn't want the house to go into shock with a real good cleaning. i am working on my last set of boot cuffs and ear warmers for Christmas gifts, then i am going to do some small watercolor pics i think i want to do them Christmas card size so folks can frame them if they want.
> i did get myself started on WW, i am doing it at home, started charting my food yesterday. its a relief really, to finally try to get a handle on this and be accountable for every bite i put in my mouth. we'll see
> we are having some spring like weather here. i really would like it to be blue cold for a while and then get spring like, but what do i know. later


Please check with your doctor or specialist, but the Chest Specialist I saw for my original bronchitis, put me on meds with codeine in it, codeine was the very efficient cough suppressent. Axtually everything he put me on had it in. Just an idea as I know many people cannot take codeine. I say check with your doc to avoid any complications. Also, mulledberry tea is another great for boosting vitamin c and soothing coughs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I would pick a little of both.


Sensible yes I think so to . I need some walking shoes as the ones I've got have about done enough walking think I'll have something left for a fun treat

Edit Caren I meant to ask if you have a shop called home bargains anywhere near you because I remember the other week you bought adult colouring books and they have some beautiful ones in at only £1.99


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have just seen news on Fiji, and sending prayers for them. We have been there and loved it very much. The people are so warm and welcoming and they are a poor nation, so this will hit them very hard sadly.
We went there with Stus brother and sister inlay, and it's a year next Saturday since BIL passed. We are going to get together with her and her friends to mark the anniversary. It will be very hard, as she's become a recluse and her mind is slipping badly too. When asked if we could visit she said why whose birthday is it? So sad, we are losing her bit by bit too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> My granddaughter is quite the young lady. She also has patterns on Ravelry, I think she has one or two free double knitting patterns


What is her revelry name, please?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


Oh dear, Melody, think whatever camera you used is in danger. Gage doesn't like having his picture taken knowingly. However, cute kid, with hair either length. Looks like he has hit a growth spurt and his face has slimmed into teens.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to have the feedback! Sorry she has got more stout- I tried the other day to see if I could lift Ringo- not without doing in my back!


I am lucky, Maggie May maintains around 13 kgs in weight, but it helps that I am fairly firm in what she gets to eat. No sharing from the table in this house. When she gives me puppy eyes for something I tell her that this is human food, that she has her own special diet for her own good. Also lucky that she can jump into my lap so only need to lift for putting into baths, as she can even hop into car no trouble.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Actually, doesn't broomstick lace call for 2 different size needles?


You need a large needle and a smaller crochet hook for broomstick lace. I only learned how to do it a couple of years ago, but it's fun and easy and grows very quickly.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All caught up. yay me. off now to do some catch up house work as none done while so sick. Managed to catch up on most of the washing up, only left a bowl which needed to soak and last nights dinner stuff. Have some washing to go on the line so hoping rain stays away as I want the shorts tomorrow. Then will sit and focus on doing pt 2 of wisteria mkal, need to keep this up as much as I can to also do Shirley's workshop. Still need to find the reel of cotton I know is in the craft room and do gauge swatches.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I had an unexpectedly good day today. Was up and in my pjs when I got a text from Chris asking me if I wanted to do some pottery painting as he was building his models at the same shop, so I quickly got dressed and off I went. We had a snack lunch and coffee and I painted a present for my friend Val, and a present for Michael, both have their birthdays soon. Then went back to Chris house and we had fish and chips, then Chris brought me home. A good time and better than tidying and sorting. I wonder if I will ever get straight here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yum! I'll be right over! LOL Looks and sounds like you've had a good birthday. So glad son experiencing chemo had a better day. An added birthday gift for sure.


Swedenme said:


> DIL made gluten free coffee cake so son could have some and my son who has just had chemo baked a ham . He looked a little better today not so red and tired round the eyes and wasn't coughing as much as Wednesday . Said he was feeling a bit rough but no stomach pains so hopefully the ulcer colitus has settled down


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey it's your birthday! Yarn & needles for sure!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy I had. Nice day and I've got money in my pocket to spend
> Go Two voices in my head
> One saying be sensible the other one yarn , needles , yarn , needles
> Wonder which one I should listen to


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am lucky, Maggie May maintains around 13 kgs in weight, but it helps that I am fairly firm in what she gets to eat. No sharing from the table in this house. When she gives me puppy eyes for something I tell her that this is human food, that she has her own special diet for her own good. Also lucky that she can jump into my lap so only need to lift for putting into baths, as she can even hop into car no trouble.


Molly is on a strict Metabolic dogfood diet, no table scraps at all. Fortunately, with her 33 pound weight loss, she can now run and jump with the best of dogs and can get herself easily into the back seat of the car. Before the weight loss, I'd have to help her rear end in, she couldn't do it herself. Her dislocating hip is still very much there (birth defect) but she seems to know just how to use it. Puppy eyes don't work here either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh good comfy shoes for walking would be a wonderful treat and sensible too. Nice choice!


Swedenme said:


> Sensible yes I think so to . I need some walking shoes as the ones I've got have about done enough walking think I'll have something left for a fun treat
> 
> Edit Caren I meant to ask if you have a shop called home bargains anywhere near you because I remember the other week you bought adult colouring books and they have some beautiful ones in at only £1.99


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound like a good day. Much better than tidying and sorting for sure.


martina said:


> I had an unexpectedly good day today. Was up and in my pjs when I got a text from Chris asking me if I wanted to do some pottery painting as he was building his models at the same shop, so I quickly got dressed and off I went. We had a snack lunch and coffee and I painted a present for my friend Val, and a present for Michael, both have their birthdays soon. Then went back to Chris house and we had fish and chips, then Chris brought me home. A good time and better than tidying and sorting. I wonder if I will ever get straight here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you just been out with Mishka and she wore me out just watching her there is a large field and she just ran circles one way then the other
> Kept stopping and looking at me then off she went again . Then back home for a big long drink and me a coffee well it was thirsty work watching her 😄
> Son seems ok he said yesterday that he is coming to see me today so hopefully he still feels up to it
> Hope you enjoyed your meal sounds delicious


Hopefully he will look a bit better when you see him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too relaxing I think- David is asleep on the couch and I am struggling to stay awake.


 :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been ages I know, so thanks to the summary queens for all your work. Without the summaries, I would be completely lost.
> 
> First I want to tell those of you with such awful family problems that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and prayers for our dear Gwen, Joy, Melody, Tami, and Sonja for strength and comfort for you and your families as you deal with current problems.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. 
Hopefully your DS will get something that he likes soon, McDonald's really doesn't pose much challenge does it. 
You DD sounds like she has a good plan going, it will be nice to have them both home for a bit I am sure. 
I hope she has great travels and finds the perfect job in Canada.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> good morning everyone.
> yeah, i think i am getting a handle on this pneumonia. i still using the predizone inhaler and the other one to breath better and i actually have been sleeping in the bed at night. still got the cough, its less and more manageable. its just gonna linger a bit, i know. yesterday, i stayed home as today. i did clean house a dab, and did some laundry, didn't want the house to go into shock with a real good cleaning. i am working on my last set of boot cuffs and ear warmers for Christmas gifts, then i am going to do some small watercolor pics i think i want to do them Christmas card size so folks can frame them if they want.
> i did get myself started on WW, i am doing it at home, started charting my food yesterday. its a relief really, to finally try to get a handle on this and be accountable for every bite i put in my mouth. we'll see
> we are having some spring like weather here. i really would like it to be blue cold for a while and then get spring like, but what do i know. later


I'm very glad that you are seeing some real improvement, keep up the inhaler as long as you need it, breathing is a good thing, breathing and sleeping laying down is even better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went out to lunch today at Keba (pronounced Kay-bah). Had a delicious lamb gyro with lettuce, cucumbers, tomato, and black olive and a light creamy feta dressing. So good. We then made a quick trip into a grocery store for just a few things. Came home and eventually took a long nap. Nothing exciting but a good day. Did get some of the tidying up done around the house but always have more to do. Did bet the one scarf blocked and it is now drying. It really made a big difference in appearance now that it is blocked; went from about 4 ft long to almost 7 ft and that was with little stretching. DH says it looks like a snake skin. I'll try to get a picture of it before I deliver it to DD's boyfriend. Off to watch a bit of TV with DH. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from a wet Santa Clara, California where I've been attending Stitches West!!! The best part is that my oldest granddaughter came in last night from U.C. Davis ( where's she is studying ) and came to join me for a couple of classes. We are doing one class together this pm on double knitting Taught by the Guru of Double Knitting... Alistar Post-Quinn. Your recipes sound delicious, thanks again for hosting this week's tea party.


How fun! And even better to spend some of the time in classes with you DGD. 
Hi to your GD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a great christmas gift to knit. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/02/19/fishermans-rib-hand-warmers/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Fishermans%20Rib%20Hand%20Warmers%20%7C%20T5&utm_term=Sew


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the pictures. I shall never see a kookabura in real life, so do so appreciate seeing one "up close" in pictures. Prayers for those still suffering. Glad to see Julie is back on line. I loved her cowl. Off to take Molly to the vet for her routine blood glucose testing. Hope she continues to be in diabetic remission.


How are you doing after your rearending? Hopefully you didn't have any aches of pains to worry about afterward, and hoping that your vehicle is well on it's way to wellness also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Best to know your limitations- I was a bit of a Granola fiend- really enjoyed concocting new and better methods.


LOL! Yes, and that is definitely one of mine. 
I think it's a bit of a science, and it's either something you're good at or not. I'm difinitely not. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


What a cutie, but I know he doesn't want to hear that. 
He looks older with the hair cut.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Molly update: she is back from the vet, but up to 46 pounds, a 1.5 pound gain, not good. Comes, most likely, for not being able to walk for the past 2 weeks due to the dirty air with the temperature inversion. However, sunny skies today so back to our park walk routine. Bl. gluc 82, right on, and her tests show she is still not infected with heart worm, a real worry here in this area. And she now has short toenails..good for us!


All good news except the weight gain, but that will come off soon enough now that you can get back to your walks. Ryssa needed to lose about a pound and a half, she got a bit chubby, now that she has Gizmo to play with, she's starting to lose it pretty well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL made gluten free coffee cake so son could have some and my son who has just had chemo baked a ham . He looked a little better today not so red and tired round the eyes and wasn't coughing as much as Wednesday . Said he was feeling a bit rough but no stomach pains so hopefully the ulcer colitus has settled down


Good news! May it continue so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy I had. Nice day and I've got money in my pocket to spend
> Go Two voices in my head
> One saying be sensible the other one yarn , needles , yarn , needles
> Wonder which one I should listen to


Yarn, Needles. lol And maybe a little sensible with whatever is left.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It was indeed delightful. Met a lovely lady from Australia who travelled all the way from down under to take these clases.


darowil said:


> Doing some clases with your DGD makes it so much more special. Hope it contines to go well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I will need to either use the car or public transport more- a definate disadvantage for me. Though we are reasonably near both the only tram route, a train line as well as buses. And from April I should be able to get a Seniors Card so discounted public transport as well - free much of the time. Think it is based on my hours of work, not David's. About 15 minutes drive from our old place.
> So it will require more effort on my part to keep walking enough. But what we wanted in the city was just beyond our budget (if available even!).


That is what I thought you had said, too bad but I didn't think you'd be able to find much yard in or around city center. 
I know that since Marla has stopped working I don't walk nearly as much as I need to, hopefully the gym membership will take care of that. 
I did do 9 miles on the stationary bike today.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lindsaymc7 on Ravelry


busyworkerbee said:


> What is her revelry name, please?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks we had a great class together on 2 pattern double knitting. I have a lot to learn and practice. My brain is fried.


Poledra65 said:


> How fun! And even better to spend some of the time in classes with you DGD.
> Hi to your GD.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you Julie. You are much better at remembering, people, things to comment on than I am.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope everyone is safe and as well as can be at the moment.
> 
> Last night I learnt that poor Fiji has been hit by yet another Cat 5 Cyclone, a very slow moving one. Fiji had yet to recover from the last one that hit and doesn't need this one at all. Please pray for the people of Fiji in this time of disaster as it will be many days before all the islands can be checked and a total death toll released. Unfortunately, there will be dead as Fiji doesn't have as many safe cyclone safe buildings as elsewhere.
> 
> On a happier note, I seem to be recovered enough to enjoy a morning coffee. Yum yum


Wonderful that you are feeling better, horrible about Fiji though, I hope that they haven't had any fatalities, but I'm sure there are probably more than a few. Prayers is really all we can do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sensible yes I think so to . I need some walking shoes as the ones I've got have about done enough walking think I'll have something left for a fun treat
> 
> Edit Caren I meant to ask if you have a shop called home bargains anywhere near you because I remember the other week you bought adult colouring books and they have some beautiful ones in at only £1.99


That is a good idea too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have just seen news on Fiji, and sending prayers for them. We have been there and loved it very much. The people are so warm and welcoming and they are a poor nation, so this will hit them very hard sadly.
> We went there with Stus brother and sister inlay, and it's a year next Saturday since BIL passed. We are going to get together with her and her friends to mark the anniversary. It will be very hard, as she's become a recluse and her mind is slipping badly too. When asked if we could visit she said why whose birthday is it? So sad, we are losing her bit by bit too.


I'm so sorry that you are seeing such a decline in your SIL, I was really hoping that she would start to do better after the move.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I had an unexpectedly good day today. Was up and in my pjs when I got a text from Chris asking me if I wanted to do some pottery painting as he was building his models at the same shop, so I quickly got dressed and off I went. We had a snack lunch and coffee and I painted a present for my friend Val, and a present for Michael, both have their birthdays soon. Then went back to Chris house and we had fish and chips, then Chris brought me home. A good time and better than tidying and sorting. I wonder if I will ever get straight here!


It is so nice that you are now close enough to enjoy spending time with your son's often.  It's sounds as though the move has been very good for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks we had a great class together on 2 pattern double knitting. I have a lot to learn and practice. My brain is fried.


My biggest problem is remembering afterward how we did it so that I can practice. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

20 February is 'love your pet day'. Hows your relationship with your favourite furry friend? Love Your Pet Day is a chance to show your cat, dog, tortoise or [insert other] how you really feel. Treats, pampering and all the the attention that the little guy or gal can handle are a great way to celebrate!

What is the address of the British prime minister's residence?

221B Baker Street

10 Downing Street

1600 Pennsylvania Avenue

2 Macquarie Street

California has issued 6 drivers licenses to people named "Jesus Christ."

February 20
1988 - Rihanna
1966 - Cindy Crawford
1963 - Charles Barkley

February 20, 1962
Astronaut John Glenn became the first American to orbit Earth as he flew aboard the Friendship 7 Mercury capsule.

Answer: 10 Downing Street, colloquially known in the United Kingdom as "Number 10", is the official office and residence of the prime minister of the United Kingdom. Situated in Downing Street in the City of Westminster, London, Number 10 is over three hundred years old and contains approximately one hundred rooms. It has been associated with the prime minister since that office came into being in the 18th century, and it has served as the prime ministers home sporadically since 1735 and continuously since 1902. The building's exterior is recognizable by its modest black front door and its black brick facade.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gage, I don't like my pic taken either. Nice haircut.
Southern gal, love to see pics if you do watercolor gifts.
Maya and I had our hour walk. Then just lazed around.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am a little based cuz I am his Mama but I sure do think he looks handsome😆


I was thinking it made him look very grown up!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How are you doing after your rearending? Hopefully you didn't have any aches of pains to worry about afterward, and hoping that your vehicle is well on it's way to wellness also.


Thanks for asking. No problems, so very lucky. Still can't open the back deck of my Golf as it will not be repaired until my excellent body repair man gets back from seeing his family in Laos. Did take it for an estimate and the man said there was $800.00 of damage, possibly more but would not know all until the body man, Som, could get the back open. I'm only out $50.00, my deductible, and my insurance company had a check in my hand in 2 days. Turns out that since the man who hit me didn't have insurance, he got a citation and must appear in court the second week of March. I am most fortunate not to have been damaged physically, and car body damage can be repaired.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm picking it may be a tearful encounter next Saturday. We have decided not to tell her we are coming, as she will panic and tell us to stay away.
She's suffering serious depression, and refuses to seek help so we can only do what we may to support her. We had hoped she would be happier where she has chosen to move to, but sadly it's not going well. She's in a lovely gated community in a gorgeous new house, with close friends nearby but her state of health is very fragile. 
It's very sad but we just have to try and make the best of it and go day by day pretty much. 
As for Fiji, they have had one death, but power etc is down so it's hard to find out the extent of damage and casualties.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes!! Brain drain for sure. I have one more class tomorrow morning and then it's the 7 hour drive back home but my comfy bed awaits...


Poledra65 said:


> My biggest problem is remembering afterward how we did it so that I can practice. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for asking. No problems, so very lucky. Still can't open the back deck of my Golf as it will not be repaired until my excellent body repair man gets back from seeing his family in Laos. Did take it for an estimate and the man said there was $800.00 of damage, possibly more but would not know all until the body man, Som, could get the back open. I'm only out $50.00, my deductible, and my insurance company had a check in my hand in 2 days. Turns out that since the man who hit me didn't have insurance, he got a citation and must appear in court the second week of March. I am most fortunate not to have been damaged physically, and car body damage can be repaired.


Very good, it could have been so much worse healthwise, for sure. 
Your poor Golf, I hope that your auto body man will be able to get it fixed with little problem, I also hope that he is having a good visit home. 
It is good that the gentleman has to appear, he could have really damaged someone, I shudder to think if someone had been in front of him in the crosswalk. 
A gentleman here got confused on Tuesday and hit the gas instead of the brake and jumped the curb at the post office and hit the flag pole on one side and a brick base to a pilar on the other, it took some doing to get his truck out and I think the axle is definitely a goner and the frame is probably twisted, but thankfully no one was hurt, I think someone said that they did take him in an ambulance later, but I'm not sure on that, he was sitting in and standing by the truck during the whole procedure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm picking it may be a tearful encounter next Saturday. We have decided not to tell her we are coming, as she will panic and tell us to stay away.
> She's suffering serious depression, and refuses to seek help so we can only do what we may to support her. We had hoped she would be happier where she has chosen to move to, but sadly it's not going well. She's in a lovely gated community in a gorgeous new house, with close friends nearby but her state of health is very fragile.
> It's very sad but we just have to try and make the best of it and go day by day pretty much.
> As for Fiji, they have had one death, but power etc is down so it's hard to find out the extent of damage and casualties.


Yes, you can only take it day by day and hope for the best, I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers. 
Unfortunately places like Fiji have so few resources that when things go bad, it's hard to get info in or out. Again, hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Poledra, you're very kind. It's so comforting to know there are others across the world we have never met in person, who care as do we in return. Blessings to all you wonderful KTP family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45pm and I am caught up and headed to bed.

See you tomorrow &#128564;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, sorry things are going badly for your SIL, it's so hard to watch those we care about fade away.
Terrible news about the typhoon in Fiji, I hope there's no loss of life.

Martina, it's great your son is getting you out & about now that you are settled in your new place. Can we see the pottery?

Flyty1n, m glad you are OK from your accident & that you're only out $50,hopefully it won't take too long to fix. 

Sam, nice patterns,I think I need to live 3 lifetimes to knit all the things I hav bookmarked.

Have any of you seen the movie The Tuskeegee Airmen, it was on tonight, a very good movie, quite the story, amazing how good those guys were & all the things they had to go through to prove themselves. I don't know if it's some sort of anniversary or something but there was a documentary about them a few nights ago


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I had an unexpectedly good day today. Was up and in my pjs when I got a text from Chris asking me if I wanted to do some pottery painting as he was building his models at the same shop, so I quickly got dressed and off I went. We had a snack lunch and coffee and I painted a present for my friend Val, and a present for Michael, both have their birthdays soon. Then went back to Chris house and we had fish and chips, then Chris brought me home. A good time and better than tidying and sorting. I wonder if I will ever get straight here!


Definitely a good day far better than tidying that will still be there for another day


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> good morning everyone.
> yeah, i think i am getting a handle on this pneumonia. i still using the predizone inhaler and the other one to breath better and i actually have been sleeping in the bed at night. still got the cough, its less and more manageable. its just gonna linger a bit, i know. yesterday, i stayed home as today. i did clean house a dab, and did some laundry, didn't want the house to go into shock with a real good cleaning. i am working on my last set of boot cuffs and ear warmers for Christmas gifts, then i am going to do some small watercolor pics i think i want to do them Christmas card size so folks can frame them if they want.
> i did get myself started on WW, i am doing it at home, started charting my food yesterday. its a relief really, to finally try to get a handle on this and be accountable for every bite i put in my mouth. we'll see
> we are having some spring like weather here. i really would like it to be blue cold for a while and then get spring like, but what do i know. later


I am so glad you are starting to feel better. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


I am so sorry to hear that, glad you did see her though- hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh good comfy shoes for walking would be a wonderful treat and sensible too. Nice choice!


Definitly need the shoes as I found out the other day as I was walking in the rain that one has a hole and the others not far behind , but I think I'll have something left for a treat


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm back in Guernsey so trying to catch up. Thanks for the recipes and the summaries - all much appreciated!
BTW, found interesting free patterns on knitchart.com. Can't get link to transfer, but has selection of cable patterns etc and garments.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yarn, Needles. lol And maybe a little sensible with whatever is left.


I like your thinking 😄


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

martina said:


> I had an unexpectedly good day today. Was up and in my pjs when I got a text from Chris asking me if I wanted to do some pottery painting as he was building his models at the same shop, so I quickly got dressed and off I went. We had a snack lunch and coffee and I painted a present for my friend Val, and a present for Michael, both have their birthdays soon. Then went back to Chris house and we had fish and chips, then Chris brought me home. A good time and better than tidying and sorting. I wonder if I will ever get straight here!


I thought I would never get my house in order either. I moved in October after 16 years in the same house. I had serious health problems and even ended up in hospital with Dr.s orders not to move or carry anything. Now it is almost all settled. I just have to work in my studio but it all feels very homey. StellaK


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I'm picking it may be a tearful encounter next Saturday. We have decided not to tell her we are coming, as she will panic and tell us to stay away.
> She's suffering serious depression, and refuses to seek help so we can only do what we may to support her. We had hoped she would be happier where she has chosen to move to, but sadly it's not going well. She's in a lovely gated community in a gorgeous new house, with close friends nearby but her state of health is very fragile.
> It's very sad but we just have to try and make the best of it and go day by day pretty much.
> As for Fiji, they have had one death, but power etc is down so it's hard to find out the extent of damage and casualties.


Sorry to hear about your SIL Fan . Is she willing to seek professional help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


Sorry to hear that Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back in Guernsey so trying to catch up. Thanks for the recipes and the summaries - all much appreciated!
> BTW, found interesting free patterns on knitchart.com. Can't get link to transfer, but has selection of cable patterns etc and garments.


Thank you Lin some very beautiful stitches there . 😍I know what I will be doing this afternoon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a free sock pattern 'the evil queen' --- sam
> 
> http://biscotteyarns.com/?utm_campaign=Booster%2Bof%253A%2BHagrid%2B%2526%2BLumos_56c39dee5d24f6083e386dcb&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


Saw that the other day and downloaded it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I had an unexpectedly good day today. Was up and in my pjs when I got a text from Chris asking me if I wanted to do some pottery painting as he was building his models at the same shop, so I quickly got dressed and off I went. We had a snack lunch and coffee and I painted a present for my friend Val, and a present for Michael, both have their birthdays soon. Then went back to Chris house and we had fish and chips, then Chris brought me home. A good time and better than tidying and sorting. I wonder if I will ever get straight here!


Sounds fun. As long as you have all you need it doesn't matter if it takes ages to get sorted. We will take a very long time as we will be renovating at the same time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks good! Could DIL be persuaded to share her recipe?


Just realised this reply didn't go through I will ask I'm sure she will


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Saw that the other day and downloaded it.


Margaret Pat ( gypsycream ) is offering a lovely mini bunnie cuddly pattern for free over on newest topics if you are interested


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HAd a good day today. After church went down to Port Adelaide to pick up my February club yarn. Normally it is posted to me but Melissa figured that posting might not be the best option this month. 
They had 3 tall ships in port. 
A replica of Captain Cooks Endeveour which he charted much of the east coast of Australia in. Captain Cook came from Whitby near Sonya (and I guess not that far from Caren now either). 
The ONe and All a sailing vessel based on a 1870s vessel that sailed locally. The One and All is now used for training people to sail.
And the Falie built in 1919 in Holland, a sailing vessel that was predominatelly used for trading locally though did get requisitioned during the war.

But what I discovered and found most interesting was a clipper, 5 years older thant the Cutty Sark for those who know this clipper. They are the only 2 clippers left in the world we were told. Built in the time when steam was just being used. The builder thought he could make an equally quick if not quicker saling boat. So he choose timber outer and iron inside (iron is lighter than timber I was surprised to find out. But it was was very big beams and would have neded to be a hard wood so I guess its not surprising). Orgianlly a passenger ship between London and Adelaide, also requisitioned during the war. Ended up in the UK with various lives including a quarentine hospital, a posh retuarant for Naval Officers and a training ship for navy recruits. 
Then almost scrapped in Scotland until negations between the British and Australian Governments, the Scottish (or was it Glasgow?) Martime Museam and a local group got it wrapped up in plastic and put on a ship and shipped here. They are planning to renovate it and are in the very early stages of this.
Was amazed as I had no idea it was here. So now David wants to go- planning on going with Maryanne some time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


Looking very cool there Gage! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now for some photos- can post 3 at once this way


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clipper City of Adelaide today and a model of it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And finally yarn.
Todays collection- double lot of the first Club yarn for the year- twice as much to knot this year but as I think I have said what coul dI do but get one for Maryanne for her birthday with her love for purple? But she doesn't knit enough to use it herslef so I will need to do it.

And from Bendigo (near Cathy) which the Aussies will all know. Pink (bought by Vicky) for a blanket for Elizabeth and navy for a jumper for her. We think it should look stunning on her (she has lovely bright blue eyes and hair with the slightest tinge of copper in it)- and an interesting sociological experiment. Will be called a beautiful boy? Both items cabled (as is the current jumper I am doing for her).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is what I thought you had said, too bad but I didn't think you'd be able to find much yard in or around city center.
> I know that since Marla has stopped working I don't walk nearly as much as I need to, hopefully the gym membership will take care of that.
> I did do 9 miles on the stationary bike today.


That will be a big help if you can keep it up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks we had a great class together on 2 pattern double knitting. I have a lot to learn and practice. My brain is fried.


The good thing is with two of you having done it you can pick her young brain- and she already knows a far bit about it as well to help you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good heavens I just looked up what the temp is now at 9.30pm and its only 18c which is good BUT 92% humidity! :shock: Any wonder I am having loads of hot flushes tonight. :roll: 

It is to be 25C tomorrow THEN 38C on Tuesday. :shock: Oh my.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm picking it may be a tearful encounter next Saturday. We have decided not to tell her we are coming, as she will panic and tell us to stay away.
> She's suffering serious depression, and refuses to seek help so we can only do what we may to support her. We had hoped she would be happier where she has chosen to move to, but sadly it's not going well. She's in a lovely gated community in a gorgeous new house, with close friends nearby but her state of health is very fragile.
> It's very sad but we just have to try and make the best of it and go day by day pretty much.
> As for Fiji, they have had one death, but power etc is down so it's hard to find out the extent of damage and casualties.


Does sound like a very sad day indeed. I guess you feel frustated becuase you can't do much- but also relieved I bet that she had moved so that not so much falls on you. Can she get support there? and would she accept it anyway?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just looked up what the temp is now at 9.30pm and its only 18c which is good BUT 92% humidity! :shock: Any wonder I am having loads of hot flushes tonight. :roll:
> 
> It is to be 25C tomorrow THEN 38C on Tuesday. :shock: Oh my.


We are 28.6 after reaching 37, 38 tomorrow and 37 Tueasday but then mid to high 20s. Have had a good year- no day over 40 yet. It was all in October, November and December instead. Less than a month of really hot weather left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for asking. No problems, so very lucky. Still can't open the back deck of my Golf as it will not be repaired until my excellent body repair man gets back from seeing his family in Laos. Did take it for an estimate and the man said there was $800.00 of damage, possibly more but would not know all until the body man, Som, could get the back open. I'm only out $50.00, my deductible, and my insurance company had a check in my hand in 2 days. Turns out that since the man who hit me didn't have insurance, he got a citation and must appear in court the second week of March. I am most fortunate not to have been damaged physically, and car body damage can be repaired.


As you say cars can be more eailly fixed than you so so good that you have had no problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


good that you saw here- and while it is tough for you and her family how much for her to be out of pain now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret Pat ( gypsycream ) is offering a lovely mini bunnie cuddly pattern for free over on newest topics if you are interested


Will go and look- I have a couple of her paid ones which I love so will look sounds good for Elizabeth.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now for some photos- can post 3 at once this way


Lovely pictures Margaret . I love tall ships . I saw the Endeveour leave Whitby in 2004 beautiful to watch . I was lucky enough to go to see the Tall ships regatta at Hartlepool marina in 2010 so crowded but I didn't care beautiful ships in full sail . They are coming back to the northeast this year at Blyth .just up near Newcastle I'm planning a visit . They are racing to Gothenburg Sweden my friend and her daughter are planning to go and see them arrive that end


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Margaret . I love tall ships . I saw the Endeveour leave Whitby in 2004 beautiful to watch . I was lucky enough to go to see the Tall ships regatta at Hartlepool marina in 2010 so crowded but I didn't care beautiful ships in full sail . They are coming back to the northeast this year at Blyth . I'm planning another visit . They are racing to Gothenburg Sweden my friend and her daughter are planning to go and see them arrive that end


We saw the Endeavour in Edinburgh though not sailing.
Mum actually saw it on its way to Port Adelaide this week (well last I guess Sunday is a new week) and she didn't know what it was until my brother told her.
They look so much stunning than todays ships (however if I was needing to choice one to travel on I would go for todays!).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We saw the Endeavour in Edinburgh though not sailing.
> Mum actually saw it on its way to Port Adelaide this week (well last I guess Sunday is a new week) and she didn't know what it was until my brother told her.
> They look so much stunning than todays ships (however if I was needing to choice one to travel on I would go for todays!).


Me too. They tilt sideways can you imagine trying to walk . Must have been horrendous in stormy weather . But would love a short trip up the coast somewhere . There is a small one that takes you round the coast near Whitby which is ok but not big enough to walk along the deck and get the full experience


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a new man melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do let us know how they were karena. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Got me with omelette muffins.
> Karena


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> We saw the Endeavour in Edinburgh though not sailing.
> Mum actually saw it on its way to Port Adelaide this week (well last I guess Sunday is a new week) and she didn't know what it was until my brother told her.
> They look so much stunning than todays ships (however if I was needing to choice one to travel on I would go for todays!).


Endeavour did a tour of some of the British ports a few years ago: I forget exactly when. It visited Boston (Lincolnshire, not Massachusetts!) when I was working there, and certainly was a stunning sight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey stella - what a lovely surprise having you stop by for a cuppa - what have you been doing since you were here last? --- sam



StellaK said:


> I thought I would never get my house in order either. I moved in October after 16 years in the same house. I had serious health problems and even ended up in hospital with Dr.s orders not to move or carry anything. Now it is almost all settled. I just have to work in my studio but it all feels very homey. StellaK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think most of them are beyond my capabilities but i may play around with a couple. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Lin some very beautiful stitches there . 😍I know what I will be doing this afternoon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun margaret - i love the old sailing vessels. the clippers really were fast - they had a lot of sail area. --- sam



darowil said:


> HAd a good day today. After church went down to Port Adelaide to pick up my February club yarn. Normally it is posted to me but Melissa figured that posting might not be the best option this month.
> They had 3 tall ships in port.
> A replica of Captain Cooks Endeveour which he charted much of the east coast of Australia in. Captain Cook came from Whitby near Sonya (and I guess not that far from Caren now either).
> The ONe and All a sailing vessel based on a 1870s vessel that sailed locally. The One and All is now used for training people to sail.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is what i was thinking of when you said clipper ship. --- sam

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=clipper%20ships%20images



darowil said:


> Clipper City of Adelaide today and a model of it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised this reply didn't go through I will ask I'm sure she will


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clipper City of Adelaide today and a model of it


There is something so lovely about the tall ships- especially when under full sail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Margaret . I love tall ships . I saw the Endeveour leave Whitby in 2004 beautiful to watch . I was lucky enough to go to see the Tall ships regatta at Hartlepool marina in 2010 so crowded but I didn't care beautiful ships in full sail . They are coming back to the northeast this year at Blyth .just up near Newcastle I'm planning a visit . They are racing to Gothenburg Sweden my friend and her daughter are planning to go and see them arrive that end


Aren't they just so lovely?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what i was thinking of when you said clipper ship. --- sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=clipper%20ships%20images


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now. 

My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital. 

Mia is doing wonderful! 3 months sure makes a big difference with babies! lol she is already starting to try and turn over she makes it to her side. She is so expressive and just a happy, relaxed calm little girl. 

Pictures are attached of the DGDs. I think of you all daily, read when I can and just dont have much time to comment or read all.

Prayers and hugs for all


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are so right however she is quite a busy young lady studying to get her Ph. D. In Biology so she has little time to spare and when she does it is such a treat.


darowil said:


> The good thing is with two of you having done it you can pick her young brain- and she already knows a far bit about it as well to help you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


Beautiful little girls. I hope your daughter is now recovering. A c-section is no fun, even when it goes well: my first two granddaughters were both delivered that way, and I was quite shocked at how long the recovery time was. With your mother's heart attack, you certainly have your hands full. Best wishes to you all for healing and better health.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


My condolences, Cathy, the only consolation is she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back in Guernsey so trying to catch up. Thanks for the recipes and the summaries - all much appreciated!
> BTW, found interesting free patterns on knitchart.com. Can't get link to transfer, but has selection of cable patterns etc and garments.


Thanks for the link, some pretty designs, would br great for scarfs.

http://www.knitchart.com/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret Pat ( gypsycream ) is offering a lovely mini bunnie cuddly pattern for free over on newest topics if you are interested


Thanks, Sonja, I will search that out, I love her patterns.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a very interesting day. Its great they saved the ship from the dump, so much histry is just thrown away.
We went to the San Diego Maritime Museum several years ago, such an interesting place, they had many ships there including a Soviet submarine & you could go inside, hard to imagine living in such a place. Also a sailing ship that immigrants came to the s & Canada from Europe,. We spent most of a day there. After we were back at my sisters in Palm Springs we found out there was an aircraft carrier just down the street you could also tour, should have stayed overnight!



darowil said:


> HAd a good day today. After church went down to Port Adelaide to pick up my February club yarn. Normally it is posted to me but Melissa figured that posting might not be the best option this month.
> They had 3 tall ships in port.
> A replica of Captain Cooks Endeveour which he charted much of the east coast of Australia in. Captain Cook came from Whitby near Sonya (and I guess not that far from Caren now either).
> The ONe and All a sailing vessel based on a 1870s vessel that sailed locally. The One and All is now used for training people to sail.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


I'm so sorry Cathy, I'm glad that you got to visit with her, but I'm glad that she is at peace now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I thought I would never get my house in order either. I moved in October after 16 years in the same house. I had serious health problems and even ended up in hospital with Dr.s orders not to move or carry anything. Now it is almost all settled. I just have to work in my studio but it all feels very homey. StellaK


Hi Stella, wonderful to see you, and I'm so glad that you are pretty much mostly settled, sounds like you are doing much better healthwise also and that is a definite plus.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now for some photos- can post 3 at once this way


They look pretty small, can you imagine crossing an ocean in that? :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> HAd a good day today. After church went down to Port Adelaide to pick up my February club yarn. Normally it is posted to me but Melissa figured that posting might not be the best option this month.
> They had 3 tall ships in port.
> A replica of Captain Cooks Endeveour which he charted much of the east coast of Australia in. Captain Cook came from Whitby near Sonya (and I guess not that far from Caren now either).
> The ONe and All a sailing vessel based on a 1870s vessel that sailed locally. The One and All is now used for training people to sail.
> ...


Wow! See, we always seem to learn the darndest things in the pursuit of knitting and yarn, sounds like a great day. 
:thumbup: Made that trip really interesting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too. They tilt sideways can you imagine trying to walk . Must have been horrendous in stormy weather . But would love a short trip up the coast somewhere . There is a small one that takes you round the coast near Whitby which is ok but not big enough to walk along the deck and get the full experience


I can't imagine being on the ocean in something that looks so fragile but they are beautiful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret Pat ( gypsycream ) is offering a lovely mini bunnie cuddly pattern for free over on newest topics if you are interested


Trying to find this pattern link but so far unsuccessful. If you have a link that works, kindly pm. Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations, Dawn, what little cuties. Isn't this the baby that was to have a harelip? Obviously not the case, thank goodness, one less thing t worry about Your poor DIL won't be eager to have another quickly after the complications, poor girl. Hope she recoveries quickly.
Your poor mom is also having a bad time hope yu can convince her to move to town but that makes lots of work for you. Do you have family who will pitch in? 
You really have your hands full these days!



Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clipper City of Adelaide today and a model of it


Those are all gorgeous, it will be really interesting to see the Clipper as the reno progresses and once it's restored to it's glory.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Trying to find this pattern link but so far unsuccessful. If you have a link that works, kindly pm. Thanks.


Here you go.

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/bunny-mini-cuddly-blankie-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And finally yarn.
> Todays collection- double lot of the first Club yarn for the year- twice as much to knot this year but as I think I have said what coul dI do but get one for Maryanne for her birthday with her love for purple? But she doesn't knit enough to use it herslef so I will need to do it.
> 
> And from Bendigo (near Cathy) which the Aussies will all know. Pink (bought by Vicky) for a blanket for Elizabeth and navy for a jumper for her. We think it should look stunning on her (she has lovely bright blue eyes and hair with the slightest tinge of copper in it)- and an interesting sociological experiment. Will be called a beautiful boy? Both items cabled (as is the current jumper I am doing for her).


What Margaret, no pic of the yarn? 
I have heard of Bendigo yarns, they look fantastic to work with, hopefully that is the case. 
 I think everyone will know that she is a girl, even in blue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What Margaret, no pic of the yarn?
> I have heard of Bendigo yarns, they look fantastic to work with, hopefully that is the case.
> I think everyone will know that she is a girl, even in blue.


I was expecting pictures too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That will be a big help if you can keep it up.


Well, we're in it for 2 years, at least, so I'm going to have to make myself, so if you all want to be the gym police every once in a while and tell me to get off my hinney and go, feel free.  I need all the help I can get to keep it up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just looked up what the temp is now at 9.30pm and its only 18c which is good BUT 92% humidity! :shock: Any wonder I am having loads of hot flushes tonight. :roll:
> 
> It is to be 25C tomorrow THEN 38C on Tuesday. :shock: Oh my.


Humidity sucks, makes it colder when it's cold and much hotter when it's hot, nothing like feeling icky sticky, makes sleep close to impossible. 
Maybe that's why I sleep so well here, all the loss of sleep in Texas that I'm catching up on? LOLOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is something so lovely about the tall ships- especially when under full sail.


All I need is a tall ship and a wind to sail her by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


I imagine you are extremely busy, between work, babies, and your mom, that's a lot going on, I do hope things settle down a bit soon and that your mom does much better, I know you've wanted her to move to town for a while, is more inclined now to agree?
What adorable little girls, handfulls of joy aren't they?
I'm glad mom of baby two is home recovering, what a mess the doc made of that birth, so glad that all is well now though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> You are so right however she is quite a busy young lady studying to get her Ph. D. In Biology so she has little time to spare and when she does it is such a treat.


PhD in Biology, she is definitely busy, how long does she have until she graduates?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/bunny-mini-cuddly-blankie-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream


thanks. You are a dear.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes, Bonnie with everything else I forgot to mention no hare lip no cleft palate she is perfect! Parents were confused as they saw the sonogram pictures that showed the space in her lip, a shadow, error on screen something I guess, though nothing wrong with her! I have no siblings, my mom had a brother and a sister both passed years ago. They were both significantly (20 and 15 years) older than her. So no not really any family around to help do anything, her husbands issues are getting worse, he has a brother I can call though if things take a drastic bad turn. I have my kids though they have their hands full with their own families now.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations, Dawn, what little cuties. Isn't this the baby that was to have a harelip? Obviously not the case, thank goodness, one less thing t worry about Your poor DIL won't be eager to have another quickly after the complications, poor girl. Hope she recoveries quickly.
> Your poor mom is also having a bad time hope yu can convince her to move to town but that makes lots of work for you. Do you have family who will pitch in?
> You really have your hands full these days!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/bunny-mini-cuddly-blankie-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream


Should have continued reading as I've sent a PM 😄
Although I sent the other link via ravelry


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65ey?
I'm glad mom of baby two is home recovering said:


> Not necessarily! Because often the baby is so very large compared to the size of the mother's womb, it is often necessary to stretch the round ligaments just to get the baby out. To not do so will result in the death of the baby. Please don't think that this is unusual.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cathy so sorry to hear of your friends passing. Hugs to you.

Darowil what beautiful ships. Looks like a fantastic day.

Dawn so excited for you. Both grand daughters are beautiful. Can't believe how much Mia has changed in 3 months.

Going to work on the monster longies for a bit. Will be happy when they are done.

Check in later on. Told Gage about all the comments on his haircut and this is what I got to send to you&#128077;


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> All I need is a tall ship and a wind to sail her by.


Thanks for reminding me of that poem, Kaye. It was a great favourite of my Dad, although he always used to say 'and a star to steer her by'. Maybe both lines appear in different parts of the poem. You have definitely made me want to read it again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not necessarily! Because often the baby is so very large compared to the size of the mother's womb, it is often necessary to stretch the round ligaments just to get the baby out. To not do so will result in the death of the baby. Please don't think that this is unusual.


That's good info to know, I had no idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for reminding me of that poem, Kaye. It was a great favourite of my Dad, although he always used to say 'and a star to steer her by'. Maybe both lines appear in different parts of the poem. You have definitely made me want to read it again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am quite busy again this week. I read bits and pieces of last weeks tea party, but not this week. I wanted to check in and let people know that if you hear or read of the shooting spree in our community from last night, my family is all safe. I received a phone call from family in Wisconsin to see if we were all okay. I let her know we are, but I was at work. I sincerely hope that the guy they caught this morning is the right guy. One of the shooting locations was a restaurant that Matthew and I ate at 48 hours earlier. It was random and covered more than a 10 mile distance from start to finish. Children and adults were killed and injured. Such a sad state of affairs for our community today and last night. 

Now I need to get prepared to teach a class this afternoon so I will try to check in later.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am quite busy again this week. I read bits and pieces of last weeks tea party, but not this week. I wanted to check in and let people know that if you hear or read of the shooting spree in our community from last night, my family is all safe. I received a phone call from family in Wisconsin to see if we were all okay. I let her know we are, but I was at work. I sincerely hope that the guy they caught this morning is the right guy. One of the shooting locations was a restaurant that Matthew and I ate at 48 hours earlier. It was random and covered more than a 10 mile distance from start to finish. Children and adults were killed and injured. Such a sad state of affairs for our community today and last night.
> 
> Now I need to get prepared to teach a class this afternoon so I will try to check in later.


Oh, dear, that is far too close for comfort. I am glad you and yours are all safe. Very sad for those who have lost loved ones, or have been injured.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dawn-congratulations on two beautiful granddaughters,

You have a heavy burden to assist vour mom and her husband. I hope she will be more amenable to moving into town. Hugs and prayers that all will go well.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I, too, love tall ships. We have them visit our area quite often.

When we were in England, Sir Francis Chichester had just gone solo around the world and we went to see his boat. Unbelievable that he could travel that distance in such a small vessel.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, dear, that is far too close for comfort. I am glad you and yours are all safe. Very sad for those who have lost loved ones, or have been injured.


Pacer, so sorry you and Matthew have been so close to this latest madness, and very glad you weren't there at the wrong time. It really brings it home to be so close to disaster, hope you and Matthew don't suffer from post traumatic stress. (My nephew,who luckily had left his house before a massive explosion at the mill across the road where he used to work killed 4 of his previous workmates, is still having nightmares).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Checked out her patterns on Ravelry and she has some amazing designs. Must get her talents from her grandmother!



patocenizo said:


> Lindsaymc7 on Ravelry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful that things are now settling down for you and the the new house is starting to feel homey. Sorry to hear you've had so ill health but glad that too is on the upswing. Good to see you popping in here again.


StellaK said:


> I thought I would never get my house in order either. I moved in October after 16 years in the same house. I had serious health problems and even ended up in hospital with Dr.s orders not to move or carry anything. Now it is almost all settled. I just have to work in my studio but it all feels very homey.  StellaK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool pictures of the clipper ships.


darowil said:


> Clipper City of Adelaide today and a model of it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious babies. Had seen on FB about Jersey. Sorry that her mom having such a rough delivery. Also sorry your mom has had yet another heart attack. Saying prayers for her recovery and for the sorting out once she returns home. And of course, many prayers for you.



Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Cathy. So glad you got to see her before she passed.



Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences, Cathy, the only consolation is she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Our SIL does have her close friends support, but even they are frustrated as she tells lies to the doctor about her condition and gets very good at making up excuses for everything. Yes having the distance now is quite a relief but we still worry about her all the same. They had organised a cleaning lady for her to which she agreed, but when she came to do it SIL told her to get lost! We feel there could be dementia starting but until something drastic happens nothing can be done. So it's a waiting game pretty much. 
The new baby is beautiful congratulations to family.
Life's good apart from that, we have a wedding to attend in two weeks which we are looking forward to enjoying. The bride and groom have been together several years, have 3 children all of whom will be in the wedding party. Should be a very fun filled day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences, Cathy, the only consolation is she is no longer suffering.


Yes, you are having a sad time, but you did get to see her and know now that she is at peace. Still hurts though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking of you late last night and was so concerned. Thank you for letting us know you and yours are safe. Having just been at the restaurant you surely can say "but for the grace of God go I". Such a frightening event.


pacer said:


> I am quite busy again this week. I read bits and pieces of last weeks tea party, but not this week. I wanted to check in and let people know that if you hear or read of the shooting spree in our community from last night, my family is all safe. I received a phone call from family in Wisconsin to see if we were all okay. I let her know we are, but I was at work. I sincerely hope that the guy they caught this morning is the right guy. One of the shooting locations was a restaurant that Matthew and I ate at 48 hours earlier. It was random and covered more than a 10 mile distance from start to finish. Children and adults were killed and injured. Such a sad state of affairs for our community today and last night.
> 
> Now I need to get prepared to teach a class this afternoon so I will try to check in later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the new granddaughter . She is lovely. 
I will try to post pictures of my pottery when I get it from the shop. He makes or buys in the pieces, we only paint them. Then when he has enough he fires up the kiln after he has dipped them in glaze. This depends on how long it takes for the kiln to be full. It's too expensive to do it otherwise due to the high temperature required and the time it takes. 
Chris came round this afternoon and rearranged my bedroom for me again. Then he went home and returned with some slow cooked lamb with peppers and onions and focaccia , followed by chocolate sponge and yoghurt. Delicious. Now I'm full, and having done one load of drying and two loads of washing I'm going to sit, knit, watch tv and read here. All are in my prayers. All take care.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for a new start Sam .im looking at the chicken bacon in sun dried tomato sauce think I might try it . You will turn me into someone who cooks with all these tasty recipes . Well that thought made me laugh 😄
> Hope you are feeling better


~~~That recipe interested me, too. Want to try it soon.!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> More delicious recipes Sam.
> 
> Summary was a big help.
> 
> ...


~~~pretty picture :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris wrote:
I think you must be feeling much better today, Sam, which is good news. It occurs to me that reading through all these recipes must be the reason I have put on weight recently. There really can be no other explanation.😀😄😊



Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


~~~I saw a sign on facebook....."The more you weigh, the harder it is to be kidnapped! Stay safe....EAT CAKE!"


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy we love you to.❤
> 
> I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
> Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.👍


~~~Well done! It looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy we love you to.❤
> 
> I have been watching movies with Gage tonight and decided to try the Swiffer cover again. I can say it now......Eureka!!!!!
> Cast on 25 stitches on size 6 needles. Just now looked at the needles and realized I was using oone 5mm and 1 6mm needle. I am such a dork. Lol. Anyways I knit to 12 inches. Folded the ends over until they were 2 inch deep pockets. The sewed them up and voila. So happy with how these turned out. Am gonna make some to put away for craft sales.👍


~~~not a dork....just human! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


~~~Glad things are peaceful at home. 
We love you,too! You are special, too. You remind me of one of my favorite song lyrics. "....we have an old love......no need to say I love you, we still say it anyway." :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank for the lyrics, Carol. How kind of you.

What is the song that line comes from? I'm totally unfamiliar with them.

Did anyone else see that today is Kathy (gottastch)'s birthday on the Digest? 

I'm trying to knit up the last of the afghan for Aurora but Tim is talking my arm off and making it hard to concentrate on the stitch count. Oh, well, I guess we'll go downstairs and check on the pot roast for dinner tonight. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yay!! You are back Julie😊


~~~ditto!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello everyone! can I join in? 
I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success 

hugs from Poland


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


I am sure someone else will fill you in on the rules, but as far as I can see 'Play nice' and 'Embrace our differences' just about covers it all! You certainly can join in. It is great to have a member from Poland: the more territory we cover, the more interesting our chatter becomes. So, welcome from me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


Welcome. As far as I know it's as Kathleen 
Doris said.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kathy!&#127874;&#127870;&#127856;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank for the lyrics, Carol. How kind of you.
> 
> What is the song that line comes from? I'm totally unfamiliar with them.
> 
> ...


I wished her a Happy Birthday on Facebook Joy, but don't know that she has seen it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to have a family of skunks that lived in the barn during the winter- actually under the barn - but they would come out and eat out o f the cat's bowl and drink their water - the cats didn't mind - just thought theywere some kind of cat that smelled different - i used to go out to the barn to take care of bullseye and rootbeer the goat and one of them would usually be up on the chest having breakfast. i didn't bother him and he didn't bother me. come spring they would wander away - they did that for a couple of winters and then they were gone for good. the dogs never bothered them. --- sam


~~~smart dogs!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking of you late last night and was so concerned. Thank you for letting us know you and yours are safe. Having just been at the restaurant you surely can say "but for the grace of God go I". Such a frightening event.


Glad to hear that you and your family are safe Mary .hope they got the person who did the shooting


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


~~~cute kid! :thumbup: Love the hint of a smirk in the 2nd picture!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy I had. Nice day and I've got money in my pocket to spend
> Go Two voices in my head
> One saying be sensible the other one yarn , needles , yarn , needles
> Wonder which one I should listen to


~~~The one that says "....the only sensible thing to do is pick out your yarn & needles!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ditto!


Thanks Carol- I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I don't think I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


Hello and welcome . Sam will let you know any rules . We are just one happy bunch who like to chit chat about everything and anything and enjoy seeing what everyone has made and lots of recipes that make even me want to cook 
Well sometimes 😄
Sonja


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry - my husband (a pilot, too), informed me I used the wrong I initials. Typical of me. I should have just said, "the guys with airplanes!" Have a great time with your brother; Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Yes he's the WI Santa at Oshkosh for EAA.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I don't think I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


Oh , Julie, I wish that I could help you. What troubles you have seem to get worse. Is here anyone at all that could help ?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice haircut - handsome!


gagesmom said:


> 1:15pm and I am almost ready to head down stairs to the laundry room.
> 
> Got Greg to drive us to get Gages hair cut and we got some lunch after before coming home. Can't believe the difference. Gage has hair like his dads. Grows fast and thick. My is fine and takes forever to grow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~cute kid! :thumbup: Love the hint of a smirk in the 2nd picture!


I've already spent most of it It was burning a whole in my pocket . 😄Spent the afternoon searching for bargains . Managed to get some needles , yarn and shoes free delivery and some money left . Think I did well


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am a little based cuz I am his Mama but I sure do think he looks handsome😆


~~~I think you are being perfectly objective! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am sure someone else will fill you in on the rules, but as far as I can see 'Play nice' and 'Embrace our differences' just about covers it all! You certainly can join in. It is great to have a member from Poland: the more territory we cover, the more interesting our chatter becomes. So, welcome from me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

martina said:


> Welcome. As far as I know it's as Kathleen
> Doris said.


Thank you! I will do my best to fit in


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Oh , Julie, I wish that I could help you. What troubles you have seem to get worse. Is here anyone at all that could help ?


I am working on reducing other outgoings, Mary. I will be able to pay my Ballantynes bill in total, that is for some underpants and a sheet, one of the Power Companies has an offer of Broadband, phone and power together, at a very good price for a year from signing up, if I do it by the 29th. As I mentioned I will have lunch with Shakila, Wednesday, and hope Nasir will be home. I managed to rearrange things with the Presbyterians who provide my home help, etc, without cutting too much into Heather's hours. Ringo and I are survivors, we will get there! But I do really appreciate your concern.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello and welcome . Sam will let you know any rules . We are just one happy bunch who like to chit chat about everything and anything and enjoy seeing what everyone has made and lots of recipes that make even me want to cook
> Well sometimes 😄
> Sonja


Right! I am also the one who needs a lot of encouragement to get down to cooking! I hope it may change with your recipies


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I don't think I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


Sorry to hear your bad news Julie .you did mention that you were having trouble with your water bills 
Do you not have something like Age concern a place were people on pensions can get help or 
Citizens advice another place that helps people here 
Surely there are such places like that in New Zealand that can talk to the people you owe money to and sort out a workable payment plan 
Do you have a benefit system were you can get help from 
This must be a worry I do hope you can sort something out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Right! I am also the one who needs a lot of encouragement to get down to cooking! I hope it may change with your recipies


It's been changing a bit for me . I've tried a couple of Sam s recipes , my family were happy with the results even I enjoyed them


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've already spent most of it It was burning a whole in my pocket . 😄Spent the afternoon searching for bargains . Managed to get some needles , yarn and shoes free delivery and some money left . Think I did well


Well done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear your bad news Julie .you did mention that you were having trouble with your water bills
> Do you not have something like Age concern a place were people on pensions can get help or
> Citizens advice another place that helps people here
> Surely there are such places like that in New Zealand that can talk to the people you owe money to and sort out a workable payment plan
> ...


It has been one Hades of a worry, Sonja, I am working with a Budget Adviser from church. The Church is giving me food for the next three weeks. We have both Age Concern, CAB, but I don't think they can assist in the circumstances.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on reducing other outgoings, Mary. I will be able to pay my Ballantynes bill in total, that is for some underpants and a sheet, one of the Power Companies has an offer of Broadband, phone and power together, at a very good price for a year from signing up, if I do it by the 29th. As I mentioned I will have lunch with Shakila, Wednesday, and hope Nasir will be home. I managed to rearrange things with the Presbyterians who provide my home help, etc, without cutting too much into Heather's hours. Ringo and I are survivors, we will get there! But I do really appreciate your concern.


 You obviously are doing all you can to keep on top of things, Julie. I hope you will get some reassurance on Wednesday about the rent. More upheaval is the last thing you need. The joint deal for power, phone and broadband sounds worth going for, but the water charges sound worrying, especially as much of it seems to be out of your personal control. Money doesn't buy happiness, but it certainly helps!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


~~~So sorry to hear of your friend's passing, but glad she is more at peace and without suffering. Very glad you got to visit her one more time. Part of the memories you can treasure.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely a good day far better than tidying that will still be there for another day


~~~Wouldn't life be boring if we didn't always have tidying and other "fun" things to do and prick our consciences? :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss, Sugar


sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


No rules except one ----and you you've done it...Just join in when you have something to say - respond to - or just hang out with us. We talk about our creative projects, cooking successes and failures, family, pets, and life as we know it. Nothing but love, compassion & friendship here....oh and a cup of coffee or tea or other beverage of your choice is always waiting for you on Sam's "very large virtual" table where there is always an extra chair or two for new people to join in.

Welcome from Chicago, IL USA area - I have completed a little knit bib and crochet valentine doily, but hope to get back to bigger projects once I finish up on a consulting project.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


Anything you want to know or don't understand just ask . I was the newbie this time last year and everyone was so welcoming and friendly and now they can't stop me from talking 😄


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anything you want to know or don't understand just ask . I was the newbie this time last year and everyone was so welcoming and friendly and now they can't stop me from talking 😄


And, we're so glad you joined. I'm inspired by your courage and fearless knitting and the outcomes are fabulous! You've become a dear friend.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You have had your hands full, Puplover. Adorable babies and beautiful gram! Prayers for all. (Is that your mom being swept off her feet by a sailor, in the pic on the wall?)


Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cathy - so sorry for our loss. 

Pacer - so sorry something like that hit so close to home. Glad you are all safe, but I'm sure someone you know personally has been affected by this. Also so sorry to hear of more hospital stays for Bella and Faith. Prayers are with them.

My family had the grandkids' joint birthday celebration this weekend by going to the Kids' play of Goodnight Moon!. It was fabulous and everyone from 2 years to 67 had a wonderful time. We then went back to our son's for the soup and tacos which were very good!!

Many of us have allergies to our son's cats so we could only be at his house for a couple of hours. We had the cake and ice cream at the hotel this morning before driving back home. It was just marvelous!! Our youngest DD was able to doo and fees terrific - goes to show what a couple of units of blood can do for you! She'll see doctor this week to get CT results and prescription regimen to follow. Hope all is back on track! Phewww.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, from Lancaster, Pennsylvania!


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new granddaughter-sorry about the difficult delivery. What beutiful little girls they are. Don't you love how they smile with their whole body?
It would be really interesting seeing the difference. 3 month olds really aren't new borns anymore and yet it doesn't long they have been around (but then again it seems she has been here for ever!). Time is a funny thing
Vicky got Elizabeth's second roll on video- she rolled over and a startled look on ter face follwedby a cry- what happened? you could see going through her mind. But now it is hard to keep her on her tummy.
I love having 'converstions' with her-sometimes she looks so intently at you while talking to you that she really seems to be saying something important.

Sorry about the bad news re your Mum. Taking time off if you could would be good to have time with your mother- but if it can't happen don't feel guilty. And don't forget to take care of yourself


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry for the extra stress in your life, Julie. Are there no agencies that can help you negotiate the water bill?


martina said:


> Oh , Julie, I wish that I could help you. What troubles you have seem to get worse. Is here anyone at all that could help ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we're so glad you joined. I'm inspired by your courage and fearless knitting and the outcomes are fabulous! You've become a dear friend.


Thank you Rookie . Although if you see my knitting now you wouldn't think much of it . Both son and husband looked baffled when they tried to figure out what I've been knitting . I decided to make my own little boy shorts and I used a 3x3 rib so they look cute when I stretch them out but weird when not stretched , and now I'm trying to do a top down cardy with a cable . I thought I had gone wrong so I pulled it all out and started again . It wasn't wrong grrrr


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, again, to Rookie Retiree, for the info on matching cast on to bind off. This time I did a cowl with a provisional cast on, so that I could cast off both edge the same way...perfect match! Will use this method again. I did a 140 stitches with Red Heart Mixology Solids chunky...for a sweet little girl who loves pink!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


~~~CONGRATS!!! The pictures are great! Glad that mom & baby are doing okay.
Sorry to hear about your mom. Our hearts & prayers are with you both, and all of the family.
Keeping you in a special wrap of hugs, love, & prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a very interesting day. Its great they saved the ship from the dump, so much histry is just thrown away.
> We went to the San Diego Maritime Museum several years ago, such an interesting place, they had many ships there including a Soviet submarine & you could go inside, hard to imagine living in such a place. Also a sailing ship that immigrants came to the s & Canada from Europe,. We spent most of a day there. After we were back at my sisters in Palm Springs we found out there was an aircraft carrier just down the street you could also tour, should have stayed overnight!


When I said he Scots wanted to ditch it they had tried to keep it but it was just beyond their abilty to do so. Limited resources- and for that reason it is going to take them a very long here to get it restored.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> You obviously are doing all you can to keep on top of things, Julie. I hope you will get some reassurance on Wednesday about the rent. More upheaval is the last thing you need. The joint deal for power, phone and broadband sounds worth going for, but the water charges sound worrying, especially as much of it seems to be out of your personal control. Money doesn't buy happiness, but it certainly helps!


Thanks, Chris! I am not the granddaughter of a Financier for nothing. Grandpa was one of those with the dubious honour of having invented the Glasgow System, which in my view is majorly responsible for our current financial woes World wide, but it is in the genes- when you can't pay, you are honest and go to those you are endebted to, and reach an equitable solution for payment, that they will accept. You start with your net income, and make the payments you have to, and live on the balance. I've done it before, and will do it again, in order to keep my little companion, who has just alerted to an odd noise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes, Bonnie with everything else I forgot to mention no hare lip no cleft palate she is perfect! Parents were confused as they saw the sonogram pictures that showed the space in her lip, a shadow, error on screen something I guess, though nothing wrong with her! I have no siblings, my mom had a brother and a sister both passed years ago. They were both significantly (20 and 15 years) older than her. So no not really any family around to help do anything, her husbands issues are getting worse, he has a brother I can call though if things take a drastic bad turn. I have my kids though they have their hands full with their own families now.


Isn't it wonderful that they made a mistake!
I always feel sorry for people who have n siblings to help when there are family troubles. Too bad we weren't closer to give you a hand


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What Margaret, no pic of the yarn?
> I have heard of Bendigo yarns, they look fantastic to work with, hopefully that is the case.
> I think everyone will know that she is a girl, even in blue.


Whoops- I had even taken photos just to post them!
I like the Bendigo yarns though don't find the regular one really good- splits a bit. These ones are the Luxury, softer for a baby so see what these are like. Now is a good time to try them as with the dollar so low here they will be cheaper for you (the same with trying Melissas yarns actually!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am quite busy again this week. I read bits and pieces of last weeks tea party, but not this week. I wanted to check in and let people know that if you hear or read of the shooting spree in our community from last night, my family is all safe. I received a phone call from family in Wisconsin to see if we were all okay. I let her know we are, but I was at work. I sincerely hope that the guy they caught this morning is the right guy. One of the shooting locations was a restaurant that Matthew and I ate at 48 hours earlier. It was random and covered more than a 10 mile distance from start to finish. Children and adults were killed and injured. Such a sad state of affairs for our community today and last night.
> Now I need to get prepared to teach a class this afternoon so I will try to check in later.


OMG, that's terrible, Mary. I'm glad your family are all safe.My news junkie DH is still away so I haven't had the news on so didn't hear about it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not necessarily! Because often the baby is so very large compared to the size of the mother's womb, it is often necessary to stretch the round ligaments just to get the baby out. To not do so will result in the death of the baby. Please don't think that this is unusual.


~~~Plus there is a real time crunch! They have just a few minutes to get the baby out (I forget what the number is, but it is small....2-3 maybe?). Both of mine were C-sections. Yes, the recovery after birth is longer. Sort of a toss up----labor before, or C-section recovery after.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what i was thinking of when you said clipper ship. --- sam
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=clipper%20ships%20images


Depends on when in its very varied life the photos and model are from.Try this one- http://cityofadelaide.org.au/ship-1/the-ship/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the new granddaughter . She is lovely.
> I will try to post pictures of my pottery when I get it from the shop. He makes or buys in the pieces, we only paint them. Then when he has enough he fires up the kiln after he has dipped them in glaze. This depends on how long it takes for the kiln to be full. It's too expensive to do it otherwise due to the high temperature required and the time it takes.
> Chris came round this afternoon and rearranged my bedroom for me again. Then he went home and returned with some slow cooked lamb with peppers and onions and focaccia , followed by chocolate sponge and yoghurt. Delicious. Now I'm full, and having done one load of drying and two loads of washing I'm going to sit, knit, watch tv and read here. All are in my prayers. All take care.


What a good son you have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Kathleendoris wrote:
> I think you must be feeling much better today, Sam, which is good news. It occurs to me that reading through all these recipes must be the reason I have put on weight recently. There really can be no other explanation.😀😄😊
> 
> ~~~I saw a sign on facebook....."The more you weigh, the harder it is to be kidnapped! Stay safe....EAT CAKE!"


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes, Bonnie with everything else I forgot to mention no hare lip no cleft palate she is perfect! Parents were confused as they saw the sonogram pictures that showed the space in her lip, a shadow, error on screen something I guess, though nothing wrong with her! I have no siblings, my mom had a brother and a sister both passed years ago. They were both significantly (20 and 15 years) older than her. So no not really any family around to help do anything, her husbands issues are getting worse, he has a brother I can call though if things take a drastic bad turn. I have my kids though they have their hands full with their own families now.


Your sons don't have too much spare time right now thats for sure.Will DSFs son care for him or is it likely to fall on you as well?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for reminding me of that poem, Kaye. It was a great favourite of my Dad, although he always used to say 'and a star to steer her by'. Maybe both lines appear in different parts of the poem. You have definitely made me want to read it again.


I wondered where Kayes comment came from! Don't think I know the poem.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am quite busy again this week. I read bits and pieces of last weeks tea party, but not this week. I wanted to check in and let people know that if you hear or read of the shooting spree in our community from last night, my family is all safe. I received a phone call from family in Wisconsin to see if we were all okay. I let her know we are, but I was at work. I sincerely hope that the guy they caught this morning is the right guy. One of the shooting locations was a restaurant that Matthew and I ate at 48 hours earlier. It was random and covered more than a 10 mile distance from start to finish. Children and adults were killed and injured. Such a sad state of affairs for our community today and last night.
> 
> Now I need to get prepared to teach a class this afternoon so I will try to check in later.


~~~SO very glad you and all of the family are safe. A very sad time for all. I could get on a soap box, but it has all been said. My heart aches for each and every instance...and there are so many we don't really hear of. Prayers, prayers, and more prayers.....for a very complex issue. We all need to be wrapped in this protection.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am quite busy again this week. I read bits and pieces of last weeks tea party, but not this week. I wanted to check in and let people know that if you hear or read of the shooting spree in our community from last night, my family is all safe. I received a phone call from family in Wisconsin to see if we were all okay. I let her know we are, but I was at work. I sincerely hope that the guy they caught this morning is the right guy. One of the shooting locations was a restaurant that Matthew and I ate at 48 hours earlier. It was random and covered more than a 10 mile distance from start to finish. Children and adults were killed and injured. Such a sad state of affairs for our community today and last night.
> 
> Now I need to get prepared to teach a class this afternoon so I will try to check in later.


MAkes it so much more real when you can place where it occurs doesn't it?More personal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorry for the extra stress in your life, Julie. Are there no agencies that can help you negotiate the water bill?


I am negotiating with the Debt Collection Agency, and have established that a long time ago she (Sue) came out as a 21 year old from Sheffield I got here substantially earlier as a nine year old, but at least she knows I am honest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it wonderful that they made a mistake!
> I always feel sorry for people who have n siblings to help when there are family troubles. Too bad we weren't closer to give you a hand


My sentiments exactly, Dawn!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our SIL does have her close friends support, but even they are frustrated as she tells lies to the doctor about her condition and gets very good at making up excuses for everything. Yes having the distance now is quite a relief but we still worry about her all the same. They had organised a cleaning lady for her to which she agreed, but when she came to do it SIL told her to get lost! We feel there could be dementia starting but until something drastic happens nothing can be done. So it's a waiting game pretty much.
> 
> ~~~The behavior about the cleaning lady sounds very like my mom in her developing dementia. If you can, sure hope it can be looked into. Keeping an anecdotal record of instances of behaviors that cause concern would help. Also, an interview with her doctor about your concerns might be helpful.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a good son you have.


Yes, he is great. So is the younger one but he doesn't live so near and works shifts so can't do as much. Hopefully he is coming over next weekend some time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


Of course you can join in. We love to have new people as well as us oldies. Rules? be friendly and keep religious and politcal posts friendly as well. No attempts to force our opinions on others


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I don't think I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


How can there be a bill of $2,500 in the time you have been there? Thats huge. 
Don't forget the expenses involved in moving may well outweigh any savings in rent.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, healing energy for SIL, hugs to you. It is hard to watch loved ones decline.
My beloved SIL's father passed away unexpectedly last night. He was a true gentlemen with an impish sense of humor and raised a wonderful, loving, loyal, kind son. I feel honored to have known him.
Sugar, hus, you were a loving friend.
Maya and I hiked in the hills with Pat. She has no idea she is a Doberman. When we got out of car 3 teens on bikes were there. She was fine and went to get petted. They rode up to the saddle ahead of us, turned and rode down past us. She hid behind me peeking out at my knee til they passed. Silly girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Plus there is a real time crunch! They have just a few minutes to get the baby out (I forget what the number is, but it is small....2-3 maybe?). Both of mine were C-sections. Yes, the recovery after birth is longer. Sort of a toss up----labor before, or C-section recovery after.


The worst is when you get both. And especially in these they don't have the time to be too careful;. Perfect job on Mum with a damaged or dead baby or a live healthy babyand maybe some extra problems for Mum? A no brainer.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Sassafrass.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, healing energy for SIL, hugs to you. It is hard to watch loved ones decline.
> My beloved SIL's father passed away unexpectedly last night. He was a true gentlemen with an impish sense of humor and raised a wonderful, loving, loyal, kind son. I feel honored to have known him.
> Sugar, hus, you were a loving friend.
> Maya and I hiked in the hills with Pat. She has no idea she is a Doberman. When we got out of car 3 teens on bikes were there. She was fine and went to get petted. They rode up to the saddle ahead of us, turned and rode down past us. She hid behind me peeking out at my knee til they passed. Silly girl.


Soory about his death- very hard when it is not expected.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I must go and have a walk befroe it gets hot. Meant to get to around 100 F today.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank for the lyrics, Carol. How kind of you.
> 
> What is the song that line comes from? I'm totally unfamiliar with them.
> 
> ...


~~~There are several versions of this song....my favorite so far is Matt Watroba.
Here is one link that you can follow to many more....just Google: "Old Love". A very lovely song...always brings tears to my eyes.
Old Love (cover) - YouTube
Video for song lyrics for "we've got an old love"▶ 3:54




Jul 11, 2010 - Uploaded by Ericschro99
Cover of Neal and Leandra's "Old Love" -- Deployed in Korea. Sang this for my parent's 50th (mom's ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I don't think I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


That's crazy, Julie, that you are being held responsible for th water bill from th previous renters. I hope that can be resolve. Terrible that you have to contemplate moving again just when you are settled in. Losing your Internet connection will be very difficult as that keeps you in touch with the world. Not many years ago we didn't have it but would sure miss it now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kay, when I went to gym regularly I just attended classes, Zumba and yoga. So every week day no decision just get in clothes and be at gym 9 a.m. That way I didn't have to think so no wiggle room.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've already spent most of it It was burning a whole in my pocket . 😄Spent the afternoon searching for bargains . Managed to get some needles , yarn and shoes free delivery and some money left . Think I did well


Sounds like you did a great job of stretching your gifts! What kind of yarn did you buy?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I imagine you are extremely busy, between work, babies, and your mom, that's a lot going on, I do hope things settle down a bit soon and that your mom does much better, I know you've wanted her to move to town for a while, is more inclined now to agree?
> What adorable little girls, handfulls of joy aren't they?
> I'm glad mom of baby two is home recovering, what a mess the doc made of that birth, so glad that all is well now though.


Kay, agree totally and you said it better than I could.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


We look forward to getting to know you.
I love seeing all the beautiful shawls you design.
No worries about language mistakes, if we can decipher what autocorrect makes up, we should be able to understand anything you say : :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Right! I am also the one who needs a lot of encouragement to get down to cooking! I hope it may change with your recipies


Sam always comes up with lots of interesting recipes.
Do you have a family to cook for?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've already spent most of it It was burning a whole in my pocket . 😄Spent the afternoon searching for bargains . Managed to get some needles , yarn and shoes free delivery and some money left . Think I did well


~~~You've done very well!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


Welcome, come back often. Fun to have a member from Poland.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sounds like you had a great time. I'm glad your daughter is feeling well.



RookieRetiree said:


> Cathy - so sorry for our loss.
> Pacer - so sorry something like that hit so close to home. Glad you are all safe, but I'm sure someone you know personally has been affected by this. Also so sorry to hear of more hospital stays for Bella and Faith. Prayers are with them.
> My family had the grandkids' joint birthday celebration this weekend by going to the Kids' play of Goodnight Moon!. It was fabulous and everyone from 2 years to 67 had a wonderful time. We then went back to our son's for the soup and tacos which were very good!!
> Many of us have allergies to our son's cats so we could only be at his house for a couple of hours. We had the cake and ice cream at the hotel this morning before driving back home. It was just marvelous!! Our youngest DD was able to doo and fees terrific - goes to show what a couple of units of blood can do for you! She'll see doctor this week to get CT results and prescription regimen to follow. Hope all is back on track! Phewww.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

21 february is 'sticky bun day.' Whether you have a sweet tooth or prefer a carbohydrate filled treat, the sticky bun is the ideal gastronomic delight to fill the brief. Fortunately for those who enjoy a good sticky bun, an entire day is dedicated to celebrating and eating them  Sticky Bun Day.

The exact origins of the sticky bun are debatable, as is the history of Sticky Bun Day. While some attribute the sticky bun to the Ancient Egyptians, others argue that it originates in Germany. However, one thing that is agreed on is that German settlers brought the sticky bun to Pennsylvania in the United States. These pastries were originally called schnecken and are a speciality of Philadelphia.

Of course there is only one thing you can do to celebrate Sticky Bun Day in all its glory and that is to make or eat as many of these delicious snacks as possible!

Which cosmetics company awards its salespeople with a pink Cadillac?


Avon 

Maybelline 

Mary Kay 

Estee Lauder 

A "jiffy" is the scientific name for 1/100th of a second.

February 21
1979 - Jennifer Love Hewitt
1955 - Kelsey Grammer

February 21, 1965
Former Black Muslim leader Malcolm X was shot and killed by assassins identified as Black Muslims as he was about to address a rally in New York.

Answer: Mary Kay, Inc. is a privately owned direct selling company that sells cosmetics products directly to consumers, using multi-level marketing. Company founder Mary Kay Ash bought her first pink Cadillac in 1968. Ash told the dealership that she wanted her Cadillac painted the same shade of pink as her makeup compact. It was such a good rolling advertisement that Mary Kay Ash decided to reward her top five producers, by providing them with a Pink Cadillac paid for by the company in 1969. GM has painted over 100,000 custom cars for Mary Kay. The specific shade has varied over the years from bubble-gum to near-white pearlescent effects. GM had an exclusive agreement to sell cars of the specific shade only through Mary Kay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Rookie . Although if you see my knitting now you wouldn't think much of it . Both son and husband looked baffled when they tried to figure out what I've been knitting . I decided to make my own little boy shorts and I used a 3x3 rib so they look cute when I stretch them out but weird when not stretched , and now I'm trying to do a top down cardy with a cable . I thought I had gone wrong so I pulled it all out and started again . It wasn't wrong grrrr


Isn't your " little boy". A little old for knitted shorts? :lol: I'd be surprised if he will wear them


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


Feel comfortable. Your English is very good and I am embarrassed to say I only speak one language. I'll bet few of us here could speak/read/write Polish.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, again, to Rookie Retiree, for the info on matching cast on to bind off. This time I did a cowl with a provisional cast on, so that I could cast off both edge the same way...perfect match! Will use this method again. I did a 140 stitches with Red Heart Mixology Solids chunky...for a sweet little girl who loves pink!


That looks great!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


~~~Welcome! Any "mistakes" will be sorted out by all of us together...not to worry! We love the input, and are adept at "cypher decoding"! :lol:  Practice is always a good thing! Keep at it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, again, to Rookie Retiree, for the info on matching cast on to bind off. This time I did a cowl with a provisional cast on, so that I could cast off both edge the same way...perfect match! Will use this method again. I did a 140 stitches with Red Heart Mixology Solids chunky...for a sweet little girl who loves pink!


They look like perfect matches - love the color.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


PS...it may be hard to follow the cryptic things we say as well. Always ask for clarification...we are a chatty group and are willing to explain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Plus there is a real time crunch! They have just a few minutes to get the baby out (I forget what the number is, but it is small....2-3 maybe?). Both of mine were C-sections. Yes, the recovery after birth is longer. Sort of a toss up----labor before, or C-section recovery after.


I think I wouod take the labor, my one experience with abdominal surgery wasn't fun
But I was one of the lucky omens to have short labor too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one precious baby dawn - love the name - do the two babies live close to each other? mia sure is growing - very cute. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No rules except one ----and you you've done it...Just join in when you have something to say - respond to - or just hang out with us. We talk about our creative projects, cooking successes and failures, family, pets, and life as we know it. Nothing but love, compassion & friendship here....oh and a cup of coffee or tea or other beverage of your choice is always waiting for you on Sam's "very large virtual" table where there is always an extra chair or two for new people to join in.
> 
> Welcome from Chicago, IL USA area - I have completed a little knit bib and crochet valentine doily, but hope to get back to bigger projects once I finish up on a consulting project.


~~~Pictures, Rookie?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we're so glad you joined. I'm inspired by your courage and fearless knitting and the outcomes are fabulous! You've become a dear friend.


~~~DITTO! What a welcome addition to "our family"!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet you felt every wave. instant sea sickness. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> They look pretty small, can you imagine crossing an ocean in that? :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, healing energy for SIL, hugs to you. It is hard to watch loved ones decline.
> My beloved SIL's father passed away unexpectedly last night. He was a true gentlemen with an impish sense of humor and raised a wonderful, loving, loyal, kind son. I feel honored to have known him.
> Sugar, hus, you were a loving friend.
> Maya and I hiked in the hills with Pat. She has no idea she is a Doberman. When we got out of car 3 teens on bikes were there. She was fine and went to get petted. They rode up to the saddle ahead of us, turned and rode down past us. She hid behind me peeking out at my knee til they passed. Silly girl.


Sorry for the loss of your SILs father, my condolences to you family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darwin and Martina, thank you so much. I will pass your comments on to beloved SIL, Marc.
Sonja, great job of birthday present shopping.
Margaret, I live on the Mojave desert so feel for you walking in 100 degrees temp.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whoops- I had even taken photos just to post them!
> I like the Bendigo yarns though don't find the regular one really good- splits a bit. These ones are the Luxury, softer for a baby so see what these are like. Now is a good time to try them as with the dollar so low here they will be cheaper for you (the same with trying Melissas yarns actually!)


~~~oooooooo....so lovely!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you so much.
Pacer, how frightening. So glad you, Matthew and family are ok.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> PS...it may be hard to follow the cryptic things we say as well. Always ask for clarification...we are a chatty group and are willing to explain.


Yes, especially the regional sayings or slang


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I hope you can get finances on an easier basis. That seems like one whopper of a bill for the time you have lived there. Is your meter reading only your usage? Or is it a shared meter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did it damage his house. thank goodness he was gone. --- sam



TNS said:


> Pacer, so sorry you and Matthew have been so close to this latest madness, and very glad you weren't there at the wrong time. It really brings it home to be so close to disaster, hope you and Matthew don't suffer from post traumatic stress. (My nephew,who luckily had left his house before a massive explosion at the mill across the road where he used to work killed 4 of his previous workmates, is still having nightmares).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bet you felt every wave. instant sea sickness. --- sam


My DH turned green on the ferry between Vancouver & Victoria, can't imagine that


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> sounds like you had a great time. I'm glad your daughter is feeling well.


Okay, I may be showing my ignorance here, but am I the only one who has missed on the references to other nursery rhymes and childrens' stories in the book, Goodnight Moon? I've read it a million times to the grandkids and was wondering how the play was going to stretch out a 3 minute book to a full hour's play. Well the 3 bears in the picture - they played that out with 3 bears and chairs dance and song number, the cow jumped over the moon - an entire skit of the jumping cow with the spoon & the dish and the cat and the fiddle doing the emcee'ing. Then there's the clock with the mouse - Hickory Dickory Dock, the red balloon from the French book, Kittens and their mittens, and the photograph of the bunny in the stream (Runaway Bunny). Now, if I can figure out the telephone and yellow lamp, it will be all set. The cast also added a little extra about a loose tooth and the tooth fairy and a couple of other ad libs. Really a very enjoyable show. The City's chief of police read Goodnight Moon and Runaway Bunny to the crowd before the play. What a great outing. You can see the youngest granddaughter, our oldest daughter, our son, and youngest daughter, and oldest granddaughter in this photo that our DDIL took. And, then a photo of all three grandkids. They're each a year older as of this January and February. Ages 7, 4 and 2.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are welcome to join us anytime yellow mleczyk - no real rules - we like to keep the conversation light - if you have been reading along with us i am sure you have noticed the care we show for one another - we like to share stories about ourselves - show our knitting and crocheting. we are so anxious for you to join us for a cuppa as often as you can - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I hope the age concern people or your financial person can get things sorted for you. It seems crazy when rent is so high that your pension isn't adjusted to compensate, too bad Ringo isn't welcome in government subsitized housing, I know people have pets at our seniors housing complex.

I talked to DH, hw had a great time & should be home in a couple of hours


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree wrote:
And, we're so glad you joined. I'm inspired by your courage and fearless knitting and the outcomes are fabulous! You've become a dear friend.
~~~DITTO! What a welcome addition to "our family"!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! What a welcome addition to "our family"!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just be yourself and it will be fine. anxious to get to know you. ---- sam



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thank you! I will do my best to fit in


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


Welcome to the group. We are happy to have you join us. As others said, the only rules are to mind our manners (play nicely together) and share as you feel inclined.

It isn't necessary to respond to every post by everyone here. If we all sat around a very large table, it is not likely that we could or should try to be a part of every conversation, all going on at the same time. No one will take it as a snub or insult; and any typing errors or language/translation mistakes will be missed by most of us because our brains tend to read what you intend rather than necessarily what your computer ''corrected'' on it's own for you.

Several of us here are named Joy, so we tend to identify where we live so that others can connect names with posts. Again, welcome!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the scarf I finally finished for DD's boyfriend. Started running out of yarn so I made some changes in the pattern and the ends are asymentrical. (sp) He liked it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Yellow Mieczyk! We are a friendly bunch and welcome new folks. Main thing to remember is no talk that causes controversy (i.e. politics, religious preference, etc.) and just play nice. We all share knitting ideas, family goings on, recipes and life in general. Just jump on in the conversations. 


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Kathleendoris!


Kathleendoris said:


> I am sure someone else will fill you in on the rules, but as far as I can see 'Play nice' and 'Embrace our differences' just about covers it all! You certainly can join in. It is great to have a member from Poland: the more territory we cover, the more interesting our chatter becomes. So, welcome from me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief Julie! For how long a period of time is that bill? It would talk almost 3 years for our bill to reach that amount! And there are 3 of us and we occasionally bath the dogs!



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I don't think I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does your DH ever go to the Oskosh fly-in? If so I'll send you my brother's name and he can look him up when he goes. DB is there during the entire fly-in; een has a mobil home permanently up there on the airfield.


oneapril said:


> Sorry - my husband (a pilot, too), informed me I used the wrong I initials. Typical of me. I should have just said, "the guys with airplanes!" Have a great time with your brother; Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did do well! I love feeling I get my money's worth with bargins.


Swedenme said:


> I've already spent most of it It was burning a whole in my pocket . 😄Spent the afternoon searching for bargains . Managed to get some needles , yarn and shoes free delivery and some money left . Think I did well


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feel comfortable. Your English is very good and I am embarrassed to say I only speak one language. I'll bet few of us here could speak/read/write Polish.


Desert Joy, do you have to tell everything you know!! LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You will do just find. We often laugh at ourselves when languages dont quite match up even between two English speaking countries. It helps us ALL to learn more and become more well rounded individuals. Like it was said in another post...we embrace each others differences.


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thank you! I will do my best to fit in


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely April!


oneapril said:


> Thanks, again, to Rookie Retiree, for the info on matching cast on to bind off. This time I did a cowl with a provisional cast on, so that I could cast off both edge the same way...perfect match! Will use this method again. I did a 140 stitches with Red Heart Mixology Solids chunky...for a sweet little girl who loves pink!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are soft looking yarns for sure and the colors look like you said they should on my monitor. So what items will you be making of them?


darowil said:


> Whoops- I had even taken photos just to post them!
> I like the Bendigo yarns though don't find the regular one really good- splits a bit. These ones are the Luxury, softer for a baby so see what these are like. Now is a good time to try them as with the dollar so low here they will be cheaper for you (the same with trying Melissas yarns actually!)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dawn I am so sorry I forgot earlier to say prayers for your mom. Another heart attack. Hugs to you.

Sassafras....Condolences on your SIL'S father passing. Hugs

Yellow.....Welcome hope you join in and have tea with us all the time.

Gwen he sure looks pleased with his scarf&#128077;

Aprilone love the scarf great job &#9786;

Oh my word Mary. I had no idea of this happening. Probably better I didn't know or I would have been up all night worrying.

Finished the monster longies, Hallelujah. 

Just need to do the face.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maya sounds so much like Sydney in regards to how she reacted to the teens only he most likely would never have even gone up to them. Condolences on the loss of your SIL's father. I'm sure he felt honored to have known you also.



sassafras123 said:


> Fan, healing energy for SIL, hugs to you. It is hard to watch loved ones decline.
> My beloved SIL's father passed away unexpectedly last night. He was a true gentlemen with an impish sense of humor and raised a wonderful, loving, loyal, kind son. I feel honored to have known him.
> Sugar, hus, you were a loving friend.
> Maya and I hiked in the hills with Pat. She has no idea she is a Doberman. When we got out of car 3 teens on bikes were there. She was fine and went to get petted. They rode up to the saddle ahead of us, turned and rode down past us. She hid behind me peeking out at my knee til they passed. Silly girl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where are Yellow Mieczyk's shawls posted? Is she on Ravelry or here? Would love to see them.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We look forward to getting to know you.
> I love seeing all the beautiful shawls you design.
> No worries about language mistakes, if we can decipher what autocorrect makes up, we should be able to understand anything you say : :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another success! Those are so darn cute. You know you'll have to post again when the face is on them!


gagesmom said:


> Dawn I am so sorry I forgot earlier to say prayers for your mom. Another heart attack. Hugs to you.
> 
> Sassafras....Condolences on your SIL'S father passing. Hugs
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

We have not gone to the fly-in since 2010. It was very fun (would have been more fun with yarn vendors but no one asked me!). It would be fun to meet up with your brother.


Gweniepooh said:


> Does your DH ever go to the Oskosh fly-in? If so I'll send you my brother's name and he can look him up when he goes. DB is there during the entire fly-in; een has a mobil home permanently up there on the airfield.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice work Melody. I can't tell by the photo - are they for kids?


gagesmom said:


> Dawn I am so sorry I forgot earlier to say prayers for your mom. Another heart attack. Hugs to you.
> 
> Sassafras....Condolences on your SIL'S father passing. Hugs
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice work Melody. I can't tell by the photo - are they for kids?


Aren't they cute? Wait until you see them with the face done. Yes, for kids, but I think it would be a real hoot if we decided to make them for ourselves for each to wear to the KAP some year. Sure would have been nice to have something warm like those on the first time we visited the Alpaca farm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For real! Frozen my tootsies and other parts off on that trip!


RookieRetiree said:


> Aren't they cute? Wait until you see them with the face done. Yes, for kids, but I think it would be a real hoot if we decided to make them for ourselves for each to wear to the KAP some year. Sure would have been nice to have something warm like those on the first time we visited the Alpaca farm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How can there be a bill of $2,500 in the time you have been there? Thats huge.
> Don't forget the expenses involved in moving may well outweigh any savings in rent.


My portion, morally is $629, and I have been pointing that fact out.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I'm glad I didn't know when it was chocolate mint day as it is my weakness! Thanks for the great recipes I like the omlet idea and some of the others too.
I'm sorry to hear of your sleepiness I know it really ruins a day for me if I'm like that. I took Trazadone for a while when I couldn't sleep and the Dr. told me I could cut them in half and it helped me sleep but not be so drowsy do you think it would help?
I'm glad to see some signs of spring this warm weather here is making me want to get out more that's for sure. I know we'll probably have a storm or two but I know Winter can't last that much longer!
I hope to get on some this week but I'm going to sign off for now nittergma


thewren said:


> today is 'chocolate mint day.' Theres something special about the combination of smooth, rich, luxurious chocolate and cool, refreshing, sharp mint. Celebrate this incredible combination on Chocolate Mint Day by indulging in your favourite minty, chocolate treat!
> 
> Which founding father wrote, "A penny saved is a penny earned"?
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't your " little boy". A little old for knitted shorts? :lol: I'd be surprised if he will wear them


I don't know -there have been some pretty stunning ones (at crocheted ones) seen here on KP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darwin and Martina, thank you so much. I will pass your comments on to beloved SIL, Marc.
> Sonja, great job of birthday present shopping.
> Margaret, I live on the Mojave desert so feel for you walking in 100 degrees temp.


I'm back and nowhere near it yet (well around 90 I guess- just checked mid 90s!) but doesnt feel like it will get as hot as they say. Though mid afternoon is the hottest time so we will see. At least with summer progressing it cools down earlier.

I think you get more temperatures up that high than we do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your SILs father, my condolences to you family.


From me too!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like to welcome you too. I always enjoy meeting new ones on here. I don't get on as often as I used to but will be looking forward to your posts.


jheiens said:


> Welcome to the group. We are happy to have you join us. As others said, the only rules are to mind our manners (play nicely together) and share as you feel inclined.
> 
> It isn't necessary to respond to every post by everyone here. If we all sat around a very large table, it is not likely that we could or should try to be a part of every conversation, all going on at the same time. No one will take it as a snub or insult; and any typing errors or language/translation mistakes will be missed by most of us because our brains tend to read what you intend rather than necessarily what your computer ''corrected'' on it's own for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your new picture Gwen!! Beautiful!


Gweniepooh said:


> For real! Frozen my tootsies and other parts off on that trip!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to the group. We are happy to have you join us. As others said, the only rules are to mind our manners (play nicely together) and share as you feel inclined.
> 
> It isn't necessary to respond to every post by everyone here. If we all sat around a very large table, it is not likely that we could or should try to be a part of every conversation, all going on at the same time. No one will take it as a snub or insult; and any typing errors or language/translation mistakes will be missed by most of us because our brains tend to read what you intend rather than necessarily what your computer ''corrected'' on it's own for you.
> 
> ...


And we are more likely to get a good freindly laugh out of mistakes- be they orginals or autocorrect. Just occasionally we do get totally stumped- and usually it is when auto correct has made a very strange 'correction'.
Handyfamily from Bulagria often joins us and English is not her first language either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are soft looking yarns for sure and the colors look like you said they should on my monitor. So what items will you be making of them?


The pink is a blanket for Elizabeth, the navy a cardigan for her- she has beautiful bright blue eyes and a tinge of copper in her hair (don't tell Daddy this though) so should look stunning on her. And a sociological experiment- will she get 'Oh what a lovely little boy'?

The provided pattern for the purples is a scarf which I will do with Maryanne's yarn as she loves scarves as well- once I start Maryanne's I will decide on what to use mine for. If I don't neeed the orangery/pink it will do something for Elizabeth as well. How will I ever get anything knitted other than baby stuff now? Though trying to get some up for winter at the moment so should slow down after that (well then on to last Christmas' present and this Christmas/birthday for her).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Aren't they cute? Wait until you see them with the face done. Yes, for kids, but I think it would be a real hoot if we decided to make them for ourselves for each to wear to the KAP some year. Sure would have been nice to have something warm like those on the first time we visited the Alpaca farm.


Now that would be a sight and a half!
SOme of you could wear them and others the granny square shorts (but maybe longer for extra warmth).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My portion, morally is $629, and I have been pointing that fact out.


So was the rest before you arrived? Or was the flood when you weren't there from mains water? I though tit was rain related.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Quick stop in to say hello and mark my spot. I still need to finish last week. I see you are already on page 31. You have been very talkative! It has been a very long and tiring weekend. Saturday was a hard day for all of us as we laid DBIL to rest. But a good day with family to support each other. And no drama! And a migraine to go with it. I have not had a migraine in years, but it sure picked a bad time to hit. I think part of it was weather related, as it started just about the same time the high winds hit Friday evening. The rest I am sure was due to stress. By this morning it was almost gone. Good thing DH drove both ways yesterday, as there was no way I could have driven the 2 1/2 hours home from the funeral. I could not handle the lights in the dark. It is the first time I have had that problem.

Today was another long day spent with the kids and grandkids. But this was a fun day. We started by picking up DS, DDIL, and the boys, and meeting DD, her SO, and the kids, and headed north. We stopped for breakfast at Denny's at the Flying J truck stop, and played football with straw wrappers with DGD. Ooops! But we did pick up our mess before we left! And we were seated in a little corner room, so we really weren't disturbing anyone else. Then it was north to Dearborn, Michigan to the Henry Ford Museum. I made it thru most of it before my left knee said no more, mid step. So I sat on a convenient bench while the others finished the rest of the exhibits. I missed the trains. Darn. But we bought the family pass, so we can go back as much as we want the rest of the year. Arriana even took a nap while her daddy carried her in the baby sling. She only wanted daddy today for most things. Made his day! And I think he had a good time. He doesn't often get a day of just fun, and even less often with all of us. He works so hard to take good care of them. Then we stopped for pizza at our favorite pizza place. After we demolished most of 4 pizzas, 2 large delux, 1 large meat lovers, and a small meat lovers with no cheese, we brought home 1 piece of the cheeseless meat lover, and 4 of one of the delux, we stopped for ice cream at our favorite dairy. Pictures will follow later, after I upload them. If you are on face book with me, you may see some I was tagged in yesterday, and any that the girls may have posted today and tagged me in. I didn't take any with my phone that would make for a quick post. Hoping I don't crash the next few days, but if I do, it was worth it! But I do need to do at least a little laundry, as I am out of socks. Ooops. I wasn't paying attention.

Almost 10pm, and I will be going to bed shortly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yellow please post pics of your shawls. Please&#128518;

April they are for a baby boy.

It would be a hoot if we were to make them grown up size and wear them. I was asked by one man if I could make him a pair. I said sorry but no. I would be knitting for 6 months. Lol.


Almost 10pm and I am off to bed. 

Check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Several of us here are named Joy, so we tend to identify where we live so that others can connect names with posts. Again, welcome!!

Ohio Joy[/quote]
Yep, there are 3of us. OhioJoy, WIJoy and me Dsert Joy/Sassafras. Probably easier to remember who is who by our avatars. Also I almost always talk about my Doberman, Maya.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Condolences to family Sassisfrass, life is very hard at times but we get through the bad times and keep going somehow.
Julie just called and I'm gobsmacked 
at the horrendous bill she faces.
Just hope the landlord can help her. Good that the church are helping out with food. 
A busy week ahead with work, will pop in when am able.
Love and hugs to all Fan


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Desert Joy, do you have to tell everything you know!! LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


TeeHee.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, I love, love, love the pics and lighting and joy on DGK's faces.
Gwen and Mel, thank you. He was a college prof but impish. At 10 course wedding reception he sat next to me. As it was in Chinese restaurant and all Chinese I asked him, "What is this dish" and he dead panned "Don't ask me I'm not Chinese.
Mel, very cute pants.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where are Yellow Mieczyk's shawls posted? Is she on Ravelry or here? Would love to see them.


Both, I've seen photos on KP but here's the Ravelry link. She has some very pretty things

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/yellow-mleczyk


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, we are usually over 100 degrees Late May-Oct, so you are probably right. Also, we don't have a lovely ocean and ocean breezes, though we usually cool down 20-30 degrees at night and don't have humidity.
Tami, so glad putting DBIL to rest is over and your family could have a fun day together on Sunday. Hope you get to wind down and rest this week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't know -there have been some pretty stunning ones (at crocheted ones) seen here on KP.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you so much.
Gwen, nice scarf, nice DD's boyfriend. Yep, Maya and Sydney are so much alike, big, love able babies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that would be a sight and a half!
> SOme of you could wear them and others the granny square shorts (but maybe longer for extra warmth).


That's quite a visual :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you nittergma/noni! The hair is getting long for sure; usually end up braiding it before going to be so it won't be a mass of knots in the morning. Other than the mission trip what have you been up to?



nittergma said:


> I love your new picture Gwen!! Beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For this next winter you will have to make a pair of the monster pants that Melody does so well. And then there are the all in one dresses too! We already know Elizabeth will have the best dressed toes!


darowil said:


> The pink is a blanket for Elizabeth, the navy a cardigan for her- she has beautiful bright blue eyes and a tinge of copper in her hair (don't tell Daddy this though) so should look stunning on her. And a sociological experiment- will she get 'Oh what a lovely little boy'?
> 
> The provided pattern for the purples is a scarf which I will do with Maryanne's yarn as she loves scarves as well- once I start Maryanne's I will decide on what to use mine for. If I don't neeed the orangery/pink it will do something for Elizabeth as well. How will I ever get anything knitted other than baby stuff now? Though trying to get some up for winter at the moment so should slow down after that (well then on to last Christmas' present and this Christmas/birthday for her).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the scarf I finally finished for DD's boyfriend. Started running out of yarn so I made some changes in the pattern and the ends are asymentrical. (sp) He liked it.


Nice scarf, couldn't you use Sonjas trick & knit faster so you didn't run out of yarn? :lol: nice looking fellow.

Rookie, great photos of the cute GKs.

Melody, cute pants, I'm sure your friend will be happy with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. Just went to Ravelry and fell in love wit the shawls. Right now Public Garden is a favorite and I've put it on my favorites list to get eventually.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Both, I've seen photos on KP but here's the Ravelry link. She has some very pretty things
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/yellow-mleczyk


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ya know I did try Sonja's trick but it just didn't work for me...ROFL. I agree that DD's boyfriend is a nice looking young man. He is so nice too; treats her like an equal yet a princess too. He does drug counseling for the court system here. Could sit and chat with him for hours. Today he came by and fixed the wireless connection on my printer for me.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice scarf, couldn't you use Sonjas trick & knit faster so you didn't run out of yarn? :lol: nice looking fellow.
> 
> Rookie, great photos of the cute GKs.
> 
> Melody, cute pants, I'm sure your friend will be happy with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm going to go knit some on the shawl I just started. Tomorrow I'm going to lock the Crest of the Wave shawl I just finished. Also go see the doctor about scheduling the cataract surgery. Can not wait to get these eyes done; So irritated seeing things through a haze. 

Oh, I meant to say I got one of those vertical slicers to make zucchini noodles; called a veghetti and had so much fun making dinner tonight. I did thin spiral ribbons of zucchini tonight; sauted (sp?) them in olive oil adding in sea salt, garlic, basil. Tossed in fresh mushrooms and diced tomatoes then some ravioli. Topped it off with shredded parmesan cheese. It was so good DH said it was gourmet cooking. I told him that was going just a bit far but thanked him for the complement. Will definitely be using this new gadget a lot with other veggies. Fast too! 

Okay...off to knit. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I hope you can get finances on an easier basis. That seems like one whopper of a bill for the time you have lived there. Is your meter reading only your usage? Or is it a shared meter.


Someone is coming this afternoon to check the hot water cylinder, and to look under the house for leaks. I am hoping they may also be able to help me sort out which of the water meters, is mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope the age concern people or your financial person can get things sorted for you. It seems crazy when rent is so high that your pension isn't adjusted to compensate, too bad Ringo isn't welcome in government subsitized housing, I know people have pets at our seniors housing complex.
> 
> I talked to DH, hw had a great time & should be home in a couple of hours


New Zealanders by and large are not dog people, but cat people, to make a sweeping generalisation, It is gradually being accepted that animals should visit rest homes, but not every where, certainly you can't have them in Cafees in the way I saw them in Glasgow, Scotland. And only Seeing Eye dogs only on the trains not buses.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the scarf I finally finished for DD's boyfriend. Started running out of yarn so I made some changes in the pattern and the ends are asymentrical. (sp) He liked it.


Lovely, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good grief Julie! For how long a period of time is that bill? It would talk almost 3 years for our bill to reach that amount! And there are 3 of us and we occasionally bath the dogs!


Apparently Nasir is taking the previous tenant to court over the outstanding amount, By my reckoning and that of the lady at the Ministry my portion is $629, at the moment I am just covering the amount I will owe forwards. The budget advisor from Church has just left, he is going to see if he can work out which is my meter. I moved in 6th February last year, so it is approximately a years worth of water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So was the rest before you arrived? Or was the flood when you weren't there from mains water? I though tit was rain related.


Yes, it is. The flood was July 15th, it was a major downpour that day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Condolences to family Sassisfrass, life is very hard at times but we get through the bad times and keep going somehow.
> Julie just called and I'm gobsmacked
> at the horrendous bill she faces.
> Just hope the landlord can help her. Good that the church are helping out with food.
> ...


We are getting there slowly, Fan, Shakila rang me to say to give her a phone call, and she will drive down and collect me from the bus stop - Nasir had two lengthy conversations with the budget advisor and we are well on the way to sorting the problem.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That's wonderful news Julie. You just got to keep the faith and all will be resolved. Cheers Fan xx


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


Of course! Welcome to our chat. Let us know about your life in Poland, what you like to knit/ crochet and cook! Hugs from Guernsey in the British Channel Islands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's wonderful news Julie. You just got to keep the faith and all will be resolved. Cheers Fan xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you did a great job of stretching your gifts! What kind of yarn did you buy?


I got 3 for 2 so I bought the sirdar touch in blue going to make the cowl as a gift for middle sons girlfriend and 2 dk 100g , one in a denim colour I've been looking for . I got 20% off for first time order too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got 3 for 2 so I bought the sirdar touch in blue going to make the cowl as a gift for middle sons girlfriend and 2 dk 100g , one in a denim colour I've been looking for . I got 20% off for first time order too


That is good going, Sonja- I am glad you got a good discount!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Oh , Julie, I wish that I could help you. What troubles you have seem to get worse. Is here anyone at all that could help ?


I do hope you can resolve this situation Julie, it's just one thing after another, and you seem to be so much happier in your present home. Can you get free advice eg. Citizens Advice on the water rates dispute? Massive hugs from me, and try not to worry too much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> sounds like you had a great time. I'm glad your daughter is feeling well.


Im glad you all had a fantastic time Rookie and that your daughter is feeling better


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


You will be fine, better than I could be in Polish!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't your " little boy". A little old for knitted shorts? :lol: I'd be surprised if he will wear them


That made me laugh . He already thinks I'm losing my marbles . If I made him knitted shorts it would confirm his suspicions 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do hope you can resolve this situation Julie, it's just one thing after another, and you seem to be so much happier in your present home. Can you get free advice eg. Citizens Advice on the water rates dispute? Massive hugs from me, and try not to worry too much.


It is okay Lin! I had the budget advisor here this evening for a good hour, and he spoke twice with Nasir, everyone is being polite, and understanding, which is all to the good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your SILs father, my condolences to you family.


So sorry Joy( desert)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Before I forget again, where, between Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon has snow? My sister is over there doing a self drive trip and found snow which absolutely delighted her. She is traveling with an female American friend, they left the American's husband behind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You've done very well!


Thank you . I'm happy with what I chose


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Lindsaymc7 on Ravelry


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the scarf I finally finished for DD's boyfriend. Started running out of yarn so I made some changes in the pattern and the ends are asymentrical. (sp) He liked it.


Scarf looks great Gwen ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Beautiful little girls. I hope your daughter is now recovering. A c-section is no fun, even when it goes well: my first two granddaughters were both delivered that way, and I was quite shocked at how long the recovery time was. With your mother's heart attack, you certainly have your hands full. Best wishes to you all for healing and better health.


Re Puplover..... ditto and congratulations!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Lindsaymc7 on Ravelry


Just took a look at what is on offer. Wow Reverible Fair Isle patterns. A very smart young lady.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences, Cathy, the only consolation is she is no longer suffering.


Thankyou to everyone. I found out today there is to be a closed cremation which I am assuming means no one goes. I believe there is just to be a wake at the house on Friday, no service.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Dawn I am so sorry I forgot earlier to say prayers for your mom. Another heart attack. Hugs to you.
> 
> Sassafras....Condolences on your SIL'S father passing. Hugs
> 
> ...


Great longies Mel love the colours you used


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! See, we always seem to learn the darndest things in the pursuit of knitting and yarn, sounds like a great day.
> :thumbup: Made that trip really interesting.


RE Darrowill's post on Tall Ships.... ditto. sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Humidity sucks, makes it colder when it's cold and much hotter when it's hot, nothing like feeling icky sticky, makes sleep close to impossible.
> Maybe that's why I sleep so well here, all the loss of sleep in Texas that I'm catching up on? LOLOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am quite busy again this week. I read bits and pieces of last weeks tea party, but not this week. I wanted to check in and let people know that if you hear or read of the shooting spree in our community from last night, my family is all safe. I received a phone call from family in Wisconsin to see if we were all okay. I let her know we are, but I was at work. I sincerely hope that the guy they caught this morning is the right guy. One of the shooting locations was a restaurant that Matthew and I ate at 48 hours earlier. It was random and covered more than a 10 mile distance from start to finish. Children and adults were killed and injured. Such a sad state of affairs for our community today and last night.
> 
> Now I need to get prepared to teach a class this afternoon so I will try to check in later.


Oh my goodness! I saw this story on the news. Just awful. And so very scary to have this so close to you. So glad you are all safe. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Several of us here are named Joy, so we tend to identify where we live so that others can connect names with posts. Again, welcome!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yep, there are 3of us. OhioJoy, WIJoy and me Dsert Joy/Sassafras. Probably easier to remember who is who by our avatars. Also I almost always talk about my Doberman, Maya.[/quote]

And we love to hear about her . Thought it was cute that she hid behind your legs when the boys went past Mishka would have wanted to run with them


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Anything you want to know or don't understand just ask . I was the newbie this time last year and everyone was so welcoming and friendly and now they can't stop me from talking 😄


Nor do we wish to......(stop you talking)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for asking. No problems, so very lucky. Still can't open the back deck of my Golf as it will not be repaired until my excellent body repair man gets back from seeing his family in Laos. Did take it for an estimate and the man said there was $800.00 of damage, possibly more but would not know all until the body man, Som, could get the back open. I'm only out $50.00, my deductible, and my insurance company had a check in my hand in 2 days. Turns out that since the man who hit me didn't have insurance, he got a citation and must appear in court the second week of March. I am most fortunate not to have been damaged physically, and car body damage can be repaired.


Yippee for the law, lets hope the Judge is sensible and takes his licence off him. If he is making stupid decisions like driving a mechanically unsafe vehicle on the road, he deserves to lose that honor

Speaking of cars, as most of you would be aware, Toyota had to do a worldwide recall due to faulty airbags (main one actually) after some people died from flying metal bits when deployed. My car is one, and I finally confirmed it today after booking in for another recall affecting the master window controls on the drivers door. Another few weeks, and I will not be as nervious driving. Shortly after the original announcement the airbag indicator in my baby stayed on. An inquiry to Toyota revealed that the whole system was most likely down, so I opted to wait until the recall to fix it. I think that it is the master airbag in the steering wheel which is the problem and the one due to be replaced. Plus I didn't have $100+ for the test and repair. Only reason I suspect this is that I have used this vehicle in all weathers to do newspaper home deliveries.

On a sadder note, Fiji's death toll is, unfortunately, rising. On the 6pm local news it is now up to 21 with more expected.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I don't think I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


I hope you can get to the bottom of the mess of your water bill Julie, have you checked the meter as discussed to find out about a leak?
I surely hope you wont have to give up the internet. Even if it mean possible getting a pre paid internet connection so you can still communicate with all your friends. HUGS


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


{{{{{{{{{{{Cathy}}}}}}}}}}} Now your friend is free of pain.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> did it damage his house. thank goodness he was gone. --- sam


He was renting one of the mill cottages, although still standing it was badly damaged and unsafe. All the cottages were condemned and the residents moved out. He's staying with my brother, but may get to rent in a newly built development in the village. So lucky not to be still working in the mill or he would be dead.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful blue skies here this morning . Quite chilly and very frosty . But nice to be out and about in lovely fresh air . Quite light on the mornings as well now . Spring must be on the way . Hopefully it will stay dry for a couple of days so I can get out and tidy the garden up 
More evidence Spring is on the way
Not very clear Mishka was eager to get back in


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are getting there slowly, Fan, Shakila rang me to say to give her a phone call, and she will drive down and collect me from the bus stop - Nasir had two lengthy conversations with the budget advisor and we are well on the way to sorting the problem.


Well, it's sounding a bit less serious now, hope it's all resolved very soon -you've had enough worry!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> I wondered where Kayes comment came from! Don't think I know the poem.


The poem in question is 'Sea Fever', by John Masefield. Most people here are familiar with the first line, 'I must go down to the seas again, To the lonely sea and the sky', but I am not sure how many could get beyond that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are getting there slowly, Fan, Shakila rang me to say to give her a phone call, and she will drive down and collect me from the bus stop - Nasir had two lengthy conversations with the budget advisor and we are well on the way to sorting the problem.


Well that sounds a bit more positive. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you can get to the bottom of the mess of your water bill Julie, have you checked the meter as discussed to find out about a leak?
> I surely hope you wont have to give up the internet. Even if it mean possible getting a pre paid internet connection so you can still communicate with all your friends. HUGS


I think, Cathy, it is time we institute a big group hug

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your SILs father, my condolences to you family.


RE Sassafrass...... condolences from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think, Cathy, it is time we institute a big group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Yep, great idea! I am in.....


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think, Cathy, it is time we institute a big group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


That feels good! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I may be showing my ignorance here, but am I the only one who has missed on the references to other nursery rhymes and childrens' stories in the book, Goodnight Moon? I've read it a million times to the grandkids and was wondering how the play was going to stretch out a 3 minute book to a full hour's play. Well the 3 bears in the picture - they played that out with 3 bears and chairs dance and song number, the cow jumped over the moon - an entire skit of the jumping cow with the spoon & the dish and the cat and the fiddle doing the emcee'ing. Then there's the clock with the mouse - Hickory Dickory Dock, the red balloon from the French book, Kittens and their mittens, and the photograph of the bunny in the stream (Runaway Bunny). Now, if I can figure out the telephone and yellow lamp, it will be all set. The cast also added a little extra about a loose tooth and the tooth fairy and a couple of other ad libs. Really a very enjoyable show. The City's chief of police read Goodnight Moon and Runaway Bunny to the crowd before the play. What a great outing. You can see the youngest granddaughter, our oldest daughter, our son, and youngest daughter, and oldest granddaughter in this photo that our DDIL took. And, then a photo of all three grandkids. They're each a year older as of this January and February. Ages 7, 4 and 2.


Lovely photo.... I haven't read Goodnight Moon although I have heard of it. Now you have me thinking what the Nursery Rhyme could be about a telephone and yellow lamp! Sounds like a lovely play.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the scarf I finally finished for DD's boyfriend. Started running out of yarn so I made some changes in the pattern and the ends are asymentrical. (sp) He liked it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Yellow Mieczyk! We are a friendly bunch and welcome new folks. Main thing to remember is no talk that causes controversy (i.e. politics, religious preference, etc.) and just play nice. We all share knitting ideas, family goings on, recipes and life in general. Just jump on in the conversations.


And welcome from me too.....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Condolences to family Sassisfrass, life is very hard at times but we get through the bad times and keep going somehow.
> Julie just called and I'm gobsmacked
> at the horrendous bill she faces.
> Just hope the landlord can help her. Good that the church are helping out with food.
> ...


I am having a hard time getting my mind around this, Julie, as well. Did your landlord not get the bill settled and let you start with a clean slate when you moved in? Have you not been paying the water bill every month as part of your rent? Inquiring minds are wanting to know and praying for you in the meantime. Kindly keep us updated.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, we are usually over 100 degrees Late May-Oct, so you are probably right. Also, we don't have a lovely ocean and ocean breezes, though we usually cool down 20-30 degrees at night and don't have humidity.
> Tami, so glad putting DBIL to rest is over and your family could have a fun day together on Sunday. Hope you get to wind down and rest this week.


Oh my, that is a very long time to have constant temperatures that high. Wow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I really like this pattern, Sam. Thanks!


thewren said:


> here is a great christmas gift to knit. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/02/19/fishermans-rib-hand-warmers/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Fishermans%20Rib%20Hand%20Warmers%20%7C%20T5&utm_term=Sew


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the history and the photos. I can't imagine weeks and weeks aboard such a ship. Our ancestors were a tough bunch!


darowil said:


> And now for some photos- can post 3 at once this way


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pleased your daughter is feeling better, Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Cathy - so sorry for our loss.
> 
> Pacer - so sorry something like that hit so close to home. Glad you are all safe, but I'm sure someone you know personally has been affected by this. Also so sorry to hear of more hospital stays for Bella and Faith. Prayers are with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice scarf, Gwen, and handsome guy! Great knitting.


Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the scarf I finally finished for DD's boyfriend. Started running out of yarn so I made some changes in the pattern and the ends are asymentrical. (sp) He liked it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a nice family outing, Tami. I have heard that is a wonderful museum. You needed happy!


tami_ohio said:


> Quick stop in to say hello and mark my spot. I still need to finish last week. I see you are already on page 31. You have been very talkative! It has been a very long and tiring weekend. Saturday was a hard day for all of us as we laid DBIL to rest. But a good day with family to support each other. And no drama! And a migraine to go with it. I have not had a migraine in years, but it sure picked a bad time to hit. I think part of it was weather related, as it started just about the same time the high winds hit Friday evening. The rest I am sure was due to stress. By this morning it was almost gone. Good thing DH drove both ways yesterday, as there was no way I could have driven the 2 1/2 hours home from the funeral. I could not handle the lights in the dark. It is the first time I have had that problem.
> 
> Today was another long day spent with the kids and grandkids. But this was a fun day. We started by picking up DS, DDIL, and the boys, and meeting DD, her SO, and the kids, and headed north. We stopped for breakfast at Denny's at the Flying J truck stop, and played football with straw wrappers with DGD. Ooops! But we did pick up our mess before we left! And we were seated in a little corner room, so we really weren't disturbing anyone else. Then it was north to Dearborn, Michigan to the Henry Ford Museum. I made it thru most of it before my left knee said no more, mid step. So I sat on a convenient bench while the others finished the rest of the exhibits. I missed the trains. Darn. But we bought the family pass, so we can go back as much as we want the rest of the year. Arriana even took a nap while her daddy carried her in the baby sling. She only wanted daddy today for most things. Made his day! And I think he had a good time. He doesn't often get a day of just fun, and even less often with all of us. He works so hard to take good care of them. Then we stopped for pizza at our favorite pizza place. After we demolished most of 4 pizzas, 2 large delux, 1 large meat lovers, and a small meat lovers with no cheese, we brought home 1 piece of the cheeseless meat lover, and 4 of one of the delux, we stopped for ice cream at our favorite dairy. Pictures will follow later, after I upload them. If you are on face book with me, you may see some I was tagged in yesterday, and any that the girls may have posted today and tagged me in. I didn't take any with my phone that would make for a quick post. Hoping I don't crash the next few days, but if I do, it was worth it! But I do need to do at least a little laundry, as I am out of socks. Ooops. I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> Almost 10pm, and I will be going to bed shortly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I'm going to go knit some on the shawl I just started. Tomorrow I'm going to lock the Crest of the Wave shawl I just finished. Also go see the doctor about scheduling the cataract surgery. Can not wait to get these eyes done; So irritated seeing things through a haze.
> 
> Oh, I meant to say I got one of those vertical slicers to make zucchini noodles; called a veghetti and had so much fun making dinner tonight. I did thin spiral ribbons of zucchini tonight; sauted (sp?) them in olive oil adding in sea salt, garlic, basil. Tossed in fresh mushrooms and diced tomatoes then some ravioli. Topped it off with shredded parmesan cheese. It was so good DH said it was gourmet cooking. I told him that was going just a bit far but thanked him for the complement. Will definitely be using this new gadget a lot with other veggies. Fast too!
> 
> Okay...off to knit. TTYL


That sounds very yummy. You are a gourmet chef now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I am having a hard time getting my mind around this, Julie, as well. Did your landlord not get the bill settled and let you start with a clean slate when you moved in? Have you not been paying the water bill every month as part of your rent? Inquiring minds are wanting to know and praying for you in the meantime. Kindly keep us updated.


Not sure if NZ is the same as here but here if you are renting then the tenant has to pay the useage charges of the bill and the owner has to pay the water rates part of the bill. So I assume that if the last tenant never paid and the owner refused to pay that part as it wasnt his responsibility then the whole thing just keeps on growing. However I would have thought that the meter would and should have been read when new tenant (julie) moved in so that she would only be liable for the usage from that reading. It doesnt sound like that has happened though. What a pickle.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8 am here. Good morning. &#9786;&#127774;

W's up and down all night. &#128533; 

Hope I am not to late to get in on that group hug (((((((hugs))))))
Julie I am so relieved to hear that the meeting went well.

Time to get Gage up but I will be back&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll do my best to give you lots of tempting recipes. --- sam



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Right! I am also the one who needs a lot of encouragement to get down to cooking! I hope it may change with your recipies


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

22 february is 'margarita day'. Tequila, triple sec and lime juice (and ice) are everything youll need to celebrate Margarita Day  that and some good friends, a tropical beach (or luxurious urban apartment) and some delectable nibbles.

Founded in 1881, the Wharton School is a prestigious business school at which University?


Columbia University 

Princeton University 

Harvard University 

University of Pennsylvania 

You are more likely to be killed by a champagne cork than by a poisonous spider.

February 22
1975 - Drew Barrymore
1950 - Julius Erving
(1732-1799) George Washington

22 feFebruary 22, 1980
The U.S. hockey team beat the Soviets 4-3 In a stunning upset at the Winter Olympics in Lake Placid, N.Y.

Answer: The Wharton School is the business school of the University of Pennsylvania, an Ivy League university in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Wharton was established in 1881 through a donation from Joseph Wharton. It is the first business school in the United States. Wharton is widely regarded as one of the world's top institutions for business education. In 2014-2015, the U.S. News & World Report ranked Wharton's undergraduate program first, MBA program first, and executive MBA program also first, making Wharton the only


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been changing a bit for me . I've tried a couple of Sam s recipes , my family were happy with the results even I enjoyed them


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw your awnser before started mine jeanette and it was almost like one i was going to write so i will just say 'amen'. ---sam



RookieRetiree said:


> And, we're so glad you joined. I'm inspired by your courage and fearless knitting and the outcomes are fabulous! You've become a dear friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most anxious to see this set. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Rookie . Although if you see my knitting now you wouldn't think much of it . Both son and husband looked baffled when they tried to figure out what I've been knitting . I decided to make my own little boy shorts and I used a 3x3 rib so they look cute when I stretch them out but weird when not stretched , and now I'm trying to do a top down cardy with a cable . I thought I had gone wrong so I pulled it all out and started again . It wasn't wrong grrrr


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn margaret i really like the red in the top picture. --- sam



darowil said:


> Whoops- I had even taken photos just to post them!
> I like the Bendigo yarns though don't find the regular one really good- splits a bit. These ones are the Luxury, softer for a baby so see what these are like. Now is a good time to try them as with the dollar so low here they will be cheaper for you (the same with trying Melissas yarns actually!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ya know I did try Sonja's trick but it just didn't work for me...ROFL. I agree that DD's boyfriend is a nice looking young man. He is so nice too; treats her like an equal yet a princess too. He does drug counseling for the court system here. Could sit and chat with him for hours. Today he came by and fixed the wireless connection on my printer for me.


Sounds like he's a keeper. It's always nice when our kids choose someone we really like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - had i seen this photo i would have seen it was a clipper ship. sorry. The City of Adelaide was among the fastest clippers on the LondonAdelaide run, sharing the record of 65 days with Yatala, which was later broken only by the Torrens

--- sam



darowil said:


> Depends on when in its very varied life the photos and model are from.Try this one- http://cityofadelaide.org.au/ship-1/the-ship/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Nasir is taking the previous tenant to court over the outstanding amount, By my reckoning and that of the lady at the Ministry my portion is $629, at the moment I am just covering the amount I will owe forwards. The budget advisor from Church has just left, he is going to see if he can work out which is my meter. I moved in 6th February last year, so it is approximately a years worth of water.


Even $50/month for water for one person seems alot. If the lady at the ministry agrees with the $629,hopefully she will talk to whoever you owe & make them see reason. It's good people from your church will help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are getting there slowly, Fan, Shakila rang me to say to give her a phone call, and she will drive down and collect me from the bus stop - Nasir had two lengthy conversations with the budget advisor and we are well on the way to sorting the problem.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got 3 for 2 so I bought the sirdar touch in blue going to make the cowl as a gift for middle sons girlfriend and 2 dk 100g , one in a denim colour I've been looking for . I got 20% off for first time order too


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh . He already thinks I'm losing my marbles . If I made him knitted shorts it would confirm his suspicions 😄


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> He was renting one of the mill cottages, although still standing it was badly damaged and unsafe. All the cottages were condemned and the residents moved out. He's staying with my brother, but may get to rent in a newly built development in the village. So lucky not to be still working in the mill or he would be dead.


So lucky he wasn't near the mill when the disaster happened but with losing his home & several friends it's no wonder he is traumatized, poor man.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I forget again, where, between Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon has snow? My sister is over there doing a self drive trip and found snow which absolutely delighted her. She is traveling with an female American friend, they left the American's husband behind.


When we went there both Page & Flagstaff had snow, they are both at higher elevation. Sorleena could probably give you a better answer as its more in her neck of the woods


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in on this one too......glad your landlord and others are trying to help get this sorted out for you.



Lurker 2 said:


> I think, Cathy, it is time we institute a big group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Sugar, thank you so much.
Margaret, forgot to say how much I enjoyed big ships. 
Busy bee, hope recall happens soon, I would be so worried driving with dangerous airbags.
Julie, glad things seem to be sorting out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, lovely flowers, I recognize the crocuses but what are the others? At first I thought daffodils but the foliage doesn't look like them. 
No chance of any flowers here for about 3 months yet, still buried!


Kate, looks like your weekend away was in a beautiful spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are wonderful pictures Kate. Would be lovely postcards. I've never seen such tame deer. There is such beautiful countryside in Scotland. 


KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


Pleased you got to see her before she passed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I thought I would never get my house in order either. I moved in October after 16 years in the same house. I had serious health problems and even ended up in hospital with Dr.s orders not to move or carry anything. Now it is almost all settled. I just have to work in my studio but it all feels very homey. StellaK


Glad you are feeling more settled Stella.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love seeing Scotland.
TNS, glad DS is safe.
Sonja, enjoyed garden pics.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Puplover - Congratulations! What beautiful girls and Mia has gorgeous eyes.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in on this one too......glad your landlord and others are trying to help get this sorted out for you.


Hugs to all from me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - So sorry to hear of your money worries, are you sure CAB wouldn't be able to make sure you are getting everything you are entitled to? They were a great help to my brother when he had financial problems.
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


So beautiful; I'd like to be there!

Last night was Greek awards night--fancy dress, catered meal, lots of awards given out to chapters and individuals for scholarship, leadership, service work. All housemothers were called up on stage and given thanks and a bouquet of flowers. Afterwards, a staff person from a buying group many of the houses use, took a small group of us out for a glass of wine. Nice evening. I found it heart-warming to be among this large group of exceptional young adults. The world will be a better place because of them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to *Yellow Mieczky* from me here in Scotland too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anything you want to know or don't understand just ask . I was the newbie this time last year and everyone was so welcoming and friendly and now they can't stop me from talking 😄


......and believe me we've tried! :lol: :lol: (Sorry Sonja, only kidding!)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Welcome to *Yellow Mieczky* from me here in Scotland too.


And from me in the middle of the US


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Welcome to *Yellow Mieczky* from me here in Scotland too.


Weird! Sometimes it looks like a post doesn't go, and then there are two!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry for your loss, Sassafrass.


Condolences from me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely flowers, I recognize the crocuses but what are the others? At first I thought daffodils but the foliage doesn't look like them.
> No chance of any flowers here for about 3 months yet, still buried!
> 
> Kate, looks like your weekend away was in a beautiful spot.


They are dwarf daffodils Bonnie growing in the middle of another plant


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are getting there slowly, Fan, Shakila rang me to say to give her a phone call, and she will drive down and collect me from the bus stop - Nasir had two lengthy conversations with the budget advisor and we are well on the way to sorting the problem.


Sounds like better news Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> ......and believe me we've tried! :lol: :lol:


Aahhh. so it was you who sent the gag and sticky tape 😄


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think, Cathy, it is time we institute a big group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


Beautiful pictures Kate glad you had a lovely time and no rain in sight


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So pleased your daughter is feeling better, Rookie!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice scarf, Gwen, and handsome guy! Great knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aahhh. so it was you who sent the gag and sticky tape 😄


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Meant to come right back here but being as I was up throughout the night I went back to sleep and got up 45 mins ago. Deuce wad curled up right behind my legs snoozing away&#9786;

I think I will go to knitting group tonight have only gone the one time because of illness. So I am looking forward to going.

Yellow I forgot to say Welcome from Canada&#128075;


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Kathy! (Gottastch)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for you loss joy - i bet you have some wonderful memories of him that hopefully will help you through this difficult time. sounds like daughter has a great husband. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Fan, healing energy for SIL, hugs to you. It is hard to watch loved ones decline.
> My beloved SIL's father passed away unexpectedly last night. He was a true gentlemen with an impish sense of humor and raised a wonderful, loving, loyal, kind son. I feel honored to have known him.
> Sugar, hus, you were a loving friend.
> Maya and I hiked in the hills with Pat. She has no idea she is a Doberman. When we got out of car 3 teens on bikes were there. She was fine and went to get petted. They rode up to the saddle ahead of us, turned and rode down past us. She hid behind me peeking out at my knee til they passed. Silly girl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?

v=5KFCv1tdvnQ


cmaliza said:


> ~~~There are several versions of this song....my favorite so far is Matt Watroba.
> Here is one link that you can follow to many more....just Google: "Old Love". A very lovely song...always brings tears to my eyes.
> Old Love (cover) - YouTube
> Video for song lyrics for "we've got an old love"▶ 3:54
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good looking grandchildren jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I may be showing my ignorance here, but am I the only one who has missed on the references to other nursery rhymes and childrens' stories in the book, Goodnight Moon? I've read it a million times to the grandkids and was wondering how the play was going to stretch out a 3 minute book to a full hour's play. Well the 3 bears in the picture - they played that out with 3 bears and chairs dance and song number, the cow jumped over the moon - an entire skit of the jumping cow with the spoon & the dish and the cat and the fiddle doing the emcee'ing. Then there's the clock with the mouse - Hickory Dickory Dock, the red balloon from the French book, Kittens and their mittens, and the photograph of the bunny in the stream (Runaway Bunny). Now, if I can figure out the telephone and yellow lamp, it will be all set. The cast also added a little extra about a loose tooth and the tooth fairy and a couple of other ad libs. Really a very enjoyable show. The City's chief of police read Goodnight Moon and Runaway Bunny to the crowd before the play. What a great outing. You can see the youngest granddaughter, our oldest daughter, our son, and youngest daughter, and oldest granddaughter in this photo that our DDIL took. And, then a photo of all three grandkids. They're each a year older as of this January and February. Ages 7, 4 and 2.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Sam. Thank you for the lovely message you sent me. I also want to thank Joy for her lovely essage also the prayer warriors We haven,t gotten a date yet for my DH surgery or my catarract surgery. Trying to just take one day at a time. Gld your snow melted quickly and hope spring comes quickly for you. Not on the computer much as my vision is very poor at the moment, so please forgive misspelled words etc. Blesseings sent to allin need.


You are both in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. will admit to skipping over the food recipes as food and I are not talking at the moment. Caught a virus from upstairs. Complete and utter misery yesterday. Feeling better today but not fully over so will be taking it easy. Did have to change appointment for Echo though as too sick to go. Poor woman on the other end of the phone must of thought I was a crazy, rambled a bit. Will be back later, have to check some things out, did miss the last 30 pages of last week. Will see if anything important happened in the summary.


Hope you are now fully recovered. And that you can have the rescheduled appointment soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I haven't been on much and not commenting a lot either; but I wanted to let you all know that I am so glad that everyone is here. Our family here is the best group of brothers and sisters friends I have had such consistent contact with in many decades and locations. Y'all are so valuable to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> You round out my life and contribute to the sense of purpose for my days. I love each of you for your very special gifts and talents.
> 
> ...


And you can apply those same tributes to yourself from us! I love you, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was talking to Vicky this morning about the TP and saying how meaningfull it is to so many of us.
> In fact here is a back view of Elizabeth- I was taking a photo of the view and she stepped in and said they can't see details sp put her in for them. Vicky isn't hiding her hands- she is keeping the sun off them. It was good we went this morning as it would be warm this afternoon. After the walk it was around lunch time so the 5 of us went to lunch as well. By htis time it was too late to go to Guild without the car so I'm now home relaxing. David is getting his worm farm and compost bin (assuming they are OK)but said he would rather the room in the car in case he needed it so here I am. Always nice when I offer to be nice and he says no- especially when he has a good reason.
> And a couple of the animals we saw. A Kookaburra in a gum tree (rather than on a roof top as the last one) and a koala- not a great shot as he was a bit far way but you can get some idea of how lovely they can look.


Wonderful pictures, especially of Vicki and Elizabeth. Has Vicki looked into the baby wearing slings and wraps? They are wonderful. So helpful to my DD with Arriana. And easier on your back when carrying the baby.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the Crest of the Wave shawl and also the scarf I was making for DD's boyfriend. Will try to get them blocked tomorrow and hopefully will be able to share a picture of each. I know in the scarf there are several "designs elements" but I think it will still look good. DD said "he won't notice them"...LOL. I got the yarn I had ordered for the dishcloth sweater workshop that Shirley will start on the 25th.
> 
> Martina will be keeping your sister in my prayers still; so glad she is able to now change the dressing herself. I take it that the healing is moving forward now. Pray that her options for additional treatment will soon also be settled and there will be a complete healing.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your time with your family!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam always comes up with lots of interesting recipes.
> Do you have a family to cook for?


Well, Bonnie, not so much, I live with my parents but my mum does most of the cooking.
She just likes her way and does it in the morning when I am at work. When I come back there isn't much to do unless I want something special.

Which is not too stimulating for me as I prefer to eat anything that is ready than to cook something just for the fun of cooking 
Lazy me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too relaxing I think- David is asleep on the couch and I am struggling to stay awake.


A belated birthday wish for David from me!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Feel comfortable. Your English is very good and I am embarrassed to say I only speak one language. I'll bet few of us here could speak/read/write Polish.


Thanks! but you don't need to learn other languages to communicate with people around the world! I bet that if Polish were so popular and widespread as English, I wouldn't bother to learn any other language!

And this way I have a hobby - learning foreign languages.
A number 2 hobby, of course, my first one is knitting!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Welcome! Any "mistakes" will be sorted out by all of us together...not to worry! We love the input, and are adept at "cypher decoding"! :lol: Practice is always a good thing! Keep at it!


yes, I hope to practise a lot, and I already know from experience that KPers are the kindest people ever and always willing to help!!!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

thewren said:


> you are welcome to join us anytime yellow mleczyk - no real rules - we like to keep the conversation light - if you have been reading along with us i am sure you have noticed the care we show for one another - we like to share stories about ourselves - show our knitting and crocheting. we are so anxious for you to join us for a cuppa as often as you can - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you, Sam! For the moment I am a bit lost with so many people, topics and posts!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends. It has been ages I know, so thanks to the summary queens for all your work. Without the summaries, I would be completely lost.
> 
> First I want to tell those of you with such awful family problems that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and prayers for our dear Gwen, Joy, Melody, Tami, and Sonja for strength and comfort for you and your families as you deal with current problems.
> 
> ...


Oh how I feel your pain. As long as the MRI and exrays don't show any damage, I have a suggestion for you to try. It worked for me. Find a tennis ball. Now lay or sit, however you need to, and put the tennis ball at the spot that is the most painful. You will only be able to stand the pain for a second or two. This opens the area where the nerve is pinched, allowing it to release. Also, alternate heat and ice on the area. My niece was a massage therapist, and when I had so much trouble years ago, she told me to do this. Also had me stand with my hands on my hips in front of her. She told me my right leg is 1/4" shorter than my left and to put a lift in that shoe. Between the lift in the shoe, and the tennis ball trick, I seldom have any trouble with sciatica anymore.

Good luck to your DD & DS for new jobs.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to the group. We are happy to have you join us. As others said, the only rules are to mind our manners (play nicely together) and share as you feel inclined.
> 
> It isn't necessary to respond to every post by everyone here. If we all sat around a very large table, it is not likely that we could or should try to be a part of every conversation, all going on at the same time. No one will take it as a snub or insult; and any typing errors or language/translation mistakes will be missed by most of us because our brains tend to read what you intend rather than necessarily what your computer ''corrected'' on it's own for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explanation, Ohio Joy! that seems to be my biggest problem at the moment - put together the nick, the real name and the person behind together with the topic of the posts. 
Lost, lost, lost


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Not having a very good time here this afternoon 
Firstly I nearly set fire to the kitchen told you kitchens and me don't mix 
Secondly I am trying to knit a lovely cable top down cardigan but it's confusing me so much the way it's written finally think I understand everything apart from where to put the markers . I'm guessing when it says rim it means edge . I will get there eventually but I was expecting to be further along than the collar 
Thirdly son came home saying he had lost his wallet so cancelled his bank card told him to wait till tomorrow for anything else which was a good thing as he has now found it in his friends car 
Think I will go for a walk with Mishka and clear my head 
At least that counts as three hopefully


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Yellow please post pics of your shawls. Please😆


They are on ravlery, I had a terrible lack of creativity over the winter, so there is almost nothing new there 
but it is changing now with longer days and more sunshine, and I have a new shawl in the testing and another one just next to me, in the making.

and instead of knitting it - I am meeting you here


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

TNS said:


> Of course! Welcome to our chat. Let us know about your life in Poland, what you like to knit/ crochet and cook! Hugs from Guernsey in the British Channel Islands.


Thanks! I knit lace, most of the time.
and I hope to share some Polish cuisine once there is something good in the making  
as it's Monday today, the dinner was a pie collecting everything that was left after the weekend


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


You are a lucky person to live in such a beautiful place!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Well, Bonnie, not so much, I live with my parents but my mum does most of the cooking.
> She just likes her way and does it in the morning when I am at work. When I come back there isn't much to do unless I want something special.
> 
> Which is not too stimulating for me as I prefer to eat anything that is ready than to cook something just for the fun of cooking
> Lazy me!


I sometimes wish I had someone to cook for me😄
I've seen your beautiful designs & posted a link to your ravelry page last night.
Do you live in a city? I live on a farm in the Canadian prairies


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


I am so sorry to hear your friend has passed. Sending you hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I thought I would never get my house in order either. I moved in October after 16 years in the same house. I had serious health problems and even ended up in hospital with Dr.s orders not to move or carry anything. Now it is almost all settled. I just have to work in my studio but it all feels very homey. StellaK


Good to hear that you are mostly settled!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow wonderful Scottish countryside, it reminds me so much of our South Island, no wonder our Scottish pioneers settled there and named places after their homeland. Would love to go to Scotland and see where my family came from, it's on the bucket list. 
A big welcome to the new lady from Poland.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sometimes wish I had someone to cook for me😄
> I've seen your beautiful designs & posted a link to your ravelry page last night.
> Do you live in a city? I live on a farm in the Canadian prairies


thank, I have seen the link.

no, I live in a town, not a big one and with plenty of blocks of flats 
I will take some pictures tomorrow - it's dark now


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.

She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.

I don't know anything else for certain right now but would greatly appreciate your prayers for her situation and health. I will find out later what arrangement we will need to make for DGGD's care and supervision in the days ahead.

No diagnosis has been confirmed yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well our newest DGD is here! She was born Valentine's Day and her name is Jersey Marie. Mom had a rough time and ended up with a c-section, Dr. did not do a great job of that tore some ligaments trying to get her out and thought he had nicked mom's colon so had to have a surgeon come in and check her out before he could close her up. All are home and doing well now.
> 
> My mom had another heart attack Friday and they did another catherization yesterday morning, put in two more stents (she now has 12 total) and they ballooned several other places. She only got 3 months this time. I may be taking some time off of work for awhile to spend time with her and help her get the house cleaned out and hopefully even move into town. Not sure yet of course how thats all going to work, we will talk about it more when she is out of the hospital.
> 
> ...


Congratulations grandma! Sorry mom had such a hard time with the birth.

Prayers for your mom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> They are on ravlery, I had a terrible lack of creativity over the winter, so there is almost nothing new there
> but it is changing now with longer days and more sunshine, and I have a new shawl in the testing and another one just next to me, in the making.
> 
> and instead of knitting it - I am meeting you here


Yes, I spend too much time here too😄

It sure is nice to see the days getting longer, it's been warmer than normal here this winter but it's still nice to feel like spring is on the way.

I look forward to seeing your next shawl


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


Lovely photos, Kate! I was quite surprised by the Glen Coe picture - the only time I have been there, it was completely covered in snow, and that was in May. I am glad you enjoyed kinder weather for your break!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


Ohio Joy, I am so sorry to hear that! 
sending my best thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I knit lace, most of the time.
> and I hope to share some Polish cuisine once there is something good in the making
> as it's Monday today, the dinner was a pie collecting everything that was left after the weekend


We will look forward to your recipes. There are many people in my area whose families came from Poland, Russia, the Ukraine & Germany when this area was homesteadedjust over 100yrs ago so we eat lots of foods from those areas.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joys, so sorry to hear the news of your daughter. We moms have a hard time when our kids worry us. Sending you a hug and prayers for your daughter. It is criminal the way some bosses treat employees.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


Welcome! Just pop in and start commenting. We love having new people join in. I am sure you have already been welcomed by others. I have been away all weekend, and have only just got half way to catching up. Please join us often.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Well, Bonnie, not so much, I live with my parents but my mum does most of the cooking.
> She just likes her way and does it in the morning when I am at work. When I come back there isn't much to do unless I want something special.
> 
> Which is not too stimulating for me as I prefer to eat anything that is ready than to cook something just for the fun of cooking
> Lazy me!


That's my favourite kind of cooking-when someone else does it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not having a very good time here this afternoon
> Firstly I nearly set fire to the kitchen told you kitchens and me don't mix
> Secondly I am trying to knit a lovely cable top down cardigan but it's confusing me so much the way it's written finally think I understand everything apart from where to put the markers . I'm guessing when it says rim it means edge . I will get there eventually but I was expecting to be further along than the collar
> Thirdly son came home saying he had lost his wallet so cancelled his bank card told him to wait till tomorrow for anything else which was a good thing as he has now found it in his friends car
> ...


Hope things turn around and get sunnier for you. What pattern are you working on---could it be from Drops? I've not seen the term "rim" before.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ohio Joy. Your daughter is in my prayers, as are you all. Hoping the Drs are able to sort her out quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


Sending you prayers and hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


Don't worry, just do your best. You will find that there are summaries at the beginning of each tea party that help us all keep up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - love the photos of your outing. Looks like a great place to sit and relax with friends.

It was nice here over the weekend too and the two oldest grandchildren were thrilled when I saw them on Sunday morning and they announced - Look, I can wear short sleeves! They did need jackets outside, but it was glorious to see the sunshine and have it be in the 40's and even low 50's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, healing energy for SIL, hugs to you. It is hard to watch loved ones decline.
> My beloved SIL's father passed away unexpectedly last night. He was a true gentlemen with an impish sense of humor and raised a wonderful, loving, loyal, kind son. I feel honored to have known him.
> Sugar, hus, you were a loving friend.
> Maya and I hiked in the hills with Pat. She has no idea she is a Doberman. When we got out of car 3 teens on bikes were there. She was fine and went to get petted. They rode up to the saddle ahead of us, turned and rode down past us. She hid behind me peeking out at my knee til they passed. Silly girl.


My sympathy for the passing of your SIL's father.

Silly Maya, but I bet if they had threatened you, Maya would have protected you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Aren't they cute? Wait until you see them with the face done. Yes, for kids, but I think it would be a real hoot if we decided to make them for ourselves for each to wear to the KAP some year. Sure would have been nice to have something warm like those on the first time we visited the Alpaca farm.


Rookie, you are crazy! Not only would it take me 3 years to knit a pair big enough to fit me, but everyone who saw me in a pair would have a heart attack! But you are right, it sure would have been nice to have something warm for our visit to the Alpaca farm.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well said Kathleendoris!


Well said Kathleendoris!
Kathleendoris wrote:
I am sure someone else will fill you in on the rules, but as far as I can see 'Play nice' and 'Embrace our differences' just about covers it all! You certainly can join in. It is great to have a member from Poland: the more territory we cover, the more interesting our chatter becomes. So, welcome from me!

~~~ditto ditto ditto....welcome from me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both, I've seen photos on KP but here's the Ravelry link. She has some very pretty things
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/yellow-mleczyk


Beautiful work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, we are usually over 100 degrees Late May-Oct, so you are probably right. Also, we don't have a lovely ocean and ocean breezes, though we usually cool down 20-30 degrees at night and don't have humidity.
> Tami, so glad putting DBIL to rest is over and your family could have a fun day together on Sunday. Hope you get to wind down and rest this week.


Me, too! I am sitting here trying to catch up, and can hardly keep my eyes open.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the monster longies, Hallelujah.
> 
> Just need to do the face.


~~~Really nice looking knitting. Anxious to see the face! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this, Joy. On the positive side, it sounds as if she got help very quickly and is receiving good care. But she is far too young for this to be happening at all. My best wishes to her and to you and the rest of the family, because this cannot be other than a major setback for the whole group.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Nasir is taking the previous tenant to court over the outstanding amount, By my reckoning and that of the lady at the Ministry my portion is $629, at the moment I am just covering the amount I will owe forwards. The budget advisor from Church has just left, he is going to see if he can work out which is my meter. I moved in 6th February last year, so it is approximately a years worth of water.


Praying this can be worked out that you only owe your portion. And that someone can figure out which meter is yours. And no leaks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are getting there slowly, Fan, Shakila rang me to say to give her a phone call, and she will drive down and collect me from the bus stop - Nasir had two lengthy conversations with the budget advisor and we are well on the way to sorting the problem.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Scarf looks great Gwen ,


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think, Cathy, it is time we institute a big group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in. We all need one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> What a nice family outing, Tami. I have heard that is a wonderful museum. You needed happy!


It was really nice time. It's a wonderful museum. If you get the chance, do go. We all needed happy! I still haven't gotten my photos uploaded.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


Beautiful scenery.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both, I've seen photos on KP but here's the Ravelry link. She has some very pretty things
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/yellow-mleczyk


~~~Thanks for the link. She has many many gorgeous pieces!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! but you don't need to learn other languages to communicate with people around the world! I bet that if Polish were so popular and widespread as English, I wouldn't bother to learn any other language!
> 
> And this way I have a hobby - learning foreign languages.
> A number 2 hobby, of course, my first one is knitting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not having a very good time here this afternoon
> Firstly I nearly set fire to the kitchen told you kitchens and me don't mix
> Secondly I am trying to knit a lovely cable top down cardigan but it's confusing me so much the way it's written finally think I understand everything apart from where to put the markers . I'm guessing when it says rim it means edge . I will get there eventually but I was expecting to be further along than the collar
> Thirdly son came home saying he had lost his wallet so cancelled his bank card told him to wait till tomorrow for anything else which was a good thing as he has now found it in his friends car
> ...


So glad you didn't set fire to the kitchen, sorry you are having pattern problems, glad that DS found his wallet.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone is coming this afternoon to check the hot water cylinder, and to look under the house for leaks. I am hoping they may also be able to help me sort out which of the water meters, is mine.


~~~Keeping fingers crossed for all kinds of good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I knit lace, most of the time.
> and I hope to share some Polish cuisine once there is something good in the making
> as it's Monday today, the dinner was a pie collecting everything that was left after the weekend


I look forward to the Polish recipes. And even a few words, though I won't know how to pronounce them! DH's grandparents came from Poland.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are getting there slowly, Fan, Shakila rang me to say to give her a phone call, and she will drive down and collect me from the bus stop - Nasir had two lengthy conversations with the budget advisor and we are well on the way to sorting the problem.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


Absolutely sending prayers her way. And yours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> That's my favourite kind of cooking-when someone else does it.


Mine too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Whew! I am caught up! page 43. I have not commented much, just trying to catch up 43 pages! Lots of great knitting, and scenery, and baby photos! And prayers for all in need.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think, Cathy, it is time we institute a big group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


~~~I'm in! Love these hugs! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohio Joy my heart is breaking right now. Your daughter is still so young. I hope it wasn't a heart attack. Prayer warrior on duty sending up prayers for your daughter.

I have done not a thing today. Lounged in bed after waking up (the 2nd time, lol) and played on my tablet. I am going to give Gage a choice of going with me to knitting group or staying home with his dad. I am feeling up to going and I know the lady who runs it called 2x and sounded worried.

So this is the look Deuce gave me when I stopped petting and snuggling him and picked up my phone to go on kp. He looks unimpressed to say the least.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy my heart is breaking right now. Your daughter is still so young. I hope it wasn't a heart attack. Prayer warrior on duty sending up prayers for your daughter.
> 
> I have done not a thing today. Lounged in bed after waking up (the 2nd time, lol) and played on my tablet. I am going to give Gage a choice of going with me to knitting group or staying home with his dad. I am feeling up to going and I know the lady who runs it called 2x and sounded worried.
> 
> So this is the look Deuce gave me when I stopped petting and snuggling him and picked up my phone to go on kp. He looks unimpressed to say the least.


Enjoy knitting group. Good to give Gage his choice, and nice that the lady who runs it has called to check on you. Deuce is cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rookie, you are crazy! Not only would it take me 3 years to knit a pair big enough to fit me, but everyone who saw me in a pair would have a heart attack! But you are right, it sure would have been nice to have something warm for our visit to the Alpaca farm.


We would be a sight, wouldn't we? I'd only do it among all of you friends on here. Think of all the odd yarns in our stashes that we could use up?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was really nice time. It's a wonderful museum. If you get the chance, do go. We all needed happy! I still haven't gotten my photos uploaded.


We were there maybe 40+ years ago when one of my brothers was in Berea, Ohio. It was a fun trip.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So lucky he wasn't near the mill when the disaster happened but with losing his home & several friends it's no wonder he is traumatized, poor man.


~~~How long ago did this happen? Sending him a boat load of comforting and healing energies. Wishing him the best. Is there counseling available? Sounds like he might have some PTSD.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


~~~SO glad you had a wonderful visit. The place looks beautiful and peaceful. Lucky you!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohio Joy,

I am so sorry to hear of Paula's health problems. It is so hard when bosses do not treat their employees well. I think that shows insecurity on their part. If only the Golden Rule applied to all relationships.

My prayers for all of you. I hope the cause can be found and the proper regimen/medication is presribed to prevent further problems.

WI Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aahhh. so it was you who sent the gag and sticky tape 😄


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Meant to come right back here but being as I was up throughout the night I went back to sleep and got up 45 mins ago. Deuce wad curled up right behind my legs snoozing away☺
> 
> I think I will go to knitting group tonight have only gone the one time because of illness. So I am looking forward to going.
> 
> Yellow I forgot to say Welcome from Canada👋


~~~Glad you are getting out....have fun at the knitting group. Tell us all about it! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kathy! (Gottastch)


~~~From me, too! HAPPY HAPPY celebrations! Glad you were born!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?
> 
> v=5KFCv1tdvnQ


~~~??? I found one version of the song, and many other youtube videos that had nothing to do with the song OR with me! hmmmm?
What is the v=5KCvtdvnQ....etc.?

the version of the song I know and like very much is by Matt Watroba.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thank you, Sam! For the moment I am a bit lost with so many people, topics and posts!


~~~You are not alone! I am often lost....or waaaay behind. I'll make a comment/suggestion/question as I read along, only to find others have said the same thing...long before I did!

LOVE the brightness of your avatar! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not having a very good time here this afternoon
> Firstly I nearly set fire to the kitchen told you kitchens and me don't mix
> Secondly I am trying to knit a lovely cable top down cardigan but it's confusing me so much the way it's written finally think I understand everything apart from where to put the markers . I'm guessing when it says rim it means edge . I will get there eventually but I was expecting to be further along than the collar
> Thirdly son came home saying he had lost his wallet so cancelled his bank card told him to wait till tomorrow for anything else which was a good thing as he has now found it in his friends car
> ...


~~~It counts as 3 to me. Have a nice, jaunty head-clearing walk! Come home refreshed! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


~~~Oh, my, Joy! You know the prayer warriors are zipping into action and loads of prayers, energies, and love are wrapping you, your DD#1 & her DH, DGGD, Don, and all of the family comfortingly.
Let's hope the new day will bring good news and a grand beginning on the recovery trail.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Joys, so sorry to hear the news of your daughter. We moms have a hard time when our kids worry us. Sending you a hug and prayers for your daughter. It is criminal the way some bosses treat employees.


~~~I agree with your statement about bosses! You kinda' wish s/he learns that his/her behavior was a contributing factor in DD's illness. :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rookie, you are crazy! Not only would it take me 3 years to knit a pair big enough to fit me, but everyone who saw me in a pair would have a heart attack! But you are right, it sure would have been nice to have something warm for our visit to the Alpaca farm.


~~~Maybe we could pretend they were leggings and knit skirts to go over them? Cashmeregma has a pattern we could adapt.  :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That new position you have is so wonderful. It is so nice to hear of the different events and how they recognize the value of the housemothers. I am so happy for you.



machriste said:


> So beautiful; I'd like to be there!
> 
> Last night was Greek awards night--fancy dress, catered meal, lots of awards given out to chapters and individuals for scholarship, leadership, service work. All housemothers were called up on stage and given thanks and a bouquet of flowers. Afterwards, a staff person from a buying group many of the houses use, took a small group of us out for a glass of wine. Nice evening. I found it heart-warming to be among this large group of exceptional young adults. The world will be a better place because of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to comment on what a great bunch of kids too. Looks like they had a wonderful time at the play. I love the book Goodnight Moon.



thewren said:


> good looking grandchildren jeanette. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just loved your shawls on Ravelry. I've not done such lacy shawls yet but hope to eventually. I put one (the name was "something" garden on my favorites list) to get eventually. Just lovely work. I look forward to seeing more of your work.



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> They are on ravlery, I had a terrible lack of creativity over the winter, so there is almost nothing new there
> but it is changing now with longer days and more sunshine, and I have a new shawl in the testing and another one just next to me, in the making.
> 
> and instead of knitting it - I am meeting you here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is terrible news Joy. Of course she is in my prayers as I'm sure the other prayer warriors also are doing. Do be mindful of yourself during this addd stress on your family. You are all in my prayers.



jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy my heart is breaking right now. Your daughter is still so young. I hope it wasn't a heart attack. Prayer warrior on duty sending up prayers for your daughter.
> 
> I have done not a thing today. Lounged in bed after waking up (the 2nd time, lol) and played on my tablet. I am going to give Gage a choice of going with me to knitting group or staying home with his dad. I am feeling up to going and I know the lady who runs it called 2x and sounded worried.
> 
> So this is the look Deuce gave me when I stopped petting and snuggling him and picked up my phone to go on kp. He looks unimpressed to say the least.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just loved your shawls on Ravelry. I've not done such lacy shawls yet but hope to eventually. I put one (the name was "something" garden on my favorites list) to get eventually. Just lovely work. I look forward to seeing more of your work.


Yes, those shawls are beautiful. Unfortunately I find charted work impossible as they literally make me feel very giddy. But I do admire them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How long ago did this happen? Sending him a boat load of comforting and healing energies. Wishing him the best. Is there counseling available? Sounds like he might have some PTSD.


IT was about 6 months ago. I mentioned it at the time as it was a news item in UK when it happened, but then the "news" lost interest in it. The road through the mill site has only recently reopened as it was regarded as a crime scene whilst it was investigated. No findings have been revealed yet, but locally it's thought that the owners were negligent and machine repairs botched to save money. We shall see eventually.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It too 4 hours at my doctors appointment this afternoon. The did all kinds of test on my eyes. Learned that the one med I'm on for RA can sometimes cause macular degeneration and so I will need to have eyes checked for that every 6 months. Scheduled to do my right eye cataract removal on Marh 17th. Do like this doctor. 

Called Marianne and please keep her mom in prayer. Got her mom to doctor today and her bp was 44! Doctor said she should be in the hospital but mom refused. They changed some of her meds yet again and when I was on the phone with Marianne her mom started having some kind of episode so we quickly hung up. Marianne will contact me later. Also Marianne fell the other day and is pretty sore. 

Seems we are having so much negative health affecting folks on the KTP so will be keeping all in prayer. Off to get some dinner. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, I hope you went to your knitting group and enjoyed it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, my, Joy! You know the prayer warriors are zipping into action and loads of prayers, energies, and love are wrapping you, your DD#1 & her DH, DGGD, Don, and all of the family comfortingly.
> Let's hope the new day will bring good news and a grand beginning on the recovery trail.


I too hope a new day will bring good news and your daughter makes a full recovery 
Take care Joy sending you a big {{{{{{{{hug }}}}}}}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Ohio Joy,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of Paula's health problems. It is so hard when bosses do not treat their employees well. I think that shows insecurity on their part. If only the Golden Rule applied to all relationships.
> 
> ...


Well said Joy (purl2diva). I too wish your daughter a rapid and effective treatment, Ohio Joy. Healing and calming wishes to you all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Mel, your pic of Deuce would make a good caption competition! :twisted:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


Welcome to the tea party. We are here all week. Some more often then others.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We would be a sight, wouldn't we? I'd only do it among all of you friends on here. Think of all the odd yarns in our stashes that we could use up?!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were there maybe 40+ years ago when one of my brothers was in Berea, Ohio. It was a fun trip.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Maybe we could pretend they were leggings and knit skirts to go over them? Cashmeregma has a pattern we could adapt.  :-D


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It too 4 hours at my doctors appointment this afternoon. The did all kinds of test on my eyes. Learned that the one med I'm on for RA can sometimes cause macular degeneration and so I will need to have eyes checked for that every 6 months. Scheduled to do my right eye cataract removal on Marh 17th. Do like this doctor.
> 
> Called Marianne and please keep her mom in prayer. Got her mom to doctor today and her bp was 44! Doctor said she should be in the hospital but mom refused. They changed some of her meds yet again and when I was on the phone with Marianne her mom started having some kind of episode so we quickly hung up. Marianne will contact me later. Also Marianne fell the other day and is pretty sore.
> 
> Seems we are having so much negative health affecting folks on the KTP so will be keeping all in prayer. Off to get some dinner. TTYL


I;m glad you have your appointment scheduled, and found out you will need to keep track of what your meds are doing to your eyes.

Prayers for Marianne and her mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am quite busy again this week. I read bits and pieces of last weeks tea party, but not this week. I wanted to check in and let people know that if you hear or read of the shooting spree in our community from last night, my family is all safe. I received a phone call from family in Wisconsin to see if we were all okay. I let her know we are, but I was at work. I sincerely hope that the guy they caught this morning is the right guy. One of the shooting locations was a restaurant that Matthew and I ate at 48 hours earlier. It was random and covered more than a 10 mile distance from start to finish. Children and adults were killed and injured. Such a sad state of affairs for our community today and last night.
> 
> Now I need to get prepared to teach a class this afternoon so I will try to check in later.


I'm so glad that you all are fine, but that is scary, tragic, and sad. Keeping the community in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this Joy. Every good wish is winging its way to your DD.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> That's my favourite kind of cooking-when someone else does it.


Mine too, unfortunately it doesn't happen often enough!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that you and your family are safe Mary .hope they got the person who did the shooting


Just a quick note as I need to teach a class tonight. They caught the guy shortly after midnight of the evening he was randomly killing people. It really helped that he did this in front of cameras at businesses so the police could view the video and go after him quite quickly. It is sad to learn that the first victim's girlfriend was in the car waiting for the boyfriend and his dad so she witnessed the murders. She did call 911 immediately which also helped. The suspect tried to figure out which car they were driving as he might have tried to take it? She was sitting in the back seat of the car when it happened, but he must not have seen her in that car.

The guy was a Uber driver so was picking up and dropping off fare passengers in between the shootings. Quite a scary ordeal. Last night I was out into the evening hours. When I left the store I noticed two helicopters hovering close by which made me quite nervous and I could not get home quick enough. I still had two stops to do so I was a wreck by the time I got home. I kept watching around me for anything unusual. Time to go out for a few hours. I will be watchful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Aha I arrived and I am the first one. Just waiting&#128077;


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick note as I need to teach a class tonight. They caught the guy shortly after midnight of the evening he was randomly killing people. It really helped that he did this in front of cameras at businesses so the police could view the video and go after him quite quickly. It is sad to learn that the first victim's girlfriend was in the car waiting for the boyfriend and his dad so she witnessed the murders. She did call 911 immediately which also helped. The suspect tried to figure out which car they were driving as he might have tried to take it? She was sitting in the back seat of the car when it happened, but he must not have seen her in that car.
> 
> The guy was a Uber driver so was picking up and dropping off fare passengers in between the shootings. Quite a scary ordeal. Last night I was out into the evening hours. When I left the store I noticed two helicopters hovering close by which made me quite nervous and I could not get home quick enough. I still had two stops to do so I was a wreck by the time I got home. I kept watching around me for anything unusual. Time to go out for a few hours. I will be watchful.


Please do be watchful. Glad to hear that they have got the perpetrator of this terrible crime.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Aha I arrived and I am the first one. Just waiting👍


Enjoy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick note as I need to teach a class tonight. They caught the guy shortly after midnight of the evening he was randomly killing people. It really helped that he did this in front of cameras at businesses so the police could view the video and go after him quite quickly. It is sad to learn that the first victim's girlfriend was in the car waiting for the boyfriend and his dad so she witnessed the murders. She did call 911 immediately which also helped. The suspect tried to figure out which car they were driving as he might have tried to take it? She was sitting in the back seat of the car when it happened, but he must not have seen her in that car.
> 
> The guy was a Uber driver so was picking up and dropping off fare passengers in between the shootings. Quite a scary ordeal. Last night I was out into the evening hours. When I left the store I noticed two helicopters hovering close by which made me quite nervous and I could not get home quick enough. I still had two stops to do so I was a wreck by the time I got home. I kept watching around me for anything unusual. Time to go out for a few hours. I will be watchful.


Glad you are all safe. Always good to be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Aha I arrived and I am the first one. Just waiting👍


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kathy, if you check in with us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hello everyone! can I join in?
> I have been trying to find out what the rules are but no success
> 
> hugs from Poland


Welcome! Wonderful to have you, it's so much fun to have new people join in and from different places. One of my closest friends family comes from Poland, she's introduced me to some wonderful food.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I don't think I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


Oh Julie, I sure hope things start to improve soon, this one shoe falling and waiting for the next has got to be getting very old for you. If only I would win the lottery. 
HUGS!! I do hope that you find a good solution that does not include going without internet and/or moving. 
Pats for Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! I will try to get to know the people here and follow the conversation. Excuse any mistakes or clumsiness, sometimes it is hard to express what I mean in a foreign language


Do not worry, Auto correct makes more mistakes than you will probably. 
We are very good at figuring out meaning for the most part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, again, to Rookie Retiree, for the info on matching cast on to bind off. This time I did a cowl with a provisional cast on, so that I could cast off both edge the same way...perfect match! Will use this method again. I did a 140 stitches with Red Heart Mixology Solids chunky...for a sweet little girl who loves pink!


That looks great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy,
Sorry your poor daughter is so sick. I hope they get answers quickly & get her feeling better soon.
Supervisors can sure make jobs a nightmare, some should have a good swift kick in the a** for the way they treat people.



jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whoops- I had even taken photos just to post them!
> I like the Bendigo yarns though don't find the regular one really good- splits a bit. These ones are the Luxury, softer for a baby so see what these are like. Now is a good time to try them as with the dollar so low here they will be cheaper for you (the same with trying Melissas yarns actually!)



Ooh, I like those, I'll have to look at Melissa's yarns again, I would love to do her yarn club but the shipping was so much. 
I want to order some Cleckheaton yarn and it's about $100 less to order from Aussie, than from US, that is probably why.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> That's my favourite kind of cooking-when someone else does it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wondered where Kayes comment came from! Don't think I know the poem.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjV1L-8xIzLAhUKmYMKHZAYDjUQtwIIJTAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-eXB1Yj05Fw&usg=AFQjCNHtkizCTY8z9b2ELpzx2E4ZRB9VSg&sig2=MokO2xdcO0jBATLD27vl7g

Sea Fever by John Masefield : The Poetry Foundation
www.poetryfoundation.org  Poems & Poets


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Maybe we could pretend they were leggings and knit skirts to go over them? Cashmeregma has a pattern we could adapt.  :-D


Yes, but for her GD the skirt has several 100 stitches each round, how big would I have to make it??? :shock: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy, if you check in with us.


And from me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm so glad you will get the cataract taken care of so quickly & its not good news about the macular degeneration but better to be aware & watch so they can treat it if necessary. Can they change or discontinue the med that causes the risk?

Happy birthday Kathy.

Melody, have fun at knitting group.

Sonja, hope tomorrow is a better day, glad your son found his wallet, such a pain to have to replace all the various cards & IDs.

I went to Lloyd with DH this afternoon, he needed some parts so I got the black fabric I ran out of to put the last border on my Dresden plate quilt. They had some beautiful Christmas runner fabric in the clearance bin so I bought some of that to make up for gifts- didn't I say I wasn't buying anything new&#128563;. Oh, well, can't pass up a bargain.
My ball winder broke at Christmas time & I had got another but it didn't work so I returned that too.

After Christmas I bought some Christmas fabric napkins for $2.40/4, this morning I made some of them into fabric gift bags, like the snap top bags I sent to KAP last summer. I hate using paper & then tossing it. I made a large one first but the snap top doesn't work well in one so big, it will b OK but the other 2 I did I used I napkin folded in 1/2, that size the top closes well. Usually I wait until just before Christmas to do thing like this & then run out of time so decided to do it now


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, but for her GD the skirt has several 100 stitches each round, how big would I have to make it??? :shock: :lol:


And how big would I have to make it! :shock: :-D


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. Yes, he is a very loving husband and special man.
Dagmara, I'm with you. Love it when someone cooks for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks! but you don't need to learn other languages to communicate with people around the world! I bet that if Polish were so popular and widespread as English, I wouldn't bother to learn any other language!
> 
> Dagmara I'll give you a laugh. My h.s. friend was Polish. All I can remember (I'm 74) is her grandmother saying to me (this is phonetic) Yitz daduma spotz....go home and sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen - please pass along my prayers and hugs to Marianne and her Mom.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your DD's heart attack. Healing energy and prayers for her and family. That is young. My youngest DD turned 47 on Saturday.

Tami, excellent suggestions, used them both successfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, when I went to gym regularly I just attended classes, Zumba and yoga. So every week day no decision just get in clothes and be at gym 9 a.m. That way I didn't have to think so no wiggle room.


 :thumbup: 
It's so hard to get started, I hope now that I'm started I will keep myself motivated and get involved in some classes. 
They have the classes on demand upstairs, so we can put on a daily burn, Gaiam, or other channel and do their exercise classes, should be fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I may be showing my ignorance here, but am I the only one who has missed on the references to other nursery rhymes and childrens' stories in the book, Goodnight Moon? I've read it a million times to the grandkids and was wondering how the play was going to stretch out a 3 minute book to a full hour's play. Well the 3 bears in the picture - they played that out with 3 bears and chairs dance and song number, the cow jumped over the moon - an entire skit of the jumping cow with the spoon & the dish and the cat and the fiddle doing the emcee'ing. Then there's the clock with the mouse - Hickory Dickory Dock, the red balloon from the French book, Kittens and their mittens, and the photograph of the bunny in the stream (Runaway Bunny). Now, if I can figure out the telephone and yellow lamp, it will be all set. The cast also added a little extra about a loose tooth and the tooth fairy and a couple of other ad libs. Really a very enjoyable show. The City's chief of police read Goodnight Moon and Runaway Bunny to the crowd before the play. What a great outing. You can see the youngest granddaughter, our oldest daughter, our son, and youngest daughter, and oldest granddaughter in this photo that our DDIL took. And, then a photo of all three grandkids. They're each a year older as of this January and February. Ages 7, 4 and 2.


The little one in picture one looks entranced. 
They sure are cuties.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am only on page 5! :shock: But I spent yesterday sewing and didn't have the computer on. Will try to catch up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I think Maya would protect me if push came to shove. But she is a silly one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the scarf I finally finished for DD's boyfriend. Started running out of yarn so I made some changes in the pattern and the ends are asymentrical. (sp) He liked it.


Oh, I like it, love the asymmetrical ends. Good looking young man.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love expression on Deuce's face.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Dawn I am so sorry I forgot earlier to say prayers for your mom. Another heart attack. Hugs to you.
> 
> Sassafras....Condolences on your SIL'S father passing. Hugs
> 
> ...


Those are adorable as usual! If I'm ever blessed with grands, I'm going to make some of those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Joy, I was going to tell you that I'm so sorry about your SIL's father, what a horrible shock to the whole family. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I loved the snap bags you made for the KAP. I so glad you mentioned making them because I meant to ask what you call the stuff you used to make them snap back. Also, do you have a pattern for making them and if so where can one get the pattern?

As far as the medicine in question I'm not overly concerned about it as after talking some more to them about it it is rare that it causes issues. Also it is one I do have to take so it is a matter of weighing the pros and cons of taking it. I also just got a call from the pharmacy about the 3 different eye drops I have to use prior to and immediately after the surgery. For the 3 prescriptions it will be over $250! I just about fainted since neither DH nor I remember the meds he had to do before his cataract surgery being anywhere near that much. Since I don't need them until the day before the surgery the pharmacist said they will put them on hold and just to call them 2 days prior to needing them and they will order them. Also suggested I contact the doctor about possibly prescribing something not quite so expensive. Geez.....

3


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm so glad you will get the cataract taken care of so quickly & its not good news about the macular degeneration but better to be aware & watch so they can treat it if necessary. Can they change or discontinue the med that causes the risk?
> 
> Happy birthday Kathy.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> so sorry to hear of your DD's heart attack. Healing energy and prayers for her and family. That is young. My youngest DD turned 47 on Saturday.
> 
> Tami, excellent suggestions, used them both successfully.


Glad they worked, but I don't remember what the suggestions were! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I think Maya would protect me if push came to shove. But she is a silly one.


I am sure she would.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My portion, morally is $629, and I have been pointing that fact out.


That is much better than $2500 but still a very large amount when the budget is limited.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Quick stop in to say hello and mark my spot. I still need to finish last week. I see you are already on page 31. You have been very talkative! It has been a very long and tiring weekend. Saturday was a hard day for all of us as we laid DBIL to rest. But a good day with family to support each other. And no drama! And a migraine to go with it. I have not had a migraine in years, but it sure picked a bad time to hit. I think part of it was weather related, as it started just about the same time the high winds hit Friday evening. The rest I am sure was due to stress. By this morning it was almost gone. Good thing DH drove both ways yesterday, as there was no way I could have driven the 2 1/2 hours home from the funeral. I could not handle the lights in the dark. It is the first time I have had that problem.
> 
> Today was another long day spent with the kids and grandkids. But this was a fun day. We started by picking up DS, DDIL, and the boys, and meeting DD, her SO, and the kids, and headed north. We stopped for breakfast at Denny's at the Flying J truck stop, and played football with straw wrappers with DGD. Ooops! But we did pick up our mess before we left! And we were seated in a little corner room, so we really weren't disturbing anyone else. Then it was north to Dearborn, Michigan to the Henry Ford Museum. I made it thru most of it before my left knee said no more, mid step. So I sat on a convenient bench while the others finished the rest of the exhibits. I missed the trains. Darn. But we bought the family pass, so we can go back as much as we want the rest of the year. Arriana even took a nap while her daddy carried her in the baby sling. She only wanted daddy today for most things. Made his day! And I think he had a good time. He doesn't often get a day of just fun, and even less often with all of us. He works so hard to take good care of them. Then we stopped for pizza at our favorite pizza place. After we demolished most of 4 pizzas, 2 large delux, 1 large meat lovers, and a small meat lovers with no cheese, we brought home 1 piece of the cheeseless meat lover, and 4 of one of the delux, we stopped for ice cream at our favorite dairy. Pictures will follow later, after I upload them. If you are on face book with me, you may see some I was tagged in yesterday, and any that the girls may have posted today and tagged me in. I didn't take any with my phone that would make for a quick post. Hoping I don't crash the next few days, but if I do, it was worth it! But I do need to do at least a little laundry, as I am out of socks. Ooops. I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> Almost 10pm, and I will be going to bed shortly.


Oh my, I hope you slept very well last night, Saturday must have been very emotionally draining, and yesterday sounds like a fantastic day, sans the knee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone is coming this afternoon to check the hot water cylinder, and to look under the house for leaks. I am hoping they may also be able to help me sort out which of the water meters, is mine.


I sure hope that they have an answer for you on that.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I loved the snap bags you made for the KAP. I so glad you mentioned making them because I meant to ask what you call the stuff you used to make them snap back. Also, do you have a pattern for making them and if so where can one get the pattern?
> 
> As far as the medicine in question I'm not overly concerned about it as after talking some more to them about it it is rare that it causes issues. Also it is one I do have to take so it is a matter of weighing the pros and cons of taking it. I also just got a call from the pharmacy about the 3 different eye drops I have to use prior to and immediately after the surgery. For the 3 prescriptions it will be over $250! I just about fainted since neither DH nor I remember the meds he had to do before his cataract surgery being anywhere near that much. Since I don't need them until the day before the surgery the pharmacist said they will put them on hold and just to call them 2 days prior to needing them and they will order them. Also suggested I contact the doctor about possibly prescribing something not quite so expensive. Geez.....
> 
> 3


 Ask your doctor if he has any type of coupon for the one expensive eye medication..sometimes, if it is viga-mox, there is a coupon. It is usually combined with pred-forte, these are really vital to the prevention of complications post cataract surgery. The surgery itself is very straight forward, usually done with a bit of IV sedation (the doctor needs the patient to be able to move the eye in several directions) takes about 20 minutes and is very easy. But, as previously stated, the medication drops are required for a good outcome. I know how shocking this cost is, but really important to get the meds and use them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Nasir is taking the previous tenant to court over the outstanding amount, By my reckoning and that of the lady at the Ministry my portion is $629, at the moment I am just covering the amount I will owe forwards. The budget advisor from Church has just left, he is going to see if he can work out which is my meter. I moved in 6th February last year, so it is approximately a years worth of water.


Sounds like you are making headway, that is good, and hopefully Nasir will be successful in getting the previous tenant to pay their bill via court.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yellow, what beautiful patterns!!! I love them all. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got 3 for 2 so I bought the sirdar touch in blue going to make the cowl as a gift for middle sons girlfriend and 2 dk 100g , one in a denim colour I've been looking for . I got 20% off for first time order too


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

There were 3 of us tonight and Gage came with me. He made a new friend while there. Deanna is the lady who runs it and a lovely lady Judy was there. She gave us a ride home and is looking forward to seeing us next Monday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joyce. I really appreciate your sharing this information. I swear I will take the meds and use them as directed. I was just so stunned at the cost as DH had this surgery maybe 6 months ago and the meds were not quite as much. I will also check on any coupon that may be available. Believe me I value keeping my sight and not having any kind of infections. I told DH that perhaps they are using some other meds than what he had since I have RA.

Also, concerning Marianne's mom I miss spoke; it was her heart rate not bp that was 44. I just got off the phone with her and her mom has promised if she has any more episodes such as the doctor has said to watch for she will go to the hospital. Marianne is watching her very carefully. Marianne said thank you for all the prayers too.


flyty1n said:


> Ask your doctor if he has any type of coupon for the one expensive eye medication..sometimes, if it is viga-mox, there is a coupon. It is usually combined with pred-forte, these are really vital to the prevention of complications post cataract surgery. The surgery itself is very straight forward, usually done with a bit of IV sedation (the doctor needs the patient to be able to move the eye in several directions) takes about 20 minutes and is very easy. But, as previously stated, the medication drops are required for a good outcome. I know how shocking this cost is, but really important to get the meds and use them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful and I'm glad that Gage made a new friend too. I hope you will be able to go again next week. 


gagesmom said:


> There were 3 of us tonight and Gage came with me. He made a new friend while there. Deanna is the lady who runs it and a lovely lady Judy was there. She gave us a ride home and is looking forward to seeing us next Monday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From me, as well.


tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely sending prayers her way. And yours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Melody...Matthew comes to knitting group with me routinely. He brings his drawing and works on it. Sometimes he helps knitters with non-knitting things. He has shown a lady how to do Kumihimo. I am glad that Gage came with you. If he is receptive to learning to knit, that would a good place for him to practice. 

Julie...So sorry to hear of the water problems for the house. I do hope you are able to get the bill sorted. 

Ohio Joy...I am keeping your DD#1 in my prayers. 

Gwen...You will be so happy to see better after the surgery. The cost of medicines is never easy to bear. I hope all works out well for you. Thanks for the update on Marianne and her mom. I will keep them in my prayers as well.

Poledra...Let David know that we are due for snow Wednesday - Friday and it is expected to be 4-10 inches with possible ice in the beginning and strong winds. Not a fun week for us.

I am not caught up so that will be on the agenda tomorrow evening. Take care everyone and happy knitting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> That looks great!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Would you show a pic of the snap top bag, please, Bonnie? Where do you find the closures? Thanks so much!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm so glad you will get the cataract taken care of so quickly & its not good news about the macular degeneration but better to be aware & watch so they can treat it if necessary. Can they change or discontinue the med that causes the risk?
> 
> Happy birthday Kathy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello friends I'm back from my trip to Edmonton . I have brought back a western cold &#128546;&#128546; so I hope this one will be short lived. Seems like I just have to be around someone not well and I end up with whatever they have &#128542;
The ice castle was awesome to see ! The Big mall was something to experience first mall I've been in that has a skating rink in the middle, a water park, and sea animal show in .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Another picture of the castle


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I gave a crochet lesson to my daughters friends daughter and we made two hats together . She was a very quick learner


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hat number one


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

It was a great visit ended up warmer out their than the -25 here at home feeling like -30 something


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The snap bags are made with pieces of metal tape measure. 
Here's a tutorial
http://joannsspecial.blogspot.ca/2012/10/tape-measure-snappy-bag-tutorial.html

Maybe if you ask your doctor he could order a generic brand of eye drops as usually those are much less expensive.



Gweniepooh said:


> I loved the snap bags you made for the KAP. I so glad you mentioned making them because I meant to ask what you call the stuff you used to make them snap back. Also, do you have a pattern for making them and if so where can one get the pattern?
> 
> As far as the medicine in question I'm not overly concerned about it as after talking some more to them about it it is rare that it causes issues. Also it is one I do have to take so it is a matter of weighing the pros and cons of taking it. I also just got a call from the pharmacy about the 3 different eye drops I have to use prior to and immediately after the surgery. For the 3 prescriptions it will be over $250! I just about fainted since neither DH nor I remember the meds he had to do before his cataract surgery being anywhere near that much. Since I don't need them until the day before the surgery the pharmacist said they will put them on hold and just to call them 2 days prior to needing them and they will order them. Also suggested I contact the doctor about possibly prescribing something not quite so expensive. Geez.....
> 
> 3


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I hope you slept very well last night, Saturday must have been very emotionally draining, and yesterday sounds like a fantastic day, sans the knee.


I sure did! I hope tonight is just as good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> There were 3 of us tonight and Gage came with me. He made a new friend while there. Deanna is the lady who runs it and a lovely lady Judy was there. She gave us a ride home and is looking forward to seeing us next Monday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope Mariannes mom is better soon, sounds like maybe she is in need of a pacemaker.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joyce. I really appreciate your sharing this information. I swear I will take the meds and use them as directed. I was just so stunned at the cost as DH had this surgery maybe 6 months ago and the meds were not quite as much. I will also check on any coupon that may be available. Believe me I value keeping my sight and not having any kind of infections. I told DH that perhaps they are using some other meds than what he had since I have RA.
> 
> Also, concerning Marianne's mom I miss spoke; it was her heart rate not bp that was 44. I just got off the phone with her and her mom has promised if she has any more episodes such as the doctor has said to watch for she will go to the hospital. Marianne is watching her very carefully. Marianne said thank you for all the prayers too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joyce. I really appreciate your sharing this information. I swear I will take the meds and use them as directed. I was just so stunned at the cost as DH had this surgery maybe 6 months ago and the meds were not quite as much. I will also check on any coupon that may be available. Believe me I value keeping my sight and not having any kind of infections. I told DH that perhaps they are using some other meds than what he had since I have RA.
> 
> Also, concerning Marianne's mom I miss spoke; it was her heart rate not bp that was 44. I just got off the phone with her and her mom has promised if she has any more episodes such as the doctor has said to watch for she will go to the hospital. Marianne is watching her very carefully. Marianne said thank you for all the prayers too.


I hope that you can get the medications cheaper.

Will continue prayers for Marianne and her mom. Good that she has promised to go to the hospital if needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends I'm back from my trip to Edmonton . I have brought back a western cold 😢😢 so I hope this one will be short lived. Seems like I just have to be around someone not well and I end up with whatever they have 😞
> The ice castle was awesome to see ! The Big mall was something to experience first mall I've been in that has a skating rink in the middle, a water park, and sea animal show in .


I am sorry you brought a cold back with you. 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon mixed well into 1 Tablespoon of honey 3 times a day for 3 days will help tremendously.

The photo is awesome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Another picture of the castle


Breathtaking!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hat number one


Great hats Jackie,
I'm glad you had a good visit to my part of the world, we are about 3 hrs from Edmonton. I'm surprised it was cold enough for ice castles as we've been having a very warm winter although we have lots more snow than Edmonton.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I gave a crochet lesson to my daughters friends daughter and we made two hats together . She was a very quick learner


The minion hats always make me smile! They all seem to have a different expression.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Would you show a pic of the snap top bag, please, Bonnie? Where do you find the closures? Thanks so much!


You will find a link On page 49 to a tutorial on the bags. The snap top is from pieces of metal tape measure- I found some at Dollarama for $2 for 25 ft tape so that makes quite a few bags. You have to make sure & secure the end of the tape so it doesn't roll back inside & then you have to break it open.
The bags are in my craft room where my GD is sleeping now, I'll try to post a photo tomorrow.
The GKs are here the next 2 nights.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You will find a link On page 49 to a tutorial on the bags. The snap top is from pieces of metal tape measure- I found some at Dollarama for $2 for 25 ft tape so that makes quite a few bags. You have to make sure & secure the end of the tape so it doesn't roll back inside & then you have to break it open.
> The bags are in my craft room where my GD is sleeping now, I'll try to post a photo tomorrow.
> The GKs are here the next 2 nights.


I can't give you a close up right now, as I don't have a pic of mine without going to get it and take one, but I have a pic of the basket full of them that I took at KAP.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!

But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.

It could have been a gall bladder attack, but I'm still concerned about the pain down the left arm and up the left side of her neck and the flashing black bits just off to the periphery of her line of sight.

Your caring and prayers have been effective so far. Thank you to all of the prayer warriors.

Much love to each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


Praise God it wasn't a heart attack! I am glad you pulled "Gram said" rank. I pray that her Dr. can find some answers, and can get her back on her healthy feet.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry you brought a cold back with you. 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon mixed well into 1 Tablespoon of honey 3 times a day for 3 days will help tremendously.
> 
> The photo is awesome!


I will try this . I'm ready to get rid of this feeling. Shouldn't be to hard on the diabetes


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I can't give you a close up right now, as I don't have a pic of mine without going to get it and take one, but I have a pic of the basket full of them that I took at KAP.


If only I could sew ☹


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Ohio Joy I will be praying for you DD Paula . That the doctors will be able to find out what the problem is. I pray to that the supervisor will see that she she causing her stress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful blue skies here this morning . Quite chilly and very frosty . But nice to be out and about in lovely fresh air . Quite light on the mornings as well now . Spring must be on the way . Hopefully it will stay dry for a couple of days so I can get out and tidy the garden up
> More evidence Spring is on the way
> Not very clear Mishka was eager to get back in


Pretty flowers. I'm afraid that the "early spring" we seem to be having is going to mess up the Iris' and Tulips and such when we have another hard freeze, I'm sure we'll get at least one or two more, but until then, the grass is really turning green.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think, Cathy, it is time we institute a big group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{I'm in}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I have finished my shawl that was a gift and a hat for my GD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


How beautiful!!! Those certainly are tame.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad they worked, but I don't remember what the suggestions were! :lol:


Tami, could be wrong, thought it was you. Suggestions about sitting on tennis ball put underneath most painful sciatica point and shoe lift as one leg 1/4" shorter than the other.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Grand daughters hat


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, thank you.
ObviOusly, so glad Paula didn't have heart attack. Glad you pulled rank and she is off work and under doctor's care.
Bubbalove, lovely shawl.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Sassafras123 it worked up fast 
Going to see about doing a different one for my sons girlfriend


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Night everyone see you in the morning


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> So beautiful; I'd like to be there!
> 
> Last night was Greek awards night--fancy dress, catered meal, lots of awards given out to chapters and individuals for scholarship, leadership, service work. All housemothers were called up on stage and given thanks and a bouquet of flowers. Afterwards, a staff person from a buying group many of the houses use, took a small group of us out for a glass of wine. Nice evening. I found it heart-warming to be among this large group of exceptional young adults. The world will be a better place because of them.


This position has been a wonderful one, I hope that you will be continuing it for however long you want to and enjoy it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not having a very good time here this afternoon
> Firstly I nearly set fire to the kitchen told you kitchens and me don't mix
> Secondly I am trying to knit a lovely cable top down cardigan but it's confusing me so much the way it's written finally think I understand everything apart from where to put the markers . I'm guessing when it says rim it means edge . I will get there eventually but I was expecting to be further along than the collar
> Thirdly son came home saying he had lost his wallet so cancelled his bank card told him to wait till tomorrow for anything else which was a good thing as he has now found it in his friends car
> ...


Oh my, you have had a day, glad that the kitchen is still intact and that DS found his wallet, the knitting, it will come in time. 
Hopefully your walk with Mishka was uneventful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


Oh Joy, you've had so much going on, I hope that your DD didn't have a heart attack, and it's nothing major to worry about, although anytime someone goes to the ER and is admitted it extremely worrisome. 
Prayers and hugs going up for all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will try this . I'm ready to get rid of this feeling. Shouldn't be to hard on the diabetes


It will raise your sugar, but the honey is lower on the glycemic index and absorbs slower, so is easier on you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, could be wrong, thought it was you. Suggestions about sitting on tennis ball put underneath most painful sciatica point and shoe lift as one leg 1/4" shorter than the other.


Yes, that was me. I just didn't know what suggestions you were referring to!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 51. 11:49 and time for bed. Past time! Chiropractor appointment in the morning. Then to DD's to help her fix her goddaughter's start blanket. "Ankie" got holes in it! And we are in a panic. We do not do well with out Ankie! DD is crocheting a new center, and we will put in a lifeline, cut out the old holey center, and stitch in the new one. All are in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy my heart is breaking right now. Your daughter is still so young. I hope it wasn't a heart attack. Prayer warrior on duty sending up prayers for your daughter.
> 
> I have done not a thing today. Lounged in bed after waking up (the 2nd time, lol) and played on my tablet. I am going to give Gage a choice of going with me to knitting group or staying home with his dad. I am feeling up to going and I know the lady who runs it called 2x and sounded worried.
> 
> So this is the look Deuce gave me when I stopped petting and snuggling him and picked up my phone to go on kp. He looks unimpressed to say the least.


Wonderful that the lady that runs the knitting group called and was concerned about you. I'm so glad you are going and enjoying it. 
Silly Deuce.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Maybe we could pretend they were leggings and knit skirts to go over them? Cashmeregma has a pattern we could adapt.  :-D


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It too 4 hours at my doctors appointment this afternoon. The did all kinds of test on my eyes. Learned that the one med I'm on for RA can sometimes cause macular degeneration and so I will need to have eyes checked for that every 6 months. Scheduled to do my right eye cataract removal on Marh 17th. Do like this doctor.
> 
> Called Marianne and please keep her mom in prayer. Got her mom to doctor today and her bp was 44! Doctor said she should be in the hospital but mom refused. They changed some of her meds yet again and when I was on the phone with Marianne her mom started having some kind of episode so we quickly hung up. Marianne will contact me later. Also Marianne fell the other day and is pretty sore.
> 
> Seems we are having so much negative health affecting folks on the KTP so will be keeping all in prayer. Off to get some dinner. TTYL


Wonderful that you have surgery scheduled, not wonderful that one of your meds can contribute or cause MD. 
I do hope that Marianne doesn't have anymore falling episodes and that she is pain free soon. Prayers for her mom, her, and C.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick note as I need to teach a class tonight. They caught the guy shortly after midnight of the evening he was randomly killing people. It really helped that he did this in front of cameras at businesses so the police could view the video and go after him quite quickly. It is sad to learn that the first victim's girlfriend was in the car waiting for the boyfriend and his dad so she witnessed the murders. She did call 911 immediately which also helped. The suspect tried to figure out which car they were driving as he might have tried to take it? She was sitting in the back seat of the car when it happened, but he must not have seen her in that car.
> 
> The guy was a Uber driver so was picking up and dropping off fare passengers in between the shootings. Quite a scary ordeal. Last night I was out into the evening hours. When I left the store I noticed two helicopters hovering close by which made me quite nervous and I could not get home quick enough. I still had two stops to do so I was a wreck by the time I got home. I kept watching around me for anything unusual. Time to go out for a few hours. I will be watchful.


That poor girl, I cannot even begin to imagine how horrifying that had to be. I am so glad that they caught him, I am beyond words. 
I can't even imagine how nerve wracking it was to be out and about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Aha I arrived and I am the first one. Just waiting👍


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, but for her GD the skirt has several 100 stitches each round, how big would I have to make it??? :shock: :lol:


Oh dear, I shudder to think how many stitches I would need, let along rounds. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Just a quick note as I need to teach a class tonight. They caught the guy shortly after midnight of the evening he was randomly killing people. It really helped that he did this in front of cameras at businesses so the police could view the video and go after him quite quickly. It is sad to learn that the first victim's girlfriend was in the car waiting for the boyfriend and his dad so she witnessed the murders. She did call 911 immediately which also helped. The suspect tried to figure out which car they were driving as he might have tried to take it? She was sitting in the back seat of the car when it happened, but he must not have seen her in that car.
> 
> The guy was a Uber driver so was picking up and dropping off fare passengers in between the shootings. Quite a scary ordeal. Last night I was out into the evening hours. When I left the store I noticed two helicopters hovering close by which made me quite nervous and I could not get home quick enough. I still had two stops to do so I was a wreck by the time I got home. I kept watching around me for anything unusual. Time to go out for a few hours. I will be watchful.


 Glad they caught the guy . 
You take care while out and about Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> It was a great visit ended up warmer out their than the -25 here at home feeling like -30 something


Hello Jackie glad to hear you had a lovely time . The hats look great your friends daughter sure was a quick learner and you must be a good teacher 
Wish I could pop round for a few lessons 
Hope your cold goes soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Praise God it wasn't a heart attack! I am glad you pulled "Gram said" rank. I pray that her Dr. can find some answers, and can get her back on her healthy feet.


Good news that it wasn't a heart attack . Now to try and find out what it exactly is . Hope your daughter listens and stays at home till she is feeling 100% again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I have finished my shawl that was a gift and a hat for my GD.


It's beautiful Jackie.
The hat is lovely too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, you have had a day, glad that the kitchen is still intact and that DS found his wallet, the knitting, it will come in time.
> Hopefully your walk with Mishka was uneventful.


Pulled all the knitting out . First time I have ever given up on a pattern but the instructions were all over the place . 10 sts for the cable part but the instructions were for over 20 sts and this is how it went then half way down the pattern there was extra instructions for the beginning rows 
It gave me a headache 
I wanted to knit not solve a cryptic puzzle


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.

Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


Serena is such a sweetie, she looks to be having fun with tbe play doh.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pulled all the knitting out . First time I have ever given up on a pattern but the instructions were all over the place . 10 sts for the cable part but the instructions were for over 20 sts and this is how it went then half way down the pattern there was extra instructions for the beginning rows
> It gave me a headache
> I wanted to knit not solve a cryptic puzzle


I just read a pattern like that which I decided could wait for another day to maybe start on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


Gorgeous photos and scenery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, it got to 42C here today! Far too hot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


Serena is a little cutie Cathy . Love the cheeky little grin . I think she works better in the kitchen than I do 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I just read a pattern like that which I decided could wait for another day to maybe start on.


I got rid of the pattern I had completely it was just to confusing


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thanks for explanation, Ohio Joy! that seems to be my biggest problem at the moment - put together the nick, the real name and the person behind together with the topic of the posts.
> Lost, lost, lost


It takes a while to sort us all out, but we are worth it. LOL Welcome again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not having a very good time here this afternoon
> Firstly I nearly set fire to the kitchen told you kitchens and me don't mix
> Secondly I am trying to knit a lovely cable top down cardigan but it's confusing me so much the way it's written finally think I understand everything apart from where to put the markers . I'm guessing when it says rim it means edge . I will get there eventually but I was expecting to be further along than the collar
> Thirdly son came home saying he had lost his wallet so cancelled his bank card told him to wait till tomorrow for anything else which was a good thing as he has now found it in his friends car
> ...


Yep, I reckon that counts as three! I am so glad you didnt quite manage to burn the kitchen. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yeah, it got to 42C here today! Far too hot.


Beautiful blue skies here again today but you would have to take the 40 off to get the same temperature as us 
Middle son is off to Portugal today for a week 22-24c there so a lot warmer than here 
He deserves a break as in between working if he's not here with his dad while I run errands he's been with his brother although I did try to say I would go with him instead of his girlfriend , youngest son tried too , but we are still here 😕


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I reckon that counts as three! I am so glad you didnt quite manage to burn the kitchen. :shock:


I left a sheet of kitchen roll a bit to close to a flame oops luckily I turned back straight away as the kitchen roll sheet was next to the kitchen roll
It's curry tonight made in the slow cooker so no flames insight safer that way😄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Trying another one....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Ohio Joy. Your daughter is in my prayers, as are you all. Hoping the Drs are able to sort her out quickly.


Ditto from me too.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It too 4 hours at my doctors appointment this afternoon. The did all kinds of test on my eyes. Learned that the one med I'm on for RA can sometimes cause macular degeneration and so I will need to have eyes checked for that every 6 months. Scheduled to do my right eye cataract removal on Marh 17th. Do like this doctor.
> 
> Called Marianne and please keep her mom in prayer. Got her mom to doctor today and her bp was 44! Doctor said she should be in the hospital but mom refused. They changed some of her meds yet again and when I was on the phone with Marianne her mom started having some kind of episode so we quickly hung up. Marianne will contact me later. Also Marianne fell the other day and is pretty sore.
> 
> Seems we are having so much negative health affecting folks on the KTP so will be keeping all in prayer. Off to get some dinner. TTYL


I am glad the eye doctor is a good one. You should notice quite an improvement once the surgery is done.

Oh my BP of 44 sounds awfully low, what a shame she wouldnt go into hospital... I hope the change of meds improves things.

My goodness Marianne... a fall! Give her hugs from me.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


Often these are classic signs not only of a heart attack, but of how ocular migraines show up. There is often an aura (the black bits or flashing lights appearing in sight), with pain in the arm and neck. She might have her doctor check this out as well. This is how my migraines always start. Just an idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The snap bags are made with pieces of metal tape measure.
> Here's a tutorial
> http://joannsspecial.blogspot.ca/2012/10/tape-measure-snappy-bag-tutorial.html
> 
> Maybe if you ask your doctor he could order a generic brand of eye drops as usually those are much less expensive.


There were some "snap or slap" bracelets that I've seen used -- slap bracelets were basically decorated measuring tape.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


Still praying until they get some answers. Thankfully, no heart attack, but then the symptoms can be so much different in women. It certainly could be stress driven. When those kinds of conflicts happen with a supervisor, it affects everything including no sleep, etc. It usually works itself out over time, but going through it is awful - sometimes one of them just needs to make a change to resolve the issue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful blue skies here again today but you would have to take the 40 off to get the same temperature as us
> Middle son is off to Portugal today for a week 22-24c there so a lot warmer than here
> He deserves a break as in between working if he's not here with his dad while I run errands he's been with his brother although I did try to say I would go with him instead of his girlfriend , youngest son tried too , but we are still here 😕


I'm glad he's getting a break - hope the two of them have a nice trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Trying another one....


Such a sweetie - love playing with Play Doh with the kids!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, Caren, Good to see you.

Love the photos of the Ice Palace and the crochet projects.

Sonja, so sorry that the pattern didn't work out -- When I run across those, I either get very stubborn and stick at it to figure it out and usually have to assume a few things that the pattern writer (I refuse to call them designers)forgot to put in and change what they did put in to complete the project. I find the puzzle solving in the end satisfying - but frustrating process to go through. The or, is to just toss it like you have. I think I've done more tossing than solving!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> There were 3 of us tonight and Gage came with me. He made a new friend while there. Deanna is the lady who runs it and a lovely lady Judy was there. She gave us a ride home and is looking forward to seeing us next Monday.


 :thumbup: Glad you both enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hats Jackie,
> I'm glad you had a good visit to my part of the world, we are about 3 hrs from Edmonton. I'm surprised it was cold enough for ice castles as we've been having a very warm winter although we have lots more snow than Edmonton.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Praise God it wasn't a heart attack! I am glad you pulled "Gram said" rank. I pray that her Dr. can find some answers, and can get her back on her healthy feet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Grand daughters hat


Aaaw very cute hat and GD! Also gorgeous shawl.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Serena is a little cutie Cathy . Love the cheeky little grin . I think she works better in the kitchen than I do 😄


 :shock:  LOL. You are funny. She asked for play doh as soon as she got in the door. She loves rolling it out and using the cutters to make shapes...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had been cutting them in half and then i stopped - may start again and see if the helps. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Sam, I'm glad I didn't know when it was chocolate mint day as it is my weakness! Thanks for the great recipes I like the omlet idea and some of the others too.
> I'm sorry to hear of your sleepiness I know it really ruins a day for me if I'm like that. I took Trazadone for a while when I couldn't sleep and the Dr. told me I could cut them in half and it helped me sleep but not be so drowsy do you think it would help?
> I'm glad to see some signs of spring this warm weather here is making me want to get out more that's for sure. I know we'll probably have a storm or two but I know Winter can't last that much longer!
> I hope to get on some this week but I'm going to sign off for now nittergma


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Trying another one....


Serena just gets cuter and cuter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not sure if NZ is the same as here but here if you are renting then the tenant has to pay the useage charges of the bill and the owner has to pay the water rates part of the bill. So I assume that if the last tenant never paid and the owner refused to pay that part as it wasnt his responsibility then the whole thing just keeps on growing. However I would have thought that the meter would and should have been read when new tenant (julie) moved in so that she would only be liable for the usage from that reading. It doesnt sound like that has happened though. What a pickle.


Similar here though who is responsible for the water is determined by what the contract says when a property is rented- some work like you said it works in Victoria, some the whole responsibilty is the owner and others the renters.
Vicky is having a similar issue to Julie (nowhere near as much though). The house was rented before they bought it. SAWater estimated water usage as they couldn't get in to see it. Boththe old owners and Vicky took photos on settlement day which showed the same- way more than SAWater estimated. SAWater say it is not their issue, they need to be paid, no one can find the renters (or so they say) and the old owners are claiming that they paid on settlement what they were told was needed so why should they pay more?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> You are more likely to be killed by a champagne cork than by a poisonous spider.


And you hear of people refusing to come to Australia because they might get bitten by a spider. Better stop them drinking champagne (well bein gin the same room as a bottlebeing opened at least).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar here though who is responsible for the water is determined by what the contract says when a property is rented- some work like you said it works in Victoria, some the whole responsibilty is the owner and others the renters.
> Vicky is having a similar issue to Julie (nowhere near as much though). The house was rented before they bought it. SAWater estimated water usage as they couldn't get in to see it. Boththe old owners and Vicky took photos on settlement day which showed the same- way more than SAWater estimated. SAWater say it is not their issue, they need to be paid, no one can find the renters (or so they say) and the old owners are claiming that they paid on settlement what they were told was needed so why should they pay more?


Hope they get it sorted out soon. In Scotland we don't pay a separate water tax, it is all included in the Council Tax and we are not individually metered for water. I think they have water meters in parts (all of?) the rest of the UK.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - what lovely knitting yellow mleczyk does. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Both, I've seen photos on KP but here's the Ravelry link. She has some very pretty things
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/yellow-mleczyk


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And you hear of people refusing to come to Australia because they might get bitten by a spider. Better stop them drinking champagne (well bein gin the same room as a bottlebeing opened at least).


I think I'd still rather shuffle off because of a cork rather than a spider! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful pictures, especially of Vicki and Elizabeth. Has Vicki looked into the baby wearing slings and wraps? They are wonderful. So helpful to my DD with Arriana. And easier on your back when carrying the baby.


Not sure- but she was very fussy what she got-the most popular types here which may be what you are talking about are more likely to cause suffocation in babies. She has had a baby come in to Emergency who Mum thought was sleeping peacefully against her but it had suffocated against her. The baby is so well wrapped up against the person carrying them that they can't move their head-an especialy issue with very young babies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I'd still rather shuffle off because of a cork rather than a spider! :lol:


Neither for me- don't like spiders or champagne!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Serena is precious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I have finished my shawl that was a gift and a hat for my GD.


Beautiful shawl. Where did you get the pattern, please?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the difference between usage changes and the water rates. who actually pays for the water used - what are water rates? here we pay the water bill perod - one has a meter and pays for amount of water used. we have a well so it does't matter to us. i just don't understand the two payments for one bill. -- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Not sure if NZ is the same as here but here if you are renting then the tenant has to pay the useage charges of the bill and the owner has to pay the water rates part of the bill. So I assume that if the last tenant never paid and the owner refused to pay that part as it wasnt his responsibility then the whole thing just keeps on growing. However I would have thought that the meter would and should have been read when new tenant (julie) moved in so that she would only be liable for the usage from that reading. It doesnt sound like that has happened though. What a pickle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjV1L-8xIzLAhUKmYMKHZAYDjUQtwIIJTAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-eXB1Yj05Fw&usg=AFQjCNHtkizCTY8z9b2ELpzx2E4ZRB9VSg&sig2=MokO2xdcO0jBATLD27vl7g
> 
> Sea Fever by John Masefield : The Poetry Foundation
> www.poetryfoundation.org  Poems & Poets


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad Paula is doing a little better but it sure seems silly they have sent her home without finding the source of the pain.
I agree she certainly shouldn't be going to work until she is feeling better. I hope you get some answers soon.

I see later flyty1n, said it may be migraines, that can certainly come from all the supervisor induced stress.



jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I think my latest, rather strange, project may need a little explanation, so here goes: each year for World Book Day (which in the UK is on 3rd March this year), schoolchildren are encouraged to dress up as a favourite character from a book. This year, my grandson Ben decided he wanted to be Stick Man, from the Julia Donaldson book, even though he is built on a far from stick-like scale! His mum decided than in brown trousers and top, he might just be convincing, and asked me if I could knit a balaclava helmet in a suitable colour. What you see is the result.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for curiosity does anyone see a face on the top of the mountain behind kate - a woman head tilted to our right. just wondering. it was the first thing i saw when i looked at the picture. --- sam --- page 37



KateB said:


> Just got back from our night away and I'm 18 pages behind! We had a lovely time away with our pals, good food and lots of laughter. Now to catch up..... :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

quote=RookieRetiree]Hi, Caren, Good to see you.

Love the photos of the Ice Palace and the crochet projects.

Sonja, so sorry that the pattern didn't work out -- When I run across those, I either get very stubborn and stick at it to figure it out and usually have to assume a few things that the pattern writer (I refuse to call them designers)forgot to put in and change what they did put in to complete the project. I find the puzzle solving in the end satisfying - but frustrating process to go through. The or, is to just toss it like you have. I think I've done more tossing than solving![/quote]

I think if the pattern had the wow factor I would have persevered with it but it didn't I just wanted it because it had cables on the front have now found something different and easier


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yellow, what beautiful patterns!!! I love them all. :thumbup:


Aren't they lovely


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! Those are amazing ice features. Sounds like you had a graet time.


Bubba Love said:


> Another picture of the castle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> just for curiosity does anyone see a face on the top of the mountain behind kate - a woman head tilted to our right. just wondering. it was the first thing i saw when i looked at the picture. --- sam --- page 37


Had to go back and take a look and yes I saw her


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joyce. I really appreciate your sharing this information. I swear I will take the meds and use them as directed. I was just so stunned at the cost as DH had this surgery maybe 6 months ago and the meds were not quite as much. I will also check on any coupon that may be available. Believe me I value keeping my sight and not having any kind of infections. I told DH that perhaps they are using some other meds than what he had since I have RA.
> 
> Also, concerning Marianne's mom I miss spoke; it was her heart rate not bp that was 44. I just got off the phone with her and her mom has promised if she has any more episodes such as the doctor has said to watch for she will go to the hospital. Marianne is watching her very carefully. Marianne said thank you for all the prayers too.


44 is still very low for a pulse. Praying that she settles- and has the sense to go to hospital if it happens again. And that Marianne has no adverse effects from the fall.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those hats are adorable. I really need to focus on becoming a decent (note I didn't even say good) crocheter. Just got to make time to learn more.


Bubba Love said:


> Hat number one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just called the doctors office and left a request asking if they could do a lesser expensive medicine. I just don't understand why they seerm to always go for the most expensive stuff. Suppose to hear back from them by noon.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The snap bags are made with pieces of metal tape measure.
> Here's a tutorial
> http://joannsspecial.blogspot.ca/2012/10/tape-measure-snappy-bag-tutorial.html
> 
> Maybe if you ask your doctor he could order a generic brand of eye drops as usually those are much less expensive.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hope they get it sorted out soon. In Scotland we don't pay a separate water tax, it is all included in the Council Tax and we are not individually metered for water. I think they have water meters in parts (all of?) the rest of the UK.


We actually opted to have a meter installed, having previously paid a 'water rate' assessed on the size of the property, etc., rather than on usage. We were advised that if there were more toilets than people in the property, a metered supply would almost certainly be cheaper. There are two of us here, with three toilets, and the monthly bill has pretty much halved, from around £40 to £20.

Sadly, that doesn't help Julie much, as the NZ system seems very different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Another picture of the castle


Looks wonderful. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it wll all come clear in time. --- sam



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Thank you, Sam! For the moment I am a bit lost with so many people, topics and posts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the difference between usage changes and the water rates. who actually pays for the water used - what are water rates? here we pay the water bill perod - one has a meter and pays for amount of water used. we have a well so it does't matter to us. i just don't understand the two payments for one bill. -- sam


Here there is a minimum rate/month & if you use more than that amount you pay more. Thankfully we have our own water & sewer so no monthly bills, just big bills if something goes wrong.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad it doesn't seem to have been a heart attack but still concerned as to what caused such an episode. Will of course continue to keep all in prayer. Hope she did not go to work immediately. 


jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jackie the shawl really turned out pretty. Love the yarn colors.



Bubba Love said:


> I have finished my shawl that was a gift and a hat for my GD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


Does sound concerning- but heart attacks are pretty accuratelly dianosed today so shouldn't be that. Hopefully her doctor can work it out.
Glad she could be talked into sense to stay home


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable little girl.. That hat is so cute on her too. Hat pattern is very nice; you did a lovely job on it.



Bubba Love said:


> Grand daughters hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


darowil said:


> Similar here though who is responsible for the water is determined by what the contract says when a property is rented- some work like you said it works in Victoria, some the whole responsibilty is the owner and others the renters.
> Vicky is having a similar issue to Julie (nowhere near as much though). The house was rented before they bought it. SAWater estimated water usage as they couldn't get in to see it. Boththe old owners and Vicky took photos on settlement day which showed the same- way more than SAWater estimated. SAWater say it is not their issue, they need to be paid, no one can find the renters (or so they say) and the old owners are claiming that they paid on settlement what they were told was needed so why should they pay more?


 That is not Vicky s problem and she has proof . It's the old owners and who ever under estimated the bill 
Here we get a yearly bill which can be broken up to pay monthly . We could have a water meter put in but that will work out more expensive for us . But they do work out cheaper for people living on there own 
People who buy new houses are not getting the choice as all new houses have water meters


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


How gorgeous.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! I'm afraid I'd just be calling Omar the tent maker! LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I shudder to think how many stitches I would need, let along rounds. :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yeah, it got to 42C here today! Far too hot.


We've not reached 40 this year. After a terrible start to summer things have been good with not too many hot days and no extremes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think my latest, rather strange, project may need a little explanation, so here goes: each year for World Book Day (which in the UK is on 3rd March this year), schoolchildren are encouraged to dress up as a favourite character from a book. This year, my grandson Ben decided he wanted to be Stick Man, from the Julia Donaldson book, even though he is built on a far from stick-like scale! His mum decided than in brown trousers and top, he might just be convincing, and asked me if I could knit a balaclava helmet in a suitable colour. What you see is the result.


IT looks lovely and you could always take the leaves off afterwards and he could just wear it as a hat . Keep his ears lovely and warm


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> just for curiosity does anyone see a face on the top of the mountain behind kate - a woman head tilted to our right. just wondering. it was the first thing i saw when i looked at the picture. --- sam --- page 37


I had to go back and look for it Sam, but, yes I can see her.....spooky! :lol: The photo is on page 37 for anyone else who wants to check her out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Serena is growing up so fast! It seems like just a few months ago she was a baby! I love these pictures of her. What a happy little girls she appears to be. I know you have so much fun with her.



sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to dd#1 to surround her with warm healing goodness. --- sam



jheiens said:


> This is the first time I've had a chance to let y'all know that DD#1 was taken by ambulance from her store to the nearest hospital with painful and typical symptoms of a heart attack. She is only 47 yo.
> 
> She was admitted and sedated pretty heavily as I was leaving with DGGD last night. Her DH stayed the night, I think, because he was there when I called to check on her this AM. She was doing the ''radioactive'' part of the stress test prior to getting on the treadmill for further diagnosis. It is appalling at this age but I can understand it from the stress she has dealt with over the last few years with her district supervisor who will not bring herself to acknowledge any thing done well/positively in managing her store.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Often these are classic signs not only of a heart attack, but of how ocular migraines show up. There is often an aura (the black bits or flashing lights appearing in sight), with pain in the arm and neck. She might have her doctor check this out as well. This is how my migraines always start. Just an idea.


Guess that would be a good outcome considering other options. And stress could well be a contributing factor as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, Serena is sure growing up fast, what a cutie.

Margaret, seems crazy to me that Vicky & Julie could be held accountable for water used before they even lived there, crazy system.

Jackie, cute hat & GD & lovely shawl-such great colors.

Sonja, I bet you wish you could hide in your sons suitcase, sounds like a nice holiday.

KathleenDoris, lovely balaclava, such even stitches.I hope it gets worn for more thsn just the play.

Margaret, talking of spiders, did any of you see the photo Heather posted on Facebook of th Whistling spider from Austrailia? I don't 
Ike spiders & snakes.(Hey, that's the name if an old song, lol) & if I saw something thst big, it would be the end of me. I don't even like the little ones we have, I've seen too many nasty infected bites.

I've not had many patterns I've had to give up on, I'm a little stubborn so hate to give in but since it's supposed to be enjoyable & not essential, why have the stress. I'm glad you found something else you want to make.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the difference between usage changes and the water rates. who actually pays for the water used - what are water rates? here we pay the water bill perod - one has a meter and pays for amount of water used. we have a well so it does't matter to us. i just don't understand the two payments for one bill. -- sam


Water rates here is basically providing the water and the sewerage services while the usage costs are the water used. The rates part is based on the value of the property.
Once the rates included a certain amount of water and only charge for excess usage over that- now charged for all used. Does encourage people to decrease water usage.Well if you have a seperate meter. Here at MAryanne's the whole property is served by one meter and divided between the number of units. Which means we have a bigger water bill for just Maryanne than we had for both of us (though the rates part is lower)- means no incentive for indivduals to make efforts to cut down water consumtion becuase what difference will one person make?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> IT looks lovely and you could always take the leaves off afterwards and he could just wear it as a hat . Keep his ears lovely and warm


Yes, you are right, but I have yet to meet a 7-year old who appreciates the virtues of a nice warm hat to keep his ears warm! :thumbdown:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, best get my butt moving, need to get GD doing something & hit the shower. Ttyl. Have a good day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a busy little miss she is! Gotta love that playdoh.


sugarsugar said:


> Trying another one....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to go back and take a look and yes I saw her


On a third look I saw it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

23 february '16 is'banana bread' day. The addition of mashed, ripe bananas to a cake-like batter is what gives banana bread its distinctive taste and moistness. What better opportunity to enjoy a slice with a cup of tea or coffee than on Banana Bread Day?

Banana bread first started to become popular back in the 1930s, during the Great Depression. Cultural historians suggest that resourceful and creative housewives of the era created the recipe as a way of not wasting over-ripe bananas. In fact, the riper the bananas, the better the taste of the banana bread, so it ended up being a very clever creation! It is traditionally known as a quick bread, but is actually more like a cake in both texture and flavour.

Extremely easy to make, banana bread is still a favourite way to quickly bake up a special treat for the family. Modern-day breads also include the addition of chocolate chips, nuts, or even dried fruit. Why not experiment and come up with a bespoke banana bread recipe that everyone will love?

Who was the tallest U.S. President?


Bill Clinton 

George Washington 

Thomas Jefferson 

Abraham Lincoln 

The longest recorded flight of a chicken is thirteen seconds.

February 23
1994 - Dakota Fanning
1969 - Daymond John
1965 - Michael Dell

February 23, 1997
Scientists in Scotland announced they had cloned an adult mammal, producing a lamb named Dolly.

Answer: The tallest U.S. President was Abraham Lincoln at 6 foot 4 inches, while the shortest was James Madison at 5 foot 4 inches. The average height of a US president has been 5 foot 10.7 inches. Only slightly shorter than Lincoln was Lyndon B. Johnson at 6 feet 3.5 inches. Barack Obama, the current President, is 6 foot 1 inches, and Joe Biden, the current Vice-President, is 6 foot 0 inches.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is sure growing up fast, what a cutie.
> 
> Margaret, seems crazy to me that Vicky & Julie could be held accountable for water used before they even lived there, crazy system.
> 
> ...


 I saw that spider Bonnie didn't look or read close enough to see what it was called just saw the size and moved quickly on . Yuck

I have never given up on a pattern before but this one was just awful it was all over the place . Explanations for how you ignore half of the beginning rows was way down the pattern after rows 21/22and the wording was really weird 
. I'm wondering if it was some kind of translation


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Serena is growing up so fast! It seems like just a few months ago she was a baby! I love these pictures of her. What a happy little girls she appears to be. I know you have so much fun with her.


Instead of almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


That is certainly good news as far as it goes, but symptoms like those cannot be ignored. Further investigations to get to the bottom of her problems are clearly urgently needed. It is good that you were able to put your foot down and stop her going straight back into work.

Isn't it ridiculous the way hospital staff constantly wake patients for trivial reasons, when often what they need above all else is a really good rest! It happens here too, all the time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is sure growing up fast, what a cutie.
> 
> Margaret, seems crazy to me that Vicky & Julie could be held accountable for water used before they even lived there, crazy system.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen anything about the Whistling Spider- and would rather not as I hate them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute balaclava. Love the touch of a leaf or two. You've done some very fine knitting.


Kathleendoris said:


> I think my latest, rather strange, project may need a little explanation, so here goes: each year for World Book Day (which in the UK is on 3rd March this year), schoolchildren are encouraged to dress up as a favourite character from a book. This year, my grandson Ben decided he wanted to be Stick Man, from the Julia Donaldson book, even though he is built on a far from stick-like scale! His mum decided than in brown trousers and top, he might just be convincing, and asked me if I could knit a balaclava helmet in a suitable colour. What you see is the result.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am still terribly far behind, as things got a little busy yesterday and I didn't get caught up as I'd hoped, but I'm working my way through!

I finished the Guernsey last night! Woot woot! Happy Dance! The pictures are posted on KP as of just now under the pictures section. I'm sending a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone here for your encouragement. Y'all are the BEST.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've now caught up and as it is after 1,30am I might try sleeping again.
I hadn't ebbn onthe computer since about 7 when David said lets go to Ikea and look at kitchens(after ideas for sorting out our new one). ANd no coffee since around 11am so can't blame either of them for my failure to sleep when I went to bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, you are right, but I have yet to meet a 7-year old who appreciates the virtues of a nice warm hat to keep his ears warm! :thumbdown:


That's true :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And what have you been drinking/eating Sam? LOL! Just teasing you....and yes if I use my imagination and look at it tilted then I see a profile of what could be a woman or a man. Not quite so noticeable to me as it seems to be to you. You must be in a creative state of mind/observation today.


thewren said:


> just for curiosity does anyone see a face on the top of the mountain behind kate - a woman head tilted to our right. just wondering. it was the first thing i saw when i looked at the picture. --- sam --- page 37


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free glove pattern --- sam

http://media.berroco.com/free-pattern-pdf/Berroco_FreePattern_Elowen.pdf


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar here though who is responsible for the water is determined by what the contract says when a property is rented- some work like you said it works in Victoria, some the whole responsibilty is the owner and others the renters.
> Vicky is having a similar issue to Julie (nowhere near as much though). The house was rented before they bought it. SAWater estimated water usage as they couldn't get in to see it. Boththe old owners and Vicky took photos on settlement day which showed the same- way more than SAWater estimated. SAWater say it is not their issue, they need to be paid, no one can find the renters (or so they say) and the old owners are claiming that they paid on settlement what they were told was needed so why should they pay more?


That's an awful catch 22 to be in.

We've been in our house for over 35 years and only once have we had an issue with the water company. For one of their bills, the amount for usage was 4 times our normal. It was summertime and we were watering the grass/flowers more, but not where it would be that much. I had the reports from the prior years' usage during the same month and looked at the meter and verified that the Water Co. made a mistake. It took them awhile to go back and check---they just wanted to not have to correct it - they even began to ask questions like did we have a neighbor with a pool who might have hooked up to our spiget, etc. They were just being lazy -- and thought we accept it if they delayed--but that wasn't about to happen. I paid the regular amount for two months and the third month it was corrected.

I hope your daughter and Julie are able to get that all figured out. Certainly in your daughter's case, the photograph of the meter when they took over should be sufficient. Owners should be ultimately responsible!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> just for curiosity does anyone see a face on the top of the mountain behind kate - a woman head tilted to our right. just wondering. it was the first thing i saw when i looked at the picture. --- sam --- page 37


I see a face too. Not distinct in features but impressions of a face.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> T
> 
> That is not Vicky s problem and she has proof . It's the old owners and who ever under estimated the bill
> Here we get a yearly bill which can be broken up to pay monthly . We could have a water meter put in but that will work out more expensive for us . But they do work out cheaper for people living on there own
> People who buy new houses are not getting the choice as all new houses have water meters


We have the option here to calculate an annual usage prediction and divide that by 12 to get 12 equal payments throughout the year. We have the same option on gas and electricity too which is nice not to have to have the big spikes during winter and summer when usage for heat or air conditioning becomes a factor. We use our actual water rates though as we find that we don't have that many spikes for "water the grass/garden" months that it makes sense to have to keep doing estimate and actual true ups each year. It is worth it on the gas and electricity though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Denise, I am sorry to hear about the sciatica. That seems to run among women in my family, and I know how terrible it can be. Hope you are finding some relief.

Martina, healing thoughts for your sister continue.

Happy to hear Molly is doing well with her glucose.

Sonja, birthday money is always for a splurge for me--I might buy yarn or fabric or something special to eat, but looks like your sons and DIL took good care of that part! 

Up to page 16!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Knitting, knitting, knitting...and also a knitting class where I learned even more about reading lace patterns. I must review what I learned yesterday as it is already a little fuzzy. Thought I knew everything about cables, but then the chart had a 3 stitch cable after all 4 stitch ones and most knit 4 stitches, also the cable wasn't normal as the 2nd half of it was purled, making it into part of the background and the other half became a cable traveling up on its own. So charts can be pretty complex when a designer gets creative. The purled part of the cable was shown by a little dot in the half that was to be purled. It is a little like memorizing a language, but then if the key is right there you can review what the symbols are. Then we switched from in the round knitting to flat and that threw us even though we had been told what to do earlier. LOL I felt the mistakes were so important as it fixed it in our memories better. I am going to keep the part that was wrong and then went on to do it correctly so I can label it and show the difference in correct and incorrect. 

An inch of length around the skirt on the tier I am knitting has about 90,000 stitches so very slow going. Nice thing is that with the fine yarn and light needles, it is easy on my hands. Wanted to do some nupps but after trying and seeing it I wasn't sure I wanted them. Would be hard to rip out after putting in with the mohair yarn so am just keeping it plain. Maybe after I have mastered doing nupps I will do them at some time in the future on a different project.

Hope all are well. I'm off to get ready to see the eye doctor. In hopes I can get done what DH had done with his eyes. He is due for his 2nd eye in the Spring. His eyesight is normal in the eye done and he doesn't need any more drops for glaucoma and he can see to drive at night.

Hope Rookie and Ohio Joy's DD's are ok with their bad episodes. Hope Swedenme's birthday was wonderful and that her son is tolerating his treatments better now.

Now it's off to get ready for my appointment and then back to knitting. Boy is the house a mess. I've missed a lot on here so please just accept some Big Hugs if needed, and who couldn't use one. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you stay all night in the ice castle jackie? that sounds like quite a mall. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends I'm back from my trip to Edmonton . I have brought back a western cold 😢😢 so I hope this one will be short lived. Seems like I just have to be around someone not well and I end up with whatever they have 😞
> The ice castle was awesome to see ! The Big mall was something to experience first mall I've been in that has a skating rink in the middle, a water park, and sea animal show in .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw that spider Bonnie didn't look or read close enough to see what it was called just saw the size and moved quickly on . Yuck
> 
> I have never given up on a pattern before but this one was just awful it was all over the place . Explanations for how you ignore half of the beginning rows was way down the pattern after rows 21/22and the wording was really weird
> . I'm wondering if it was some kind of translation


Sometimes there's a lot lost in translation. That centre cable scarf I made at Christmas was a little weird after translation from Russian.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if he made those she is a quick learner indeed. great hats. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hat number one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't seen anything about the Whistling Spider- and would rather not as I hate them!


Just a photo showing how huge they are compared to someone's hand. The biggest I've seen here is like the end of my thumb & that's too big!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have the option here to calculate an annual usage prediction and divide that by 12 to get 12 equal payments throughout the year. We have the same option on gas and electricity too which is nice not to have to have the big spikes during winter and summer when usage for heat or air conditioning becomes a factor. We use our actual water rates though as we find that we don't have that many spikes for "water the grass/garden" months that it makes sense to have to keep doing estimate and actual true ups each year. It is worth it on the gas and electricity though.


Because we are on the farm our power meter only gets read once a year, we get a bill every 3 months, then on the 4th bill is the actual reading & they adjust depending on the reading, usually a bigger bill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am way behind, and probably won't catch up, I think the laptop is in it's death throes- the fan doesn't work at all and it's overheating- I am sorting out the water problems with help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind, and probably won't catch up, I think the laptop is in it's death throes- the fan doesn't work at all and it's overheating- I am sorting out the water problems with help.


I'm glad you are getting the water problem taken care of.
Hope the laptop us just having a "moment"& fan will kick in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad it wasn't a heart attack but hope they find out what it is and sooner rather than later. --- sam



jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bubba love. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I have finished my shawl that was a gift and a hat for my GD.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you stay all night in the ice castle jackie? that sounds like quite a mall. --- sam


We go to that mall quite often. At one time it was the biggest in the world, not sure if that still is the case. 
The waterpark there is enormous , my kids used to love it, used to worry me as they would go up the stairs to the water slides but at the top could choose to come down 3 or 4 different ones so made it hard to keep track of them unless you followed them. I came down a few slides that I certainly didn't do twice😳. Some very wild rides. Of course those were the kids favorite!
There is also an amusement park in the mall, you could buy a wristband & they could ride all day. That's where we took the kids for a little holiday sometimes.
Here the photo of the bags. The blue one is like those I sent, the gift bags are much bigger & I didn't line them. I have some waterproof material & want to make some travel/cosmetic bags like that.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind, and probably won't catch up, I think the laptop is in it's death throes- the fan doesn't work at all and it's overheating- I am sorting out the water problems with help.


Oh, dear, just one darn thing after another. Is there a library or an Internet café or anything within reach of your home where you might be able to get on line at a minimal cost? I would be totally devastated if I lost the means to get online - First World problem, I know, but our quality of life is so much better for being able to communicate so easily.

Good news at least about the water charges.

Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend with all the kidney and cancer problems passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts over the last couple of weeks. She was moved to the hospital palative care on Friday and I visited her then. I am glad I did.


Condolences on the loss of your friend. May she rest in peace.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:30pm here and I am caught up and quickly checking in. Started last night and I am in bed all day today. Vertigo I hate you. Will check in later on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just about ready to leave but a moment to stop back. Kathleendoris, great knitting. I'm sure what you made is the highlight of the costume.

Julie, so sorry that it seems to be one major thing after the other. Sadly, computers do not seem to be built to last and to have it go right after you just paid all that money to have it fixed again.  Hope there is some fair resolution to the water bill. That sounds totally unfair. Here we have to have the other person close out there account and then we have to open the account ourselves and it starts at zero. Of course this isn't renting but buying, but even when we rented I don't remember that happening.

Kate, wonderful photos of Scotland. I can't wait to see it for myself.

I will try and post a photo soon on the skirt. I'm loving it. Now if I can just find a way from keeping it from getting caught and ruined the first wearing. Might look at sheer fabrics today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30pm here and I am caught up and quickly checking in. Started last night and I am in bed all day today. Vertigo I hate you. Will check in later on.


Oh no. My nephew who had the aneurysm, which is also classified as a form of stroke, also has dizziness. He still gets the awful migraines too and finally went to the doctor about them. They had to use a special medication because of the medical condition. Have your migraines ceased?? I sure hope so.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, we are able to use computers free at the library. Does your library offer this. Of course that really isn't a solution for you as your computer is used so much and you can knit while keeping up.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Dagmara I'll give you a laugh. My h.s. friend was Polish. All I can remember (I'm 74) is her grandmother saying to me (this is phonetic) Yitz daduma spotz....go home and sleep.


You gave me a laugh because I had to read it aloud and several times to understand! 
And now I will give you a laugh
only after I figured out what the grandmother meant I followed with the post and saw the translation


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Yesterday KateB showed so beautiful views from where she lives that I have been thinking about them all day today.

Unfortunately I am not that lucky and the place where I live is just a town.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When we went there both Page & Flagstaff had snow, they are both at higher elevation. Sorleena could probably give you a better answer as its more in her neck of the woods


I'd guess Flagstaff (yes, elevation) or somewhere else in northern Arizona, given it's between Vegas and the Canyon. We had temps so warm on Sunday here that I wore a skirt and sandals, and today it's snowing! :shock: Weird winter for sure here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Desert Joy, sorry to hear of your SIL's father's passing. Hugs to all of you.

Welcome to Yellow mleczyk--lovely designs you have!

Pacer, glad your family is safe but how awful about that shooting.

Stella, good to see you and glad you're settling in. Moving is such a job.

I am up to page 47...hoping to hear positive news for Ohio Joy's DD and Julie's water situation as I read on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I am still terribly far behind, as things got a little busy yesterday and I didn't get caught up as I'd hoped, but I'm working my way through!
> 
> I finished the Guernsey last night! Woot woot! Happy Dance! The pictures are posted on KP as of just now under the pictures section. I'm sending a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone here for your encouragement. Y'all are the BEST.


I saw your Guernsey and posted that it was beautiful and I'll say it again . It's beautiful love the tree section on the front . Well done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Yesterday KateB showed so beautiful views from where she lives that I have been thinking about them all day today.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not that lucky and the place where I live is just a town.


It's always interesting to see pictures of different places , sorry to see you have rain . We have had to much rain this winter my garden still has a lot of water in it . But the last 2days we have had sunshine and the flowers are coming out


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations grandma! Sorry mom had such a hard time with the birth.
> 
> Prayers for your mom.


I will echo this.

Including Marianne and her mom in healing thoughts.

Joy, glad to hear it was not a heart attack for your DD! I had similar episodes twice that I recall clearly (when I was in my 20s)--the docs diagnosed panic attacks/anxiety disorder from extreme stress (yes, I did have pain in chest & arm then also). I do hope that whatever it is that she gets some answers and relief.

Jackie, good to see you back and what fun hats!

What a love Serena is. She looks to be really enjoying her Play Doh.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think my latest, rather strange, project may need a little explanation, so here goes: each year for World Book Day (which in the UK is on 3rd March this year), schoolchildren are encouraged to dress up as a favourite character from a book. This year, my grandson Ben decided he wanted to be Stick Man, from the Julia Donaldson book, even though he is built on a far from stick-like scale! His mum decided than in brown trousers and top, he might just be convincing, and asked me if I could knit a balaclava helmet in a suitable colour. What you see is the result.


 :thumbup: Love it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the difference between usage changes and the water rates. who actually pays for the water used - what are water rates? here we pay the water bill perod - one has a meter and pays for amount of water used. we have a well so it does't matter to us. i just don't understand the two payments for one bill. -- sam


Our water bill includes not only water usage but also sewage and garbage collection once a week. I'm not sure why they're combined. I guess different places do it different ways--I know my BFF pays a lot less just for water.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It's always interesting to see pictures of different places , sorry to see you have rain . We have had to much rain this winter my garden still has a lot of water in it . But the last 2days we have had sunshine and the flowers are coming out


it's ok to have rain, normally we have heavy frost and lots of snow at this time of year


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, dear, just one darn thing after another. Is there a library or an Internet café or anything within reach of your home where you might be able to get on line at a minimal cost? I would be totally devastated if I lost the means to get online - First World problem, I know, but our quality of life is so much better for being able to communicate so easily.
> 
> Good news at least about the water charges.
> 
> Hugs


Thanks Chris! I will get onto the tech company - see if the will bck up their work


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw your Guernsey and posted that it was beautiful and I'll say it again . It's beautiful love the tree section on the front . Well done


Thank you so much. I am enjoying the comments and am quite pleased with the finished sweater.



Swedenme said:


> It's always interesting to see pictures of different places , sorry to see you have rain . We have had to much rain this winter my garden still has a lot of water in it . But the last 2days we have had sunshine and the flowers are coming out


And here we rejoice every time it rains! It is always interesting to see another perspective.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> it's ok to have rain, normally we have heavy frost and lots of snow at this time of year


So you have been having unusual winter weather too . I'm Swedish but lived in England for over 30 years and I have never seen it rain so much as it has this winter . It started in December and just kept raining , mud and water everywhere . Sweden normally have lots of snow too but brother says they have hardly had any this year and it's been lovely and sunny there this week


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie. I hope your computer problem is easily fixed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie and so big - wasn't she just a baby last week? ---- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie. I hope your computer problem is easily fixed.


It has slowed to treacle at Christmas time (UK) speeds- I can ring the company in 35 minutes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And here we rejoice every time it rains! It is always interesting to see another perspective.


Has it been very dry where you are this winter . Every where here is still waterlogged and even though it hasn't rained for a few days now there are still puddles everywhere


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fantastic news, just came on tv.
The people of New Zealand have bought a beach!
There is a beautiful beach, privately owned which has been up for sale, and two guys decided it should not be bought by overseas investors, so they began a campaign for folks to pledge any amount they like for it to stay in NZ ownership. Such a wonderful outcome for all to enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Has it been very dry where you are this winter . Every where here is still waterlogged and even though it hasn't rained for a few days now there are still puddles everywhere


We have actually had a fairly wet winter for us, which is a wonderful thing--reduces the drought and right now it is snowing like mad!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


Does she like to "cook"? Arriana does! I had "cake" for lunch. Serena sure gets cuter every day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful blue skies here again today but you would have to take the 40 off to get the same temperature as us
> Middle son is off to Portugal today for a week 22-24c there so a lot warmer than here
> He deserves a break as in between working if he's not here with his dad while I run errands he's been with his brother although I did try to say I would go with him instead of his girlfriend , youngest son tried too , but we are still here 😕


 :-D hope he has a good time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Trying another one....


Lots of fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar here though who is responsible for the water is determined by what the contract says when a property is rented- some work like you said it works in Victoria, some the whole responsibilty is the owner and others the renters.
> Vicky is having a similar issue to Julie (nowhere near as much though). The house was rented before they bought it. SAWater estimated water usage as they couldn't get in to see it. Boththe old owners and Vicky took photos on settlement day which showed the same- way more than SAWater estimated. SAWater say it is not their issue, they need to be paid, no one can find the renters (or so they say) and the old owners are claiming that they paid on settlement what they were told was needed so why should they pay more?


Oh no.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure- but she was very fussy what she got-the most popular types here which may be what you are talking about are more likely to cause suffocation in babies. She has had a baby come in to Emergency who Mum thought was sleeping peacefully against her but it had suffocated against her. The baby is so well wrapped up against the person carrying them that they can't move their head-an especialy issue with very young babies.


That sounds like improper wearing! DD helps teach baby wearing, and they are very definite about how the baby is to be positioned to prevent suffocation. I have shared on face book a couple of the companies that DD likes wraps made from. Part of the problem may be no proper instructions with the wraps or slings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think my latest, rather strange, project may need a little explanation, so here goes: each year for World Book Day (which in the UK is on 3rd March this year), schoolchildren are encouraged to dress up as a favourite character from a book. This year, my grandson Ben decided he wanted to be Stick Man, from the Julia Donaldson book, even though he is built on a far from stick-like scale! His mum decided than in brown trousers and top, he might just be convincing, and asked me if I could knit a balaclava helmet in a suitable colour. What you see is the result.


Perfect!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could tolerate that right now - i have been cold all day - the doctor's office was cold - the hospital and lab were cold and now i am home trying to get warm. it is 42°F but with a brisk wind makes it feel much colder. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh yeah, it got to 42C here today! Far too hot.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


She is so cute!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Often these are classic signs not only of a heart attack, but of how ocular migraines show up. There is often an aura (the black bits or flashing lights appearing in sight), with pain in the arm and neck. She might have her doctor check this out as well. This is how my migraines always start. Just an idea.


Migraine is what came to my mind too. And stress does not help them!!! Hoping she is able to find what's really going on and also a way to relieve the work stress.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We have actually had a fairly wet winter for us, which is a wonderful thing--reduces the drought and right now it is snowing like mad!


Did not expect you to say it is snowing but I'm glad it's been fairly wet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> :-D hope he has a good time!


I do too . He will more than likely send me a picture of how nice it is


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i could tolerate that right now - i have been cold all day - the doctor's office was cold - the hospital and lab were cold and now i am home trying to get warm. it is 42°F but with a brisk wind makes it feel much colder. --- sam


Are you still ill Sam or did you just need to go for routine checks ?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Are you still ill Sam or did you just need to go for routine checks ?


I was just about to post the same question.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:30pm and I am still in bed. The spinning has stopped for now or has seemed to. Haven't gotten up so it could change if I do. 

Hoping to feel better for tomorrow as I was going to look for an apt today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30pm and I am still in bed. The spinning has stopped for now or has seemed to. Haven't gotten up so it could change if I do.
> 
> Hoping to feel better for tomorrow as I was going to look for an apt today.


Take care Melody. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Yesterday KateB showed so beautiful views from where she lives that I have been thinking about them all day today.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not that lucky and the place where I live is just a town.


The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> I was just about to post the same question.


So was I, Mary. Okay, Sam, enquiring minds want to know. Is it check-up time or have you broken down and decided to seek medical attention for yourself? We are concerned; you do realize that, right???

Thanks for the heads-up regarding Paula's symptoms being possible signs of panic/anxiety attacks. I will pass that info along also. Golly, what would we do without those of you who have medical knowledge/experience and are still current in your fields and experiences?

Given the relationship with her district supervisor, such attacks, stresses, and pressures could certainly have brought all of this on.

I've baked 2 more loaves of banana bread this afternoon. The 2 I made on Saturday are nearly gone and the bananas were already thawed. Now they are not taking up room in the fridge.

I'm baking an old, old Betty Crocker recipe for ''tamale'' pie for supper as requested. It's about done so I'd best wrap up the rest of the meal.

Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable hats, Bubba!


Bubba Love said:


> Hat number one


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


That looks a beautiful place to live.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> The snap bags are made with pieces of metal tape measure.
> Here's a tutorial
> http://joannsspecial.blogspot.ca/2012/10/tape-measure-snappy-bag-tutorial.html
> 
> Maybe if you ask your doctor he could order a generic brand of eye drops as usually those are much less expensive.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The colors are beautiful and the shawl is lovely!


Bubba Love said:


> I have finished my shawl that was a gift and a hat for my GD.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The colors are beautiful and the shawl is lovely!


Bubba Love said:


> I have finished my shawl that was a gift and a hat for my GD.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB, a pretty place to live.
Dagmara, yes, you made me laugh. Though I would probably do the same thing.
Shopped til I dropped, Nordstrom, Sephora, Macy, Trader Joe, REI. Bought silk long johns and long sleeve shirt at REI. But it didn't cost me money as I had credit due me. 
OMG, amazing grilled eggplant sand which at an organic bakery.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Serena is such a cutie!


sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


That looks a pretty place to live Kate . I'm thinking beautiful when it's lovely weather and wild when it's stormy which is also beautiful in a different way


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect for stick man! (I looked him up!)


Kathleendoris said:


> I think my latest, rather strange, project may need a little explanation, so here goes: each year for World Book Day (which in the UK is on 3rd March this year), schoolchildren are encouraged to dress up as a favourite character from a book. This year, my grandson Ben decided he wanted to be Stick Man, from the Julia Donaldson book, even though he is built on a far from stick-like scale! His mum decided than in brown trousers and top, he might just be convincing, and asked me if I could knit a balaclava helmet in a suitable colour. What you see is the result.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks a pretty place to live Kate . I'm thinking beautiful when it's lovely weather and wild when it's stormy which is also beautiful in a different way


 :thumbup: :like a postcard.

Yellow miecnyk, I was surprised to see you had no snow but read later you usually have it. We all live in such different areas

We have quite a bit more snow now than when I took the photo


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Some of my niece's husband's family lives in Poland but I have no idea where. She went with him to visit and meet them and had a wonderful experience. If I can find out where they live I'll let you now. Cities can be beautiful too and are often quite different from one country to another so I appreciate the picture you posted.

I live in Athens, Georgia USA in the northeast part of the state. We are pretty hilly and only a couple of hours from the mountains. Also where I live there is one of the state's major universities so our population has quite a bit of diversity. Our home is actually just outside of the city limits and semi country but very very close to the downtown area. We also can be at the beach in about 5-6 hours.


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Yesterday KateB showed so beautiful views from where she lives that I have been thinking about them all day today.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not that lucky and the place where I live is just a town.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely place your town looks to be. Thanks for posting it.


KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


Looks like a beautiful place, Kate.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yellow, what beautiful patterns!!! I love them all. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - love the photos that you posted. Your home place looks great.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> IT was about 6 months ago. I mentioned it at the time as it was a news item in UK when it happened, but then the "news" lost interest in it. The road through the mill site has only recently reopened as it was regarded as a crime scene whilst it was investigated. No findings have been revealed yet, but locally it's thought that the owners were negligent and machine repairs botched to save money. We shall see eventually.


~~~My heart goes out to you both, and all those around you! We hope for a speedier release of information. "Closure" is important. Dragging these things out is not good. {{{{hugs}}}} galore!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't commented for a few days but want to say that Sam you have posted some great recipes. Not going to try them because I want to lose a few pounds but like the sweet hot mustard chicken recipe. 
Kate & Darowil= thanks for the summary so helpful.

Sonja - I hope you had a great birthday and celebrated it well.

Mel - Your swiffer cover looks good. I might try one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Darowil - that is a lovely picture of your daughter. What a shame that Elizabeth didn't turn around to face the camera.

Gwenie - Nice picture of you, DB and DS.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow - I'm only on page 8 and you're already up to 62. Not sure if I can catch up. Took Candy to the pet store for the second time to get fitted for wellies. I thought first pair were too small but the second pair were too big. I brought them home and let her walk around the house until she walked right out of them. Wish I'd taken a picture of her prancing around in her boots. She seemed to be getting used to them but if she won't keep them on, it won't be of any use.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to go out for a few hours. I will be watchful.


~~~Please be cautious, Pacer. That is a growing condition of our times...we must ever be cautious, alert, and somewhat nervous. How did things get this way? It's sad, but we must adjust. Oh....I feel a soap box coming on.....I'll stop here. I am ever thankful for this forum....an beautifully secure and loving place....sweet family!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, I sure hope things start to improve soon, this one shoe falling and waiting for the next has got to be getting very old for you. If only I would win the lottery.
> HUGS!! I do hope that you find a good solution that does not include going without internet and/or moving.
> Pats for Ringo.


~~~I'm in on these thoughts, too! I'm sure Ringo's joy in your company is comforting!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, but for her GD the skirt has several 100 stitches each round, how big would I have to make it??? :shock: :lol:


~~~Don't know for you, but for me it could possibly reach into 6-7-8 digits! :lol: :lol: Doesn't that put an entertaining image into your brain! :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm so glad you will get the cataract taken care of so quickly & its not good news about the macular degeneration but better to be aware & watch so they can treat it if necessary. Can they change or discontinue the med that causes the risk?
> 
> Happy birthday Kathy.
> 
> ...


~~~I loved the "snap bag"! :thumbup: :thumbup: A very nice gift idea! thanks, again! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little one in picture one looks entranced.
> They sure are cuties.


~~~Ditto...that is a beautiful photo! Frame it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> There were 3 of us tonight and Gage came with me. He made a new friend while there. Deanna is the lady who runs it and a lovely lady Judy was there. She gave us a ride home and is looking forward to seeing us next Monday.


~~~
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends I'm back from my trip to Edmonton . I have brought back a western cold 😢😢 so I hope this one will be short lived. Seems like I just have to be around someone not well and I end up with whatever they have 😞
> The ice castle was awesome to see ! The Big mall was something to experience first mall I've been in that has a skating rink in the middle, a water park, and sea animal show in .


~~~What an awesome experience to visit an ice castle! thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Another picture of the castle


~~~Incredible!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> There were 3 of us tonight and Gage came with me. He made a new friend while there. Deanna is the lady who runs it and a lovely lady Judy was there. She gave us a ride home and is looking forward to seeing us next Monday.


Oh wonderful, it's always nice when the kids make new friends, as well as us. 
That was very nice, hopefully you won't be too far away that you will still be able to attend after you move.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joyce. I really appreciate your sharing this information. I swear I will take the meds and use them as directed. I was just so stunned at the cost as DH had this surgery maybe 6 months ago and the meds were not quite as much. I will also check on any coupon that may be available. Believe me I value keeping my sight and not having any kind of infections. I told DH that perhaps they are using some other meds than what he had since I have RA.
> 
> Also, concerning Marianne's mom I miss spoke; it was her heart rate not bp that was 44. I just got off the phone with her and her mom has promised if she has any more episodes such as the doctor has said to watch for she will go to the hospital. Marianne is watching her very carefully. Marianne said thank you for all the prayers too.


Wow, that's a lot, hopefully you will be able to find a coupon, looking on line might not be amiss also. 
I'm glad that Marianne's mom is agreeing to the hospital if she has anymore episodes, it has to be very stressful for Marianne and C.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Melody...Matthew comes to knitting group with me routinely. He brings his drawing and works on it. Sometimes he helps knitters with non-knitting things. He has shown a lady how to do Kumihimo. I am glad that Gage came with you. If he is receptive to learning to knit, that would a good place for him to practice.
> 
> Julie...So sorry to hear of the water problems for the house. I do hope you are able to get the bill sorted.
> 
> ...


Oh, I have something small for Matthew, I'm still working on the other. 
 I unearthed this in my craftroom the other day. 
Thank you, he's in Austin, Indiana ? tonight, then he's headed to Bowling Green, KY tomorrow morning to get reloaded, then off to Denver. I'll be sure to let him know though tomorrow when I talk to him, he's already gone to bed tonight, since I don't know what route he takes. 
Ooh yuck, 10 inches with ice would really not be pleasant, well even 4" with ice isn't pleasant. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Took the little dogs to be groomed this morning, they had to be there by 8 am. Ryssa looks so much better, Gizmo was just a bath and trim his eyes and feet, looks so much better and she said he was good as gold. YAY!
I'll try to get a pic of him, he's grown so much, it's getting him to stand still long enough and look at me at the same time. 
Whatever blew in allergy wise needs to go back away, I'm not impressed with whatever it is, even with allergy meds I'm sneezing, headache and just out of it. 
Well, only 14 pages or so to get caught up on, so better get at it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


~~~And we all will continue to provide support and care for Paula. Glad that the heart was not directly involved, but sure hope they will find a specific diagnosis. Vague diagnoses are not really satisfactory (been there-done that!) and leaving one kinda' hanging.
Also hoping Paula will realize the need for some caution and careful return to "normal" activities.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Grand daughters hat


~~~SOOOO cute!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 51. 11:49 and time for bed. Past time! Chiropractor appointment in the morning. Then to DD's to help her fix her goddaughter's start blanket. "Ankie" got holes in it! And we are in a panic. We do not do well with out Ankie! DD is crocheting a new center, and we will put in a lifeline, cut out the old holey center, and stitch in the new one. All are in my prayers.


~~~Life never ceases to send us all kinds of emergencies and dramas! Sure hope the repairs to "Ankie" happen without complications!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Another picture of the castle


Oh that is really cool, I imagine it took them quite a period of time to do that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


~~~What an adorable smile! Very winning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure did! I hope tonight is just as good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can't give you a close up right now, as I don't have a pic of mine without going to get it and take one, but I have a pic of the basket full of them that I took at KAP.


They are fantastic Bonnie, Marla and I both love ours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My deepest thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs for Paula and the rest of us. She was not told much of the details learned from the stress test but that she had NOT had a heart attack. Praise God!!!!!
> 
> But she was awakened about 5x during the night by different staff members asking her to tell them again just what she had experienced that caused her to come to ER. Obviously, not must rest for her. She was finally discharged after mid-afternoon--still exhausted. And then she stated that she wasn't sure but thought that she'd go to work in the morning. I pulled rank and used my ''Gram said'' remark of Tim's and directed her DH to call her off to the district supervisor and to not let her even talk to the woman. Paula is to follow up with her own doctor within the week, of course.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness it wasn't a heart attack, hopefully they will get it diagnosed and it won't happen again. 
Glad you pulled rank, she doesn't need to deal with that stress for at least a few days. I have never figured out why, when you are in the hospital to heal, they never let you sleep. lol Flyty1n might have some insight into this phenomenon for us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I have finished my shawl that was a gift and a hat for my GD.


It turned out great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Grand daughters hat


She's adorable, love the hat too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock:  LOL. You are funny. She asked for play doh as soon as she got in the door. She loves rolling it out and using the cutters to make shapes...


~~~A baker in the making!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> just for curiosity does anyone see a face on the top of the mountain behind kate - a woman head tilted to our right. just wondering. it was the first thing i saw when i looked at the picture. --- sam --- page 37


~~~Not a woman, but kind of a weird looking man with a bulbous nose!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope the vertigo eases

Kaye, hope the allergies go away.

Carol, you are definitely right, we live in very scary times & it seems to be getting worse.


Well got the GKs off to bed & grand dog is off with DS who came home today for a week. DH has gone to. Visit our bachelor neighbor so all is quiet at last.
Think I will knit & watch TV for a while.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> 23 february '16 is'banana bread' day. The addition of mashed, ripe bananas to a cake-like batter is what gives banana bread its distinctive taste and moistness. What better opportunity to enjoy a slice with a cup of tea or coffee than on Banana Bread Day?
> 
> Banana bread first started to become popular back in the 1930s, during the Great Depression. Cultural historians suggest that resourceful and creative housewives of the era created the recipe as a way of not wasting over-ripe bananas. In fact, the riper the bananas, the better the taste of the banana bread, so it ended up being a very clever creation! It is traditionally known as a quick bread, but is actually more like a cake in both texture and flavour.
> 
> ...


~~~Bill Clinton is 6' 2"....my dad was 6'3"....How did I end up being shorter than even my mom (5'4") at 5'2" (if I stretch and stand REAL straight!). :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Bill Clinton is 6' 2"....my dad was 6'3"....How did I end up being shorter than even my mom (5'4") at 5'2" (if I stretch and stand REAL straight!). :lol:


Because "Good stuff comes in little packages", as the saying goes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, not too worry. Good things come in small packages. I was 5'1" hopefully I'm 5' now. And our mom was 5'10".


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

martina said:


> Beautiful shawl. Where did you get the pattern, please?


Virus shawl on YouTube by woolpedia


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, not too worry. Good things come in small packages. I was 5'1" hopefully I'm 5' now. And our mom was 5'10".


~~~small??? Short maybe, but not quite "small" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


Oh my, she sure is growing up fast, and more adorable as she grows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar here though who is responsible for the water is determined by what the contract says when a property is rented- some work like you said it works in Victoria, some the whole responsibilty is the owner and others the renters.
> Vicky is having a similar issue to Julie (nowhere near as much though). The house was rented before they bought it. SAWater estimated water usage as they couldn't get in to see it. Boththe old owners and Vicky took photos on settlement day which showed the same- way more than SAWater estimated. SAWater say it is not their issue, they need to be paid, no one can find the renters (or so they say) and the old owners are claiming that they paid on settlement what they were told was needed so why should they pay more?


Oh Lord, the water companies there sure do make things more difficult than necessary don't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And you hear of people refusing to come to Australia because they might get bitten by a spider. Better stop them drinking champagne (well bein gin the same room as a bottlebeing opened at least).


 :shock: 
Like we don't have Black Widows and Brown Recluses here?
I think I'd be more worried about the plethora of highly poisonous snakes you all have, but even that wouldn't deter me from going to visit Oz.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think my latest, rather strange, project may need a little explanation, so here goes: each year for World Book Day (which in the UK is on 3rd March this year), schoolchildren are encouraged to dress up as a favourite character from a book. This year, my grandson Ben decided he wanted to be Stick Man, from the Julia Donaldson book, even though he is built on a far from stick-like scale! His mum decided than in brown trousers and top, he might just be convincing, and asked me if I could knit a balaclava helmet in a suitable colour. What you see is the result.


It turned out great though, I bet he's cute in his costume.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! I'm afraid I'd just be calling Omar the tent maker! LOL


 :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just about ready to leave but a moment to stop back. Kathleendoris, great knitting. I'm sure what you made is the highlight of the costume.
> 
> Julie, so sorry that it seems to be one major thing after the other. Sadly, computers do not seem to be built to last and to have it go right after you just paid all that money to have it fixed again.  Hope there is some fair resolution to the water bill. That sounds totally unfair. Here we have to have the other person close out there account and then we have to open the account ourselves and it starts at zero. Of course this isn't renting but buying, but even when we rented I don't remember that happening.
> 
> ...


Even renting in Texas was like that, and when I was moving into someplace, I called the utility company and told them that I was moving in and what day, and they would go close out the old tenant, it was nice that the 4 different places I rented in Texas all used the same utility company, so I just told them I was leaving this one and moving to that one. If the past tenant doesn't pay their bill, the utility company sends it to a collection agency or sees them in court.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Similar here though who is responsible for the water is determined by what the contract says when a property is rented- some work like you said it works in Victoria, some the whole responsibilty is the owner and others the renters.
> Vicky is having a similar issue to Julie (nowhere near as much though). The house was rented before they bought it. SAWater estimated water usage as they couldn't get in to see it. Boththe old owners and Vicky took photos on settlement day which showed the same- way more than SAWater estimated. SAWater say it is not their issue, they need to be paid, no one can find the renters (or so they say) and the old owners are claiming that they paid on settlement what they were told was needed so why should they pay more?


Good grief! It shouldnt involve Vicki at all! It should be up to the old owner and the renter and the SAWater board. Unbelievable. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And you hear of people refusing to come to Australia because they might get bitten by a spider. Better stop them drinking champagne (well bein gin the same room as a bottlebeing opened at least).


 :thumbup: Ha ha, true. I have never been bitten by a spider (yet). However I do know of some that have but they have been fine. One of mum's elderly neighbours was bitten by a redback spider a couple of years ago... they think it was on the handle of her watering can. She did have quite a reaction and went to hospital but she had whatever the treatment was and went home ok. :shock:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been to Oz several times and only snakes seen were in the zoo.
Spiders yes, got scared by a huntsman once in the bathroom but the folks we were staying with got rid of it, without any trouble.
You just have to be careful if you're outdoors, and enjoy this fabulous country downunder.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

thewren said:


> did you stay all night in the ice castle jackie? that sounds like quite a mall. --- sam


No Sam it was just a walk through castle. It had started to melt a bit a they had a shnook go through a week before


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is the difference between usage changes and the water rates. who actually pays for the water used - what are water rates? here we pay the water bill perod - one has a meter and pays for amount of water used. we have a well so it does't matter to us. i just don't understand the two payments for one bill. -- sam


This has probably been answered already. However, here the land owner has to pay water rates. Mine are for 3 month periods. I pay water service charge $43, sewerage service charge $138 , then however much the water usage is at $2.25 per KL. Wow.... I am copying this from by bill... and also because I qualify I then get a state government concession of $74.50. Soooo this is why I am fairly careful about using a lot of water coz it gets too expensive. I dont water grass/lawns at all.

Hope that explanation helps, Sam.

While I am at it I may as well tell you about our land rates here where I am... in case the subject comes up next LOL

I pay land rates in 4 installments per year. This is calculated on the value of the land and building. Mine is General rates $750., Waste collection $258., Municipal Charge $94., (dont ask coz I have no idea!), less my concession $213. Sooo I pay around $245 per quarter.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

oneapril said:


> The colors are beautiful and the shawl is lovely!


Thank you it's the type of yarn called unforgettable by red heart yarn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We've not reached 40 this year. After a terrible start to summer things have been good with not too many hot days and no extremes.


 :thumbup: I think that was the only one we have had this year also. Mostly the days have been under 30C, even though February is supposed to be our hottest month!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Serena is growing up so fast! It seems like just a few months ago she was a baby! I love these pictures of her. What a happy little girls she appears to be. I know you have so much fun with her.


She surely is! I have heaps of fun and she is such a chatterbox. "come on Nanna outside ok? ok. LOL And just repeats everything and wants to know how everything works as well. Little madam can open my outside doors, so I have to lock and put keys up high. Trying to teach her no you dont do the doors you wait for nanna. Good grief my kids didnt do this!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is sure growing up fast, what a cutie.
> 
> Margaret, seems crazy to me that Vicky & Julie could be held accountable for water used before they even lived there, crazy system.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I saw that spider on FB!! I scrolled past very fast. :shock: It freaked me out. I think they only have them that big up North. Ugh I would probably faint if I saw one in real life. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind, and probably won't catch up, I think the laptop is in it's death throes- the fan doesn't work at all and it's overheating- I am sorting out the water problems with help.


Oh no.... not the computer again.

But I am glad that the water issues are getting sorted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a cutie and so big - wasn't she just a baby last week? ---- sam


Yes I am sure it was only last week too. The time is just flying by too fast. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Does she like to "cook"? Arriana does! I had "cake" for lunch. Serena sure gets cuter every day!


Yes! LOL and loves making me a cup of tea with her little tea set.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


Wow, it looks beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no.... not the computer again.
> 
> But I am glad that the water issues are getting sorted.


Turns out,Cathy that the computer was an easy fix, the lady who was working on it knew exactly what to do and I can type easily, the mouse is working and all sorts that one usually just takes forgranted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


Prayers for your DH, Mary!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for your DH, Mary!


Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Y


Gweniepooh said:


> Some of my niece's husband's family lives in Poland but I have no idea where. She went with him to visit and meet them and had a wonderful experience. If I can find out where they live I'll let you now. Cities can be beautiful too and are often quite different from one country to another so I appreciate the picture you posted.
> 
> I live in Athens, Georgia USA in the northeast part of the state. We are pretty hilly and only a couple of hours from the mountains. Also where I live there is one of the state's major universities so our population has quite a bit of diversity. Our home is actually just outside of the city limits and semi country but very very close to the downtown area. We also can be at the beach in about 5-6 hours.


 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I haven't commented for a few days but want to say that Sam you have posted some great recipes. Not going to try them because I want to lose a few pounds but like the sweet hot mustard chicken recipe.
> Kate & Darowil= thanks for the summary so helpful.
> 
> Sonja - I hope you had a great birthday and celebrated it well.
> ...


Thank you Liz


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> Like we don't have Black Widows and Brown Recluses here?
> I think I'd be more worried about the plethora of highly poisonous snakes you all have, but even that wouldn't deter me from going to visit Oz.


Good for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I've been to Oz several times and only snakes seen were in the zoo.
> Spiders yes, got scared by a huntsman once in the bathroom but the folks we were staying with got rid of it, without any trouble.
> You just have to be careful if you're outdoors, and enjoy this fabulous country downunder.


 :thumbup: Oh yes, I hate huntsmans they are just horrid and hairy! Have only come across a couple and none for a long time. I have to say that I must kill them though if there is one here.... I know people who just put them outside!! Crazy.... my idea is that it will come back in and bring friends. :shock: One big one fell on my DD's hair as she was just out the door on our verahnda when she was only about 8. OMG she screamed and screamed... we should it off and she guarded it while I ran and got a dustpan and smashed it. I will never forget that, and neither will she! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out,Cathy that the computer was an easy fix, the lady who was working on it knew exactly what to do and I can type easily, the mouse is working and all sorts that one usually just takes forgranted.


Hurray!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


Oh dear, that sounds very painfull. I hope he can have the surgery soon and get it all sorted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ok


sugarsugar said:


> This has probably been answered already. However, here the land owner has to pay water rates. Mine are for 3 month periods. I pay water service charge $43, sewerage service charge $138 , then however much the water usage is at $2.25 per KL. Wow.... I am copying this from by bill... and also because I qualify I then get a state government concession of $74.50. Soooo this is why I am fairly careful about using a lot of water coz it gets too expensive. I dont water grass/lawns at all.
> 
> Hope that explanation helps, Sam.
> 
> ...


Your land rates must be like our council tax and we pay just under what you pay per quarter. per month for 10 months of the year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


Hope you got some sleep Mary and I hope your husband gets his surgery soon so that he can make a speedy recovery and be pain free


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Praise God it wasn't a heart attack! I am glad you pulled "Gram said" rank. I pray that her Dr. can find some answers, and can get her back on her healthy feet.


Same here Joy. What a terrifying experience.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Some of you have seen this photo of Serena of fb, but for those who havent....... I had her today for a couple of hours and we had great fun.
> 
> Edit. Oh I thought the 2nd one would have come up bigger than that.


Oh she is so sweet. They are so much fun at that age. Tiring but fun😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30pm and I am still in bed. The spinning has stopped for now or has seemed to. Haven't gotten up so it could change if I do.
> 
> Hoping to feel better for tomorrow as I was going to look for an apt today.


I sure hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


What a lovely picture.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This has probably been answered already. However, here the land owner has to pay water rates. Mine are for 3 month periods. I pay water service charge $43, sewerage service charge $138 , then however much the water usage is at $2.25 per KL. Wow.... I am copying this from by bill... and also because I qualify I then get a state government concession of $74.50. Soooo this is why I am fairly careful about using a lot of water coz it gets too expensive. I dont water grass/lawns at all.
> 
> Hope that explanation helps, Sam.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh it all sounds so confusing and that is a lot of money to have to pay out. Is this for Renters?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out,Cathy that the computer was an easy fix, the lady who was working on it knew exactly what to do and I can type easily, the mouse is working and all sorts that one usually just takes forgranted.


Glad your computer is fixed Julie. If you end up having to,pay the 600.00 and something for water that sure sounds like a lot for one person. Maybe it would be good if they found a leak so would have no idea what you used so would have to fix it and start over again from zero for you.😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, that sounds very painfull. I hope he can have the surgery soon and get it all sorted.


Yes for sure Mary. I bet he is a hard working man that can stand a lot of pain before he would say anything too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I live in Athens, Georgia USA in the northeast part of the state. We are pretty hilly and only a couple of hours from the mountains. Also where I live there is one of the state's major universities so our population has quite a bit of diversity. Our home is actually just outside of the city limits and semi country but very very close to the downtown area. We also can be at the beach in about 5-6 hours.


Sorry Gwen, but I had to laugh at you being at the beach " in 5 - 6 hours"....I'd have to stay overnight to consider that! Distance is obviously relative!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Looks like a beautiful place, Kate.


I think so too! I'll try and find some views looking out across the bay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh it all sounds so confusing and that is a lot of money to have to pay out. Is this for Renters?


No, home owners.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out,Cathy that the computer was an easy fix, the lady who was working on it knew exactly what to do and I can type easily, the mouse is working and all sorts that one usually just takes forgranted.


Good news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind, and probably won't catch up, I think the laptop is in it's death throes- the fan doesn't work at all and it's overheating- I am sorting out the water problems with help.


That you don't need Julie- give it a good rest and hopefully it will be behaving when you wake it up.But the fan sure needs to work to keep it going at a correct temperature.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sorry Gwen, but I had to laugh at you being at the beach " in 5 - 6 hours"....I'd have to stay overnight to consider that! Distance is obviously relative!


It made me think too . A few years in a row we did travel down to Cornwall for holidays beautiful place but hated the traveling to get there 
said never again , ended up going three times 😄


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


So sorry to hear this. It all took me back about 50 years to when my mum was suffering from gallstones - the intolerable pain, morphine the only relief. I had assumed things had moved on in the last half-century, but obviously not. On the positive side, my mum found the surgery gave her total relief from the symptoms and, these days, the surgery itself is very much easier. I do hope your husband will get his surgery sooner rather than later. What you are experiencing right now is no way to live.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry Gwen, but I had to laugh at you being at the beach " in 5 - 6 hours"....I'd have to stay overnight to consider that! Distance is obviously relative!


I don't think there is anywhere in the UK from which you could not reach some beach or another in about 2/3 hours!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our water bill includes not only water usage but also sewage and garbage collection once a week. I'm not sure why they're combined. I guess different places do it different ways--I know my BFF pays a lot less just for water.


Water and sewerage together. Rubbish collection is a local council responsibility so that is covered by council rates which are the responsibility of the owner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think so too! I'll try and find some views looking out across the bay.


Beautiful pictures Kate , definitely not going to show them to husband he is always going on about moving to the coast . I think we live close enough , it takes 15 minutes to the nearest beach and we can be at 7 different ones within just over a hour and that's driving south , more if we drive northwards 
But husband wants to move right on to coastline


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:shock:     :-( :mrgreen: 

Ummmm, I am an idiot. bloody plastic cars. I managed to back out the front yard and down the gutter at a bad, bad, bad angle.

Ummmm, I ripped the bumper bar off. For crying out loud, who decided that cars had to be made of plastic. 

End result, bumper bar reattached with cable ties and tape for now. Have to replace all the bloody plastic grommit clippy things and one side clip. 

I am blaming the bloody Black Hawk crew that woke me up after not enough sleep with low level manouvers. I swear, that pass was at roof top, and if any of you have any dealing with these aircraft, you know how noisy they are. Then it spent all morning and part of the afternoon in the air over the water doing the low manouvers. end result of this was a light headache.

I will apologise for the light impolite language that I used. It was directed mainly at myself for being such an idiot and not reversing out correctly.

On a good note, Toyota have finally recalled it for the faulty air bag replacement under warranty, the world wide recall. Just waiting for the parts to come in. Then I will feel a little safer on the road.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


It looks beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Darowil - that is a lovely picture of your daughter. What a shame that Elizabeth didn't turn around to face the camera.
> 
> Gwenie - Nice picture of you, DB and DS.


But then you wouldn't have got the photo! They aren't posting photos of her online so you we priveleged to have this much o her (more than the feet which they posted on Facebook to tell everyone she had arrived). It was Vicky who stepped in when I was taking a photo of the view to post as she figured you would all like something.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Even renting in Texas was like that, and when I was moving into someplace, I called the utility company and told them that I was moving in and what day, and they would go close out the old tenant, it was nice that the 4 different places I rented in Texas all used the same utility company, so I just told them I was leaving this one and moving to that one. If the past tenant doesn't pay their bill, the utility company sends it to a collection agency or sees them in court.


Gas, electricty, phone and internet work like that but not water. The owner is billed and depending on the contract the tenent may or may not be responsible. My understanding is that becuase they made an estimated reading (how stupid for a final reading is that?) which was very low they are saying that it is all Vicky and Bretts. Even though they had all the other readings whihc showed a heavy usage they gave a small usage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been to Oz several times and only snakes seen were in the zoo.
> Spiders yes, got scared by a huntsman once in the bathroom but the folks we were staying with got rid of it, without any trouble.
> You just have to be careful if you're outdoors, and enjoy this fabulous country downunder.


I've certainly seen snakes- but they only bite if they feel threatened- they aren't aggressive. And normally not in suburban areas


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This has probably been answered already. However, here the land owner has to pay water rates. Mine are for 3 month periods. I pay water service charge $43, sewerage service charge $138 , then however much the water usage is at $2.25 per KL. Wow.... I am copying this from by bill... and also because I qualify I then get a state government concession of $74.50. Soooo this is why I am fairly careful about using a lot of water coz it gets too expensive. I dont water grass/lawns at all.
> 
> Hope that explanation helps, Sam.
> 
> ...


Our last water rates were $280 for 3 months. Council rates (your land rates) over $500.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a relief



Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out,Cathy that the computer was an easy fix, the lady who was working on it knew exactly what to do and I can type easily, the mouse is working and all sorts that one usually just takes forgranted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


Now that I can sympathise with from personnal experience- they are very painful (and the morphine actually made mine worse! I literally jumped and yelled when it went in. Happens occasionally with morhine and gall stones. Needed other analgesia instead).
Hope you can find a surgeon soon who can get them out before he gets an infection.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think so too! I'll try and find some views looking out across the bay.


The first time I went to an English beach we were looking forward to it becuase we had heard so many people telling us what a great beach it was. Imagine our shock when we found pebbles! Until then I had thought that all beaches had sand, sand and water were what made a beach after all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate , definitely not going to show them to husband he is always going on about moving to the coast . I think we live close enough , it takes 15 minutes to the nearest beach and we can be at 7 different ones within just over a hour and that's driving south , more if we drive northwards
> But husband wants to move right on to coastline


I would love to but David never will because of the damage the salt does to buildings- I love watching the sea but not being on the beach so a place overlooking the beach would be wonderful IMHO.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got my order today and quite disappointed with it . The needles are good but 2 of the yarns are definitely not the colours I ordered I got navy instead of a denim colour and purple instead of a navy colour . Don't think I will be ordering on line again


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out,Cathy that the computer was an easy fix, the lady who was working on it knew exactly what to do and I can type easily, the mouse is working and all sorts that one usually just takes forgranted.


Great!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate , definitely not going to show them to husband he is always going on about moving to the coast . I think we live close enough , it takes 15 minutes to the nearest beach and we can be at 7 different ones within just over a hour and that's driving south , more if we drive northwards
> But husband wants to move right on to coastline


I'm about a five minute walk to the beach and I'm ashamed to say don't often go!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got my order today and quite disappointed with it . The needles are good but 2 of the yarns are definitely not the colours I ordered I got navy instead of a denim colour and purple instead of a navy colour . Don't think I will be ordering on line again


Oh no that is quite a difference in colour. 😲😲 Where did you order from? I have nearly always had good luck ordering online.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is definitely me today, a lazy day knitting a pair of socks today. 
I should really be packing for our trip to the states.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is definitely me today, a lazy day knitting a pair of socks today.
> I should really be packing for our trip to the states.


Feeling like that as well-but better not have any coffee at almost 10pm./ Not tired just uninspired.Maybe a sleep would help- come to think of it I waslate to bed this morning becuase I didn't sleep.
An dthen my mornin gout started an hour early and ran most of ht afternoon. But it did include an unplanned Elizabeth visit. I was nursing her and Vicky said I need a live in Grandma so I can get things done. And then she realsied she will have for a week or so next week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling like that as well-but better not have any coffee at almost 10pm./ Not tired just uninspired.Maybe a sleep would help- come to think of it I waslate to bed this morning becuase I didn't sleep.
> An dthen my mornin gout started an hour early and ran most of ht afternoon. But it did include an unplanned Elizabeth visit. I was nursing her and Vicky said I need a live in Grandma so I can get things done. And then she realsied she will have for a week or so next week.


I was thinking as I work on my socks I should really go to your workshop and read it. My socks will be a little big so I can put them over another pair. 
Lucky you getting to spend time with Elizabeth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hurray!


Sadly Cathy I am going to have to cut back to only a few Megabytes per month on the Mobile for most of the rest of the year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is definitely me today, a lazy day knitting a pair of socks today.
> I should really be packing for our trip to the states.


Ooooh!!! I need these.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Glad your computer is fixed Julie. If you end up having to,pay the 600.00 and something for water that sure sounds like a lot for one person. Maybe it would be good if they found a leak so would have no idea what you used so would have to fix it and start over again from zero for you.😊


Sadly Mags, I am having to get around to my friends and say farewell for much of the year- I won't be on KP with anything like the frequency I am used!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think so too! I'll try and find some views looking out across the bay.


Maybe they are pebbles- but it still looks grand, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Good news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought it was- but I had a late phone call from the Ward Budget Advisor- and the situation is a lot more stringent than I had realised- I will have to withdraw almost totally from KP for most of the rest of the year- I have the next month to say my farewells, and adjust to the new order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That you don't need Julie- give it a good rest and hopefully it will be behaving when you wake it up.But the fan sure needs to work to keep it going at a correct temperature.


Sadly it will be offline activities for much of the time, Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a relief


Only for a very short while, Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got my order today and quite disappointed with it . The needles are good but 2 of the yarns are definitely not the colours I ordered I got navy instead of a denim colour and purple instead of a navy colour . Don't think I will be ordering on line again


I am so sorry to hear this, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great!


Only semi- great, Kate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent response....and Carol is such a good "package"!


martina said:


> Because "Good stuff comes in little packages", as the saying goes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny because I picture you as tall.....don't know why I do. LOL. I'm 5'5 if I stand really straight and consider myself short but am told that is average. DH is 6'2".



sassafras123 said:


> Carol, not too worry. Good things come in small packages. I was 5'1" hopefully I'm 5' now. And our mom was 5'10".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Mary* must have missed the post about your husband. Will keep him in prayer and sending healing wish.


Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for your DH, Mary!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie so glad that the computer was an easy fix. It just would not do to not be able to hear from you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure as I've only been as far as Arizona and I'm not starting from the widest part of the USA. My trip took 3 days. I'll google and see if I can find out.

I just found this: 
Its roughly about 3400 miles at it's widest point
From Virgina Beach, Va. to San Jose, Ca. it is about 2,990 miles. From Jacksonville, Fl. to Aberdeen, Wa. it is 3,087 miles. From Augusta, Maine to Los Angeles, Ca it is 3,148 miles. This gives you an average of 3,075 miles.


Swedenme said:


> Y
> 
> 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie so glad that the computer was an easy fix. It just would not do to not be able to hear from you!


Gwen I am so sorry, dear, but it will only be for the next month that I have access- after that for most of a year I will only have a few hundred Megabytes Mobile access, and you will not hear from me very much at all- 
It will be tough living with out Sam and the Tea Party- but when something has to give, better a luxury than food.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It really isn't a bad drive. DD and I have done it in 4,.5-5 hours to the south of us as a day trip; good roads with speed limit an average of 65 mph. But like you said it is all relative. Marianne and I do a one day drive from here to the KAP in Ohio in 10-11 hours., We leave very, very early and the roads are very good.


KateB said:


> Sorry Gwen, but I had to laugh at you being at the beach " in 5 - 6 hours"....I'd have to stay overnight to consider that! Distance is obviously relative!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous area. I've never seen a beach without sand.



KateB said:


> I think so too! I'll try and find some views looking out across the bay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...our countries are so different in size. I new the US was large compared to the UK but did not realize how much larger.


Kathleendoris said:


> I don't think there is anywhere in the UK from which you could not reach some beach or another in about 2/3 hours!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear sorry about the accident. At least you weren't hurt. Glad the recall also finally coming through.


busyworkerbee said:


> :shock:     :-( :mrgreen:
> 
> Ummmm, I am an idiot. bloody plastic cars. I managed to back out the front yard and down the gutter at a bad, bad, bad angle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you contact the company and get them to make the order correct?


Swedenme said:


> Got my order today and quite disappointed with it . The needles are good but 2 of the yarns are definitely not the colours I ordered I got navy instead of a denim colour and purple instead of a navy colour . Don't think I will be ordering on line again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This must be why I drink coffee...LOL. I've seen a picyure of these shelves before and would Love to have some like this.


NanaCaren said:


> This is definitely me today, a lazy day knitting a pair of socks today.
> I should really be packing for our trip to the states.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It really isn't a bad drive. DD and I have done it in 4,.5-5 hours to the south of us as a day trip; good roads with speed limit an average of 65 mph. But like you said it is all relative. Marianne and I do a one day drive from here to the KAP in Ohio in 10-11 hours., We leave very, very early and the roads are very good.


DH has driven all over the world and he agrees that the biggest difference is that you have long, straight roads whereas we have an awful lot of wee twisty roads!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly Mags, I am having to get around to my friends and say farewell for much of the year- I won't be on KP with anything like the frequency I am used!


As others have said maybe you can find a library to get on sometimes- nothing like now of course. We will miss you heaps. But look on the positive side- all the extra knitting time you will have.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow...our countries are so different in size. I new the US was large compared to the UK but did not realize how much larger.


Found this Gwen.Taken on square milage we are seemingly about the same size as Oregon. I couldn't believe when DH flew in Texas for 1 1/2 hours and when he got off the plane he was still in Texas.....you can't really fly for more than 1 1/2 hours here without leaving the country!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> As others have said maybe you can find a library to get on sometimes- nothing like now of course. We will miss you heaps. But look on the positive side- all the extra knitting time you will have.


Good point Margaret, but we will really miss you Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has driven all over the world and he agrees that the biggest difference is that you have long, straight roads whereas we have an awful lot of wee twisty roads!


It would take a lot longer to get somewhere in the UK than it would the same distance here. We would look at a map and see how far but always took a lot longer than we expected.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30am and a friend called us about 10 mins ago. I knew we were to get some bad weather coming today. He checked the schools website and the Buses are cancelled and schools closed. Apparently they have called a state of emergency. Hmmm well then I am going back to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I really must go to bed- it has ticke dover to Thursday. ANd I have the KP knitting group this morning.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly Mags, I am having to get around to my friends and say farewell for much of the year- I won't be on KP with anything like the frequency I am used!


Julie, I am so sorry to hear this. You will be much missed.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie,

I am very sorry to hear of your reduced internet access. But, your health is much more important. You know that you will be greatly missed by all of us. We will look forward to the times when you can drop by for a visit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


We went through that a few years ago with my DH. He waited way too long too and then had to wait until the inflamation in the gall bladder calmed down before they could do the laproscopic removal. One surgeon wanted to open him up because he said one of the stone was too close to a duct. Well we changed hospitals and it was the best thing we ever did for that care..it turned out to be very easy and quick recovery. Hope the same is true for your DH.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry Gwen, but I had to laugh at you being at the beach " in 5 - 6 hours"....I'd have to stay overnight to consider that! Distance is obviously relative!


We think nothing of going 5-6 hours for trips...usually they are overnight. We're contemplating driving to San Antonio Tx for the family reunion this year which will be over 20 hours of driving -- we'll split into 4 days or so as I don't really want to go more than 6 hours in one day -- just too tiring and boring. Since we have the time, I figure we might as well enjoy the trip and see some things along the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Julie. Let me first say I asked if she minded if I posted about this on the KTP and she said I could. She has posted on the daily digest a farewell as she will not be able to keep her internet access after a month. Not only that but after some discussion with her I honestly don't see how she is maintaining her health. Her food allowance is so limited she rarely has any protein in her diet and what protein she does get come predominantly from milk, cheese and eggs. She said the care giver that comes to her (not sure if I've used the correct term) has taken to occasionally brining her tins of salmon which is way beyond her duty. Her landlord is going through the courts to try and get the previous tenant to pay for their share of the water bill Julie has mentioned but she does still have to pay the $600 plus amount. Okay, I am going to put out there what I am going to do. Let me first state that I have already told Julie I am doing this and she said it was not my responsibility to get her out of this mess she has created *which I know it is not*. That said....I dearly love our Julie. I enjoy her banter and skyping with her. I enjoy & benefit from what she contributes to the KTP. I will be receiving my tax refund any day now. This is not something I can do over an extended period of time by any means. Nor am I asking that anyone else do this as we all have to do what we feel led to do after much prayer. I have been praying about this for days and I do feel led to send some financial aide to Julie and will do so through paypal. I figure any little amount will be of help as our US $ rate will provide more NZ dollars even though it will cost her a $1 to have the funds transferred to her bank. *Again I am not asking anyone to do this; just stating what I am going to do* It is easy to do and I have been blessed and just want to pass that blessing along. I'll apologize if I've offended anyone by saying all this.

On a different subject my DB called and due to bad weather changed his flight and he will not arrive until Thursday. Glad they aren't taking the chance of flying in the bad weather we are expected to have (heavy storms.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great visual aid. Yes, Texas is our largest state; I used to live there when a child. And talk about a difference....flying for 1/2 an hour here in Georgia and you will still be in Georgia from where I live!



KateB said:


> Found this Gwen.Taken on square milage we are seemingly about the same size as Oregon. I couldn't believe when DH flew in Texas for 1 1/2 hours and when he got off the plane he was still in Texas.....you can't really fly for more than 1 1/2 hours here without leaving the country!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the month of february is North American Inclusion Month (NAIM) was created by the Yachad/National Jewish Council for Disabilities. Now some five years old, the North American Inclusion Month was established as a way of recognising the need for more opportunities for people with disabilities, including in both employment and education. February 2nd, 2010 saw a U.S. House of Representatives resolution, which acknowledged the goals of NAIM.

NAIM is an opportunity for society to be more inclusive regarding people with disabilities. Regardless of an individuals disabilities the North American Inclusion Month aims to make them feel every bit a part of society as an able-bodied person. The month is not in place to create a better understanding of a disabled persons needs and aspirations for just four weeks. The North American Inclusion Month is used as a way of galvanising a more positive approach, concerning people with disabilities, for the whole year.

Making society more inclusive for people with disabilities can begin with simple individual actions during NAIM. Going out of ones way to interact more with people with disabilities is one example. Often people will not interact with people with disabilities because they are nervous about saying or doing the right thing. However, not feeling part of society is what will often hurt a disabled person most of all.

From children to adults, people with disabilities can feel part of things throughout North American Inclusion Month. Sport should also be inclusive, and this can be achieved by adapting aspects of that sport where necessary. Children at school, who are affected by hearing or sight problems, can be helped by aids, which will make them able to enjoy a lesson just as much as their classmates. For elderly people with disabilities a nostalgia night, which includes a sing-along, can help bring back happy memories.

febuary is also Bird Feeding Month aims to raise awareness of the needs of our little feathered friends and keep them going until the spring weather kicks in. During the cold winter months, wild birds have greater difficulty finding food to sustain themselves. Small, backyard birds dont have body fat stores to keep them going through the winter and so need regular feeding.

Food supplies are low due to the reduced vegetation, lack of insects and the sometimes frozen ground. Help them out by hanging tasty treats such as bird feeders filled with appropriate seeds, or suet and seed filled containers. Suitable food will be available in local pet stores and the store assistants should be able to give advice on choosing the right food for birds in the locality. Once the feeders are up, hours of pleasure can be had from backyard bird-spotting in anticipation of spring.

febuary is also Heart Month is an event run by the British Heart Foundation to raise awareness of heart disease and treatments.

Suggestions from the BHF for fund raising ideas vary, anywhere from face painting, to baking red cakes. Incorporating other days into this months theme such as Valentines Day (raise awareness for heart disease while showing the ones you love that youre thinking about them  why not make and sell your own Valentines Cards with the profit going to the BHF?), Pancake Day / Shrove Tuesday (why not try RED toppings on your pancakes, like strawberries, cranberries, or even jam?) as well as the Months very own Wear Red Day, is fully encouraged.

2010 saw the country lighting up some of its most famous landmarks Red to show support for this Month, such as the London Eye, The National Portrait Galleries (Scotland), and York Minster.

february is also hug your library month. Stop hugging that library. No wait, my mistake, I forgot that its Library Lovers Month  and it seems to have come at just the right time as many local libraries are struggling during the economic downturn.

So why love your local library? Libraries are a sanctuary away from the hustle and bustle of everyday life; they offer security and peace and quiet. They are also a place where you can focus surrounded by likeminded people with the desire to acquire knowledge.

Its important to understand that not everything is available on the internet (yet), libraries can have vast digital stores of qualitative and quantitative information escaping from opinion led snippets and snapshots from online. There may be some crossover of information but in most cases libraries are a much more economically viable solution when looking for information than the internet.

Love your library for what it is, a community meeting place or treasure trove of ideas. Why not push against the declining attendance of libraries and go and learn something new that will expand your knowledge of who you are, of where you live or what you do?

february is also hot breatfast month Theres no better way to start that day than with a hot breakfast, especially in the colder months of the year. Hot Breakfast Month is all about sausages, fried eggs, steaming porridge and strong coffee. Dig in, fuel up, and steam ahead through the month!

february 24th is Inconvenience Yourself Day. You know those days when you just cant be bothered to get out of bed? Well, Inconvenience Yourself Day is not one of them. So, put on your happy face and go out there and be nice! The concept may have originated from Ms. Julie Thompson and it was meant to serve as an incentive for others to acknowledge their appreciation for acquaintances or strangers and to promote a respectful attitude and an attentive demeanour. We can all celebrate by simply opening a door for an old lady, giving up a seat to a pregnant lady, helping a child cross the street, stopping to ask if a tourist is lost and needs directions, offering to carry a suitcase up the stairs and generally making a small sacrifice. But most of all, we have to reflect on what others need and how we can help. It can make a big difference!

february 24th is also tortilla chip day[/color.] Tortilla Chip Day is best celebrated on a comfy sofa and a favourite film with a selection of tasty dips! Why not go all out and add some cheese into the mix, grilling or melting it on top to form a stringy, tasty tortilla chip maze!

february is also cherry monthGeorge Washington may have cut down the cherry tree, but Cherry Month is here to build up the humble cherry, to celebrate its delectable deliciousness, and to make all possible forms of edible cherry delights.

Since ancient times, cherries have been enjoyed for their yummy, sweet taste and their anti-inflammatory and pain-relief properties.As it turns out, recent research adds to the cherrys resume highlights to include anti-oxidant, and heart disease and cancer fighting properties. Cherries have been elevated to the super-fruit category, and Cherry Month includes suitable super events. Some people celebrate cherries in a gigantic way, like those in Oliver, BC who made their way into the Guinness Book of World Records in 1990 with a 20-foot-diameter cherry pie weighing nearly 38,000 pounds. Dont have a pie-plate that big? Dont worry  pit-spitting and pie-eating are also contested hotly by cherry-loving merry-makers during Cherry Month.

Who played Ronald McDonald in the original 1963 television ad campaign?

Rodney Dangerfield

Soupy Sales

Sid Caesar

Willard Scott

The name Jeep came from the abbreviation used in the army. G.P. for "General Purpose" vehicle.

February 24
1977 - Floyd Mayweather Jr.
1965 - Kristin Davis
(1955-2011) - Steve Jobs

February 24, 1903
The United States signed an agreement acquiring a naval station at Guantanamo Bay in Cuba.

Answer: The origin of Ronald McDonald involves Willard Scott (at the time, a local radio personality who also played Bozo the Clown on WRC-TV in Washington, D.C. from 1959 until 1962), who performed using the moniker "Ronald McDonald, the Hamburger-Happy Clown" in 1963 on three separate television spots. Scott, who went on to become NBC-TV's Today Show weatherman, claims in his book that he originally created the Ronald McDonald character at the fast-food restaurant chain's request. The clown went on to become one of the world's best-known icons. By 1971, Ronald had ditched the food tray hat and cup nose, and was sporting a more familiar red wig. The official clown has been played by at least ten different actors since 1963.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Y
> 
> 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


I don't know, but it takes about 25 hours of driving to get from here to my parents' house...and we are not close to either coast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are there any privately build and owned homes that don't belong to the council? --- sam



KateB said:


> Hope they get it sorted out soon. In Scotland we don't pay a separate water tax, it is all included in the Council Tax and we are not individually metered for water. I think they have water meters in parts (all of?) the rest of the UK.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Y
> 
> 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


Nearly 45 years ago, it took us 5 days to travel halfway across the country (from the Mississippi River in the center of America) to the far SE corner of Arizona to the southwest. We drove 8 or 9 hours a day, only, because we were traveling with a toddler and 2 dogs in a small VW station wagon and everyone needed frequent stops. Mileage for the trip was 1900 miles of roads traveled.

Highways are now much straighter and speed limits are quite a bit higher. So the trip would not take nearly as long.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As others have said maybe you can find a library to get on sometimes- nothing like now of course. We will miss you heaps. But look on the positive side- all the extra knitting time you will have.


Once again it's the cost factor Margaret- about $8 to $9 per trip to the library. It will allow me both hands to knit with but I will miss the chatting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, healing energy sent for your DH. Hope he can have scheduled surgery soon..
Sugar, I would die of fright if one of our big tarantulas landed on me. How frightening for an 8 year old.
Sonja, the U.S. Is approximately 3,000 miles wide. It has always taken me 3 days to travel across from California to New York.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good point Margaret, but we will really miss you Julie.


I will really miss all of you, Kate!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely kathleendoris - he is going to look great - do we get a picture with the grandson modeling it? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I think my latest, rather strange, project may need a little explanation, so here goes: each year for World Book Day (which in the UK is on 3rd March this year), schoolchildren are encouraged to dress up as a favourite character from a book. This year, my grandson Ben decided he wanted to be Stick Man, from the Julia Donaldson book, even though he is built on a far from stick-like scale! His mum decided than in brown trousers and top, he might just be convincing, and asked me if I could knit a balaclava helmet in a suitable colour. What you see is the result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I am so sorry to hear this. You will be much missed.


I will hopefully be able to phone some people, not from the mobile, that costs three times as much as ringing on a landline!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear of your reduced internet access. But, your health is much more important. You know that you will be greatly missed by all of us. We will look forward to the times when you can drop by for a visit.


Thank you Diva! I appreciate truly, what you are saying!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock:     :-( :mrgreen:
> 
> Ummmm, I am an idiot. bloody plastic cars. I managed to back out the front yard and down the gutter at a bad, bad, bad angle.
> 
> ...


My first and only accident that resulted in damage to the car has just cost nearly $2500 US because of the plastic front-end, Heather. There was an extra $700 US for plastic grommet thingies behind the front cowling that was torn loose and fender painting to replace the paint on the very rim of the thing.

Glad you'll be able to feel safer soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly Mags, I am having to get around to my friends and say farewell for much of the year- I won't be on KP with anything like the frequency I am used!


 :-(


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


KateB, such a nice place to live!
I love sea and I wish I lived closer to it, unfortunately it's over 600km.
And I don't like mountains, and they are quite close 

Paradox of life!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Mary* must have missed the post about your husband. Will keep him in prayer and sending healing wish.


Likewise.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :like a postcard.
> 
> Yellow miecnyk, I was surprised to see you had no snow but read later you usually have it. We all live in such different areas
> 
> We have quite a bit more snow now than when I took the photo


Well, winters are getting warmer and warmer, year after year.
I can't say I don't like it though 
No frozen windscreens, no snow on the roads, easier to park the car and above all - no need to wear so many layers of warm clothes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may i have a url for the picture sorlenna - it has been years since i have been anywhere on kp except for the ktp. have no idea how to get anywhere. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I am still terribly far behind, as things got a little busy yesterday and I didn't get caught up as I'd hoped, but I'm working my way through!
> 
> I finished the Guernsey last night! Woot woot! Happy Dance! The pictures are posted on KP as of just now under the pictures section. I'm sending a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone here for your encouragement. Y'all are the BEST.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some of my niece's husband's family lives in Poland but I have no idea where. She went with him to visit and meet them and had a wonderful experience. If I can find out where they live I'll let you now. Cities can be beautiful too and are often quite different from one country to another so I appreciate the picture you posted.
> 
> I live in Athens, Georgia USA in the northeast part of the state. We are pretty hilly and only a couple of hours from the mountains. Also where I live there is one of the state's major universities so our population has quite a bit of diversity. Our home is actually just outside of the city limits and semi country but very very close to the downtown area. We also can be at the beach in about 5-6 hours.


my town is an industrial one, and we used to have one of the biggest steel works in the country, so the people who live here are mainly workers that migrated from nearby villages.
The town was founded just for the steel works and it isn't even a hundred years old, a very specific place.

And now that the industry is no longer active, we have a high rate of unemployment and a lot of young people leave the place to live somewhere else. Which is both sad and discouraging.

Here is the view of where I live, lots of forest around the place, great for walks and mushrooms  you can see the steel works in the top right hand corner and I marked my block of flats with a yellow @


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> may i have a url for the picture sorlenna - it has been years since i have been anywhere on kp except for the ktp. have no idea how to get anywhere. --- sam


It's here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390573-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know gwen - it just popped out so clearly. Unfortunately i am not eating or drinking very much as i was about eight pounds lighter at the doctor yesterday and he comented that i looked a little dehydrated. nothing tastes really good - i do drink - just not enough. have to change that somehow - i seem to get full so quickly and feel that way for a while. i'll work on it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And what have you been drinking/eating Sam? LOL! Just teasing you....and yes if I use my imagination and look at it tilted then I see a profile of what could be a woman or a man. Not quite so noticeable to me as it seems to be to you. You must be in a creative state of mind/observation today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love those bags bonnie - i use mine for the nubs for my mittens that i haven't finished yet. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We go to that mall quite often. At one time it was the biggest in the world, not sure if that still is the case.
> The waterpark there is enormous , my kids used to love it, used to worry me as they would go up the stairs to the water slides but at the top could choose to come down 3 or 4 different ones so made it hard to keep track of them unless you followed them. I came down a few slides that I certainly didn't do twice😳. Some very wild rides. Of course those were the kids favorite!
> There is also an amusement park in the mall, you could buy a wristband & they could ride all day. That's where we took the kids for a little holiday sometimes.
> Here the photo of the bags. The blue one is like those I sent, the gift bags are much bigger & I didn't line them. I have some waterproof material & want to make some travel/cosmetic bags like that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Y
> 
> 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


Probably about 8-10 days. It takes 17 hrs for us to get to Vancouver from here & 3 long days to get from here to Toronto area & there's at least another 1/3 of the country from there to the east coast. I googles distance from Victoria, BC to Newfoundland & it tells me 7510km/4667 miles,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i have rented where i pay the water the previous renter had to close out their bill and i opened a new account starting at zero. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just about ready to leave but a moment to stop back. Kathleendoris, great knitting. I'm sure what you made is the highlight of the costume.
> 
> Julie, so sorry that it seems to be one major thing after the other. Sadly, computers do not seem to be built to last and to have it go right after you just paid all that money to have it fixed again.  Hope there is some fair resolution to the water bill. That sounds totally unfair. Here we have to have the other person close out there account and then we have to open the account ourselves and it starts at zero. Of course this isn't renting but buying, but even when we rented I don't remember that happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Oh yes, I hate huntsmans they are just horrid and hairy! Have only come across a couple and none for a long time. I have to say that I must kill them though if there is one here.... I know people who just put them outside!! Crazy.... my idea is that it will come back in and bring friends. :shock: One big one fell on my DD's hair as she was just out the door on our verahnda when she was only about 8. OMG she screamed and screamed... we should it off and she guarded it while I ran and got a dustpan and smashed it. I will never forget that, and neither will she! :shock:


DH cousin lived in AU for 2 years, Adelaide, I think, while working off shore oil. His wife told me she went to get the 2 yr old up after a nap& almost had a stroke as there was a huge spider on the wall above the crib. Decided then it was time to come back to Canada :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you do have one thing like scotland - RAIN. lol --- sam



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Yesterday KateB showed so beautiful views from where she lives that I have been thinking about them all day today.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not that lucky and the place where I live is just a town.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH cousin lived in AU for 2 years, Adelaide, I think, while working off shore oil. His wife told me she went to get the 2 yr old up after a nap& almost had a stroke as there was a huge spider on the wall above the crib. Decided then it was time to come back to Canada :shock:


Are huntsmen poisonous, though? If I know a spider is harmless to me, I tend to try and let them live; when I find a black widow in the house, however, I get serious heebie jeebies and she's gotta go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry Gwen, but I had to laugh at you being at the beach " in 5 - 6 hours"....I'd have to stay overnight to consider that! Distance is obviously relative!


& we run up to Edmonton to shop for the day, 3 hrs each way. We are hoping to go visit my aunt southwest of Banff, 11 hr drive for the weekend


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It made me think too . A few years in a row we did travel down to Cornwall for holidays beautiful place but hated the traveling to get there
> said never again , ended up going three times 😄


How far is that?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate , definitely not going to show them to husband he is always going on about moving to the coast . I think we live close enough , it takes 15 minutes to the nearest beach and we can be at 7 different ones within just over a hour and that's driving south , more if we drive northwards
> But husband wants to move right on to coastline


After all the flooding this winter, I would think he would be happy you were on high ground


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one does not need to shovel the rain. --- sam



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> it's ok to have rain, normally we have heavy frost and lots of snow at this time of year


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there any privately build and owned homes that don't belong to the council? --- sam


In our town the majority of houses are privately owned, but the Council tax is paid by everyone. It is used to pay for cleansing, schools, libraries, water, etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> my town is an industrial one, and we used to have one of the biggest steel works in the country, so the people who live here are mainly workers that migrated from nearby villages.
> The town was founded just for the steel works and it isn't even a hundred years old, a very specific place.
> 
> And now that the industry is no longer active, we have a high rate of unemployment and a lot of young people leave the place to live somewhere else. Which is both sad and discouraging.
> ...


It does look very green all around you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, sorry your poor husband is having gallbladder trouble. Hope he gets surgery quickly.

Julie, great news that the computer was a quick fix & no $$

Heather sorry about the fender bender, yes, crazy to make cars with plastic! Glad the recall has come through.

Kate, great photos, such a pretty place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an advertisement in front of me for an Official Credit Card of the NHL offered by Discover Card. you can even pick the team logo you want and it is framed with puck sticks (whatever those sticks are called.) wonder what the interest rate is? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is wonderful. --- sam



Fan said:


> Fantastic news, just came on tv.
> The people of New Zealand have bought a beach!
> There is a beautiful beach, privately owned which has been up for sale, and two guys decided it should not be bought by overseas investors, so they began a campaign for folks to pledge any amount they like for it to stay in NZ ownership. Such a wonderful outcome for all to enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got my order today and quite disappointed with it . The needles are good but 2 of the yarns are definitely not the colours I ordered I got navy instead of a denim colour and purple instead of a navy colour . Don't think I will be ordering on line again


Oh, no, & you were so looking forward to the yarn, are they at least soft?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is definitely me today, a lazy day knitting a pair of socks today.
> I should really be packing for our trip to the states.


That shelving is a great idea for the vertically challenged like me.

When are you off to the US? Are any of your kids able to come for your wedding?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it possible for her to quit her job or move to a different area with a different boss? health is a good reason to quit - no reason to allow your job to kill you. --- sam



machriste said:


> Migraine is what came to my mind too. And stress does not help them!!! Hoping she is able to find what's really going on and also a way to relieve the work stress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he said for me to come back this week if i didn't feel any better - and i felt worse so went in yesterday. have a seven day treatment of predisone. went to the hospital lab and had six vials of blood drawn. last night i took too of heidi's tylonolPM's around ten o'clock and slept until 2:30 - i see a nap somewhere this afternoon. at least i don't feel like a i have a trazaone hangover which is good. i am waiting for them to call me about the blood work results. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Are you still ill Sam or did you just need to go for routine checks ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to live on the top floor of the brick building on the extreme right - our right as we look at the picture. --- sam



KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is an awesome picture. Are all the tall buldings apartments, businesses, other manufacturers? I looked for an arial shot of my city but couldn't find one so if you go to this website there are several pictures of the downtown area and businesses. http://www.downtownathensga.com/photos.php 
Clicking on each photo will enlarge the picture so you can see it better. Of coure this doesn't include all of the campus for the University of Georgia or any neighborhoods that are in town.


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> my town is an industrial one, and we used to have one of the biggest steel works in the country, so the people who live here are mainly workers that migrated from nearby villages.
> The town was founded just for the steel works and it isn't even a hundred years old, a very specific place.
> 
> And now that the industry is no longer active, we have a high rate of unemployment and a lot of young people leave the place to live somewhere else. Which is both sad and discouraging.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure where austin is but i would assume he would be taking I69 to kentucky. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I have something small for Matthew, I'm still working on the other.
> I unearthed this in my craftroom the other day.
> Thank you, he's in Austin, Indiana ? tonight, then he's headed to Bowling Green, KY tomorrow morning to get reloaded, then off to Denver. I'll be sure to let him know though tomorrow when I talk to him, he's already gone to bed tonight, since I don't know what route he takes.
> Ooh yuck, 10 inches with ice would really not be pleasant, well even 4" with ice isn't pleasant.
> Sweet dreams.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, & you were so looking forward to the yarn, are they at least soft?


that's the problem, you never know if the colour you see on the screen is the real one, you never know if they won't make a mistake and send you something else
and worst of all
you can't touch the yarn!

so sorry for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no that is quite a difference in colour. 😲😲 Where did you order from? I have nearly always had good luck ordering online.


I ordered them from hobbycraft as I wanted the sirdar touch and thought the denim colour was the nearest to actual denim I've seen


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is an awesome picture. Are all the tall buldings apartments, businesses, other manufacturers? I looked for an arial shot of my city but couldn't find one so if you go to this website there are several pictures of the downtown area and businesses. http://www.downtownathensga.com/photos.php
> Clicking on each photo will enlarge the picture so you can see it better. Of coure this doesn't include all of the campus for the University of Georgia or any neighborhoods that are in town.


the tall buildings are just 10-floor high blocks of flats, families live there.
they say my town is a big sleeping room - just blocks of flats everywhere.
and of course shops, schools and playgrounds, churches, a hospital and that's it, more or less 

I love your place, the architecture looks so nice!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure where austin is but i would assume he would be aking I69 to kentucky. --- sam


The parkway runs through to Bowling Green--used to know parts of it quite well, as I drove 35 miles each way to school. I've spent a lot of time on both the Western and the Natcher.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> This is definitely me today, a lazy day knitting a pair of socks today.
> I should really be packing for our trip to the states.


I could really do with some of that shelving would be ideal ,

When do you go back to the states sometime in March ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Are huntsmen poisonous, though? If I know a spider is harmless to me, I tend to try and let them live; when I find a black widow in the house, however, I get serious heebie jeebies and she's gotta go.


They can kill a human, I am pretty sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, sorry your poor husband is having gallbladder trouble. Hope he gets surgery quickly.
> 
> Julie, great news that the computer was a quick fix & no $$
> 
> ...


That has at least been one positive in the saga!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

god is good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out,Cathy that the computer was an easy fix, the lady who was working on it knew exactly what to do and I can type easily, the mouse is working and all sorts that one usually just takes forgranted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> god is good. --- sam


I have been saying that too, lately, Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, Sonja!


And I'm sorry to hear your news Julie . Hopefully you can keep yourself busy with church and the group you go to not the same I know especially as you are heading towards your winter months . Stupid bills they just take all the fun out of everything
You take care of yourself Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to you dh to wrap him up in warm healing goodness - hope he can get the operation very soon. --- sam



pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Trying another one....


Too cute for words, Sugar! Such concentration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm sorry to hear your news Julie . Hopefully you can keep yourself busy with church and the group you go to not the same I know especially as you are heading towards your winter months . Stupid bills they just take all the fun out of everything


That is so true! Just when you think you've got it sorted something unexpected crops up- like I don't yet know what the dog registration is going to be this year! It is not quite the same as our knitting community, though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I do so worry about you. I've started keeping a big jug of water next to me and drink probably 2 to 4 quarts of water a day now. It does fill me up so I don't eat as much but more important it keeps me hydrated. Hope yuo can find a good balance. You certainly can't afford to be losing weight and being dehydrated.


thewren said:


> i don't know gwen - it just popped out so clearly. Unfortunately i am not eating or drinking very much as i was about eight pounds lighter at the doctor yesterday and he comented that i looked a little dehydrated. nothing tastes really good - i do drink - just not enough. have to change that somehow - i seem to get full so quickly and feel that way for a while. i'll work on it. --- sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Grand daughters hat


Super cute - hat and DGD!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow...our countries are so different in size. I new the US was large compared to the UK but did not realize how much larger.


There are roughly 11 states in America that on there own are far larger than the UK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i drove to seattle from indianapolis nonstop - it took me 46 hours - i stopped for gas and walk and pee the dogs and we were on our way. it sort of evolved. had i gone east i could have been on the atlantic beach in about ten hours. people normally don't do it like that - they take maybe four or five days from beach to beach. the distance is 3913.13 kms equals to 2431.51 miles and 2111.52 nautical miles. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Y
> 
> 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Well, winters are getting warmer and warmer, year after year.
> I can't say I don't like it though
> No frozen windscreens, no snow on the roads, easier to park the car and above all - no need to wear so many layers of warm clothes!


I have heard many times, it's hard to convince people who live on the prairies that global warming is a bad thing :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you contact the company and get them to make the order correct?


I'm sending them back , I'll just keep looking for the right colour


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I concur with that idea Sam. Definitely would motivate me to change jobs.


thewren said:


> is it possible for her to quit her job or move to a different area with a different boss? health is a good reason to quit - no reason to allow your job to kill you. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DH has driven all over the world and he agrees that the biggest difference is that you have long, straight roads whereas we have an awful lot of wee twisty roads!


And traffic lights and roundabouts .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll try to post a picture of our house....gotta find it or take a new picture first though.



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> the tall buildings are just 10-floor high blocks of flats, families live there.
> they say my town is a big sleeping room - just blocks of flats everywhere.
> and of course shops, schools and playgrounds, churches, a hospital and that's it, more or less
> 
> I love your place, the architecture looks so nice!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Nearly 45 years ago, it took us 5 days to travel halfway across the country (from the Mississippi River in the center of America) to the far SE corner of Arizona to the southwest. We drove 8 or 9 hours a day, only, because we were traveling with a toddler and 2 dogs in a small VW station wagon and everyone needed frequent stops. Mileage for the trip was 1900 miles of roads traveled.
> 
> Highways are now much straighter and speed limits are quite a bit higher. So the trip would not take nearly as long.
> 
> Ohio Joy


5 days I could be somewhere in Europe or even Africa by then 
I would love all the open space everywhere


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Are huntsmen poisonous, though? If I know a spider is harmless to me, I tend to try and let them live; when I find a black widow in the house, however, I get serious heebie jeebies and she's gotta go.


I'm not sure what kind of spider it was but she said it was poisonous.
I googled the huntsman, the bite is painful but nit poisonous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know, but it takes about 25 hours of driving to get from here to my parents' house...and we are not close to either coast.


That is such a long journey . I say The coast at Bridlington is to long a journey and that's less than 2 hours


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I ordered them from hobbycraft as I wanted the sirdar touch and thought the denim colour was the nearest to actual denim I've seen


Will they exchange them for you or would the extra shipping double the cost?

I see you are sending it back  hope they replace it with the right color. You wouldnt think it would be hard for them to describe denim properly, it's a pretty well recognized color.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will hopefully be able to phone some people, not from the mobile, that costs three times as much as ringing on a landline!


Thankfully it's not to expensive for you to call other people so you will be able to phone some people and still keep in touch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Probably about 8-10 days. It takes 17 hrs for us to get to Vancouver from here & 3 long days to get from here to Toronto area & there's at least another 1/3 of the country from there to the east coast. I googles distance from Victoria, BC to Newfoundland & it tells me 7510km/4667 miles,


I just can't imagine traveling such distances


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How far is that?


This is going to make you laugh . It's roughly 400 miles and takes about 6 hours and a bit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, you better not go out on any windy days if you've lost another 8 pounds, you will blow away.maybe you should fill a jug with your favorite drink, juice, water, whatever & then you try to drink that jug every day, that way you will see how much you are drinking. I being dehydrated can make you tired too. Hope you get it sorted out soon.

Julie, I'm so sorry you have having such financial difficulties. Your rent & water rates seem absolutely crazy. Obviously the government should either put rent controls in place or provide a better pension. How are people supposed to survive? Could your brother help you out at all?
A silly question but aren't you very close to your neighbors? Could a couple of houses get together & share unlimited WI-fi & split the bill? 

I really must get off here,took me forever to catch up to you chatty lot. 
Have to pick GD up from pay school at noon & I've got nothing done while she's been gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's so hard when a town depends almost completely on one industry.
We are finding that here now, so many are dependent on the oil industry & it has been devastated in the last year. Fortunately both my sons are still working but so many are not. 
Here there is just oil & farming as well as the support jobs- schools, healthcare, stores, etc. Our small town has a population of about 900
We are 5 miles from town

What do you work at?



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> my town is an industrial one, and we used to have one of the biggest steel works in the country, so the people who live here are mainly workers that migrated from nearby villages.
> The town was founded just for the steel works and it isn't even a hundred years old, a very specific place.
> 
> And now that the industry is no longer active, we have a high rate of unemployment and a lot of young people leave the place to live somewhere else. Which is both sad and discouraging.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful blue water - is it ever warm enough to swim in? --- sam



KateB said:


> I think so too! I'll try and find some views looking out across the bay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm right there with your husband. -- sam



Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate , definitely not going to show them to husband he is always going on about moving to the coast . I think we live close enough , it takes 15 minutes to the nearest beach and we can be at 7 different ones within just over a hour and that's driving south , more if we drive northwards
> But husband wants to move right on to coastline


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be calling and complaining. i have always had good luck when ordering online. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got my order today and quite disappointed with it . The needles are good but 2 of the yarns are definitely not the colours I ordered I got navy instead of a denim colour and purple instead of a navy colour . Don't think I will be ordering on line again


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is lovely kathleendoris - he is going to look great - do we get a picture with the grandson modeling it? --- sam


Sorry, Sam, but my daughters are all very strict about not posting pictures of the children online. Maybe if I could get a view from behind?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are wonderful shelves - lovely yarn storage. where do you buy them? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> This is definitely me today, a lazy day knitting a pair of socks today.
> I should really be packing for our trip to the states.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry julie - hopefully something will turn up. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it was- but I had a late phone call from the Ward Budget Advisor- and the situation is a lot more stringent than I had realised- I will have to withdraw almost totally from KP for most of the rest of the year- I have the next month to say my farewells, and adjust to the new order.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you've never been on a state of washington beach - big rocks. oregon is the state with beautiful beaches as if california. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous area. I've never seen a beach without sand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am glad you mentioned it gwen - i was think along those lines - wasn't sure how to get it done. how do you do it with paypal? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I just got off the phone with Julie. Let me first say I asked if she minded if I posted about this on the KTP and she said I could. She has posted on the daily digest a farewell as she will not be able to keep her internet access after a month. Not only that but after some discussion with her I honestly don't see how she is maintaining her health. Her food allowance is so limited she rarely has any protein in her diet and what protein she does get come predominantly from milk, cheese and eggs. She said the care giver that comes to her (not sure if I've used the correct term) has taken to occasionally brining her tins of salmon which is way beyond her duty. Her landlord is going through the courts to try and get the previous tenant to pay for their share of the water bill Julie has mentioned but she does still have to pay the $600 plus amount. Okay, I am going to put out there what I am going to do. Let me first state that I have already told Julie I am doing this and she said it was not my responsibility to get her out of this mess she has created *which I know it is not*. That said....I dearly love our Julie. I enjoy her banter and skyping with her. I enjoy & benefit from what she contributes to the KTP. I will be receiving my tax refund any day now. This is not something I can do over an extended period of time by any means. Nor am I asking that anyone else do this as we all have to do what we feel led to do after much prayer. I have been praying about this for days and I do feel led to send some financial aide to Julie and will do so through paypal. I figure any little amount will be of help as our US $ rate will provide more NZ dollars even though it will cost her a $1 to have the funds transferred to her bank. *Again I am not asking anyone to do this; just stating what I am going to do* It is easy to do and I have been blessed and just want to pass that blessing along. I'll apologize if I've offended anyone by saying all this.
> 
> On a different subject my DB called and due to bad weather changed his flight and he will not arrive until Thursday. Glad they aren't taking the chance of flying in the bad weather we are expected to have (heavy storms.)


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got off the phone with Julie. Let me first say I asked if she minded if I posted about this on the KTP and she said I could. She has posted on the daily digest a farewell as she will not be able to keep her internet access after a month. Not only that but after some discussion with her I honestly don't see how she is maintaining her health. Her food allowance is so limited she rarely has any protein in her diet and what protein she does get come predominantly from milk, cheese and eggs. She said the care giver that comes to her (not sure if I've used the correct term) has taken to occasionally brining her tins of salmon which is way beyond her duty. Her landlord is going through the courts to try and get the previous tenant to pay for their share of the water bill Julie has mentioned but she does still have to pay the $600 plus amount. Okay, I am going to put out there what I am going to do. Let me first state that I have already told Julie I am doing this and she said it was not my responsibility to get her out of this mess she has created *which I know it is not*. That said....I dearly love our Julie. I enjoy her banter and skyping with her. I enjoy & benefit from what she contributes to the KTP. I will be receiving my tax refund any day now. This is not something I can do over an extended period of time by any means. Nor am I asking that anyone else do this as we all have to do what we feel led to do after much prayer. I have been praying about this for days and I do feel led to send some financial aide to Julie and will do so through paypal. I figure any little amount will be of help as our US $ rate will provide more NZ dollars even though it will cost her a $1 to have the funds transferred to her bank. *Again I am not asking anyone to do this; just stating what I am going to do* It is easy to do and I have been blessed and just want to pass that blessing along. I'll apologize if I've offended anyone by saying all this
> 
> Oops, I thought I was sending you a PM, Gwen, and found that I had posted here instead. I have deleted the post, and will PM you shortly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - so sorry for your additional financial woes. Does it cost for you to get calls on your landline or cell? Maybe we can form a calling tree to give/get Tea Party news to/from you.

Sam - I hope the blood tests turn out that everything is okay. I've been trying to keep a jug of water in the refrigerator with the times of the day written on the jug so that by 6:00 p.m. all of it is gone--can't go past 6:00 or I'll never get any sleep for the bathroom visits necessary. I wonder if you need to have something quick and small to eat throughout the day vs. having meals. I like to make up the protein bars and other snack items (mini quiche, ham balls, meat balls, etc.) that I can grab while doing my project work, etc. 

Things on the project are really trailing off and I'll start transferring some things to a temporary worker who begins on Monday. I think it's really strange that a contractor (like me) wasn't allowed access to email/network for security reasons, but that a temporary will be. I'm glad she'll have the access though which will make the work so much easier.

There's supposed to be storm coming through here today, but I think the worst of us will miss us. I hope so as I really do need to get out and get some groceries, etc.

I think I would prefer to live on a coast, too, until I hear of the hurricanes and the damage they have done to some of my favorite places. Some friends have been trying to get us to move to the Outer Banks of NC -- lovely area, but not for us. I like the beaches and area around Gulf Shores, GA -- small enough to have a regular life and not a touristy life year round.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you got me thinking joy - in 1951 our church annual conference was in los angeles. we drove from southwest pennsylvania to my aunt's house in modesto in a '51 white ford coupe - five of us - lots of fighting in the back seat for window time. lol wish dad was here so i could ask him about the drive - i was ten then so i didn't really matter to me. i had a wonderful time. i remember the one motel we stayed in had a little kitchenette - mother cooked dinner and breakfast and fixed our lunch for the day. we also spend a night in a hotel. saw the original wall drug. after conference was over we drove to redlands, california to stay with mother's sister aunt hazel - we spent a day at disneyland - it had only been open a year i believe. the jungle ride was the hot item. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Nearly 45 years ago, it took us 5 days to travel halfway across the country (from the Mississippi River in the center of America) to the far SE corner of Arizona to the southwest. We drove 8 or 9 hours a day, only, because we were traveling with a toddler and 2 dogs in a small VW station wagon and everyone needed frequent stops. Mileage for the trip was 1900 miles of roads traveled.
> 
> Highways are now much straighter and speed limits are quite a bit higher. So the trip would not take nearly as long.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was some heavy duty driving. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, healing energy sent for your DH. Hope he can have scheduled surgery soon..
> Sugar, I would die of fright if one of our big tarantulas landed on me. How frightening for an 8 year old.
> Sonja, the U.S. Is approximately 3,000 miles wide. It has always taken me 3 days to travel across from California to New York.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> he said for me to come back this week if i didn't feel any better - and i felt worse so went in yesterday. have a seven day treatment of predisone. went to the hospital lab and had six vials of blood drawn. last night i took too of heidi's tylonolPM's around ten o'clock and slept until 2:30 - i see a nap somewhere this afternoon. at least i don't feel like a i have a trazaone hangover which is good. i am waiting for them to call me about the blood work results. --- sam


Hope all the blood results come back ok Sam and that you are feeling better now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well done sorlenna - it is beautiful. should keep you warm. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's here.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390573-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops



Sorlenna said:


> It's here.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390573-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> that's the problem, you never know if the colour you see on the screen is the real one, you never know if they won't make a mistake and send you something else
> and worst of all
> you can't touch the yarn!
> 
> so sorry for you!


Thank you . I was disappointed but I've got over it now . I'll just keep looking till I find the colour I want


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sort of like our propery taxes. --- sam



KateB said:


> In our town the majority of houses are privately owned, but the Council tax is paid by everyone. It is used to pay for cleansing, schools, libraries, water, etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Will they exchange them for you or would the extra shipping double the cost?
> 
> I see you are sending it back  hope they replace it with the right color. You wouldnt think it would be hard for them to describe denim properly, it's a pretty well recognized color.


I have looked on lots of sites for yarn in a denim colour you would be surprised at what they class as denim . One yarn I looked at was multi coloured and had not one little shade of blue in it plenty of yellow though 😳


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Y
> 
> 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


In my family, we count a drive by days and not hours. I think it takes about 5 days to drive across the United States unless you drive 14 or more hours a day. We are a big country.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry you have having such financial difficulties. Your rent & water rates seem absolutely crazy. Obviously the government should either put rent controls in place or provide a better pension. How are people supposed to survive? Could your brother help you out at all?
> A silly question but aren't you very close to your neighbors? Could a couple of houses get together & share unlimited WI-fi & split the bill?
> 
> i too was wondering if maybe your brothers could help you or is there anything like food banks to help you out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> my town is an industrial one, and we used to have one of the biggest steel works in the country, so the people who live here are mainly workers that migrated from nearby villages.
> The town was founded just for the steel works and it isn't even a hundred years old, a very specific place.
> 
> And now that the industry is no longer active, we have a high rate of unemployment and a lot of young people leave the place to live somewhere else. Which is both sad and discouraging.
> ...


 The town closest to me relied heavily on the steel industry to and they closed it down for the second time just before Christmas with many losing there jobs . Apparently the can't compete with the very cheap steel coming from China


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holy moses i am all caught up - wow - we are halfway through the week and already at 77 pages - we are a gabby bunch.

evidently the blood reports weren't in today and the doctor and crew take wednesday afternoon off. i am feeling better today than i have in quite a while - i hope saying it doesn't nix it. lol

heidi and gary are in michigan looking a a chevelot crew cab - a few years newer than the one he had - it's tan - not my favorite of colors but it had very low milage - the bed of the truck had a spray liner which is necessary - it is also covered with a landeau(?) cover which should help his gas milage. i hope it is everything the seller says it is and i hope they like it and bring it home today. 

rained most of the night and on and off all day - about 32°F with some breeze - i am staying inside. 

just ate some mac and cheese (i really am not keen on boxed mac and cheese) but one uses what one has. feel pretty good so far. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm right there with your husband. -- sam


So is my sister who lives in Sweden . I always thought I would move back home to Sweden and because she was born here in England she always thought would move back here especially to the coastal town of Whitby 
When she comes for a visit she spends at least one week there and looks at property telling my husband that yes move to Whitby and then she can come and visit more


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Yellow Meiczyk* Here is a picture of our home. We are just outside of the city limits on a bit over 3 acres. Our driveway cuts the front of the property in half so the mailman can pull in rather than stop on the fairly busy road we are on. There is about 1 acre to the front yard a a little over 2 acres in the back. The house was built about 150 years ago by my husbands great grandfather. The small county airport is across the road from us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My cousin just sent me this and I just have to share it with this family:



Life in Six Little Stories

Six Little Stories


{1} Once all villagers decided to pray for rain, on the day of prayer
Still all the people gathered, but only one boy came with an umbrella.
That's FAITH

{2} When you throw a baby in the air, she laughs because she knows you
will catch her.
That's TRUST

{3} Every night we go to bed, without any assurance of being alive the
next morning but still we set the alarms to wake up.
That's HOPE

{4} We plan big things for tomorrow in spite of zero knowledge of the
future.
That's CONFIDENCE

{5} We see the world suffering, but still we get married and have
children.
That's LOVE

{6} On an old man's shirt was written a sentence 'I am not 80 years
old....I am sweet 16 with 64 years experience.
That's ATTITUDE

Have a happy day, a blessed year & live your life like the six stories!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This must be why I drink coffee...LOL. I've seen a picyure of these shelves before and would Love to have some like this.


I too wiuld love these shelves. We have a place that would work perfectly for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thankfully it's not to expensive for you to call other people so you will be able to phone some people and still keep in touch


The big snag, there ,dear is that I've been advised to relinquish the landline.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The big snag, there ,dear is that I've been advised to relinquish the landline.


OH my goodness don't you need it for emergency ? And for family to get ahold of you?
I am SO SAD Julie but I will pray things will change for you ! You are a big time party of my tea party life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you better not go out on any windy days if you've lost another 8 pounds, you will blow away.maybe you should fill a jug with your favorite drink, juice, water, whatever & then you try to drink that jug every day, that way you will see how much you are drinking. I being dehydrated can make you tired too. Hope you get it sorted out soon.
> 
> Julie, I'm so sorry you have having such financial difficulties. Your rent & water rates seem absolutely crazy. Obviously the government should either put rent controls in place or provide a better pension. How are people supposed to survive? Could your brother help you out at all?
> A silly question but aren't you very close to your neighbors? Could a couple of houses get together & share unlimited WI-fi & split the bill?
> ...


Bonnie- things are improving rapidly- so as Kate would say, maybe, 'dinna fash y'sel' Ringo and I will be ok. 
With a determinedly right wing Government, unfortunately that is very unlikely to happen, although I really agree with you.
Alastair is not the earner in the family- that is my sister -in-law. I would be very embarrassed to have to ask her for help- I did once ask Al if I could borrow $20 till I got my next pay- I was informed very roundly that if he did that there would never be an end to it.
Bronwen and Peter (son-in-law), take the attitude that borrowing by family is a no go area- that is how I lost my overlocker- because I once borrowed $400 from her, but I had to send her the overlocker in order to pay for what she gave me. 
The neighbours are good- but that might lead to problems!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry julie - hopefully something will turn up. --- sam


I am hopeful that something may turn the tide, Sam! It is a lovely sunny day again!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you got me thinking joy - in 1951 our church annual conference was in los angeles. we drove from southwest pennsylvania to my aunt's house in modesto in a '51 white ford coupe - five of us - lots of fighting in the back seat for window time. lol wish dad was here so i could ask him about the drive - i was ten then so i didn't really matter to me. i had a wonderful time. i remember the one motel we stayed in had a little kitchenette - mother cooked dinner and breakfast and fixed our lunch for the day. we also spend a night in a hotel. saw the original wall drug. after conference was over we drove to redlands, california to stay with mother's sister aunt hazel - we spent a day at disneyland - it had only been open a year i believe. the jungle ride was the hot item. --- sam


That must have been a really exciting trip back then


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That shelving is a great idea for the vertically challenged like me.
> 
> When are you off to the US? Are any of your kids able to come for your wedding?


Vertically challenged here too three of us.

We head out Saturday morning atriving in Watertown around 6pm. That is as long as there are no delays. I am not sure if any of the kids are going to make it to the wedding or not. I am going to try to set up.my laptop for them though.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so hard when a town depends almost completely on one industry.
> We are finding that here now, so many are dependent on the oil industry & it has been devastated in the last year. Fortunately both my sons are still working but so many are not.
> Here there is just oil & farming as well as the support jobs- schools, healthcare, stores, etc. Our small town has a population of about 900
> We are 5 miles from town
> ...


I am in a way lucky because I am a high school teacher.
in a way because due to demographic decline there are less and less children and students and a job that would seem one of the least prone to unemployment no longer is so ...

but for the moment I am not at risk of being made redundant


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Yellow Meiczyk* Here is a picture of our home. We are just outside of the city limits on a bit over 3 acres. Our driveway cuts the front of the property in half so the mailman can pull in rather than stop on the fairly busy road we are on. There is about 1 acre to the front yard a a little over 2 acres in the back. The house was built about 150 years ago by my husbands great grandfather. The small county airport is across the road from us.


How I love the idea of living in a house built by one's own great grandfather!
I didn't even meet my grandparents! each of them died just before I was born and I couldn't track back the history of the family, no chance  everything destroyed in the wars and many relatives killed as well ...

you are so lucky to be living in a country that doesn't know wars on its territory


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Vertically challenged here too three of us.
> 
> We head out Saturday morning atriving in Watertown around 6pm. That is as long as there are no delays. I am not sure if any of the kids are going to make it to the wedding or not. I am going to try to set up.my laptop for them though.


I have always insisted that I am not overweight, just not tall enough for the weight I am!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sending them back , I'll just keep looking for the right colour


I have bought some denim colour yarn at Michael's and Joan's in tbe states. I bought a fenim colour at John Lewis in London a few years ago. I dont remember the brand though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have always insisted that I am not overweight, just not tall enough for the weight I am!


I like that. I am not tall enough either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I popped out to Joann's just now to get the zippers I need to finish my skirts...dislike sewing them in but with the new machine they aren't horrible, just a bit fiddly. He wants to go to the mall in a bit to walk around. I haven't found anything to buy there in a long time, but the exercise won't hurt!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are wonderful shelves - lovely yarn storage. where do you buy them? --- sam


I have yet to find where to buy them. I do knoew a contractor in ny that could build them only problem is it would cost a lot to.ship.them.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> How I love the idea of living in a house built by one's own great grandfather!
> I didn't even meet my grandparents! each of them died just before I was born and I couldn't track back the history of the family, no chance  everything destroyed in the wars and many relatives killed as well ...
> 
> you are so lucky to be living in a country that doesn't know wars on its territory


That is very sad, that you didn't know any of your grandparents. I was fortunate in that all my grandparents were alive until I was 14, and all lived nearby, so I had a close relationship with all of them. My own children had three grandparents around, although they didn't live quite as close, and all of my grandchildren (three families in all) have all their grandparents still alive and mostly living close and in regular contact. I realise that we are very lucky in this situation. Through absolutely no fault of their own, many families have lost grandparents. My brother's grandchildren, for example, where, for the two eldest, a grandmother and a grandfather had died before they were born, and for the other grandchild, both grandmothers died before he was born. Very sad, but beyond anyone's control. Those grandparents, without exception, would have dearly loved to have been around to love and cherish the next generation.

As you say, war is a terrible thing and wipes out much of the heritage that should pass down the generations. I am sure that the grandparents you never knew would nevertheless have been proud of the way in which you are helping to build a future that will have more hope and promise than the world they knew.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am a retired middle School (grades 6-8) science teacher. There are many educators on the KTP. What do you teach?


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am in a way lucky because I am a high school teacher.
> in a way because due to demographic decline there are less and less children and students and a job that would seem one of the least prone to unemployment no longer is so ...
> 
> but for the moment I am not at risk of being made redundant


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do feel blessed to live here in this house in this country. I do know we have many violent crimes in some areas more than others and have had terrorist that hate us causing much harm but still feel safer here than other parts of the world. I only knew my one grandmother but she lived halfway across our country so saw her only a few times but did get to speak to her on the telephone as a child. My husband knew his grandparents on his mother's side but I'm not sure about on his father's side nor do I know if he ever knew the great grandparents that built the house. We do have pictures of them though. Also my husband is a master carpenter so any work needing to be done around the house he does.


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> How I love the idea of living in a house built by one's own great grandfather!
> I didn't even meet my grandparents! each of them died just before I was born and I couldn't track back the history of the family, no chance  everything destroyed in the wars and many relatives killed as well ...
> 
> you are so lucky to be living in a country that doesn't know wars on its territory


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! If I could grow vertically just 3 or 4 inches......LOL


Kathleendoris said:


> I have always insisted that I am not overweight, just not tall enough for the weight I am!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The big snag, there ,dear is that I've been advised to relinquish the landline.


Oh another idea out the window , if costs anything like here then yes it is another expense 
They charge for the landline and then for calls on top we had to give ours up as soon as husband was told he would never work again It's hard when you have to cut right back on everything ,. Are you still getting a tax rebate or something like that , you were going to use for a trip to see your daughter maybe there could be some way of asking the water company to wait for payment till then, although here they would say no to that suggestion 
I do hope you can sort something out Julie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Yesterday KateB showed so beautiful views from where she lives that I have been thinking about them all day today.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not that lucky and the place where I live is just a town.


Raining good too, it's still really cool to see where you live.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Yellow Meiczyk* Here is a picture of our home. We are just outside of the city limits on a bit over 3 acres. Our driveway cuts the front of the property in half so the mailman can pull in rather than stop on the fairly busy road we are on. There is about 1 acre to the front yard a a little over 2 acres in the back. The house was built about 150 years ago by my husbands great grandfather. The small county airport is across the road from us.


Your house looks lovely Gwen reminds me of sunshine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Vertically challenged here too three of us.
> 
> We head out Saturday morning atriving in Watertown around 6pm. That is as long as there are no delays. I am not sure if any of the kids are going to make it to the wedding or not. I am going to try to set up.my laptop for them though.


So soon I was thinking March for some reason . I hope you have a comfortable flight with no delays and a fantastic time back in the states . Oh and maybe some snowy weather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> How I love the idea of living in a house built by one's own great grandfather!
> I didn't even meet my grandparents! each of them died just before I was born and I couldn't track back the history of the family, no chance  everything destroyed in the wars and many relatives killed as well ...
> 
> you are so lucky to be living in a country that doesn't know wars on its territory


I never knew my grandparents either as they died long before I was born 
by the time both my parents were teenagers they were both orphans


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you! Funny when we were getting it painted DH said I could decide the color. He initially kept pushing for me to just paint it white again but I wouldn't budge. Once one of his close friends commented how much they liked the yellow he completely changed his tune. I told him he was lucky I hadn't gone with my first choice....yep...a medium purple with dark purple and sage trims. Don't laugh....there is a house in the area with those colors and OMG it is gorgeous. I am glad I went with the yellow though.


Swedenme said:


> Your house looks lovely Gwen reminds me of sunshine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> How I love the idea of living in a house built by one's own great grandfather!
> I didn't even meet my grandparents! each of them died just before I was born and I couldn't track back the history of the family, no chance  everything destroyed in the wars and many relatives killed as well ...
> you are so lucky to be living in a country that doesn't know wars on its territory[/quote
> I agree we are so lucky to not have had wars here. Many went to war during World War 2 & quite a few of our neighbours are descendants of Sudetans-people who lived in the Sudetanland-now Czekoslovakia? (Sp) who fled when Hitler invaded & came here as refugees. But my generation hasn't really known war, thank God.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have always insisted that I am not overweight, just not tall enough for the weight I am!


I like your thinking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So soon I was thinking March for some reason . I hope you have a comfortable flight with no delays and a fantastic time back in the states . Oh and maybe some snowy weather


We return 5th march just a short visit this time. Thank you. I would like to see the snow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh another idea out the window , if costs anything like here then yes it is another expense
> They charge for the landline and then for calls on top we had to give ours up as soon as husband was told he would never work again It's hard when you have to cut right back on everything ,. Are you still getting a tax rebate or something like that , you were going to use for a trip to see your daughter maybe there could be some way of asking the water company to wait for payment till then, although here they would say no to that suggestion
> I do hope you can sort something out Julie


We pretty much have to have a landline as cell service is quite sketchy here, 
We pay a flat rate for unlimited cross Canada calling, we pay $70/month, we could get it for about $10/month less if we had only weekend & evening long distance but DH calls quite a lot during business hours for the farm & would then have to pay by the minute for that so no saving there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your house looks lovely Gwen reminds me of sunshine


 :thumbup:I like your big ?porch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was bonnie - i love to travel - never get bored. i don't need a cd player to entertain me - there is too much to see out the window. i knit now when i am a passenger but i spend a lot of time looking out at the scenery also. i don't think there is a pill that could get me higher than get driving cross country - what a trip and so much to see even if you don't stop to sight see but i want to see the person who can do that. lol love to travel. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That must have been a really exciting trip back then


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is the wedding? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Vertically challenged here too three of us.
> 
> We head out Saturday morning atriving in Watertown around 6pm. That is as long as there are no delays. I am not sure if any of the kids are going to make it to the wedding or not. I am going to try to set up.my laptop for them though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is the wedding? --- sam


It will be over here, nothing big. We are going to the registers office.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We pretty much have to have a landline as cell service is quite sketchy here,
> We pay a flat rate for unlimited cross Canada calling, we pay $70/month, we could get it for about $10/month less if we had only weekend & evening long distance but DH calls quite a lot during business hours for the farm & would then have to pay by the minute for that so no saving there.


So you really need yours . We don't miss the landline because we never used it so it was a waste of money to pay the charges . I go on Skype or Facebook to family and use Whatsapp to chat , all free so good for me the advantage of no landline is that we don't get any cold calls


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Please check with your doctor or specialist, but the Chest Specialist I saw for my original bronchitis, put me on meds with codeine in it, codeine was the very efficient cough suppressent. Axtually everything he put me on had it in. Just an idea as I know many people cannot take codeine. I say check with your doc to avoid any complications. Also, mulledberry tea is another great for boosting vitamin c and soothing coughs.


i would be one of those folks that can not tolerate codeine, makes my hair crawl and makes me feel weird. i am glad to say that there has been a significant difference since i last posted, i have just kept on with the prednizone inhaler and i guess like the dr said finally is getting rid of t he rest of the pneumonia down in my lung. haven't had very much coughing the last few days. yeah...........
we had spring weather a few days, and now expecting snow tonight, thats just our Arkansas weather.
i am finished with my stocking stuffer gifts for the girls. guess now i will piddle with boot cuffs when i sit down, so i am going to alternate between painting and crocheting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie, so do I. DH also built a deck that goes down one side of the back and across the entire back. I'm hoping in the spring or summer he will be able to finish screening in the side section that he started in the fall. I was to use it for dyeing yarn and just sitting outside but without the bugs...


Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:I like your big ?porch


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 5pm here and I have been dozing off and on all day. Did get up and do dishes earlier but came back to bed. Supposed to go to counselor appt tomorrow but will likely cancel. Hope I feel more steady on my feet soon. Haven't knit since group Monday night &#128533;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also love road trips....just can't afford them to the extend I would like to do them.....however gas prices are better than they were. I do love stopping to see different sites too. Even just seeing how the color of the soil changed when we (DD and I) drove from Georgia to Arizona was facinating. In Georgia we have red clay naturally. It was cool seeing the painted desert and in another area the soil was black....really black from volcanic activity.


thewren said:


> it was bonnie - i love to travel - never get bored. i don't need a cd player to entertain me - there is too much to see out the window. i knit now when i am a passenger but i spend a lot of time looking out at the scenery also. i don't think there is a pill that could get me higher than get driving cross country - what a trip and so much to see even if you don't stop to sight see but i want to see the person who can do that. lol love to travel. --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> How I love the idea of living in a house built by one's own great grandfather!
> I didn't even meet my grandparents! each of them died just before I was born and I couldn't track back the history of the family, no chance  everything destroyed in the wars and many relatives killed as well ...
> 
> you are so lucky to be living in a country that doesn't know wars on its territory


Sadly, we have known war here in this country. They were a long time ago but many of our young men died of wounds, injuries, unsanitary living and medical conditions as well as mistreatment by other members of our country. The most recent was the civil war that split our nation for 5 years and so many people suffered.

In the decades after that time, our native citizens were not considered to be citizens with rights and responsibilities. They, too were killed, driven from their traditional ways of life, territories and cultures. Even into this century, their children were often removed from family households and sent to distant boarding schools while quite young. In the late '60s out in the western part of our country, 3 young boys ages 8 years to 12 years fled their school and some of them died when they fell over the rim of a tall cliff in the dark and were severely 
injured. Not the result of war but a continuation of the warring times on into the last century.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you will feel better soon. I've suffered from vertigo before and even had surery for it because oral medicine didn't help.


gagesmom said:


> Almost 5pm here and I have been dozing off and on all day. Did get up and do dishes earlier but came back to bed. Supposed to go to counselor appt tomorrow but will likely cancel. Hope I feel more steady on my feet soon. Haven't knit since group Monday night 😕


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am also someone who cannot handle codeine. Allergic reactions are not fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got to pick up oldest DGD from track practice so I'm outta here for awhile. Play nice and stay positive. TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also love road trips....just can't afford them to the extend I would like to do them.....however gas prices are better than they were. I do love stopping to see different sites too. Even just seeing how the color of the soil changed when we (DD and I) drove from Georgia to Arizona was facinating. In Georgia we have red clay naturally. It was cool seeing the painted desert and in another area the soil was black....really black from volcanic activity.


Gwen, in much of the Midwest, the soil is very black, loamy soil. It has been measured in numerous places to be from 2' to 4' deep. Sadly a good lot of it has blown away, particularly during the ''Dust Bowl'' era of the years following the Great Depression of the '30s.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I, too, worry about you. Hope blood tests ok. Like Gwen's idea of having jug of water you drink from all day. That way you can get visually accurate picture of how much you drink.
I'm home from Santa Barbara but Maya is being a pill. Maybe I'll take her for a short walk even though it is mid afternoon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want to live on the top floor of the brick building on the extreme right - our right as we look at the picture. --- sam


This is the kind of view you would have if you lived up there Sam! That's looking across the Firth of Clyde to the Isle of Cumbrae and on a clearer day you could see the Isle of Arran too. A ferry runs across to Cumbrae twice an hour (only takes about 20 minutes) and 14 miles south of us you can get another ferry to Arran. That takes about an hour to get there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 5pm here and I have been dozing off and on all day. Did get up and do dishes earlier but came back to bed. Supposed to go to counselor appt tomorrow but will likely cancel. Hope I feel more steady on my feet soon. Haven't knit since group Monday night 😕


Please contact your dr Mel if this unsteadiness continues. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen I am so sorry, dear, but it will only be for the next month that I have access- after that for most of a year I will only have a few hundred Megabytes Mobile access, and you will not hear from me very much at all-
> It will be tough living with out Sam and the Tea Party- but when something has to give, better a luxury than food.


We will just have to send you messages that you can read when on, plus you can keep up somewhat with the summaries. Know that feeling well, no funds is not fun. I am fortunate, upstairs lets me onto her unlimited internet, and I maybe use 3 or 4 GB a month at most. Perhaps you could go see your mobile supplier and check out the newer plans.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful blue water - is it ever warm enough to swim in? --- sam


No, although some hardy (mad?) souls do! We do get a lot of windsurfers and jet skis in the summer.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen I am so sorry, dear, but it will only be for the next month that I have access- after that for most of a year I will only have a few hundred Megabytes Mobile access, and you will not hear from me very much at all-
> It will be tough living with out Sam and the Tea Party- but when something has to give, better a luxury than food.


Another thought, Facebook is usually considered free social media on your phone, hoping then your phone has a decent size screen.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It really isn't a bad drive. DD and I have done it in 4,.5-5 hours to the south of us as a day trip; good roads with speed limit an average of 65 mph. But like you said it is all relative. Marianne and I do a one day drive from here to the KAP in Ohio in 10-11 hours., We leave very, very early and the roads are very good.


Oh dear, KateB would think us Aussies are nuts then, 2 drivers to share the driving and off we go for anything from 12 hours (Brisbane to Sydney, the scenic way) to 18 hours (Brisbane to Townsville). Trick is to stock up well with drinks and snacks and only stop for fuel and toilets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh another idea out the window , if costs anything like here then yes it is another expense
> They charge for the landline and then for calls on top we had to give ours up as soon as husband was told he would never work again It's hard when you have to cut right back on everything ,. Are you still getting a tax rebate or something like that , you were going to use for a trip to see your daughter maybe there could be some way of asking the water company to wait for payment till then, although here they would say no to that suggestion
> I do hope you can sort something out Julie


My tax rebate will still come through- I am hoping to use it to get my telly fixed, and buy a tablet- we will have to wait and see what the reaction to that is. Home lines cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have always insisted that I am not overweight, just not tall enough for the weight I am!


I would agree, but I'm already 5 ft 8 inches, so really don't want to be taller....just thinner!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your house looks lovely Gwen reminds me of sunshine


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear sorry about the accident. At least you weren't hurt. Glad the recall also finally coming through.


Interesting range of emotions, wtf, to wth to gee, the front of the car looks funny without the bumper panel to bloody hell, when did the car makers change to so much plastic, to I can fix this without it being too expensive. One blessing is that there were no police patrols passed while we were pulling the panel completely off. At the moment, it looks like I pulled the bottom of the bumper out. After I get home from Echo, travelling on the bus, I will find the strong clear tape and secure the side pieces so there is no flapping. Got to love cable ties when plastic grommits are destroyed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got off the phone with Julie. Let me first say I asked if she minded if I posted about this on the KTP and she said I could. She has posted on the daily digest a farewell as she will not be able to keep her internet access after a month. Not only that but after some discussion with her I honestly don't see how she is maintaining her health. Her food allowance is so limited she rarely has any protein in her diet and what protein she does get come predominantly from milk, cheese and eggs. She said the care giver that comes to her (not sure if I've used the correct term) has taken to occasionally brining her tins of salmon which is way beyond her duty. Her landlord is going through the courts to try and get the previous tenant to pay for their share of the water bill Julie has mentioned but she does still have to pay the $600 plus amount. Okay, I am going to put out there what I am going to do. Let me first state that I have already told Julie I am doing this and she said it was not my responsibility to get her out of this mess she has created *which I know it is not*. That said....I dearly love our Julie. I enjoy her banter and skyping with her. I enjoy & benefit from what she contributes to the KTP. I will be receiving my tax refund any day now. This is not something I can do over an extended period of time by any means. Nor am I asking that anyone else do this as we all have to do what we feel led to do after much prayer. I have been praying about this for days and I do feel led to send some financial aide to Julie and will do so through paypal. I figure any little amount will be of help as our US $ rate will provide more NZ dollars even though it will cost her a $1 to have the funds transferred to her bank. *Again I am not asking anyone to do this; just stating what I am going to do* It is easy to do and I have been blessed and just want to pass that blessing along. I'll apologize if I've offended anyone by saying all this.
> 
> On a different subject my DB called and due to bad weather changed his flight and he will not arrive until Thursday. Glad they aren't taking the chance of flying in the bad weather we are expected to have (heavy storms.)


Mmm, thought for a moment you were going to suggest a go fund me page. What a wonderful idea, I love it, I will certainly add a little something as I figure a little is better than nothing. Please pm me Julie's details and I will see if I can squish out a little to help as well. I know the position she is in so well, fortunately I currently have 2 great butchers near me, when I go to one of them to get mince, I buy only what I need for that nights meal. One even has a great price on pet mince $1.50/kilo so even Maggie May is enjoying some with her kibble. These butchers are getting used to me asking for $1.50 or $2 worth. Now getting more red meat in diet than I was.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Put that water bottle right beside you, Sam, and empty it every hour or so! But seriously, I hope you feel better soon!


thewren said:


> i don't know gwen - it just popped out so clearly. Unfortunately i am not eating or drinking very much as i was about eight pounds lighter at the doctor yesterday and he comented that i looked a little dehydrated. nothing tastes really good - i do drink - just not enough. have to change that somehow - i seem to get full so quickly and feel that way for a while. i'll work on it. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My first and only accident that resulted in damage to the car has just cost nearly $2500 US because of the plastic front-end, Heather. There was an extra $700 US for plastic grommet thingies behind the front cowling that was torn loose and fender painting to replace the paint on the very rim of the thing.
> 
> Glad you'll be able to feel safer soon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My secret to saving funds here is my knowledge gained from my very first job as a trades assistant at a panel beaters. Mind you, in those days, cars were bolted together. fortunately for me, the grommets gave so no damage to bumper panel, which means can use cable ties on the 5 top points for now until I can afford to buy replacement grommets. I was lucky that the only damage to the bumper panel is some scratching which can be disguised with touch up paint.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We will just have to send you messages that you can read when on, plus you can keep up somewhat with the summaries. Know that feeling well, no funds is not fun. I am fortunate, upstairs lets me onto her unlimited internet, and I maybe use 3 or 4 GB a month at most. Perhaps you could go see your mobile supplier and check out the newer plans.


 :thumbup: We have checked all that are being advertised!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I don't like have huge black spiders in the house, but red backs get buried in the foam of a full can of insect spray.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i would be one of those folks that can not tolerate codeine, makes my hair crawl and makes me feel weird. i am glad to say that there has been a significant difference since i last posted, i have just kept on with the prednizone inhaler and i guess like the dr said finally is getting rid of t he rest of the pneumonia down in my lung. haven't had very much coughing the last few days. yeah...........
> we had spring weather a few days, and now expecting snow tonight, thats just our Arkansas weather.
> i am finished with my stocking stuffer gifts for the girls. guess now i will piddle with boot cuffs when i sit down, so i am going to alternate between painting and crocheting.


So hope you are on the road to full recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 5pm here and I have been dozing off and on all day. Did get up and do dishes earlier but came back to bed. Supposed to go to counselor appt tomorrow but will likely cancel. Hope I feel more steady on my feet soon. Haven't knit since group Monday night 😕


I'd hate to think that you're not going to make your appt. with the counselor. He/She can be of so much help in getting you relocated (or convince you that Greg is the one that needs to go).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also love road trips....just can't afford them to the extend I would like to do them.....however gas prices are better than they were. I do love stopping to see different sites too. Even just seeing how the color of the soil changed when we (DD and I) drove from Georgia to Arizona was facinating. In Georgia we have red clay naturally. It was cool seeing the painted desert and in another area the soil was black....really black from volcanic activity.


It may not be as black as it once was due to erosion, but the farming soil in Iowa is very black -- I marveled at the red dirt the first time I was in Georgia.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, KateB would think us Aussies are nuts then, 2 drivers to share the driving and off we go for anything from 12 hours (Brisbane to Sydney, the scenic way) to 18 hours (Brisbane to Townsville). Trick is to stock up well with drinks and snacks and only stop for fuel and toilets.


We've done that many a time...but hope to do a slow steady trip to Texas in June. I think we'll start a meandering caravan and pick up relatives and their cars along the way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting range of emotions, wtf, to wth to gee, the front of the car looks funny without the bumper panel to bloody hell, when did the car makers change to so much plastic, to I can fix this without it being too expensive. One blessing is that there were no police patrols passed while we were pulling the panel completely off. At the moment, it looks like I pulled the bottom of the bumper out. After I get home from Echo, travelling on the bus, I will find the strong clear tape and secure the side pieces so there is no flapping. Got to love cable ties when plastic grommits are destroyed.


It is startling to realize how cars are made any more. I had an '83 station wagon built like a tank! I always felt safe in that car.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Put that water bottle right beside you, Sam, and empty it every hour or so! But seriously, I hope you feel better soon!


I keep a bottle with me all the time and try to drink at least a half gallon a day. When I don't drink enough, I can tell. Hydration helps with a number of things.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So hope you are on the road to full recovery.


I echo this!

We walked around the mall...he found a belt (his old one is wearing out) and I found a skirt that was made exactly like the ones I've been sewing...only mine didn't cost $40 and up! When I get them all done, I'll go through the summer clothes box and see what matches and what I need to get. Summer clothes are so much easier to deal with than winter ones!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Shirley here -- I just opened my workshop and I am so happy to see some of you are taking it! if you want to drop by at any time and take a look or join in

go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390800-1.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What wonderful memories!


thewren said:


> you got me thinking joy - in 1951 our church annual conference was in los angeles. we drove from southwest pennsylvania to my aunt's house in modesto in a '51 white ford coupe - five of us - lots of fighting in the back seat for window time. lol wish dad was here so i could ask him about the drive - i was ten then so i didn't really matter to me. i had a wonderful time. i remember the one motel we stayed in had a little kitchenette - mother cooked dinner and breakfast and fixed our lunch for the day. we also spend a night in a hotel. saw the original wall drug. after conference was over we drove to redlands, california to stay with mother's sister aunt hazel - we spent a day at disneyland - it had only been open a year i believe. the jungle ride was the hot item. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely home, Gwen and such a cheerful yellow! How great that it has stayed in the family. Will your brother fly into the airport across the road from you? That would be awesome. My husband's dream...to live really close to an airport!


Gweniepooh said:


> *Yellow Meiczyk* Here is a picture of our home. We are just outside of the city limits on a bit over 3 acres. Our driveway cuts the front of the property in half so the mailman can pull in rather than stop on the fairly busy road we are on. There is about 1 acre to the front yard a a little over 2 acres in the back. The house was built about 150 years ago by my husbands great grandfather. The small county airport is across the road from us.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love this!


Gweniepooh said:


> My cousin just sent me this and I just have to share it with this family:
> 
> Life in Six Little Stories
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Fantastic news, just came on tv.
> The people of New Zealand have bought a beach!
> There is a beautiful beach, privately owned which has been up for sale, and two guys decided it should not be bought by overseas investors, so they began a campaign for folks to pledge any amount they like for it to stay in NZ ownership. Such a wonderful outcome for all to enjoy for many years to come.


Hurrah! That's so cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30pm and I am still in bed. The spinning has stopped for now or has seemed to. Haven't gotten up so it could change if I do.
> 
> Hoping to feel better for tomorrow as I was going to look for an apt today.


I hope that you feel better today and that the vertigo is all gone. 
Hoping also that apartment hunting goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> The photos I posted were not of where I actually live, but about 150 miles north in the Highlands of Scotland. I live on the west coast, roughly in the central belt. This is a picture of my town taken from the sea.


Oh I love that picture, it's what I always thought a Scottish town would look like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And boy does the red (dirt) clay stain everything.....


RookieRetiree said:


> It may not be as black as it once was due to erosion, but the farming soil in Iowa is very black -- I marveled at the red dirt the first time I was in Georgia.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No he won't be coming into the airport across from me. It is currently being expanded and I hope some larger airlines will be able to start doing service here but it has for many years just been available for small commuter jets and private planes. DB will fly into Atlanta Hartsfield airport then rent a car and drive up to Athens. It will be about a 1 and 1/2 hour drive. Where DB used to live he had a private small grass airstrip in his back yard. It was just long enough for small private planes like his antique classic to clear the trees at the end of the runway.



oneapril said:


> Lovely home, Gwen and such a cheerful yellow! How great that it has stayed in the family. Will your brother fly into the airport across the road from you? That would be awesome. My husband's dream...to live really close to an airport!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, cheering to see your avatar. Hope you and DH are well.
I live in an isolated town on the desert. Closet mall 1 1/2 hours each way. Medical appointments for hubby 3 hours each way. It wasn't until a few years ago we got a Walmart. just returned from Santa Barbara, where friend goes for medical. That is 3 hours each way. Course then you are in prettiest city in California IMHO. 
Day area, enjoyed pics. Think you are clever to be able to yellow circle apartment building.
Kate, ohhhhh, Scotland has bubbled up to the top of my bucket list to visit. Also Wales, since I'm Welsh.
Gwen, pretty house, as cheerful as you. Love the family tradition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is anyone here doing the Dishcloth Sweater workshop? I've got my yarn but need to get DD or DH to help with my measurements so I may be a little late getting started., I've been reading her directions and they are so clear and awesome. I am pretty sure I've got enough yarn though even without having done the measurements yet. Now to get my swatches done.....

Oh one other thing....you guys know I've been into making soap lately. When I went to have my physical last week I took some to the ladies at his office. We've gone to this office for more than 20 years and the same staff is there. Anyway, yesterday when I ran the form out for approval for surgery the billing secretary asked if I could make a large quantity for her so I calculated the cost plus labor and sent her the price. She's ordered a pound of soap. I told her it would be next week before i could get it made and then she should let it sit for several weeks if she wants it to last longer and she was fine with that. Woohoo! Another excuse to play with making soaps!

Okay....off to knit....TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She's ordered a pound of soap. I told her it would be next week before i could get it made and then she should let it sit for several weeks if she wants it to last longer and she was fine with that. Woohoo! Another excuse to play with making soaps!
> 
> Okay....off to knit....TTYL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


I'm glad that they have gotten him more comfortable, hopefully the surgery will happen before he has any other attacks, and he has a very quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Y
> 
> 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


I know that just to get out of Texas from San Antonio it takes about 10 or 12 hours. From San Antonio to Louisiana takes about 8 hours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock:     :-( :mrgreen:
> 
> Ummmm, I am an idiot. bloody plastic cars. I managed to back out the front yard and down the gutter at a bad, bad, bad angle.
> 
> ...


I'd probably have been yelling at myself loud enough to wake the neighbors, so at least you are venting quietly. 
It happens, David backed into a pole one time, it was right there, how could he not see it? In our car, not the truck, but he did hit a power pole with the truck, knocked a line lose, but the people where he delivered just looked at it and said, "oh", and that was it, he said that it was still down months later. lol That was when he had only been driving a few months.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But then you wouldn't have got the photo! They aren't posting photos of her online so you we priveleged to have this much o her (more than the feet which they posted on Facebook to tell everyone she had arrived). It was Vicky who stepped in when I was taking a photo of the view to post as she figured you would all like something.


And tell Vicky that that was very sweet of her, we'll take a back view of Miss Elizabeth anytime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is definitely me today, a lazy day knitting a pair of socks today.
> I should really be packing for our trip to the states.


It will be good for you to get to visit and see the kids.  When are you heading to this side of the pond?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling like that as well-but better not have any coffee at almost 10pm./ Not tired just uninspired.Maybe a sleep would help- come to think of it I waslate to bed this morning becuase I didn't sleep.
> An dthen my mornin gout started an hour early and ran most of ht afternoon. But it did include an unplanned Elizabeth visit. I was nursing her and Vicky said I need a live in Grandma so I can get things done. And then she realsied she will have for a week or so next week.


 You will both enjoy that time, and I'm positive that Elizabeth is looking forward to it too. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out,Cathy that the computer was an easy fix, the lady who was working on it knew exactly what to do and I can type easily, the mouse is working and all sorts that one usually just takes forgranted.


~~~A valuable lady!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was bonnie - i love to travel - never get bored. i don't need a cd player to entertain me - there is too much to see out the window. i knit now when i am a passenger but i spend a lot of time looking out at the scenery also. i don't think there is a pill that could get me higher than get driving cross country - what a trip and so much to see even if you don't stop to sight see but i want to see the person who can do that. lol love to travel. --- sam


 :thumbup: DH gives me the gears about knitting when we travel, thinks I can't look around too. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was going to have a little time to read along tonight, but instead I spent my evening at 2 different medical facilities with my DH. We are home for now. He is to schedule an appt. with a surgeon as soon as he can get in, but if he has more of tonight's problems he is to go back into ER and surgery will happen sooner. He was having so much pain that he couldn't get his breath. The morphine took awhile to kick in as well so what a night we have had. The cat scan shows several gall stones including a 2 cm one in the gall bladder. Oh My! I am going to try and get some sleep and go into work later.


~~~Our hearts and prayers are piling up in your corner! We want the best for you and DH! {{{{{{hugs!}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure where austin is but i would assume he would be taking I69 to kentucky. --- sam


And then there was a snaffu at the delivery point and they refused the delivery because the skins on the beans were cracked. :roll: 
They refused the guy that was delivering right after him also. So they lost the pick up in Kentucky, and he's picking up in Indiana in the morning about 2 hours from where he delivered this morning. 
They had him deliver the beans a few miles from the original delivery point.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So you really need yours . We don't miss the landline because we never used it so it was a waste of money to pay the charges . I go on Skype or Facebook to family and use Whatsapp to chat , all free so good for me the advantage of no landline is that we don't get any cold calls


. Cold calls? Is that telemarketers?.

My sons MILs family live in Birmingham & she uses Whwtsapp to talk to her sister almost daily.
I put Skype on my iPad but have yet to try it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Y
> 
> 5-6 hours seems like a very long time to me . so it got me thinking ( could be dangerous) how long does is take to get across America by car in the widest part ? Anyone know


~~~ :lol: :lol: Getting across America is not in terms of hours, but days! The US is 3,000 miles....that's 4,828+ km, across. When we drive , we set 4PM as the time to stop driving and look for a place to stay the night. To cover the 2/3 of the country we travel to ge tto CA, we lan about 3-5 days. But...we are older, and move slower. :roll:
Actually....the geography makes a difference....and the road condition. In the east the roads are older, and so not a easy to travle upon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i would be one of those folks that can not tolerate codeine, makes my hair crawl and makes me feel weird. i am glad to say that there has been a significant difference since i last posted, i have just kept on with the prednizone inhaler and i guess like the dr said finally is getting rid of t he rest of the pneumonia down in my lung. haven't had very much coughing the last few days. yeah...........
> we had spring weather a few days, and now expecting snow tonight, thats just our Arkansas weather.
> i am finished with my stocking stuffer gifts for the girls. guess now i will piddle with boot cuffs when i sit down, so i am going to alternate between painting and crocheting.


I'm glad you are finally feeling better


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so true! Just when you think you've got it sorted something unexpected crops up- like I don't yet know what the dog registration is going to be this year! It is not quite the same as our knitting community, though!


It never fails does it. Hopefully the dog registration isn't too high. 
We do have a special family here and you are a very important part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I don't think you could make peanut butter infused water, but you can put lemon or raspberries or other fruit in a pitcher of water and sip on glasses of that throughout the day, I love my infuser pitcher, I wouldn't get enough water without it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I too wiuld love these shelves. We have a place that would work perfectly for them.


I am thinking that you could probably build a set of those? I have never ending faith in your abilities.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be great - what a ferry trip that would be. --- sam



KateB said:


> This is the kind of view you would have if you lived up there Sam! That's looking across the Firth of Clyde to the Isle of Cumbrae and on a clearer day you could see the Isle of Arran too. A ferry runs across to Cumbrae twice an hour (only takes about 20 minutes) and 14 miles south of us you can get another ferry to Arran. That takes about an hour to get there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, more great photos, 

Melody, I hope you are feeling well enough tomorrow to go to the counsellor, as Rookie said maybe he/she can help with the housing problem. 
Did you get the terrible storm they were talking about on tv?

I was trying this morning to put some music on to the iPhone my son gave me. I've had it for over a year but didn't add music, well somehow by hooking it to the computer I've managed to delete all my contacts, many that I haven't got the numbers written down - I guess a very good lesson that I must keep them on paper too! What a fool I am. DS gave me hell that I didn't set up icloud. I have most people's house numbers in my directory but use the cell numbers for texting.

The GKs went home about 8pm, GD was so overtired she had a meltdown in the truck & had to come back for a hug & kiss as she thought she hadn't given me one, little fart just won't have a ap, she might miss something!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A few years ago I was pulling up on the upper part of our front yard and unbelievably turned too sharp and took out our mailbox and left a lovely dent and scrap down the side of my van. Boy was I ticked off with myself. Dent is still there...do have a new mailbox and post. And I need a new mailbox again but only because it is falling apart....LOL....not hit again!



Poledra65 said:


> I'd probably have been yelling at myself loud enough to wake the neighbors, so at least you are venting quietly.
> It happens, David backed into a pole one time, it was right there, how could he not see it? In our car, not the truck, but he did hit a power pole with the truck, knocked a line lose, but the people where he delivered just looked at it and said, "oh", and that was it, he said that it was still down months later. lol That was when he had only been driving a few months.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love skype! Haven't tried the other one.


Bonnie7591 said:


> . Cold calls? Is that telemarketers?.
> 
> My sons MILs family live in Birmingham & she uses Whwtsapp to talk to her sister almost daily.
> I put Skype on my iPad but have yet to try it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing....that Caren would probably be able to buld them herself. She is so talented.


Poledra65 said:


> I am thinking that you could probably build a set of those? I have never ending faith in your abilities.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it took me 18 hours to drive from texarkana to el paso on route 10 - long day but i loved it - beautiful country even if a lot of it is desert. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I know that just to get out of Texas from San Antonio it takes about 10 or 12 hours. From San Antonio to Louisiana takes about 8 hours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal, happy you are feeling better.
Love Maya but WHY did I get a Doberman? Never had a hound before and I'm a tad long in the tooth for her dufus energy.
And she sheds a LOT of short black hair. Didn't get another Golden cause of the hair. But their hair much easier to pick up. Kisses my sweet Maya, mama will take you on long walk tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well when I went off a bit ago I said I was going to knit my swatches and then made the mistake of playing some mah jong and never did knit a stitch...LOL Now since I have some more straightening up in the morning to do before DB and DSIL arrive in the evening I need to go to bed. Hope you all have a wonderful time wherever you are doing whatever must be done. Sending prayers up for anyone in need including spouses and children. ((((hugs)))) to everyone on this wonder forum. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi bought me an infuser glass - about a sixteen ounce and it is insulated - love it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, I don't think you could make peanut butter infused water, but you can put lemon or raspberries or other fruit in a pitcher of water and sip on glasses of that throughout the day, I love my infuser pitcher, I wouldn't get enough water without it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A valuable lady!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It never fails does it. Hopefully the dog registration isn't too high.
> We do have a special family here and you are a very important part.


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know that just to get out of Texas from San Antonio it takes about 10 or 12 hours. From San Antonio to Louisiana takes about 8 hours.


We used to drive across Texas and we had a little rhyme: The sun has rose, the sun has set, and here we are in Texas yet. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate will still come through- I am hoping to use it to get my telly fixed, and buy a tablet- we will have to wait and see what the reaction to that is. Home lines cost an arm and a leg.


I thought you meant the TV your niece gave you is broke but I'm thinking you mean the aerial, can you not get an indoor one they are not so expensive here 
So home lines are expensive there too . We honestly don't miss ours . its the heating bill that's my big worry as I have to keep the house warm for my husband . Think I'll put a new tablet on my wish list as this heap of junk won't let me send this message , tried three times now I'm thinking if I try again it will be a gwennie

Edit I was expecting a page full as I had to press that many times :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> This is the kind of view you would have if you lived up there Sam! That's looking across the Firth of Clyde to the Isle of Cumbrae and on a clearer day you could see the Isle of Arran too. A ferry runs across to Cumbrae twice an hour (only takes about 20 minutes) and 14 miles south of us you can get another ferry to Arran. That takes about an hour to get there.


More beautiful pictures Kate love seeing them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is anyone here doing the Dishcloth Sweater workshop? I've got my yarn but need to get DD or DH to help with my measurements so I may be a little late getting started., I've been reading her directions and they are so clear and awesome. I am pretty sure I've got enough yarn though even without having done the measurements yet. Now to get my swatches done.....
> 
> Oh one other thing....you guys know I've been into making soap lately. When I went to have my physical last week I took some to the ladies at his office. We've gone to this office for more than 20 years and the same staff is there. Anyway, yesterday when I ran the form out for approval for surgery the billing secretary asked if I could make a large quantity for her so I calculated the cost plus labor and sent her the price. She's ordered a pound of soap. I told her it would be next week before i could get it made and then she should let it sit for several weeks if she wants it to last longer and she was fine with that. Woohoo! Another excuse to play with making soaps!
> 
> Okay....off to knit....TTYL


 That is great news Gwen maybe you will get more orders. I'm thinking your house must smell lovely when you are making soaps or balms 
Good luck with your dishcloth sweater


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I know that just to get out of Texas from San Antonio it takes about 10 or 12 hours. From San Antonio to Louisiana takes about 8 hours.


All these long distances just makes you realise how big both America and Australia are


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> . Cold calls? Is that telemarketers?.
> 
> My sons MILs family live in Birmingham & she uses Whwtsapp to talk to her sister almost daily.
> I put Skype on my iPad but have yet to try it.


Yes telemarketers it's called cold calls here as its all done by computers 
No house phone means no scammers either 
I use Whatsapp all the time it's good as its free


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought you meant the TV your niece gave you is broke but I'm thinking you mean the aerial, can you not get an indoor one they are not so expensive here
> So home lines are expensive there too . We honestly don't miss ours . its the heating bill that's my big worry as I have to keep the house warm for my husband . Think I'll put a new tablet on my wish list as this heap of junk won't let me send this message , tried three times now I'm thinking if I try again it will be a gwennie
> 
> Edit I was expecting a page full as I had to press that many times :lol:


We are in a bit of a hollow, Sonja, and the aerial needs to be sorted by a technician- once that is done it will be 'free to air' digital.
I do love to talk with people, and will miss the homeline, However it will not be for ever!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so true! Just when you think you've got it sorted something unexpected crops up- like I don't yet know what the dog registration is going to be this year! It is not quite the same as our knitting community, though!


With regards to the dog registration, check the council website. All the information should be there, all prices for registering/renewing registration should be laid out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All these long distances just makes you realise how big both America and Australia are


They are indeed- it took 5 hours on Emirates to fly from Sydney to Darwin. It was at night and incredibly boring. Where I stayed at Goulburn is a tiny distance on the map, from Sydney, but we took a whole morning on the train to travel that distance, admittedly there was a hold up because they had found a suspicious package, and it had to be checked out. It was a two hour drive, at speed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> With regards to the dog registration, check the council website. All the information should be there, all prices for registering/renewing registration should be laid out.


Oh I did that Heather, and rang the council help desk- the figures are NOT through.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There are roughly 11 states in America that on there own are far larger than the UK


How many times does the map of the UK fit into the map of the US. We can fit 21 UKs into Australia whole.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Right, made it in today for the hospital ordered Echo, now the waiting begins again to see what happens next. No doubt I will get an appointment with the outpatients cardiac unit. I was supposed to have the Echo last Friday, but that was the day I spent in bed sick.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, made it in today for the hospital ordered Echo, now the waiting begins again to see what happens next. No doubt I will get an appointment with the outpatients cardiac unit. I was supposed to have the Echo last Friday, but that was the day I spent in bed sick.


Hope things are okay.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> i too was wondering if maybe your brothers could help you or is there anything like food banks to help you out


If not a food back, maybe a local co-op that makes up boxes of fruit and veg. I get a box of fruit and veg fornightly, alternate to upstairs, we split them each week. Mine is found on facebook, but maybe your local community center or your church has something you can access.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My cousin just sent me this and I just have to share it with this family:
> 
> Life in Six Little Stories
> 
> ...


       :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I never knew my grandparents either as they died long before I was born
> by the time both my parents were teenagers they were both orphans


Sounds like I was lucky, I had 3 of my grandparents into adulthood, my paternal grandfather died the year before I was born. His wife died on my 21st birthday. My maternal grandparents, who helped care for me, died 9 months apart in my late 20s.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you! Funny when we were getting it painted DH said I could decide the color. He initially kept pushing for me to just paint it white again but I wouldn't budge. Once one of his close friends commented how much they liked the yellow he completely changed his tune. I told him he was lucky I hadn't gone with my first choice....yep...a medium purple with dark purple and sage trims. Don't laugh....there is a house in the area with those colors and OMG it is gorgeous. I am glad I went with the yellow though.


Much better than what the next owners of my maternal grandparents old home did - bright blue on a house that was never painted.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i
> i am finished with my stocking stuffer gifts for the girls. guess now i will [b[piddle[/b] with boot cuffs when i sit down, so i am going to alternate between painting and crocheting.


Hope you meant fiddle, not piddle :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate will still come through- I am hoping to use it to get my telly fixed, and buy a tablet- we will have to wait and see what the reaction to that is. Home lines cost an arm and a leg.


Julie, what are the cost in NZ for a prepaid mobile data modem? If they are like here in Australia, a fairly inexpensive option for some.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly Cathy I am going to have to cut back to only a few Megabytes per month on the Mobile for most of the rest of the year.


Oh no :-( I am wondering if maybe there could be an affordable pre paid option of internet. I know you wouldnt get lots of GB but lots of them here at least last 6 to 12 months. I am hopeful......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> How many times does the map of the UK fit into the map of the US. We can fit 21 UKs into Australia whole.


According to google 39 times with room to spare . We are a tiny island (islands)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny because I picture you as tall.....don't know why I do. LOL. I'm 5'5 if I stand really straight and consider myself short but am told that is average. DH is 6'2".


You are taller than me! I am 5'4


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love skype! Haven't tried the other one.


You should try Whatsapp here it's free and ideal to keep in touch with family and friends especially if your daughter is still going to Spain 
I've just had a couple of messages from my son this morning and a picture 
The picture is lovely but I'm jealous as its freezing here and he's out in shorts and a t shirt 
Can't remember were he said he was going will have to ask him


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got off the phone with Julie. Let me first say I asked if she minded if I posted about this on the KTP and she said I could. She has posted on the daily digest a farewell as she will not be able to keep her internet access after a month. Not only that but after some discussion with her I honestly don't see how she is maintaining her health. Her food allowance is so limited she rarely has any protein in her diet and what protein she does get come predominantly from milk, cheese and eggs. She said the care giver that comes to her (not sure if I've used the correct term) has taken to occasionally brining her tins of salmon which is way beyond her duty. Her landlord is going through the courts to try and get the previous tenant to pay for their share of the water bill Julie has mentioned but she does still have to pay the $600 plus amount. Okay, I am going to put out there what I am going to do. Let me first state that I have already told Julie I am doing this and she said it was not my responsibility to get her out of this mess she has created *which I know it is not*. That said....I dearly love our Julie. I enjoy her banter and skyping with her. I enjoy & benefit from what she contributes to the KTP. I will be receiving my tax refund any day now. This is not something I can do over an extended period of time by any means. Nor am I asking that anyone else do this as we all have to do what we feel led to do after much prayer. I have been praying about this for days and I do feel led to send some financial aide to Julie and will do so through paypal. I figure any little amount will be of help as our US $ rate will provide more NZ dollars even though it will cost her a $1 to have the funds transferred to her bank. *Again I am not asking anyone to do this; just stating what I am going to do* It is easy to do and I have been blessed and just want to pass that blessing along. I'll apologize if I've offended anyone by saying all this.
> 
> On a different subject my DB called and due to bad weather changed his flight and he will not arrive until Thursday. Glad they aren't taking the chance of flying in the bad weather we are expected to have (heavy storms.)


Oh Gwen, now you made me cry! You are such a wonderful, kind friend. I also have known about Julie's food allowance situation and I dont know how she manages. I wish we were closer Julie coz I could at least share some meals with you. How wonderful that you have such a kind care giver.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> may i have a url for the picture sorlenna - it has been years since i have been anywhere on kp except for the ktp. have no idea how to get anywhere. --- sam


Someone has probably already guided you Sam. In case they havent... go to the top of this page.... on the far left you will see Knitting Forum. Click on this and it will take you to all of the topic headings. For pictures, click on pictures, etc etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - i want to be there - i woke up to snow - not as much as mary for sure - there is maybe an inch (plus a little) on my porch. i could use some short wearing weather and a sea of blue. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You should try Whatsapp here it's free and ideal to keep in touch with family and friends especially if your daughter is still going to Spain
> I've just had a couple of messages from my son this morning and a picture
> The picture is lovely but I'm jealous as its freezing here and he's out in shorts and a t shirt
> Can't remember were he said he was going will have to ask him


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> my town is an industrial one, and we used to have one of the biggest steel works in the country, so the people who live here are mainly workers that migrated from nearby villages.
> The town was founded just for the steel works and it isn't even a hundred years old, a very specific place.
> 
> And now that the industry is no longer active, we have a high rate of unemployment and a lot of young people leave the place to live somewhere else. Which is both sad and discouraging.
> ...


 :thumbup: Lovely that you have lots of forest around..... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i don't know gwen - it just popped out so clearly. Unfortunately i am not eating or drinking very much as i was about eight pounds lighter at the doctor yesterday and he comented that i looked a little dehydrated. nothing tastes really good - i do drink - just not enough. have to change that somehow - i seem to get full so quickly and feel that way for a while. i'll work on it. --- sam


Please do keep working on it Sam. Small amounts often.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH cousin lived in AU for 2 years, Adelaide, I think, while working off shore oil. His wife told me she went to get the 2 yr old up after a nap& almost had a stroke as there was a huge spider on the wall above the crib. Decided then it was time to come back to Canada :shock:


 :shock: Oh dear, going back to Canada was a bit drastic! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think joy should show this to her daughter - about her heart problems stemming from work. --- sam

Quote of the Day: "Never permit a dichotomy to rule your life, a dichotomy in which you hate what you do so you can have pleasure in your spare time. Look for a situation in which your work will give you as much happiness as your spare time."" Pablo Picasso - Artist (1881 - 1973)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh my - i want to be there - i woke up to snow - not as much as mary for sure - there is maybe an inch (plus a little) on my porch. i could use some short wearing weather and a sea of blue. --- sam


Don't you wish like in Mary Poppins you could just jump into a picture 
Son and girlfriend book cheap flights then go online and book somewhere to stay works out a lot cheaper for them that way


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Are huntsmen poisonous, though? If I know a spider is harmless to me, I tend to try and let them live; when I find a black widow in the house, however, I get serious heebie jeebies and she's gotta go.


Low risk, non toxic.... I just googled it! I am never scared that I will get bitten.... more that it will get near me or on me. :shock: I am sorry to say that I tend to let NO spider live.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH cousin lived in AU for 2 years, Adelaide, I think, while working off shore oil. His wife told me she went to get the 2 yr old up after a nap& almost had a stroke as there was a huge spider on the wall above the crib. Decided then it was time to come back to Canada :shock:


Sounds like a Huntsman- and far from being harmful (can give a painful bite if they feel threatned but they are more likley to run away- I too googled them!) they are a good pest controller. But no I don't like them and do ask my very helpful husband to remove them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They can kill a human, I am pretty sure.


Not the well nigh harmless Huntsman- for those who don't dislike spiders they are worth keeping in the house


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of spider it was but she said it was poisonous.
> I googled the huntsman, the bite is painful but nit poisonous


The only poisonous spider likely to see in Adleaide is the Red Back- and I seem to remeber reading that with anti-venom and it not being a highly venoumous spider there has not been a death for around 60 years (and it wasn't a Red Back as not big and don't sit around on walls).
So either someone was having them on or they were somewhere else.
I was looking up on eof hte other spiders (White Tailed)who can cause problems and managed to find enough to be able to say that they also don't kill though can give a very bite and make you feel nauseous. But the pictures were too much to look at!
My darling husband is suggesting that we should get spiders as pets in our new house. So I asked if he wanted me to move in with him...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry, Sam, but my daughters are all very strict about not posting pictures of the children online. Maybe if I could get a view from behind?


Like mine of Elizabeth the other day for the same reason!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Too cute for words, Sugar! Such concentration.


 :thumbup: She was very busy with it. And was delighted when she saw she had cut out shapes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The town closest to me relied heavily on the steel industry to and they closed it down for the second time just before Christmas with many losing there jobs . Apparently the can't compete with the very cheap steel coming from China


A major town lived in is hugely reliant on the Steel Works which are closing down and will have a massive impact. A number of reasonablesized towns are builr entirly round mining and are clsoing down as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of spider it was but she said it was poisonous.
> I googled the huntsman, the bite is painful but nit poisonous


The one that Busyworkerbee posted on fb was a whistling spider I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> holy moses i am all caught up - wow - we are halfway through the week and already at 77 pages - we are a gabby bunch.
> 
> evidently the blood reports weren't in today and the doctor and crew take wednesday afternoon off. i am feeling better today than i have in quite a while - i hope saying it doesn't nix it. lol
> 
> ...


6 small meals a day and mix water with drinks with calories in them. Flavoured milk, fruit juice etc. Even cordial- don't think you have diabetes- though if you need steroids too often could be an issue. How about nutrional supplements in liquid form? Keep them in the fridge and drink a couple a day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Yellow Meiczyk* Here is a picture of our home. We are just outside of the city limits on a bit over 3 acres. Our driveway cuts the front of the property in half so the mailman can pull in rather than stop on the fairly busy road we are on. There is about 1 acre to the front yard a a little over 2 acres in the back. The house was built about 150 years ago by my husbands great grandfather. The small county airport is across the road from us.


Looks lovely- but isn't it a bit awkward having the house on such an angle? Keep your leg muscles strong walking up the slope all day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So soon I was thinking March for some reason . I hope you have a comfortable flight with no delays and a fantastic time back in the states . Oh and maybe some snowy weather


Thats nearly March! Christmas is only 10 months away today (as we are almost finshed the 25th here).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i would be one of those folks that can not tolerate codeine, makes my hair crawl and makes me feel weird. i am glad to say that there has been a significant difference since i last posted, i have just kept on with the prednizone inhaler and i guess like the dr said finally is getting rid of t he rest of the pneumonia down in my lung. haven't had very much coughing the last few days. yeah...........
> we had spring weather a few days, and now expecting snow tonight, thats just our Arkansas weather.
> i am finished with my stocking stuffer gifts for the girls. guess now i will piddle with boot cuffs when i sit down, so i am going to alternate between painting and crocheting.


Good that at last you are starting to feel better- it sure has taken its toll on you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 5pm here and I have been dozing off and on all day. Did get up and do dishes earlier but came back to bed. Supposed to go to counselor appt tomorrow but will likely cancel. Hope I feel more steady on my feet soon. Haven't knit since group Monday night 😕


Thats not sounding good Mel- any idea why you are feeling like this?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My cousin just sent me this and I just have to share it with this family:
> 
> Life in Six Little Stories
> 
> :thumbup: I like that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hopeful that something may turn the tide, Sam! It is a lovely sunny day again!


Stay positive Julie.... BIG HUGS


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> little fart just won't have a ap, she might miss something!


Sounds like my granddaughter as well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it was bonnie - i love to travel - never get bored. i don't need a cd player to entertain me - there is too much to see out the window. i knit now when i am a passenger but i spend a lot of time looking out at the scenery also. i don't think there is a pill that could get me higher than get driving cross country - what a trip and so much to see even if you don't stop to sight see but i want to see the person who can do that. lol love to travel. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, KateB would think us Aussies are nuts then, 2 drivers to share the driving and off we go for anything from 12 hours (Brisbane to Sydney, the scenic way) to 18 hours (Brisbane to Townsville). Trick is to stock up well with drinks and snacks and only stop for fuel and toilets.


LOL. Yep... I do know a few people who do that. But nope not me anymore. I get fed up after 4ish hours and want to stay overnight and look around. Then to move on. Havent done a long drive in a long time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting range of emotions, wtf, to wth to gee, the front of the car looks funny without the bumper panel to bloody hell, when did the car makers change to so much plastic, to I can fix this without it being too expensive. One blessing is that there were no police patrols passed while we were pulling the panel completely off. At the moment, it looks like I pulled the bottom of the bumper out. After I get home from Echo, travelling on the bus, I will find the strong clear tape and secure the side pieces so there is no flapping. Got to love cable ties when plastic grommits are destroyed.


 :shock: :thumbup: Things could have been a lot worse. Glad you are ok


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are taller than me! I am 5'4


Me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I don't like have huge black spiders in the house, but red backs get buried in the foam of a full can of insect spray.


 :thumbup: And they ALL get a good thumping with a dustpan also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Low risk, non toxic.... I just googled it! I am never scared that I will get bitten.... more that it will get near me or on me. :shock: I am sorry to say that I tend to let NO spider live.


But you have to get near them to kill them- but i don't want them in the house so if DH is not around I am in a major quandary


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Yep... I do know a few people who do that. But nope not me anymore. I get fed up after 4ish hours and want to stay overnight and look around. Then to move on. Havent done a long drive in a long time.


I did that trip to Canberra via Melbourne a couple of years ago (I guess about 18months ago as Serena would have been around 5 months I think).- did the Melbourne leg in one day and Canberra to Adelaide in 2. And not long before that Albury to Adelaide in 2 days. Both these trips I was the only driver. David came to Albury but then needed to go onto meetings in Sydney and to Darwin and so I was alone. And was with Maryanne for the other and she doesn't drive.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My secret to saving funds here is my knowledge gained from my very first job as a trades assistant at a panel beaters. Mind you, in those days, cars were bolted together. fortunately for me, the grommets gave so no damage to bumper panel, which means can use cable ties on the 5 top points for now until I can afford to buy replacement grommets. I was lucky that the only damage to the bumper panel is some scratching which can be disguised with touch up paint.


If you have an auto store, such as a NAPA, they have these kinds of parts at a much cheaper cost than a dealer. They are usually on a spin around tree, so ask for them. They are not expensive at NAPA. You might want to check them out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All these long distances just makes you realise how big both America and Australia are


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, what are the cost in NZ for a prepaid mobile data modem? If they are like here in Australia, a fairly inexpensive option for some.


Great minds think alike. I have just suggested the same thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But you have to get near them to kill them- but i don't want them in the house so if DH is not around I am in a major quandary


And I am on my own... so it must be done. I am brave LOL Not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i drink lots of fruit juice - i had a sandwich from arby's last night which tasted pretty good. have had a banana so far today - also working on a huge glass of oj. thinks like boost are too expensive for my pocket book. --- sam



darowil said:


> 6 small meals a day and mix water with drinks with calories in them. Flavoured milk, fruit juice etc. Even cordial- don't think you have diabetes- though if you need steroids too often could be an issue. How about nutrional supplements in liquid form? Keep them in the fridge and drink a couple a day


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping you in prayer that the result are good.



busyworkerbee said:


> Right, made it in today for the hospital ordered Echo, now the waiting begins again to see what happens next. No doubt I will get an appointment with the outpatients cardiac unit. I was supposed to have the Echo last Friday, but that was the day I spent in bed sick.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will definitely check out Watsapp.


Swedenme said:


> You should try Whatsapp.
> That is a beautiful picture of Portugal. here it's free and ideal to keep in touch with family and friends especially if your daughter is still going to Spain
> I've just had a couple of messages from my son this morning and a picture
> The picture is lovely but I'm jealous as its freezing here and he's out in shorts and a t shirt
> Can't remember were he said he was going will have to ask him


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam my oldest DD is in Indianapolis for business....I hope she took warm clothes. Also hope she has no trouble flying out as she will be trying to get home tomorrow.



thewren said:


> oh my - i want to be there - i woke up to snow - not as much as mary for sure - there is maybe an inch (plus a little) on my porch. i could use some short wearing weather and a sea of blue. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Been up since 4:30 am and got some windows cleaned. Had to improvise by using the floor mop to reach the top. Put paper towels on it with rubber bands at each end for washing and drying. Sanding the shelf above the sink and hoping to get it stained and coated with polyurethane to protect it better. Wonder if Spring fever is hitting. Not usually that ambitious but when it hits I go with it.

Our cards got hacked again. Now they are replacing them and also another card of DH's got hacked. Such a pain. We will get free monitoring for a while. It seems to be a pretty regular thing now where countless numbers of people have their information exposed by hackers. Even got a call saying email security had to be done that day as they were hacking our email. Not just us specifically but again, many. 

Went to the eye doctor the other day at the hospital. He is a specialist and it's a good thing I took the skirt to knit because I was there from 2:00 pm till 5:30 pm. I should have just cancelled and told them I would reschedule for first thing in the morning. By the time he saw me he told me he was afraid he was going to burn out at this rate. He is a great doctor and did DH's eye surgery, but I think they are over-scheduling him. When I met him a year ago he looked younger and had a great sense of humor.

Here is the skirt I am working on. I'm on the last tier now and have 3" to go. I don't think I posted this yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you regarding spiders.



sugarsugar said:


> Low risk, non toxic.... I just googled it! I am never scared that I will get bitten.... more that it will get near me or on me. :shock: I am sorry to say that I tend to let NO spider live.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I knew someone would comment on my crappy photo taking skills. It was so windy everything was leaning sideways....LOL.....Of course I'm joking but the wind was horrific yesterday and that coupled with the fact that I take really crappy photos it does look slated doesn't it. ROFL


darowil said:


> Looks lovely- but isn't it a bit awkward having the house on such an angle? Keep your leg muscles strong walking up the slope all day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pink skirt is just adorable. Your knitting is exquisite. know your DGD will love it. I love the little pink beads that add a sparkle.

So sorry you've had card hacked again. What a bummer. I bought one of those wallets that have a special guard within the construction to block anyone from access the account but then do buy on the internet. Makes me thankful we have little...LOL.


Cashmeregma said:


> Been up since 4:30 am and got some windows cleaned. Had to improvise by using the floor mop to reach the top. Put paper towels on it with rubber bands at each end for washing and drying. Sanding the shelf above the sink and hoping to get it stained and coated with polyurethane to protect it better. Wonder if Spring fever is hitting. Not usually that ambitious but when it hits I go with it.
> 
> Our cards got hacked again. Now they are replacing them and also another card of DH's got hacked. Such a pain. We will get free monitoring for a while. It seems to be a pretty regular thing now where countless numbers of people have their information exposed by hackers. Even got a call saying email security had to be done that day as they were hacking our email. Not just us specifically but again, many.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am a retired middle School (grades 6-8) science teacher. There are many educators on the KTP. What do you teach?


I teach English and French, to 15 - 18 -year-old, and I enjoy it very much  no chance to get retired before the age of 60, though


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Cashmeregma wow you are a speed knitter ! I've been up since 4:30am and haven't accomplished anything. 
I might get my needles or hook out and give them some exercise .
I feel like I've finally got above this cold &#127881;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://wgntv.com/2016/02/24/live-blog-winter-storm-cancels-flights-snarls-traffic/

After all the talk of how big things are here in the US, I thought I'd share this video of our Lake Michigan from yesterday. We had quite a wild weather day!! We had winds and 30F degrees, but didn't get the snow that went south and east of us - Indiana around the lake got hit quite hard. This huge lake creates it's own "lake effect weather".

We have a dusting of snow left on the ground this morning, but all should be okay on the roads. We got spared.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...I knew someone would comment on my crappy photo taking skills. It was so windy everything was leaning sideways....LOL.....Of course I'm joking but the wind was horrific yesterday and that coupled with the fact that I take really crappy photos it does look slated doesn't it. ROFL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The pink skirt is just adorable. Your knitting is exquisite. know your DGD will love it. I love the little pink beads that add a sparkle.
> 
> So sorry you've had card hacked again. What a bummer. I bought one of those wallets that have a special guard within the construction to block anyone from access the account but then do buy on the internet. Makes me thankful we have little...LOL.


Those wallets are great. It was our bank that got hacked where we got our mortgage and unfortunately, not just our card numbers but all the personal information that they had stored with the mortgage information and that includes too much. Then it was just a card on the 2nd one. It was used and DH had never used it so he knew to call right away.

Thank you for the lovely compliment Gwen. Can't wait to see her twirling in it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Cashmeregma wow you are a speed knitter ! I've been up since 4:30am and haven't accomplished anything.
> I might get my needles or hook out and give them some exercise .
> I feel like I've finally got above this cold 🎉


Here's to feeling better. Hope you feel well enough to knit soon. You are at the end of your cold so hopefully each day will bring renewed energy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm off to knit again. See you later. I am trying to limit my time on the internet. Not too good this morning.

What a delight to have all the new people on here and to see photos of where they live. I was looking at the US and the Great Lakes are the only place like this here. There are a lot of us that live near the shores of the Great Lakes in the US or Canada. As Rookie mentioned, it creates its own weather.

Here is a link to see Niagara Falls. One Falls is American and the other side is the Canadian side. http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=niagara+falls&view=detail&mid=1F943A39D4898797393F1F943A39D4898797393F&FORM=VIRE1 You can mute it if you want. Some lovely aerial views.

I also live near the Finger Lakes, which were created by glaciers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The Finger Lakes are a great place for wine tasting and to see unlimited water falls. One area also has white deer that are not albinos. The Finger Lakes are south of Lake Ontario. When I first moved to New York State I was amazed at how big the state is and that there are actually lots of farms and country land. All I knew before was New York City.

Although I have never been to Poland, I had a friend who was a young student from Poland and a language genius, in my opinion. Thank you for sharing about where you live.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Today is my fifth anniversary on KP. I have learned so much and especially appreciate the friends I have made on the Tea Party.


WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> If not a food back, maybe a local co-op that makes up boxes of fruit and veg. I get a box of fruit and veg fornightly, alternate to upstairs, we split them each week. Mine is found on facebook, but maybe your local community center or your church has something you can access.


I will be better able to eat with the new allocation to 'kitty'- already I have lots more vegetables- and I bought an 8 lb bag of kibble for Ringo. That will last for a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, what are the cost in NZ for a prepaid mobile data modem? If they are like here in Australia, a fairly inexpensive option for some.


a $10 prepaid sim has about 400+ megabytes- not sure yet how it connects- I have yet to ring the company.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no :-( I am wondering if maybe there could be an affordable pre paid option of internet. I know you wouldnt get lots of GB but lots of them here at least last 6 to 12 months. I am hopeful......


Hopefully something will work out- maybe using Suzanne and Junior's connection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Gwen, now you made me cry! You are such a wonderful, kind friend. I also have known about Julie's food allowance situation and I dont know how she manages. I wish we were closer Julie coz I could at least share some meals with you. How wonderful that you have such a kind care giver.


Everyone's kindness makes me cry too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, made it in today for the hospital ordered Echo, now the waiting begins again to see what happens next. No doubt I will get an appointment with the outpatients cardiac unit. I was supposed to have the Echo last Friday, but that was the day I spent in bed sick.


Sending good thoughts for positive results!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stay positive Julie.... BIG HUGS


Hugs to you too, Cathy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:50pm and I have read and caught up. Spinning has pretty much stopped. Just tired and shaky today. Did cancel the appt. It is slippery out there since the freezing g rain we had yesterday and last night. I don't feel steady enough on my feet. Besides having broken my tail bone several years ago I don't want to slip and fall today. I am curled up in bed with Deuce.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Today is my fifth anniversary on KP. I have learned so much and especially appreciate the friends I have made on the Tea Party.
> 
> WI Joy


Lovely to have you with us. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a Huntsman- and far from being harmful (can give a painful bite if they feel threatned but they are more likley to run away- I too googled them!) they are a good pest controller. But no I don't like them and do ask my very helpful husband to remove them.


That's exactly why I let them hang around if they aren't widows (we get a lot of wolf spiders and another kind I forget the name of--neither gets very large). I figure they eat things I want in the house even less than a spider. We have tarantulas in the wild in this region--but I have only seen one in the wild once--a fascinating creature, though I did not get too close. No sense in upsetting either of us. Ha ha.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Been up since 4:30 am and got some windows cleaned. Had to improvise by using the floor mop to reach the top. Put paper towels on it with rubber bands at each end for washing and drying. Sanding the shelf above the sink and hoping to get it stained and coated with polyurethane to protect it better. Wonder if Spring fever is hitting. Not usually that ambitious but when it hits I go with it.
> 
> Our cards got hacked again. Now they are replacing them and also another card of DH's got hacked. Such a pain. We will get free monitoring for a while. It seems to be a pretty regular thing now where countless numbers of people have their information exposed by hackers. Even got a call saying email security had to be done that day as they were hacking our email. Not just us specifically but again, many.
> 
> ...


This is looking so lovely! So sorry you've been hacked again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i drink lots of fruit juice - i had a sandwich from arby's last night which tasted pretty good. have had a banana so far today - also working on a huge glass of oj. thinks like boost are too expensive for my pocket book. --- sam


Not a bad start at all for so early- funny time for you to be up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Today is my fifth anniversary on KP. I have learned so much and especially appreciate the friends I have made on the Tea Party.
> 
> WI Joy


Congratulations! I get there in September!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Talking about water bills. We have no water at the moment . It's been 2 hours now .I saw the men working on the pipes and drains yesterday so I went to take a look and they had moved along but still working on pipes . Asked why we got no warning and they just shrugged there shoulders and said it would be a couple of hours so I'm hoping soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about water bills. We have no water at the moment . It's been 2 hours now .I saw the men working on the pipes and drains yesterday so I went to take a look and they had moved along but still working on pipes . Asked why we got no warning and they just shrugged there shoulders and said it would be a couple of hours so I'm hoping soon


That is not very good or helpful- hope they have it flowing again soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Been up since 4:30 am and got some windows cleaned. Had to improvise by using the floor mop to reach the top. Put paper towels on it with rubber bands at each end for washing and drying. Sanding the shelf above the sink and hoping to get it stained and coated with polyurethane to protect it better. Wonder if Spring fever is hitting. Not usually that ambitious but when it hits I go with it.
> 
> Our cards got hacked again. Now they are replacing them and also another card of DH's got hacked. Such a pain. We will get free monitoring for a while. It seems to be a pretty regular thing now where countless numbers of people have their information exposed by hackers. Even got a call saying email security had to be done that day as they were hacking our email. Not just us specifically but again, many.
> 
> ...


Thats scary getting so much hacked all at once.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Our cards got hacked again. Now they are replacing them and also another card of DH's got hacked. Such a pain.
> 
> Here is the skirt I am working on. I'm on the last tier now and have 3" to go. I don't think I posted this yet.


Sorry about the cards--my dad uses a prepaid Visa debit card to buy online with just $5 or so over the amount he wants to spend, so that if anyone gets the number, it won't do them any good.

I think all doctors are overscheduled these days...it's really a trial at times for them to keep up. I used to have that problem at my old dentist's office--the wait was awful.

The skirt looks like a cloud--I'm sure it is super soft.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a link for a great knitting stitch that most of us need 
http://www.dailyknitter.com/blog/stitch-of-the-weekbubble-wrap-stitch/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Today is my fifth anniversary on KP. I have learned so much and especially appreciate the friends I have made on the Tea Party.
> 
> WI Joy


Congratulations on your 'birthday'.
I guess there will be a number of 5ths coming up. I was only htinking today (well yesterday now for me but still today for you!) that the KTP must be getting close to 5 years old.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about water bills. We have no water at the moment . It's been 2 hours now .I saw the men working on the pipes and drains yesterday so I went to take a look and they had moved along but still working on pipes . Asked why we got no warning and they just shrugged there shoulders and said it would be a couple of hours so I'm hoping soon


Our city pipes and system are old and often we have breaks in the line--those of course give no warning as they're sudden. It's inconvenient, for sure. Hope the water is back on again soon with no more problems.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a link for a great knitting stitch that most of us need
> http://www.dailyknitter.com/blog/stitch-of-the-weekbubble-wrap-stitch/


And what an appropriate name!  I really like that one!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations on your 'birthday'.
> I guess there will be a number of 5ths coming up. I was only htinking today (well yesterday now for me but still today for you!) that the KTP must be getting close to 5 years old.


Oops. I missed mine (on the 17th). Seems at times I've been around here forever--rather amazing how this has become part of life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is chili day. Some like it hot, some like it mild, some like it on top of a baked potato and some prefer it without beans  but however you like it, Chili Day is the perfect excuse for millions of spicy food fans all around the world to chow down on a bowl of the fiery favourite.

Though many people believe chill originated purely in Mexico, modern thinking suggests that it was actually created in Texas and is a blend of Native American, Spanish and Mexican cuisines. This claim is supported by the fact that the first ever written reference to chili occurred in San Antonio in 1828.

Though not an official public holiday, Chili Day is widely celebrated with many restaurants offering free samples of their own unique recipes. Others mark the day with a huge chill party for family and friends  or simply make sure they have chill for lunch!

today is also levi strauss day Theyre comfy. They last for years and years. They dont require dry-cleaning or any other kind of special treatment. Theyre perfect for a number of occasions, from a trip to the grocery store, to a walk in the park, to an evening at the pub, to a number of even semi-formal social occasions. Theyre incredibly versatile, meaning they look good with pretty much everything, from t-shirts to smart blazers. In fact, you cant imagine life without them at all.

What are we talking about? Jeans, of course! This iconic garment is more than deserving of it own holiday, as is Mr. Levi Strauss, a man without whom jeans as we know them might not exist at all.

The History of Levi Strauss Day

Levi Strauss was a German-American businessman born in Bavaria on February 26th, 1829, who came to the United States with his family the mid-1800s when he was 18 years old. Strauss began as a dry goods wholesaler in San Francisco, California, where he sold various items such as clothing, bedding, bags and handkerchiefs to settlers, many of whom had arrived in California to take part in the gold rush. Needless to say, the hard physical labor required of the miners of the day and those building new railroads made it difficult for them to find clothing that would last for more than a few months without falling apart at the seams. One day in 1870, one of Strauss clients, a tailor named Jacob W. Davis was approached by a woman who needed a pair of exceptionally strong working pants for her husband, a woodcutter. Her request prompted Davis to make a pair of pants from the denim hed bought at Strauss shop that he then strengthened with copper rivets to reinforce the stitching. Word of the new article of clothing and its endurance spread fast, and soon Davis was not able to keep up with the demand for his invention, nor did he have the resources to open a larger tailor shop or obtain a patent. Falling further and further behind and afraid someone else would steal his idea, Davis decided to ask for Strauss financial backing in the filing of a patent application. Strauss agreed, the patent was issued, the two men became business partners, and Levi Strauss & Co was born.

How to Celebrate Levi Strauss Day

Levi Strauss story is considered to be the quintessence of the American Dream, a belief that all men and women were created equal and that hard work, ambition and creativity are all that is needed to become successful, both financially and otherwise. Levi Strauss family was anything but wealthy, with his father making just enough money as a peddler to keep the family afloat until he died of tuberculosis, a tragedy that plunged the Strauss family into poverty. Regardless of any and all setbacks, however, Levi Strauss managed to make an enormous amount of money. Strauss was not the stereotype of a stingy, rich miser, howeverfar from it. Throughout his life, he made numerous donations to various orphanages and other charity organizations. Thats why a great way to celebrate this day would be to read the biography of Levi Strauss or any other man or woman who has achieved success through hard work and dedication, and then used his or her money and influences to help others. Other perfect examples of such people are Bill Gates, Warren Buffet or

today is also introduce a girl to engineering day. Engineering is typically a male-dominated arena  but beyond simply tinkering with and repairing equipment, engineering requires a flare for creativity and intelligence which the industry often misses out on due to so few women considering the career path. Introduce A Girl To Engineering Day is all about encouraging girls to consider a route into engineering, and inspiring a generation who might grow up to be the great innovators and problem solvers of the next generation!

today is also clam chowder day. Clam Chowder Day celebrates this popular broth; often made from clams, onion and potato, recipes vary by region and by country. How do you like yours?

Which U.S. Olympic athlete has a Pennsylvania town named for him?

Jim Thorpe

Jesse Owens

Peggy Fleming

Greg Louganis

Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation.

February 25
1975 - Chelsea Handler
(1943-2001) - George Harrison

February 25, 1913
The 16th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, giving Congress the power to levy and collect income taxes, was declared in effect.

Answer: Jim Thorpe is a borough and the county seat of Carbon County in the U.S. state of Pennsylvania. This town is also historically known for buying the body of Native American sports legend Jim Thorpe. Considered one of the greatest athletes of all time, Jim Thorpe won Olympic gold medals in the 1912 pentathlon and decathlon, played professional football, baseball and basketball. Following the 1953 death of Thorpe, his widow and third wife, Patricia, cut a deal with two struggling towns in Pennsylvania that were seeking to attract business. The towns merged, bought Thorpe's remains, erected a monument to him, and renamed the newly united town in his honor Jim Thorpe, Pennsylvania. The monument site contains his tomb, two statues of him in athletic poses, and historical markers describing his life story.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oops. I missed mine (on the 17th). Seems at times I've been around here forever--rather amazing how this has become part of life.


After saying about the age fo the TP I went and looked. First one May 6th or thereabouts. First of our current regulars to post was Gwen- and you remarked that it was your DDs 1st Mothers Day as a mother. And a whole 19 pages.
Martin Keith posted very early on that week.

It'll be easy for me to remember mine- my birthday. Trying to decide whether I should do anything for it as it is a noughtie birthday. Vick had one in December which got lost for some reason so we might do a family weekend away round then for both of us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary joy - it's been lovely having you here. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Today is my fifth anniversary on KP. I have learned so much and especially appreciate the friends I have made on the Tea Party.
> 
> WI Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a link for a great knitting stitch that most of us need
> http://www.dailyknitter.com/blog/stitch-of-the-weekbubble-wrap-stitch/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
How apt- and it looks nice as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi's tylenolePM gives me about three hours deep sleep and then i am full awake. no use laying there when i know there will be no more sleep - so i just got up. --- sam



darowil said:


> Not a bad start at all for so early- funny time for you to be up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats nearly March! Christmas is only 10 months away today (as we are almost finshed the 25th here).


No don't . I want rid of this miserable wet winter before I start thinking of another one


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent response....and Carol is such a good "package"!


~~~


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Been up since 4:30 am and got some windows cleaned. Had to improvise by using the floor mop to reach the top. Put paper towels on it with rubber bands at each end for washing and drying. Sanding the shelf above the sink and hoping to get it stained and coated with polyurethane to protect it better. Wonder if Spring fever is hitting. Not usually that ambitious but when it hits I go with it.
> 
> Our cards got hacked again. Now they are replacing them and also another card of DH's got hacked. Such a pain. We will get free monitoring for a while. It seems to be a pretty regular thing now where countless numbers of people have their information exposed by hackers. Even got a call saying email security had to be done that day as they were hacking our email. Not just us specifically but again, many.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your cards got hacked there are such hateful deceitful people out there that just can not leave other people alone . It makes me so annoyed . My youngest son has just got a new card and it's contactless 
I'm annoyed at that because they didn't even ask him just did it 
I don't like them and I don't want one . When he enters the university the machine can read his card when it's in his wallet and in his pocket

On a happier note I love your skirt it's beautiful , your granddaughter will love it . Well done so far


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, made it in today for the hospital ordered Echo, now the waiting begins again to see what happens next. No doubt I will get an appointment with the outpatients cardiac unit. I was supposed to have the Echo last Friday, but that was the day I spent in bed sick.


Hope things turn out ok Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> The Finger Lakes are a great place for wine tasting and to see unlimited water falls. One area also has white deer that are not albinos. The Finger Lakes are south of Lake Ontario. When I first moved to New York State I was amazed at how big the state is and that there are actually lots of farms and country land. All I knew before was New York City.
> 
> Although I have never been to Poland, I had a friend who was a young student from Poland and a language genius, in my opinion. Thank you for sharing about where you live.


Great picture Daralene . I never seen white deer before well not that I can remember . Is it there natural colour or are they bred that way 
Not very good for camouflage


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry your cards got hacked again.
Going to hike in the hills with Maya, TTYL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry about the cards--my dad uses a prepaid Visa debit card to buy online with just $5 or so over the amount he wants to spend, so that if anyone gets the number, it won't do them any good.
> 
> I think all doctors are overscheduled these days...it's really a trial at times for them to keep up. I used to have that problem at my old dentist's office--the wait was awful.
> 
> The skirt looks like a cloud--I'm sure it is super soft.


I think the pre-paid idea is great. We should all do that. Like the wallet that blocks those scanners too. 
This hacking was at the bank that had all our mortgage information and the other card had never even been used, so assuming it was a card from the bank that held our mortgage. A whole new world when the card was never used and they can hack into bank information. I think some employee must have goofed with a huge switch over of information as I don't think under normal circumstances this should happen.

Thank you. Getting compliments from great knitters sure is lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is looking so lovely! So sorry you've been hacked again.


Thank you so much Julie. You are such a gorgeous and experienced knitter and that means a lot.

At least the bank called us to let us know they had been hacked and to let us know it was all our private information. Can't even imagine how many thousands, or millions of people were affected as this could even be international.

So glad things are looking up and Hugs for you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has driven all over the world and he agrees that the biggest difference is that you have long, straight roads whereas we have an awful lot of wee twisty roads!


~~~I sense a familiar topic lurking!

What side of the road do they drive on in Scotland?
:lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> After saying about the age fo the TP I went and looked. First one May 6th or thereabouts. First of our current regulars to post was Gwen- and you remarked that it was your DDs 1st Mothers Day as a mother. And a whole 19 pages.
> Martin Keith posted very early on that week.
> 
> It'll be easy for me to remember mine- my birthday. Trying to decide whether I should do anything for it as it is a noughtie birthday. Vick had one in December which got lost for some reason so we might do a family weekend away round then for both of us.


An April birthday, just like my DH. Born when all the flowers are blooming or still coming into bloom. Guess you are an autumn baby where you live. My first times visiting KTP, Martin Keith had posted about having trouble swallowing. Sadly, he was not on much after that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2diva, Happy 5th KP anniversary.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that your cards got hacked there are such hateful deceitful people out there that just can not leave other people alone . It makes me so annoyed . My youngest son has just got a new card and it's contactless
> I'm annoyed at that because they didn't even ask him just did it
> I don't like them and I don't want one . When he enters the university the machine can read his card when it's in his wallet and in his pocket
> 
> On a happier note I love your skirt it's beautiful , your granddaughter will love it . Well done so far


Thank you. I had to take a little break from knitting, but it is coming along slowly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Daralene . I never seen white deer before well not that I can remember . Is it there natural colour or are they bred that way
> Not very good for camouflage


The area where they are was a military compound and they were caught in an enclosed area, although a huge area. The white deer became more and more as they bred. I have only seen one in person and the day I saw it, it was magical...standing off in a patch of green with a large beam from between big glorious clouds coming down on it. I was with a friend who had just been told she had cancer and I told her I felt she would be ok. She was. Coincidence or not, all I know is it felt so real.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear of your reduced internet access. But, your health is much more important. You know that you will be greatly missed by all of us. We will look forward to the times when you can drop by for a visit.


~~~Ditto this with a {{{{{{{{{{BIG HUG}}}}}}}}}} thrown in, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We think nothing of going 5-6 hours for trips...usually they are overnight. We're contemplating driving to San Antonio Tx for the family reunion this year which will be over 20 hours of driving -- we'll split into 4 days or so as I don't really want to go more than 6 hours in one day -- just too tiring and boring. Since we have the time, I figure we might as well enjoy the trip and see some things along the way.


~~~Our trip between Ohio & Chicago is 5-6 hours, depending on weather & traffic. We do this many times a year. no big deal.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a great visual aid. Yes, Texas is our largest state; I used to live there when a child. And talk about a difference....flying for 1/2 an hour here in Georgia and you will still be in Georgia from where I live!


~~~Hmmmm...I think Poledra will disagree....Texas used to be our largest, but no longer.....

"Alaska is the largest state in the United States in land area at 663,268 square miles (1,717,856 km2), over twice the size of Texas, the next largest state. Alaska is larger than all but 18 sovereign countries."


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi's tylenolePM gives me about three hours deep sleep and then i am full awake. no use laying there when i know there will be no more sleep - so i just got up. --- sam


And thats why I'm here at 4AM. And David is up as well!
He's up looking at things for the new house and I'm here on kP!
He hasn't actually often woken early since getting the CPAP machine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I sense a familiar topic lurking!
> 
> What side of the road do they drive on in Scotland?
> :lol:


The right side of course- left


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> An April birthday, just like my DH. Born when all the flowers are blooming or still coming into bloom. Guess you are an autumn baby where you live. My first times visiting KTP, Martin Keith had posted about having trouble swallowing. Sadly, he was not on much after that.


I was a spring baby though


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> After saying about the age fo the TP I went and looked. First one May 6th or thereabouts. First of our current regulars to post was Gwen- and you remarked that it was your DDs 1st Mothers Day as a mother. And a whole 19 pages.
> Martin Keith posted very early on that week.
> 
> It'll be easy for me to remember mine- my birthday. Trying to decide whether I should do anything for it as it is a noughtie birthday. Vick had one in December which got lost for some reason so we might do a family weekend away round then for both of us.


Yes...and that baby will be 5 in March! :shock: I remember Martin Keith as well. So sad about him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hmmmm...I think Poledra will disagree....Texas used to be our largest, but no longer.....
> 
> "Alaska is the largest state in the United States in land area at 663,268 square miles (1,717,856 km2), over twice the size of Texas, the next largest state. Alaska is larger than all but 18 sovereign countries."


Had no idea that Alsaka was so huge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes...and that baby will be 5 in March! :shock: I remember Martin Keith as well. So sad about him.


Just doesn't seem possible that it was all 5 years ago. No wonder we know each other so well after talking aalmost daily for 5 years. Ohter than immediate family and work mates how manyother people would we talk to that often?
I guess that baby must be getting ready for school? assuming start at 5


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> An April birthday, just like my DH. Born when all the flowers are blooming or still coming into bloom. Guess you are an autumn baby where you live. My first times visiting KTP, Martin Keith had posted about having trouble swallowing. Sadly, he was not on much after that.


My late husband's birthday was in April as well, and my auntie who will turn 92 shared his birthday, which is how I remember it!

Margaret, you were born in England, hence spring?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just doesn't seem possible that it was all 5 years ago. No wonder we know each other so well after talking aalmost daily for 5 years. Ohter than immediate family and work mates how manyother people would we talk to that often?
> I guess that baby must be getting ready for school? assuming start at 5


He has gone to Head Start (like nursery school) and yes, will be in kindergarten this fall.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My late husband's birthday was in April as well, and my auntie who will turn 92 shared his birthday, which is how I remember it!
> 
> Margaret, you were born in England, hence spring?


correct re birth place.

Your aunt is getting a fair age- how is she doing?


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

I am so upset 

someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want. 
And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!). 
And then she says that my products are also too expensive for her budget even if she enjoyed using them (so is she satisfied or not then???)

And then I got information from paypal that she started 'an argument' there stating that the product she received was not as described.

I responded to both the email and paypal message explaining the situation
but
I feel upset and worried.

Why do people do such things?
I suppose she might be in need of some cash and tries to back out of some of her deals but on the other hand she didn't even bother to check what she had bought from me...

and I wonder what's going to happen next ...

what do you think about it all?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> correct re birth place.
> 
> Your aunt is getting a fair age- how is she doing?


She's doing well, as far as I know--she still does her crafting and enjoys it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


I think she has you confused with someone else! I feel certain that they'll be able to resolve this--obviously your products do not have those qualities. Good that you have responded so quickly and she should realize she has named the wrong person/company and withdraw her complaint.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had no idea that Alsaka was so huge.


I didn't either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> correct re birth place.
> 
> Your aunt is getting a fair age- how is she doing?


Aha. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


Sounds like she might be remembering a different product and thinking it is yours. That is really strange and what an awful customer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Phone is unplugged and all my energy up and went. Time for a nap. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:30pm here and I just woke up a bit ago. So far I am feeling human again. Haven't gotten up yet. I really need a shower. Thank goodness for the shower chair&#128077;
Will check in later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


I don't blame you being upset- but wonder if she has you mixed up. Your products certainly won't do much for anyones face!
Pay Pal should sort it out- my understanding is that are good with thing slike this.
I would be upset as well.

Today (well yesterday) at our knitting group in a library a younger woman came up and demanded that we were quite as we were in a library. I tried resonably politelly to tell her that we had permission tobe there and to talk but she was very rude. I ended up very angry, stormed out then decided I wasn't going tobe driven from my place. It put a damper on the rest of the time for all of us as we were all angry. And did laugh when her music got loud- we were in a library and if we shouldn't be talking surely she shouldn't have been playing music? Fortunately all of us refrained from commenting on this to her. If she had been older I woudl have understood more her thought that library were quite places- but no way was she bought up in an era of libraries being quite places. 
I was so angry I was shaking- no idea why I got so angry but I don't like being spoken to like that . And then she grabbed a bean bag to sit in and put it right behind us- with plenty of room in the library away from us so why did she pick that one spot?

So yes some people do go out of there way to make life difficult for others and this lady might be doing that (but if so pretty stupid not to check that her complaint couldn't possibly be legitimate).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much Julie. You are such a gorgeous and experienced knitter and that means a lot.
> 
> At least the bank called us to let us know they had been hacked and to let us know it was all our private information. Can't even imagine how many thousands, or millions of people were affected as this could even be international.
> 
> So glad things are looking up and Hugs for you.


Thank you Daralene- it is forecast to be very hot today- Ringo goes to the Vet today- routine annual visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto this with a {{{{{{{{{{BIG HUG}}}}}}}}}} thrown in, too.


Thank you Carol! I suspect I will be relying a lot on the summaries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Carol! I suspect I will be relying a lot on the summaries.


If you can't get things sorted out I can always email you my part.

And now I am going to go to bed. Don't know how it got to be 5.30.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


It does not sound like my usual reaction to a pdf! I think you could be right that she is just trying to get some money out of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you can't get things sorted out I can always email you my part.
> 
> And now I am going to go to bed. Don't know how it got to be 5.30.


That would be rather helpful Margaret, thanks, I will accept your offer! Hope you are getting some sleep.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> I would agree, but I'm already 5 ft 8 inches, so really don't want to be taller....just thinner!


Ah, well, Kate, I am only 5 ft 4 inches. All my adult life, until I hit 50, I had been under 9 stones, but since then, I have steadily put on about one pound a year, and I don't like it! I found the record card from my 3rd pregnancy a while back, and I now weigh more than I did then at 38 weeks! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


I think PayPal should be able to trace what you have sold and intervene on your behalf. A few years ago, I started receiving messages from someone claiming that they had never received a laptop which they had bought from me on eBay. I had never even offered such an item for sale, the whole thing was a fiction, so I referred the messages to eBay, who confirmed that it was a scam. It sounds as if this is a similar dishonest claim.

I hope you will be able to resolve the problem quickly. I know how distressing it can be.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think the pre-paid idea is great. We should all do that. Like the wallet that blocks those scanners too.
> This hacking was at the bank that had all our mortgage information and the other card had never even been used, so assuming it was a card from the bank that held our mortgage. A whole new world when the card was never used and they can hack into bank information. I think some employee must have goofed with a huge switch over of information as I don't think under normal circumstances this should happen.
> 
> Thank you. Getting compliments from great knitters sure is lovely.


Love the little skirt! So pretty!

Sorry to hear about the hacking. Our daughter had her account hacked just before Christmas. She only found out about it late in the afternoon of Christmas Eve, when her bank informed her that they had detected a fraudulent transaction and had cancelled all her cards. Fortunately, she was home with family at the time, so didn't necessarily need to pay for anything, but it was not until after New Year that replacement cards were issued and she was able to resume normal banking.

In her case, the scammers had done a sort of test transaction a few weeks before - a purchase costing only a few pounds, which was almost immediately cancelled and the money refunded. She had noticed this, but had not been concerned, assuming it was a simple bank error. In fact, as her bank told her, the fraudsters were just testing the details they had, to see if they worked, before trying a much bigger fraud. Just as well it was picked up, but disturbing, even so.

I hope you get things sorted soon, but when so much confidential information has been stolen, it is hard to see how you can ever be sure it is not still out there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:50pm and I have had a shower and in clean jammies. Spinning is gone and I just feel drained. 

Found out today that our friends Bonde and Chris are expecting a little boy in July. Woot woot.&#128513; boy knitting I love it.

Greg is gone to pick up Gage and I am home with the dogs. Enjoy the peace for a bit.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a link for a great knitting stitch that most of us need
> http://www.dailyknitter.com/blog/stitch-of-the-weekbubble-wrap-stitch/


That looks a really interesting stitch. I have bookmarked it, and suspect it may emerge as a baby blanket before too long! Thank you!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> I don't blame you being upset- but wonder if she has you mixed up. Your products certainly won't do much for anyones face!
> Pay Pal should sort it out- my understanding is that are good with thing slike this.
> I would be upset as well.
> 
> ...


I worked in a library for 40 years, and the only areas that were ever required to be quiet were the reference and study sections. I don't suppose you were holding your session in one of those! It sounds as if she was just jealous to see you all having so much fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had nice hour and a half walk in hills with friend, Pat and Maya. Washed kitchen and hall floor and have laundry in. Think that's it for today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


Try contacting the admin for Ravelry and report the incident to them. She might be trying to get free patterns by getting refunds. Maybe Ravelry can monitor her activities.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I don't blame you being upset- but wonder if she has you mixed up. Your products certainly won't do much for anyones face!
> Pay Pal should sort it out- my understanding is that are good with thing slike this.
> I would be upset as well.
> 
> ...


You should click your needles faster so that can confuse the beat of her music and let her know you are there!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a link for a great knitting stitch that most of us need
> http://www.dailyknitter.com/blog/stitch-of-the-weekbubble-wrap-stitch/


Bookmarked for later use. Thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://wgntv.com/2016/02/24/live-blog-winter-storm-cancels-flights-snarls-traffic/
> 
> After all the talk of how big things are here in the US, I thought I'd share this video of our Lake Michigan from yesterday. We had quite a wild weather day!! We had winds and 30F degrees, but didn't get the snow that went south and east of us - Indiana around the lake got hit quite hard. This huge lake creates it's own "lake effect weather".
> 
> We have a dusting of snow left on the ground this morning, but all should be okay on the roads. We got spared.


If you need some snow, we have some. We had enough snow and winds that I could not see my steps this morning. I ended up falling on my behind as I went down them. Good thing there was enough snow to pad my fall.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> The area where they are was a military compound and they were caught in an enclosed area, although a huge area. The white deer became more and more as they bred. I have only seen one in person and the day I saw it, it was magical...standing off in a patch of green with a large beam from between big glorious clouds coming down on it. I was with a friend who had just been told she had cancer and I told her I felt she would be ok. She was. Coincidence or not, all I know is it felt so real.


Definitely magical . Must have been beautiful to see


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


I think this person decided to do this to everyone she'd ever ordered "products" from...just put out there that the .pdf was the only thing purchased from you and there's no refund policy for .pdf's.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just noticed that I joined KP in January of 2011 so I've had my fifth anniversary also!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 2:50pm and I have had a shower and in clean jammies. Spinning is gone and I just feel drained.
> 
> Found out today that our friends Bonde and Chris are expecting a little boy in July. Woot woot.😁 boy knitting I love it.
> 
> Greg is gone to pick up Gage and I am home with the dogs. Enjoy the peace for a bit.


I am concerned about this dizziness and hope you tell the doctor and are able to see him soon. Hoping it was just vertigo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Love the little skirt! So pretty!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the hacking. Our daughter had her account hacked just before Christmas. She only found out about it late in the afternoon of Christmas Eve, when her bank informed her that they had detected a fraudulent transaction and had cancelled all her cards. Fortunately, she was home with family at the time, so didn't necessarily need to pay for anything, but it was not until after New Year that replacement cards were issued and she was able to resume normal banking.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Sorry that happened to your daughter. We had that a few years ago too, where our bank called us about transactions taking place in England, where we hadn't purchased anything. Glad she got it settled. Ours were just for a few $$ also...same thing, testing it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely magical . Must have been beautiful to see


Yes, it really was. The bigger clouds even had the silver lining. A very special moment. I do hope to see another white deer but do not expect it will be quite as special as that moment. This lady also is Native American from her grandmother, so it seemed so right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy 5th Anniversary Rookie on your KP Anniversary.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> oh my - i want to be there - i woke up to snow - not as much as mary for sure - there is maybe an inch (plus a little) on my porch. i could use some short wearing weather and a sea of blue. --- sam


According to the official reports, we received close to 8 inches in the past day and a half. I could not see any of my steps this morning and one side of my car had about 6-8 inches covering it. It was a wet snow that hardened so almost a crusty snow to clean off. We did see sunshine by lunch time which was pleasant. We might see a few more inches of snow tomorrow and then above freezing temps to melt it off. It was a very slippery drive home last night and even worse this morning. Good thing I leave for work while most people are sleeping or just waking up. I pretty much have the road to myself.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> A few years ago I was pulling up on the upper part of our front yard and unbelievably turned too sharp and took out our mailbox and left a lovely dent and scrap down the side of my van. Boy was I ticked off with myself. Dent is still there...do have a new mailbox and post. And I need a new mailbox again but only because it is falling apart....LOL....not hit again!


I think you should have Brantley make a mailbox with his carpenter skills. I have seen some wonderful ones over the years. I know he would make a beautiful mailbox.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


I think she has sent you an email meant for someone else
It sounds like she has sent an order and received a sampler pack of make up ? Or skin products and now she is trying to get her money back 
I think you will find its a mix up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't either.


I knew it was the largest state as I learned about it at school and that America bought Alaska from the Russia in 1860 something can't remember exactly when . Also at one stage there was talk of building either a bridge or a tunnel across the Baring strait .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I sense a familiar topic lurking!
> 
> What side of the road do they drive on in Scotland?
> :lol:


Anyone ever accused you of being a stirrer? ......! :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Our hearts and prayers are piling up in your corner! We want the best for you and DH! {{{{{{hugs!}}}}}}


Thanks so much. DH had a followup appt with the primary care doctor since he has to wait until March 8th to see the surgeon. He is taking it easy with his eating for now. He went to work last night and did well. I am glad it wasn't his heart. That was a huge blessing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Ah, well, Kate, I am only 5 ft 4 inches. All my adult life, until I hit 50, I had been under 9 stones, but since then, I have steadily put on about one pound a year, and I don't like it! I found the record card from my 3rd pregnancy a while back, and I now weigh more than I did then at 38 weeks! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I too was under 9 stone all my adult life until I hit 50 and I started losing weight got racing heart beat and shakes in hands so bad I thought I was getting Parkinson's turns I had a over active thyroid and had to have it killed off or nuked as my youngest liked to say at the time . I then put just over 2 stone on and contrary to what the doctor told me I never lost it in fact I think I've added a few more pounds to it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Our hearts and prayers are piling up in your corner! We want the best for you and DH! {{{{{{hugs!}}}}}}


Oooops! A Gwennie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> That looks a really interesting stitch. I have bookmarked it, and suspect it may emerge as a baby blanket before too long! Thank you!


I'm thinking blanket too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Had nice hour and a half walk in hills with friend, Pat and Maya. Washed kitchen and hall floor and have laundry in. Think that's it for today.


You can always come and clean my kitchen if you are looking for something to do :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Bookmarked for later use. Thank you.


I bookmarked it to . Think I have my own stitchonary bookmarked 😄


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are roughly 11 states in America that on there own are far larger than the UK


~~~What I have learned since being on the KTP is that Australia is about the same size as the continental US. I had imagined it to be smaller....but it's not. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:25am and I have had supper and feel pretty good.
Started to make a baby hat and will work on the Swiffer covers when the hat is done. Going to make my bed with fresh sheets and curl up in bed with knitting and my phone. Gage is in here with me on my tablet. The wind is blowing out side and the windows are rattling. Gage said it was pretty cold out there today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this time i am going to let it pass - they probably wouldn't change even if i told them they drove on the wrong side of the road. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I sense a familiar topic lurking!
> 
> What side of the road do they drive on in Scotland?
> :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just keep explaining that a paper pattern can not do what she is saying. do you have a record of the transaction? --- sam



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I am so upset
> 
> someone bought my pattern on ravlery last month and now this person sends me an email stating that her credit card has billed her for products she has not received and does not want.
> And that the sample products she ordered were not satisfactory to her (what sample products? it was a pdf!), and that one of them made her face feel like it was on fire (my knitting patterns don't have such power!).
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to be careful mary - it was probably dark so you couldn't see too well. our snow has started to melt already. how is dh? --- sam



pacer said:


> If you need some snow, we have some. We had enough snow and winds that I could not see my steps this morning. I ended up falling on my behind as I went down them. Good thing there was enough snow to pad my fall.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It may not be as black as it once was due to erosion, but the farming soil in Iowa is very black -- I marveled at the red dirt the first time I was in Georgia.


~~~And then there is the town of Black Earth, Wisconsin. Aptly named.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can always come and clean my kitchen if you are looking for something to do :lol:


Sonja, please don't hold your breath waiting for me. Teehee. I clean mine because my DH is half blind and an old man. So three days away I was ready to call the health department! 
Mel, healing energy. I hope you feel better soon. I hope you can live in a less tense environment. Hope you have counseling and know some stress reducing techniques.
Daralene, magic indeed. we hiked in the hills above town today. Relaxing to look down over the town and west to see the Sierras.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was the bridge to nowhere. Today, Senator Tom Coburn (R-OK) will offer an amendment to the Senate's appropriation bill to transfer the $223 million that Congress had previously approved for a bridge in Ketchikan, Alaska, to fund reconstruction of a hurricane-damaged bridge in Louisiana. Dubbed the "Bridge to Nowhere," the bridge in Alaska would connect the town of Ketchikan (population 8,900) with its airport on the Island of Gravina (population 50) at a cost to federal taxpayers of $320 million, by way of three separate earmarks in the recent highway bill. At present, a ferry service runs to the island, but some in the town complain about its wait (15 to 30 minutes) and fee ($6 per car). The Gravina Island bridge project is an embarrassment to the people of Alaska and the U.S. Congress. Fiscally responsible Members of Congress should be eager to zero out its funding.

The bridge has become an object of national ridicule and a symbol of the fiscal irresponsibility of many in Congress toward the money entrusted to them by the taxpayers. It has also become an embarrassment to the people of Alaska and to responsible members of Congress who now find themselves tarred by the same brush dipped in the muck of the highway bill.



Swedenme said:


> I knew it was the largest state as I learned about it at school and that America bought Alaska from the Russia in 1860 something can't remember exactly when . Also at one stage there was talk of building either a bridge or a tunnel across the Baring strait .


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No he won't be coming into the airport across from me. It is currently being expanded and I hope some larger airlines will be able to start doing service here but it has for many years just been available for small commuter jets and private planes. DB will fly into Atlanta Hartsfield airport then rent a car and drive up to Athens. It will be about a 1 and 1/2 hour drive. Where DB used to live he had a private small grass airstrip in his back yard. It was just long enough for small private planes like his antique classic to clear the trees at the end of the runway.


~~~Did he live along Rte 12 in southern Wisconsin? There is a place along that road with several houses along either side of the air strip.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> this time i am going to let it pass - they probably wouldn't change even if i told them they drove on the wrong side of the road. --- sam


Sam, we live on the right side of the Atlantic, so we can't be wrong even when we aren't on the right!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 6:25am and I have had supper and feel pretty good.
> Started to make a baby hat and will work on the Swiffer covers when the hat is done. Going to make my bed with fresh sheets and curl up in bed with knitting and my phone. Gage is in here with me on my tablet. The wind is blowing out side and the windows are rattling. Gage said it was pretty cold out there today.


Great that you feel much better, lovely for you to be able to snuggle up in bed and have Gage nearby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I worked in a library for 40 years, and the only areas that were ever required to be quiet were the reference and study sections. I don't suppose you were holding your session in one of those! It sounds as if she was just jealous to see you all having so much fun.


Childrens section in fact- the noisest part of the library if there were kids there! But not many Thursday morning so a good for noisy women instead.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Yep... I do know a few people who do that. But nope not me anymore. I get fed up after 4ish hours and want to stay overnight and look around. Then to move on. Havent done a long drive in a long time.


~~~DH & I are doing more & more of the l-o-n-g drives. We took a month-long trip to Florida...and special points along the way (such as Gwen's yellow castle! :thumbup: ). Part of the adventure is not making reservations for nights we need a motel, and using the coupon books for a much reduced motel fee.....in the $50-$85 range. Since we need a handicapped room, it adds to the challenge. We start out about 9:00-9:30 AM, and about 4PM start looking for a place to stay. We have decided about 400 miles is our maximum. Sometimes we try to make 600 miles....but it really is too much for us. AAA really helps with identifying places of interest along the way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i've lost on this in every way. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, we live on the right side of the Atlantic, so we can't be wrong even when we aren't on the right!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Afternoon all, I used my broom cover I made today after steam mopping the tiled floor and it's great, picks up left water and finishes the clean really well. Will have to find some more old towels and make extras, or micro cloths would work well too. 
We are heading off to family gathering tomorrow on BIL passing, anniversary. Have flowers, and tissues at the ready. Cheers Fan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that they have gotten him more comfortable, hopefully the surgery will happen before he has any other attacks, and he has a very quick and uneventful recovery.


Thank You. We are hoping that he will do well and not have another event like this week. It was quite frightening for all of us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think i've lost on this in every way. --- sam


As long as you drive on the correct side of the road for our country and they drive on the correct side of the road for their country then we all have a chance at being safe and happy. That is how we all win on this fun challenge.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> you need to be careful mary - it was probably dark so you couldn't see too well. our snow has started to melt already. how is dh? --- sam


DH is doing much better. He is being careful with what foods he is eating and sees the surgeon on March 8th. We will see what he suggests.

I was actually able to see this morning, but I could not see the steps as they were one big drift. I thought I had gone down all of the steps, but I hadn't so I slipped into a sitting position. The snow drift cushioned the fall and it was only one step. I took something for pain when I got to work and have been doing well since then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got rice pudding in the oven and am working on getting the trim/zippers sewn in to my new skirts. I tried last night but my brain wasn't cooperating and I got frustrated. :roll:

Knitting some mitts for Bub also, as he wanted some to wear over his motorcycle gloves, though the need for them is almost past until next winter now (yay).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> As long as you drive on the correct side of the road for our country and they drive on the correct side of the road for their country then we all have a chance at being safe and happy. That is how we all win on this fun challenge.


Yes, and we do have fun with this every now and then, don't we?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Been up since 4:30 am and got some windows cleaned. Had to improvise by using the floor mop to reach the top. Put paper towels on it with rubber bands at each end for washing and drying. Sanding the shelf above the sink and hoping to get it stained and coated with polyurethane to protect it better. Wonder if Spring fever is hitting. Not usually that ambitious but when it hits I go with it.
> 
> Our cards got hacked again. Now they are replacing them and also another card of DH's got hacked. Such a pain. We will get free monitoring for a while. It seems to be a pretty regular thing now where countless numbers of people have their information exposed by hackers. Even got a call saying email security had to be done that day as they were hacking our email. Not just us specifically but again, many.
> 
> ...


~~~It does look like candy floss!

RE your cards being hacked, etc. All the more reason for Apple NOT TO hack the phone (ie....comply with the govt. request!). The govt. is asking them to provide them with a program that will enable them to hack away. The govt. already has 13 phones they want opened. Not just the one. IMHO. sorry....off my soap box


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I loved teaching and did so for a little over 30 years. I retired June 2010. Originally planned to continue then 1/2 time but health issue (cancer) had me change those plans. I cancer free now and thoroughly enjoyingmy retirement.


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> I teach English and French, to 15 - 18 -year-old, and I enjoy it very much  no chance to get retired before the age of 60, though


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you regarding spiders.


~~~Wish I could find the slide that I took in Liberia....my hand next to a spider....kinda' pretty...yellow & black. The spider was as big as my hand. Impressive!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I loved teaching and did so for a little over 30 years. I retired June 2010. Originally planned to continue then 1/2 time but health issue (cancer) had me change those plans. I cancer free now and thoroughly enjoyingmy retirement.


My retirement was hastened by cancer also...glad to be 100% clear for the past almost 9 years and glad to be able to work "part time" when I want to. I'm glad that this current project is beginning to wind down. 4 months of this intensity is enough for this me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome Julie. I'm so glad things are looking brighter for you. Be sure to give Ringo a pat/scratch behind his ears for me. I was telling my DGS today what an adorable dog he seems to be.

Yea! DB & DSIL just arrived. TTYL



Lurker 2 said:


> I will be better able to eat with the new allocation to 'kitty'- already I have lots more vegetables- and I bought an 8 lb bag of kibble for Ringo. That will last for a long time.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm off to knit again. See you later. I am trying to limit my time on the internet. Not too good this morning.
> 
> What a delight to have all the new people on here and to see photos of where they live. I was looking at the US and the Great Lakes are the only place like this here. There are a lot of us that live near the shores of the Great Lakes in the US or Canada. As Rookie mentioned, it creates its own weather.
> 
> ...


~~~From my perspective....the depth comparisons among the Great Lakes has been in my mind since I was a child. I have experienced some incredibly FASTLY generated storms on Lake Erie. The shallowness of the lake contributes to the fact that it is a very dangerous lake. It can go from glass-calm to 6-7 foot waves in 10 minutes! When we say "storm!" at the cottage...everyone moves into hyper-speed....closing windows, and putting furniture away, etc. And then...we enjoy the lake in another of her moods!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Today is my fifth anniversary on KP. I have learned so much and especially appreciate the friends I have made on the Tea Party.
> 
> WI Joy


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What an interesting, sweet observation! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm way behind.


Mel - Gage looks so nice with his new hair cut.
Sonja - so glad your son's colitis has settled.
Nicho - Hope your sciatic eases soon. I know how draining it can be
sugarsugar - condolences on the loss of your friend.
Darowil and Sonja - those ships are so beautiful, particularly when in full sail. I've never been up close to one but hope to see them one day.

Puplover - I'm sorry to read that your mom had a heart attack. Prayers for her recovery. Glad that your DGD arrived safe. The pictures of the girls are lovely.

Julie - will you ever have peace in your home? A cloud seems to follow you everywhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome Julie. I'm so glad things are looking brighter for you. Be sure to give Ringo a pat/scratch behind his ears for me. I was telling my DGS today what an adorable dog he seems to be.
> 
> Yea! DB & DSIL just arrived. TTYL


Have a lovely time with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm way behind.
> 
> Mel - Gage looks so nice with his new hair cut.
> Sonja - so glad your son's colitis has settled.
> ...


Some thing some where has to come right, Liz!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about water bills. We have no water at the moment . It's been 2 hours now .I saw the men working on the pipes and drains yesterday so I went to take a look and they had moved along but still working on pipes . Asked why we got no warning and they just shrugged there shoulders and said it would be a couple of hours so I'm hoping soon


~~~ouch....that is not good! Why no warning? I sure hope you got water back sooner than 2 hours! Did they tell you what was wrong?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And what an appropriate name!  I really like that one!


~~~I didn't notice that...but you are right! How appropriate! Many of us should start right now to knit one for ourselves! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> The right side of course- left


 :XD: :XD: :XD: it never ends, does it? :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had no idea that Alsaka was so huge.


~~~It's almost Iditarod time.....a 1000+ mile sled dog race from Anchorage to Nome. As many know....I am a fanatic about this race. It is an incredibly impressive display of personal courage, discipline, and skill...dealing with nature nature.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just doesn't seem possible that it was all 5 years ago. No wonder we know each other so well after talking aalmost daily for 5 years. Ohter than immediate family and work mates how manyother people would we talk to that often?
> I guess that baby must be getting ready for school? assuming start at 5


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good thoughts...some golden nuggets about our family!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the kind of view you would have if you lived up there Sam! That's looking across the Firth of Clyde to the Isle of Cumbrae and on a clearer day you could see the Isle of Arran too. A ferry runs across to Cumbrae twice an hour (only takes about 20 minutes) and 14 miles south of us you can get another ferry to Arran. That takes about an hour to get there.


That is a beautiful view.

By the way, speaking of the Isle of Arran, has anyone talked to Aran recently? I hope he and his girlfriend are still doing wonderfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, KateB would think us Aussies are nuts then, 2 drivers to share the driving and off we go for anything from 12 hours (Brisbane to Sydney, the scenic way) to 18 hours (Brisbane to Townsville). Trick is to stock up well with drinks and snacks and only stop for fuel and toilets.


Oh dear, have you been traveling with my DH? lolol That's how he does it, and then wonders why I load up the cooler to the max. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is startling to realize how cars are made any more. I had an '83 station wagon built like a tank! I always felt safe in that car.


And when you watch movies like "The Long Long Trailer" with Desi and Lucy, they pulled a full size mobile home behind the car, no trucks there. lolol Of course it would have gone smoother without her boulder collection. :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here -- I just opened my workshop and I am so happy to see some of you are taking it! if you want to drop by at any time and take a look or join in
> 
> go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390800-1.html


Shirley! So good to see you, and I LOVE your new avatar, have missed you. Hope you are doing very well. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30 pm and I am caught up. The whole house is sleeping except me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> DH is doing much better. He is being careful with what foods he is eating and sees the surgeon on March 8th. We will see what he suggests.
> 
> I was actually able to see this morning, but I could not see the steps as they were one big drift. I thought I had gone down all of the steps, but I hadn't so I slipped into a sitting position. The snow drift cushioned the fall and it was only one step. I took something for pain when I got to work and have been doing well since then.


 :shock: Thank goodness for the snow padding, we don't need you further damaged too. Glad that you aren't feeling any real after affects of that adventurous trip/slide. 
Very glad that you DH is more comfortable, I agree, no more er visits or pain.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I second what Poledra said Mary.&#9786;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> just keep explaining that a paper pattern can not do what she is saying. do you have a record of the transaction? --- sam


It sounds like she ordered something from someone else also and got your transactions confused, hopefully they will get it figured out without further stress to you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I've seen reports on one of the scams sites that one of the advertisers that pops up here sometimes, offering free cosmetics and face cream samples does this sort of thing - asks for your Card details but doesn't charge against it the first time they send you the samples but then sends and charges for items you have not ordered. Maybe the person responded to this ad as well as ordering your pattern, Yellow. Hope you get it resolved quickly as its horrible to be accused of something you haven't and would never do.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Greetings from cold, to me, Texas. We enjoyed several days of nice warm weather, then much needed rain and now the past couple of days have been cold. Had to drag out my winter jacket. I hate cold about as much as Sam does. This morning I took DH to the dr. the scarf I was working on is just plain knitting and I got so sleepy. I sat in the waiting room almost 2 hours. I usually don't get bored but I sure was today. I had to go shopping this afternoon and the rest of the day was rather routine. I did manage to get a little sewing done.
Julie, your money situation has me so very sad and worried for you. My hope and prayers are with you
I too am a teacher. My degree was in Homemaking Education. I loved teaching until I had 4 children then I found that I didn't really enjoy either group as much as I should so I went in a different direction. I worked in the diet kitchen of a hospital until I had surgery twice on my foot and used up all my family leave time. Then I took the Activity Director course and worked in a nursing home the rest of my career. Being an AD took all the skills I had learned as a teacher and also in the diet office as I was involved in helping with the parties and had a wonderful supervisor who really knew how to plan an event for 100 or more people and I learned so much from her
I am also a cancer survivor. I have had 4 different kinds and each was caught early so I am cancer free now. I thank God for this special blessing.
Mel, I appreciate your resolve to make a better life for you and Gage.
I am aware of the illness and sadness that many of our friends are experienced. I think about you often and pray for you often but don't feel it necessary to say the same thing others have already stated . TP is a very important part of my life. I would like to welcome Yellow to our group. I so enjoyed the pictures of your home area.
I need to feed the cat, load the dishwasher and get to bed. I was real short on sleep last night and I feel "slow-brained" tonight.
Play nice and have fun.
Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Greetings from cold, to me, Texas. We enjoyed several days of nice warm weather, then much needed rain and now the past couple of days have been cold. Had to drag out my winter jacket. I hate cold about as much as Sam does. This morning I took DH to the dr. the scarf I was working on is just plain knitting and I got so sleepy. I sat in the waiting room almost 2 hours. I usually don't get bored but I sure was today. I had to go shopping this afternoon and the rest of the day was rather routine. I did manage to get a little sewing done.
> Julie, your money situation has me so very sad and worried for you. My hope and prayers are with you
> I too am a teacher. My degree was in Homemaking Education. I loved teaching until I had 4 children then I found that I didn't really enjoy either group as much as I should so I went in a different direction. I worked in the diet kitchen of a hospital until I had surgery twice on my foot and used up all my family leave time. Then I took the Activity Director course and worked in a nursing home the rest of my career. Being an AD took all the skills I had learned as a teacher and also in the diet office as I was involved in helping with the parties and had a wonderful supervisor who really knew how to plan an event for 100 or more people and I learned so much from her
> I am also a cancer survivor. I have had 4 different kinds and each was caught early so I am cancer free now. I thank God for this special blessing.
> ...


I am the opposite! My brain is slow at present, because of the heat. I am so glad you are cancer free. Four times is a lot.
I had help from my neighbour, to get Ringo to the vet, this morning, he will have to have his teeth done at some point. Weight wise he is down to some 16 kg, so not far from the goal of 15kg. 
A simple meal tonight, and off to bed soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, please don't hold your breath waiting for me. Teehee. I clean mine because my DH is half blind and an old man. So three days away I was ready to call the health department!
> Mel, healing energy. I hope you feel better soon. I hope you can live in a less tense environment. Hope you have counseling and know some stress reducing techniques.
> Daralene, magic indeed. we hiked in the hills above town today. Relaxing to look down over the town and west to see the Sierras.


Oh darn means I'll have to do it myself . One thing I can guarantee is that as soon as I have my kitchen all clean and everything put back where it should be my husband will decide to make himself a snack and a drink 
There will be a drawer left open cutlery left on counter along with either milk spilt or crumbs left or both on counter and of course since he will be feeding himself he has to feed the floor


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh darn means I'll have to do it myself . One thing I can guarantee is that as soon as I have my kitchen all clean and everything put back where it should be my husband will decide to make himself a snack and a drink
> There will be a drawer left open cutlery left on counter along with either milk spilt or crumbs left or both on counter and of course since he will be feeding himself he has to feed the floor


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol: :x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome Julie. I'm so glad things are looking brighter for you. Be sure to give Ringo a pat/scratch behind his ears for me. I was telling my DGS today what an adorable dog he seems to be.
> 
> Yea! DB & DSIL just arrived. TTYL


Hope you Have a lovely visit with your family Gwen


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope things are okay.


Me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ouch....that is not good! Why no warning? I sure hope you got water back sooner than 2 hours! Did they tell you what was wrong?


Nearly 3 hours before it came on . They have been working on all the drains just round the corner . It's because of all the rain and flooding that has been happening here . I live near streams and woods so when the streams flooded a lot of debris got into the drains . I don't know why we got no warning as they have been working along this route for a few days now .


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are taller than me! I am 5'4


Me too, I am 5' 3 1/2". Cannot forget the 1/2😛


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's almost Iditarod time.....a 1000+ mile sled dog race from Anchorage to Nome. As many know....I am a fanatic about this race. It is an incredibly impressive display of personal courage, discipline, and skill...dealing with nature nature.


I hope you post about it with pictures I really enjoyed reading and seeing the pictures last year


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Been up since 4:30 am and got some windows cleaned. Had to improvise by using the floor mop to reach the top. Put paper towels on it with rubber bands at each end for washing and drying. Sanding the shelf above the sink and hoping to get it stained and coated with polyurethane to protect it better. Wonder if Spring fever is hitting. Not usually that ambitious but when it hits I go with it.
> 
> Our cards got hacked again. Now they are replacing them and also another card of DH's got hacked. Such a pain. We will get free monitoring for a while. It seems to be a pretty regular thing now where countless numbers of people have their information exposed by hackers. Even got a call saying email security had to be done that day as they were hacking our email. Not just us specifically but again, many.
> 
> ...


That is so beautiful. You are going to be one popular Grandma, although you probably already are.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> 6 small meals a day and mix water with drinks with calories in them. Flavoured milk, fruit juice etc. Even cordial- don't think you have diabetes- though if you need steroids too often could be an issue. How about nutrional supplements in liquid form? Keep them in the fridge and drink a couple a day


I remember the day a few years ago when my Dr. told me to consume all the calories I could to try and gain some weight. What he didn't tell me was that it was all going to show up in a few years overnight and all in the same place.😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a link for a great knitting stitch that most of us need
> http://www.dailyknitter.com/blog/stitch-of-the-weekbubble-wrap-stitch/


I like that, thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I like that, thank you.


It's so we can all make a blanket and wrap up in bubblewrap to keep safe


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had nice hour and a half walk in hills with friend, Pat and Maya. Washed kitchen and hall floor and have laundry in. Think that's it for today.


Sounds like more than enough to me for one day😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks so much. DH had a followup appt with the primary care doctor since he has to wait until March 8th to see the surgeon. He is taking it easy with his eating for now. He went to work last night and did well. I am glad it wasn't his heart. That was a huge blessing.


Hope he continues to do well until he can have surgery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I remember the day a few years ago when my Dr. told me to consume all the calories I could to try and gain some weight. What he didn't tell me was that it was all going to show up in a few years overnight and all in the same place.😊


That was uncoperative of them to stay hiding for so long. Well better that then too many even earlier I guess
Don't think we need worry about Sam doing that.


----------

